# IVF Cycle in August



## TeeinAZ

Hi all, 

I've been here a while and started sharing my journey with you all and since Jan have been through a lot of testing, a surgery and push backs. 

I've posted in several threads but I haven't really been acknowledged. So, I thought maybe this will be an easier way. I know jumping on a board that's been ongoing is a little hard to do.

I wanted to share this quick journey right now with anyone else going through the same. This is my first cycle and I need all the support I can get because I know everyone is different and even if we're on the same cycle, I wanted to share the outcomes of U/S and levels. 

I started Repronex and Gonal F Sat, 8/17/13. My scan showed my left follicle at 15mm and right at 11mm and my estrogen level was at 473. Was given a shot of Ganirelix to slow down the growth a little bit. I now take the Ganirelix every morning a long with the same regimen of Repronex and Gonal F at night. 

I have another U/S tomorrow morning to see the growth of other follicles. I'm very nervous because I don't know what to expect. I started googling a lot about the follicle growth, which I stopped doing. This is the only place that I have found support from the beginning, and though I've been MIA a while, I am hoping to find some ladies to travel this journey with. Support is the main thing I need right now so that I don't drive myself crazy.
<3


----------



## BubiMama

TeeinAZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been here a while and started sharing my journey with you all and since Jan have been through a lot of testing, a surgery and push backs.
> 
> I've posted in several threads but I haven't really been acknowledged. So, I thought maybe this will be an easier way. I know jumping on a board that's been ongoing is a little hard to do.
> 
> I wanted to share this quick journey right now with anyone else going through the same. This is my first cycle and I need all the support I can get because I know everyone is different and even if we're on the same cycle, I wanted to share the outcomes of U/S and levels.
> 
> I started Repronex and Gonal F Sat, 8/17/13. My scan showed my left follicle at 15mm and right at 11mm and my estrogen level was at 473. Was given a shot of Ganirelix to slow down the growth a little bit. I now take the Ganirelix every morning a long with the same regimen of Repronex and Gonal F at night.
> 
> I have another U/S tomorrow morning to see the growth of other follicles. I'm very nervous because I don't know what to expect. I started googling a lot about the follicle growth, which I stopped doing. This is the only place that I have found support from the beginning, and though I've been MIA a while, I am hoping to find some ladies to travel this journey with. Support is the main thing I need right now so that I don't drive myself crazy.
> <3



Idk if I'm doing this right but here goes.....

I also am new to the forum world and have tried to post and not gotten many responses so I know how discouraging it can be..... I'm not to familiar with the abbreviations and terminology so please forgive me if I get something wrong

I'm 32 and have been married for almost a year now iv only been pregnant once in my life and it ended in a MC so my husband and I decided to b proactive in our journey to become parents. In June we had our first visit with a FS in which I found out I have Hyposalpinx in both tubes which means my only chance at having a baby would b threw IVF. After accepting this my husband and I decided to go straight into the process. Which was scary because we're paying out of pocket and its so expensive but I want a baby more than anything so we started our process. 
I began BC on June 30th and that lasted till July 16 when the FS told us we were set to start our injections on the 20th it all went so fast I was shocked. The Gonal F injections were kinda scary @ first but once I did my 1st shot I was like "this isn't that bad" I was put on 300 units of Gonal F every night plus antibiotics for the hydrosalpinx that lasted for 10 days and I was also put on Menopure and ganirelix for3 days on the day b4 my EC I was told to stop the Gonal F and take my last injections of Menopure and ganirelix along with a shot of HGC at exactly 11pm. 
EC went really well I got a total of 13 eggs of which 10 were mature I was called the next day and informed that of the 10eggs 8 fertilized. I was so happy because I felt my quantity was so good that I'd have a few embryos to work with. I was in able to do a fresh transfer due to the Hyposalpinx and my FS said I'd have to do a FET which was ok until I got the call to tell me that of my 8 only 2 made it to day 5 blast. I broke down an cried so much my husband had to remind me that it only takes 1 so after I went thru my heart ache I gathered myself and prayed and asked God to keep me positive. 
Today I went for a US and was told my transfer will b on the week of Sept 16th so now I'm excited and ready to have my snow babies back in my body parlaying @ least one sticks....... 
I know my story was long but ur so right about having someone who knows what I'm going they to share with making this easier to bear....


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies,

I am new to the forum too and also still trying to understand the abbreviations and how it all works on here.

Thank you for both sharing your stories, you are not alone and I hope you find lots of support and comfort on these sites.

We start our first IVF cycle next Fri when i start down regging. I am not married but been with my partner for 11 years, I am 33 and he is 32 we never wanted kids in our twenties but never dreamed we would have problems. We have been trying for more than two years now, i've had all the checks, tubes and everything is fine but my FSH has come back high, twice, and my partners sperm count and mobility is below average so the numbers have gone against us.

I am hoping to just talk to other people on here about our experiences and how we are feeling and coping. I have a couple of great friends and a few family members that know what is happening but feel like i dont talk about anything else so been holding back thinking i must be boring them.

TeeinAZ - how did the U/S go today?

BubiMama - you husband is right it only takes one, stay positive.

Good luck and hope you get your baby dreams x



Good luck to you, i hope you get your baby dream 


I have a few good friends and family that i can talk to but i sometimes feel like i talk about it too much and must be boring them so i have come on here to talk to people


----------



## Pinkie3

Clearly I dont have much experience on here, sentences I couldnt see have now appeared at the bottom of my message lol - ignore those ones!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

BubiMama and Pinkie3 - Nice to meet you ladies. 

Hang in there Pinkie3 I've heard great success stories with just one transfer. Good luck!!!! 

BubiMama - Good luck with your IVF cycle!! It's very exciting!

So, my U/S was a tad bit depressing this morning. I am still waiting to get the call about my estrogen levels. So my follie situation. On the right ovary I have 15,12,12,11 and ready for this 20! My doc is not liking that 20mm follie. I am hoping that by Sat that my little ones are caught up. On my left I have a 17 and a 12. I need some major growth on my left side. I am so upset about this, but I have to try and stay positive and keep praying that when I go in Saturday my doc says OK, we're good to go! 

I am set for my retrieval early next week, I want to keep that appointment on my calendar. 

WHEW, this is so hard to deal with when you are pumped full of hormones. My gracious!


----------



## Emmi

Hello again Tee and hello Ladies! I wouldn't get too discouraged if you post threads and no-one replies - just the way it is:shrug: Sometimes people have something to say and sometimes they don't.

Keeping everything crossed for you Bubimama - it really does just take 1!!!

Me - I met Mr Right at 40 after many party years with Mr Wrongs and Mr Maybes....... We married a year after meeting as I said that I wanted to get cracking with having a family straight away:thumbup: So - all seems to be okay with me - just depleting fertility at 42.....Hubby's sperm are a law unto themselves and due to a stressful job - his swimmers got worse! But healthy diet and stopping alcohol and having suppliments have improved them big time - would recommend looking at diet and alcohol intake for any man that has issues with motility and morphology! But we still had to freeze them just in case.

Here in the UK - at 42 - I don't get any IVF treatment on the NHS so after Clomid -which was a waste of time cos of hubby's sperm!!!! We are now having IVF and ICSI.....

Am still on bureserelin and waiting for AF so can book my down reg scan.....All such a waiting game am so impatient!! Then it's gonal f and then my trigger is pregnyl.....


Here's wishing we all get what our hearts desire from this very emotional journey:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

TeeinAZ - stay strong and I hope they are a perfect size by Saturday, keep that appointment in your calendar. 

Emmi - thanks for sharing your story, glad you found your Mr Right. :) funny how we now want our AF to arrive lol

We have been taking supplements, eating well and stopped alcohol a few months ago (apart from a cheeky glass of vino on a special occasion) I have also booked a fertility acupuncture session for next week, i am going all out here. 

How have you been feeling while taking your meds? I am a little nervous about the side effects, i have a friend who had a successful IVF who said she was VERY hormonal. More hormonal than i am now is a scary thought.

Also how are your partners dealing with this process? Mine is a little emotional and I think he feels a bit useless at the moment but trying to stay strong for me.

I am looking forward to hearing some good news on this thread x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3

I am trying to stay positive and hoping that in two days if my estrogen doubled that maybe my follicles will join the darn party. LOL

About the meds. I am an extremely emotional person, and I mean I cry at commercials that are touching. I cry when I watch anything happy or sad. LOL I found that my side effects with the meds are very minimal. I think I get a mad at tad bit quicker and that I sometimes feel that I could cry for no reason just because I want to, but it's not terrible. :winkwink:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Hello again Tee and hello Ladies! I wouldn't get too discouraged if you post threads and no-one replies - just the way it is:shrug: Sometimes people have something to say and sometimes they don't.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you Bubimama - it really does just take 1!!!
> 
> Me - I met Mr Right at 40 after many party years with Mr Wrongs and Mr Maybes....... We married a year after meeting as I said that I wanted to get cracking with having a family straight away:thumbup: So - all seems to be okay with me - just depleting fertility at 42.....Hubby's sperm are a law unto themselves and due to a stressful job - his swimmers got worse! But healthy diet and stopping alcohol and having suppliments have improved them big time - would recommend looking at diet and alcohol intake for any man that has issues with motility and morphology! But we still had to freeze them just in case.
> 
> Here in the UK - at 42 - I don't get any IVF treatment on the NHS so after Clomid -which was a waste of time cos of hubby's sperm!!!! We are now having IVF and ICSI.....
> 
> Am still on bureserelin and waiting for AF so can book my down reg scan.....All such a waiting game am so impatient!! Then it's gonal f and then my trigger is pregnyl.....
> 
> 
> Here's wishing we all get what our hearts desire from this very emotional journey:flower:

HI ya Emmi! I hope the waiting isn't long for you!!! <3


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> TeeinAZ - stay strong and I hope they are a perfect size by Saturday, keep that appointment in your calendar.
> 
> Emmi - thanks for sharing your story, glad you found your Mr Right. :) funny how we now want our AF to arrive lol
> 
> We have been taking supplements, eating well and stopped alcohol a few months ago (apart from a cheeky glass of vino on a special occasion) I have also booked a fertility acupuncture session for next week, i am going all out here.
> 
> How have you been feeling while taking your meds? I am a little nervous about the side effects, i have a friend who had a successful IVF who said she was VERY hormonal. More hormonal than i am now is a scary thought.
> 
> Also how are your partners dealing with this process? Mine is a little emotional and I think he feels a bit useless at the moment but trying to stay strong for me.
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing some good news on this thread x

Lordy Pinkie - am willing AF to just hurry up!! I am a tad emotional and cried when hubby said something quite innocuous......He went out and bought me some chocolate that naturally made me feel better:happydance:

For me - so far the meds haven't been to bad but I think it's the stimms that maybe the ones that makes a few changes in the body!!! Will wait and see!!!

We have both given up the booze and attempting to eat healthier and it does make a difference. My hubby is trying his best to support me but I think his emotions just aren't like mine - he is involved in work etc so I think his way of dealing with is more practical....All a bit strange!!!

Yes - really hoping that we get some good new on this thread too!!!x


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Hello again Tee and hello Ladies! I wouldn't get too discouraged if you post threads and no-one replies - just the way it is:shrug: Sometimes people have something to say and sometimes they don't.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you Bubimama - it really does just take 1!!!
> 
> Me - I met Mr Right at 40 after many party years with Mr Wrongs and Mr Maybes....... We married a year after meeting as I said that I wanted to get cracking with having a family straight away:thumbup: So - all seems to be okay with me - just depleting fertility at 42.....Hubby's sperm are a law unto themselves and due to a stressful job - his swimmers got worse! But healthy diet and stopping alcohol and having suppliments have improved them big time - would recommend looking at diet and alcohol intake for any man that has issues with motility and morphology! But we still had to freeze them just in case.
> 
> Here in the UK - at 42 - I don't get any IVF treatment on the NHS so after Clomid -which was a waste of time cos of hubby's sperm!!!! We are now having IVF and ICSI.....
> 
> Am still on bureserelin and waiting for AF so can book my down reg scan.....All such a waiting game am so impatient!! Then it's gonal f and then my trigger is pregnyl.....
> 
> 
> Here's wishing we all get what our hearts desire from this very emotional journey:flower:
> 
> HI ya Emmi! I hope the waiting isn't long for you!!! <3Click to expand...

Thank you!! Am climbing the walls with impatience!! x


----------



## Pinkie3

Well here is a funny story for you... 

My meds arrived today, I opened everything at home with the fella and almost had a heart attack when i saw the needles (I have a MASSIVE fear of needles) All I saw was the 40mm needles and i am freaking out, I burst into tears and blubbering on about how i dont know how i am going to do this etc etc. Anyway I finally work out that there is also a 13mm needle in there and this huge one is for mixing and drawing the solutions... what a donkey! (please tell me this is true and i dont have to stick this knitting needle in me??)

Thanks for the advice on the meds, if i have anymore moments like this morning at least i can blame it on them. I am feeling much calmer now, just getting impatient wanting to get on with it - only 1 week to go!

Emmi - i hope you dont have to wait much longer, keep yourself busy!

TeeinAZ - Good luck tomorrow i hope you get some good news, let us know how you get on.

X


----------



## Emmi

Ha - yes - the pink or larger knitting needles are indeed to mix!!! That's ashame that you have a fear of needles but to be honest - I just don't feel a thing!!! Well I do have a bit of extra bits at the top of my thighs that come in handy.
Have you had your training session yet??? I found it far too much to take in but thank the Lord for youtube - lots of nurses and pharmaceutical companies showing us what to do when we forget!!!

I am still waiting for AF - am cramping like mad so I know it won't be long!

Once you get going - you do feel like you are getting somewhere though you still need the patience of a Saint!!!:wacko:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 - I am terribly afraid of needles. I am on day 7 of stims and when I go in for bloodwork I still can't look. 

I am quite the pro at the shots now though. It's amazing what you can overcome when you really want something. Although I am a bit afraid of the trigger and progesterone shots.


----------



## Pinkie3

Patience of a saint, i know that feeling!! Feel like my life has been on hold for months now, my friends that dont know think i've become a total bore. Sadly alot of my social life revolved around alcohol.

Training session is next Fri which is also my first DR day, i have no idea how i am going to do this myself but like you say its amazing what you overcome for something you really want. I have also been watching a lot of You Tube videos to get some idea of how it works. Q's - Did you take the other half to the training session with you? And I have been reading you can inject in the stomach or thigh, Emmi - assuming you found the thigh easier?

x


----------



## Emmi

Hi Pinkie - no I didn't take hubby to the training with me but I kinda wish I had taken someone with me! There's a lot of info to take in and quite overwhelming! But youtube really helps and I am going to suggest to the clinic that they do a video and give us all a link. If you you have never injected before etc - there's way too much to be taking in for just 1 session.

They only taught me to do my thigh so I wouldn't even attempt my stomach but maybe your clinic will do the stomach? Depends really.

You will be fine - if I can do it - you can too! x


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Emmi, thats made me decide i am taking the other half with me (being a bit of a baby id love to take my mum but unfortunately I dont live near my family). I struggle to take things in when i am nervous so could do with him there to make sure i am doing it right the first time. I agree i think a video demonstration would be a great idea hopefully they will introduce that in time. 

I want to inject in the thigh, the thought of doing it in the stomach makes me feel a bit funny, although i have a lot more there to pinch!!


----------



## Emmi

Yep - that's it - when your nervous - you just don't take anything in!!! I may have been the billionth person that the nurse has given the training session to and it's all very well saying that it will all make sense when ultimately I am nervous and anxious as hell!!!
It just helps to have a fresh pair of eye and extra pair of ears!

I think either the stomach or thigh is easy - as long as you have a bit to pinch then it really doesn't hurt so don't worry too much. x


----------



## lexus15

I've been injecting Suprecur into the top of my thighs which I find easier than injecting Menopur into my tummy which stings and bruises..I have some huge ones at the moment!

When I first started injecting last month I was ok (ish) but since adding Menopur I dread it, maybe as I'm now injecting three times instead of the one:shrug: so long as it's a positive outcome I'll do what needs to be done!

Good luck ladies:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hey ladies! 

I'm on my phone. So please dismiss my typos. 

I do all three injections in NY belly, myself. Hubby went to the training with and I'm glad he did. The first day of shots, I looked at him and was like, what am I supposed to do first!? He sat in the bathroom with me the first few days. Now I'm a semi pro. Lol

My follicles are at 14-17 and my estrogen levels are at 1726. They upped the dosage of Repronex to 150. I have an appointment tomorrow morning. I'm praying that they grew. I woke up this morning feeling my ovaries. Ouchie!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for the advice Ladies. I have hardly any fat on my thigh but a good handful on the stomach I'll see what my nurse recommends. Lexus, sorry to hear you havent been having a great time with your injections and hope it gets easier. 

Forgive me if this is a silly question but i am still trying to get to grips with how all this works. What are the 3 injections? I thought you only had two? First the Buserelin for a couple of weeks and then introduce the Menopur? Then obviously the pregnyl before EC.

TeeinAZ - Am i right in reading that follicles need to be 18mm for a mature egg? So thats good right, you are nearly there? And a good sign you can feel your ovaries lol! What does your Estrogen levels need to be? Praying for some good news tomorrow.

Emmi - any news on your AF and the scan? 

x


----------



## Emmi

I am still waiting for AF!!! I am officially going loopy with the wait!!!! Will have to wait until Tuesday to find out what's going on when I can phone the clinic!!!:wacko:

I think everyone has different injections according to their needs but I will be on eventually - burserelin, gonal f, menupur and then the pregnyl - but really - everyone has different medication :flower:


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks for the advice Ladies. I have hardly any fat on my thigh but a good handful on the stomach I'll see what my nurse recommends. Lexus, sorry to hear you havent been having a great time with your injections and hope it gets easier.
> 
> Forgive me if this is a silly question but i am still trying to get to grips with how all this works. What are the 3 injections? I thought you only had two? First the Buserelin for a couple of weeks and then introduce the Menopur? Then obviously the pregnyl before EC.
> 
> TeeinAZ - Am i right in reading that follicles need to be 18mm for a mature egg? So thats good right, you are nearly there? And a good sign you can feel your ovaries lol! What does your Estrogen levels need to be? Praying for some good news tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi - any news on your AF and the scan?
> 
> x


Pinkie3..as I'm taking the highest dose of Menopur it means I have to take two injections every night plus the Suprecur which is the 3 injections! Found thinner needles to use last night which never stung as much but only have a few 
left!:dohh:

Emmi..has AF visited yet?

TeeinAZ..do you have a next scan booked? How are you feeling taking the medications? I'm bloated (not that I had a flat tummy anyway!:winkwink:) & feel OV type sensations if that makes sense!

:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

It's day 33 and still no AF!!!! longest cycle ever !! Am still cramping but nothing appears!!!!! Am not a happy bunny!!!! x


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh Emmi how annoying but i know how you feel i was like this last month. I am bang on every 28 days and last month i was 4 days late i was going crazy, it never happens. I was due the Thurs, had that day and the Fri off work and thought perfect I can make the phone call to the clinic at home (I work in an open plan office) and go to the hospital for my day 2 blood test and noone needs to know about it. Well for 4 days i done a couple of pregnancy tests (i hadnt done one for 12 months) and must have gone through 6 rolls of toilet paper from checking every 10 mins if it had arrived!!! I just couldn't believe it the one time i wanted it to arrive it wouldn't come, so frustrating. 

So i totally feel for you and unfortunately cant offer you any advice. When i spoke to my nurse to book my meds training she also gave me my 1st scan appointment but said if my period didnt arrive before that date as the meds can delay it then it gets moved to the following Thurs. So it sounds like its the med you are on that is confusing your body. If you can feel it then i am sure its on the way, go have a busy fun day i reckon it will be by the morning. Good Luck x 

Lexus - I am going on the highest dose too, we have the same FSH so maybe i'll need all these, i better get over my fear of needles and quick. Glad the smaller needles are helping, try calling your nurse and asking if you can have more you need to make this as comfortable as possible for you. Good Luck x


----------



## Emmi

Awwww thank you Pinkie.....I am getting so frustrated with it now and feel like I can't move on to the next stage of the down reg scan:cry:

And yep - am checking and checking constantly and still nothing!!!!! I just hope as you say that it is just delayed. I have the normal stomach cramps that I usually get but it's going on forever!!

I have dreaded AF appearing for over a year and now that I desperately need it......

Here's hoping.......

Hope that all you ladies are doing good today!! xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

LADIES!!!!!!!!!! I am on cloud 9 right now, so I need to type this out, and then I am going to reply. 

I had my scan today and my doc said that there is a cycst on one ovary that he will ignore, I have free fluid and he isn't worried about it. My other follicles are ranging from 14-19 and he said that my transfer is going to be set for Thursday! I might be triggering tomorrow night!!!!!!!!

I can't tell you all how HARD I have been praying for this! Now, I pray for a great harvet (as my doc calls it) and that we can get all of them fertilized!!!!!!!!! 

AH! I'm so happy and I can't wait for all you ladies to get to this point too!!!


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> LADIES!!!!!!!!!! I am on cloud 9 right now, so I need to type this out, and then I am going to reply.
> 
> I had my scan today and my doc said that there is a cycst on one ovary that he will ignore, I have free fluid and he isn't worried about it. My other follicles are ranging from 14-19 and he said that my transfer is going to be set for Thursday! I might be triggering tomorrow night!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't tell you all how HARD I have been praying for this! Now, I pray for a great harvet (as my doc calls it) and that we can get all of them fertilized!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AH! I'm so happy and I can't wait for all you ladies to get to this point too!!!

Woop woop - how fabulous for you!!!! Oh my - it really is all happening and you also have some great size follies!!!! Putting lots of positive thoughts out there for you for the next few days!!!!!:happydance::flower::thumbup: xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> It's day 33 and still no AF!!!! longest cycle ever !! Am still cramping but nothing appears!!!!! Am not a happy bunny!!!! x

Aw, Emmi - I really hope AF shows up for you! I can't imagine how stressful that is! This whole process is a darn waiting game. We're all here for you!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks for the advice Ladies. I have hardly any fat on my thigh but a good handful on the stomach I'll see what my nurse recommends. Lexus, sorry to hear you havent been having a great time with your injections and hope it gets easier.
> 
> Forgive me if this is a silly question but i am still trying to get to grips with how all this works. What are the 3 injections? I thought you only had two? First the Buserelin for a couple of weeks and then introduce the Menopur? Then obviously the pregnyl before EC.
> 
> TeeinAZ - Am i right in reading that follicles need to be 18mm for a mature egg? So thats good right, you are nearly there? And a good sign you can feel your ovaries lol! What does your Estrogen levels need to be? Praying for some good news tomorrow.
> 
> Emmi - any news on your AF and the scan?
> 
> x

Hi ya Pinkie

My three injections are Repronex and Ganirelix in the AM and then Gonal F in the PM.

I am not sure what my estrogen levels need to be at. Although she gives me the levels every time, I have never asked where it should be. HUH, I guess I should have. I just assumed if there weren't where they needed them that they would say something. as of Sat. it was at 1,726. I am waiting for the call to see what it is at from this morning's blood draw. 

Thank you for the prayers!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> LADIES!!!!!!!!!! I am on cloud 9 right now, so I need to type this out, and then I am going to reply.
> 
> I had my scan today and my doc said that there is a cycst on one ovary that he will ignore, I have free fluid and he isn't worried about it. My other follicles are ranging from 14-19 and he said that my transfer is going to be set for Thursday! I might be triggering tomorrow night!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't tell you all how HARD I have been praying for this! Now, I pray for a great harvet (as my doc calls it) and that we can get all of them fertilized!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AH! I'm so happy and I can't wait for all you ladies to get to this point too!!!
> 
> Woop woop - how fabulous for you!!!! Oh my - it really is all happening and you also have some great size follies!!!! Putting lots of positive thoughts out there for you for the next few days!!!!!:happydance::flower::thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy!! Today is a good day!


----------



## Pinkie3

Tee, this is amazing news I am so happy for you :happydance: well done you!!

Keep up the good work and i'll look forward to hearing more good news in the week. Big Hugs x


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> LADIES!!!!!!!!!! I am on cloud 9 right now, so I need to type this out, and then I am going to reply.
> 
> I had my scan today and my doc said that there is a cycst on one ovary that he will ignore, I have free fluid and he isn't worried about it. My other follicles are ranging from 14-19 and he said that my transfer is going to be set for Thursday! I might be triggering tomorrow night!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't tell you all how HARD I have been praying for this! Now, I pray for a great harvet (as my doc calls it) and that we can get all of them fertilized!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AH! I'm so happy and I can't wait for all you ladies to get to this point too!!!


Good luck hon..fx for you!:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> Awwww thank you Pinkie.....I am getting so frustrated with it now and feel like I can't move on to the next stage of the down reg scan:cry:
> 
> And yep - am checking and checking constantly and still nothing!!!!! I just hope as you say that it is just delayed. I have the normal stomach cramps that I usually get but it's going on forever!!
> 
> I have dreaded AF appearing for over a year and now that I desperately need it......
> 
> Here's hoping.......
> 
> Hope that all you ladies are doing good today!! xxx

Aww Emmi it will come..maybe as your worrying/thinking about not starting could be causing it to be delayed?:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice Ladies. I have hardly any fat on my thigh but a good handful on the stomach I'll see what my nurse recommends. Lexus, sorry to hear you havent been having a great time with your injections and hope it gets easier.
> 
> Forgive me if this is a silly question but i am still trying to get to grips with how all this works. What are the 3 injections? I thought you only had two? First the Buserelin for a couple of weeks and then introduce the Menopur? Then obviously the pregnyl before EC.
> 
> TeeinAZ - Am i right in reading that follicles need to be 18mm for a mature egg? So thats good right, you are nearly there? And a good sign you can feel your ovaries lol! What does your Estrogen levels need to be? Praying for some good news tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi - any news on your AF and the scan?
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Pinkie3..as I'm taking the highest dose of Menopur it means I have to take two injections every night plus the Suprecur which is the 3 injections! Found thinner needles to use last night which never stung as much but only have a few
> left!:dohh:
> 
> Emmi..has AF visited yet?
> 
> TeeinAZ..do you have a next scan booked? How are you feeling taking the medications? I'm bloated (not that I had a flat tummy anyway!:winkwink:) & feel OV type sensations if that makes sense!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Lexus - I'm sorry I missed this. It's hard to keep track of posts in here sometimes. 

I don't have my last scan booked yet, I am waiting for the call. Taking all these meds, I am feeling very dehydrated, and I need to for sure drink more water. I had MAJOR pain on Sunday morning and I freaked out, come to find out I was constipated. Sheesh! HAHA

Now I can feel a little pressure when I bend forward, almost like I can feel my ovaries. But I am not sure. And just last night my bbs started hurting. Like AF type tenderness. I heard that's normal too because of the hightened estrogen levels.


----------



## Emmi

Okay Ladies - AF has finally arrived!!!!!!! Lordy - I was climbing the walls, yelling at hubby and wanting to eat chocolate for breakfast!!! Apparently bursreline delays or makes AF come early!!!!!!:wacko: I had spotting and then as suggested by a member - a little of :sex: really assisted to help it along - but don't tell hubby - just made him feel that I needed it there and then as he is irresistible :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Okay Ladies - AF has finally arrived!!!!!!! Lordy - I was climbing the walls, yelling at hubby and wanting to eat chocolate for breakfast!!! Apparently bursreline delays or makes AF come early!!!!!!:wacko: I had spotting and then as suggested by a member - a little of :sex: really assisted to help it along - but don't tell hubby - just made him feel that I needed it there and then as he is irresistible :happydance:


YAY Emmi!!!! Hahah that little BD emoticon is hilarious!!! I am so happy for you!!! Now we can be here for you for the rest of the ride! YAYAY



OK - I got the call from my doc and my Estrogen levels are at 3,569, so it doubled again. I have my scan tomorrow morning at 8:30 and will be doing my trigger shot tomorrow evening. YAYAYAY


----------



## Emmi

Heavens - am getting nervous and excited for you!!! It's all so real!! Positive thoughts and hopefully the universe will listen :dance:

I totally love that BD emoticon - love using it when I can! Just relived as I can get on with the journey - I have a long way to go so all the waiting around it too frustrating!!!:growlmad:

But you keep us updated Honey - it's getting so exciting!!! xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi, thank the lord it arrived yey!! The BD is brilliant...lol

Tee, good luck at the scan let us know how you get on and how the trigger shot goes?
x


----------



## lexus15

So glad your AF arrived Emmi, are you stimming now? :thumbup:

Good luck for egg collection tomorrow TeeinAz :thumbup::hugs:

How are things with you Pinkie3?:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Ladies..I'm feeling really low today..I went for my second scan to see how many follicles were growing only to be told that none were doing anything. 
The doc wasn't specific about sizes, just that they weren't responding...:cry:

I'm on the highest dose of Menopur already so that cant be increased, had a blood test to see what my Estrogen levels are & have another scan booked for Mon coming. If there is still no activity then the doc said we may have to abandon IVF..so upset as it took ages to save for this cycle. Why isn't it working?:cry::cry:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Ladies..I'm feeling really low today..I went for my second scan to see how many follicles were growing only to be told that none were doing anything.
> The doc wasn't specific about sizes, just that they weren't responding...:cry:
> 
> I'm on the highest dose of Menopur already so that cant be increased, had a blood test to see what my Estrogen levels are & have another scan booked for Mon coming. If there is still no activity then the doc said we may have to abandon IVF..so upset as it took ages to save for this cycle. Why isn't it working?:cry::cry:

Oh Honey - sorry to hear that. How long have you been stimming for??Can they tell already that they are not responding or are they looking too soon?? Forgive my ignorance - just want to make sure that they are sure. But things may change by Monday???
I feel terrible as I just don't know what to say:cry: Maybe someone else can some shed some light. xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> Ladies..I'm feeling really low today..I went for my second scan to see how many follicles were growing only to be told that none were doing anything.
> The doc wasn't specific about sizes, just that they weren't responding...:cry:
> 
> I'm on the highest dose of Menopur already so that cant be increased, had a blood test to see what my Estrogen levels are & have another scan booked for Mon coming. If there is still no activity then the doc said we may have to abandon IVF..so upset as it took ages to save for this cycle. Why isn't it working?:cry::cry:

Lexus - I responded to this in another thread as well. I am praying for you!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Update:

I took my trigger last night. My hubby was unable to be at the training appointment with me, so I was trying to get him to watch some videos. He said he wasn't worried and that I shouldn't be so freaked out. HAHAH 

I've been deathly afraid of needles until this point. It's amazing what you can overcome when you really want something. I've been administering my own shots up until this trigger shot. So having someone else do it was a little scary. But, of course he did a great job. I started laughing before the shot so I had to tell him to wait, then he said for me to tell him when to do it, and I just said, just do it! I didn't feel anything, except the meds going in, it stung a little. 

TODAY, however, my bum hurts. But it feels so good not taking any shots this morning. I took my Doxy this am, and I feel a little woozy, so I am trying to eat some fruit, but everything is making me a little sicky. Blauh. 

I am so reay for tomorrow, and praying I get a good number of eggs retreived and fertilized!!! 

Baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> Update:
> 
> I took my trigger last night. My hubby was unable to be at the training appointment with me, so I was trying to get him to watch some videos. He said he wasn't worried and that I shouldn't be so freaked out. HAHAH
> 
> I've been deathly afraid of needles until this point. It's amazing what you can overcome when you really want something. I've been administering my own shots up until this trigger shot. So having someone else do it was a little scary. But, of course he did a great job. I started laughing before the shot so I had to tell him to wait, then he said for me to tell him when to do it, and I just said, just do it! I didn't feel anything, except the meds going in, it stung a little.
> 
> TODAY, however, my bum hurts. But it feels so good not taking any shots this morning. I took my Doxy this am, and I feel a little woozy, so I am trying to eat some fruit, but everything is making me a little sicky. Blauh.
> 
> I am so reay for tomorrow, and praying I get a good number of eggs retreived and fertilized!!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!!

Glad your trigger went well. Wishing you all the best for your retrieval and beyond x


----------



## Pinkie3

Lexus, I am so sorry to hear this and you have every right to be upset but please dont give up hope you have a good few days for them to make some movement. I have been reading about a strange technique of sitting with your legs up against the wall for 20 mins to help blood flow to the reproductive area, also keep warm and get plenty of sleep. I have just got back from my first acupunture session he said Munuka Honey is good for fertility i have to have it with porridge each morning. Good Luck hun, i will be praying for a good result on Monday.:hug:


----------



## Pinkie3

Tee - Well done on taking the shot, I am also glad to hear it wasn't too scary that is alittle reassuring. Wishing you all the luck for your retrieval, you go girl! x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Tee - Well done on taking the shot, I am also glad to hear it wasn't too scary that is alittle reassuring. Wishing you all the luck for your retrieval, you go girl! x

Thank you, Pinkie! I was more afraid of the trigger shot than anything else. Knowing I will be knocked out tomorrow is very reassuring. LOL :cloud9:


----------



## Rurin

hope all goes well TeeinAZ!


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Lexus, I am so sorry to hear this and you have every right to be upset but please dont give up hope you have a good few days for them to make some movement. I have been reading about a strange technique of sitting with your legs up against the wall for 20 mins to help blood flow to the reproductive area, also keep warm and get plenty of sleep. I have just got back from my first acupunture session he said Munuka Honey is good for fertility i have to have it with porridge each morning. Good Luck hun, i will be praying for a good result on Monday.:hug:

I am on the manuka honey too - I have it on toast with a sprinkle of cinnamon! x


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Update:
> 
> I took my trigger last night. My hubby was unable to be at the training appointment with me, so I was trying to get him to watch some videos. He said he wasn't worried and that I shouldn't be so freaked out. HAHAH
> 
> I've been deathly afraid of needles until this point. It's amazing what you can overcome when you really want something. I've been administering my own shots up until this trigger shot. So having someone else do it was a little scary. But, of course he did a great job. I started laughing before the shot so I had to tell him to wait, then he said for me to tell him when to do it, and I just said, just do it! I didn't feel anything, except the meds going in, it stung a little.
> 
> TODAY, however, my bum hurts. But it feels so good not taking any shots this morning. I took my Doxy this am, and I feel a little woozy, so I am trying to eat some fruit, but everything is making me a little sicky. Blauh.
> 
> I am so reay for tomorrow, and praying I get a good number of eggs retreived and fertilized!!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!!

Thinking of you and wishing all good things for them eggs!!!! Take it easy and relax. xxx


----------



## lexus15

How did it go today Tee?..Fx crossed it went well.x :hugs:

How are you Emmi? When do you have your scan to see how the folicles are doing? :hugs:

How are you finding acupuncture Pinkie? I started going a few months ago, had to stop and only restarted last week! :hugs:

Thank you ladies for your encouragement & advice, fx by Mon there is activity in my ovaries that Docs want to see.xx :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

Hi Lexus - really glad that you are feeling a little bit more positive. It's weird really - I feel like I am really going through everyone's journey too - I just want us all to have what we deserve. Just seems so unfair that it's such a difficult journey:cry:

You still have a few days so lets hope that them little blighters get growing!!

I am not stimming yet - my scan on Tuesday is to make sure everything has down regulated and also for a trial embryo transfer.....I hate all the 'internal' stuff so really glad that hubby can come. I may have to go to most of the scans to see if my follicles are growing on my own but I am sure I can face that. I am on the whole a very confident person but this whole process has turned me into a blubbing mess:headspin:

Keep us updated - sending lots of positive and growing thoughts to you! x

Have just worked out what FX means:dohh:


----------



## lexus15

Lol! 

Likewise Emmi.. I want all of us ladies to have our babies as we are going through so much to get pregnant and our IVF journeys are similar but at the same time different :flower:

Awww..it's daunting having the internal scans and I don't like them either, the doc yesterday was pressing & poking around with the probe as he couldn't see anything, he did tell me before hand that he would be pressing hard! :blush:

What do they do during the trial embryo transfer? Sounds interesting..My hospital haven't suggested anything like that, in fact I don't think they even do it!

When I rang the hospital nurses today to order more Menopur, they said I could come in tomorrow to pick some up as they wouldn't be able to get a delivery to me until Mon when I'm going for my 3rd scan!:dohh:


----------



## Pinkie3

The acupuncture went really well, i was very impressed. Its difficult to explain because it was so individually designed for me. Its made me feel abit calmer about starting my injections tomorrow and I am looking forward to my next session.

Lexus, I am pleased to hear you are feeling more positive keep the faith and get plenty of blood flow to the important areas. I agree with Emmi its seems so unfair that it needs to be a difficult journey for us, i believe our time will come eventually. 

Tee - was thinking of you today, hope it went well.

x


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Likewise Emmi.. I want all of us ladies to have our babies as we are going through so much to get pregnant and our IVF journeys are similar but at the same time different :flower:
> 
> Awww..it's daunting having the internal scans and I don't like them either, the doc yesterday was pressing & poking around with the probe as he couldn't see anything, he did tell me before hand that he would be pressing hard! :blush:
> 
> What do they do during the trial embryo transfer? Sounds interesting..My hospital haven't suggested anything like that, in fact I don't think they even do it!
> 
> When I rang the hospital nurses today to order more Menopur, they said I could come in tomorrow to pick some up as they wouldn't be able to get a delivery to me until Mon when I'm going for my 3rd scan!:dohh:

Yep - it's all that poking up there! I had a hycosy at Christmas - to check my tubes etc and boy oh boy did that hurt. And as it was just after my period - there was a whole load of embaressment when I got up!!! But when hubby's there - I laugh a lot as he is a terrible sense of humour which I love!

The trial embryo transfer I think is more about the size of my uterus and pelvis etc - they just want to see what they are working with for the actual transfer. The scan/trial embryo transfer is in theatre so am just happy hubby will be there:happydance:

I do worry in case I run out of the meds!! They cost a fortune so the thought of having to order more!!! Lordy:dohh:


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> The acupuncture went really well, i was very impressed. Its difficult to explain because it was so individually designed for me. Its made me feel abit calmer about starting my injections tomorrow and I am looking forward to my next session.
> 
> Lexus, I am pleased to hear you are feeling more positive keep the faith and get plenty of blood flow to the important areas. I agree with Emmi its seems so unfair that it needs to be a difficult journey for us, i believe our time will come eventually.
> 
> Tee - was thinking of you today, hope it went well.
> 
> x

That's fabulous about the acupuncture - I hear nothing but good things. I just can't afford it so am doing everything and anything else!

And yes - our time will come eventually:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

I remember my HSG it was so painful no idea what I'll be like in labour lol. The trail transfer sounds interesting i might ask about that tomorrow, its very strange how all our treatments are very different. 

I wish this wasn't so difficult you always wonder what you have done to deserve it. What i find hard is the amount of people i know who've just had babies or falling pregnant and the amount of people who ask me when i am having one, I've started telling people we are not having any to stop them asking.

Right i need to get some sleep up early tomorrow for my first injection, feeling nervous but can't wait to get the first one over with so i can stop stressing.


----------



## Emmi

Hi Pinkie - it's strange how every clinic is different! But then I guess as we are all on different meds etc depending on our situation, it's hard to find anyone who is going through exactly the same.

I hear you about people falling pregnant so easily and then there's the awkward stuff with people asking when you are going to have a family......They have no idea of the heartache.....As I am older - it's horrible how people state that time is running out......like I didn't know that:growlmad:

Let us know how you get on - am sure you will be better than you think:flower:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Ladies. I'm on my phone. When I can sit I will type more on my comp. 

Retrieval went great!! Collected 18 eggs!!! Now I wait for the call on the maturity and fertilization. 

I'm not gonna lie. Yesterday was painful after the retrieval. I'm feeling a bit better today but still sore to walk. 

I hope you are all doing well. I'll post more this weekend. But had to fill you all in and Thank you all for your support!!


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Ladies. I'm on my phone. When I can sit I will type more on my comp.
> 
> Retrieval went great!! Collected 18 eggs!!! Now I wait for the call on the maturity and fertilization.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. Yesterday was painful after the retrieval. I'm feeling a bit better today but still sore to walk.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I'll post more this weekend. But had to fill you all in and Thank you all for your support!!

Now is just fabulous news - fingers crossed that you have some amazing ones in there!!!

Rest up and take it easy - get hubby to make sure he takes real good care of you!! xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> Ladies. I'm on my phone. When I can sit I will type more on my comp.
> 
> Retrieval went great!! Collected 18 eggs!!! Now I wait for the call on the maturity and fertilization.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. Yesterday was painful after the retrieval. I'm feeling a bit better today but still sore to walk.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I'll post more this weekend. But had to fill you all in and Thank you all for your support!!

:happydance: FANTASTIC :happydance: Rest up and I look forward to hearing how they develop...and of course how many embies you put back :winkwink:


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> Ladies. I'm on my phone. When I can sit I will type more on my comp.
> 
> Retrieval went great!! Collected 18 eggs!!! Now I wait for the call on the maturity and fertilization.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. Yesterday was painful after the retrieval. I'm feeling a bit better today but still sore to walk.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I'll post more this weekend. But had to fill you all in and Thank you all for your support!!

Hi Tee! I stalked your thread over here :) I was thinking of you and wondering how it went. Sounds great that you got so many eggs! Great job! Glad those slow ones caught up. Take care of yourself the next few days. 

Since I am new here I will introduce myself a little... I am doing my first IVF cycle this month as well. Did Lupron starting at CD20 last cycle and then stims. Had my retrieval last Tuesday. I felt pretty good on Tuesday but Wednesday evening and Thursday I was still sore so I'm trying to take it easy and drink lots. Still a little sore today but I haven't been taking any Tylenol the last two days.

I have my transfer 8am on Sunday. As far as I know I have 5 embryos. As of yesterday there were 2 from the ICSI and 3 from the IVF. I was really bummed at how low our fertilization % was... around 30% but I have some embryos that look good so far. I wish that the embryologist would call me again every day :) but i will have to wait until Sunday...

Good luck to all of you! We can do this!


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Ladies. I'm on my phone. When I can sit I will type more on my comp.
> 
> Retrieval went great!! Collected 18 eggs!!! Now I wait for the call on the maturity and fertilization.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. Yesterday was painful after the retrieval. I'm feeling a bit better today but still sore to walk.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I'll post more this weekend. But had to fill you all in and Thank you all for your support!!
> 
> Hi Tee! I stalked your thread over here :) I was thinking of you and wondering how it went. Sounds great that you got so many eggs! Great job! Glad those slow ones caught up. Take care of yourself the next few days.
> 
> Since I am new here I will introduce myself a little... I am doing my first IVF cycle this month as well. Did Lupron starting at CD20 last cycle and then stims. Had my retrieval last Tuesday. I felt pretty good on Tuesday but Wednesday evening and Thursday I was still sore so I'm trying to take it easy and drink lots. Still a little sore today but I haven't been taking any Tylenol the last two days.
> 
> I have my transfer 8am on Sunday. As far as I know I have 5 embryos. As of yesterday there were 2 from the ICSI and 3 from the IVF. I was really bummed at how low our fertilization % was... around 30% but I have some embryos that look good so far. I wish that the embryologist would call me again every day :) but i will have to wait until Sunday...
> 
> Good luck to all of you! We can do this!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you Qwerty!! :thumbup: It's all happening on here at the moment! :flower:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Qwerty I am a possible transfer on Sunday at 9:30! I've got 9 embryos growing. Wooooooo hoooooooo good luck!!!!


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Ladies. I'm on my phone. When I can sit I will type more on my comp.
> 
> Retrieval went great!! Collected 18 eggs!!! Now I wait for the call on the maturity and fertilization.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. Yesterday was painful after the retrieval. I'm feeling a bit better today but still sore to walk.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I'll post more this weekend. But had to fill you all in and Thank you all for your support!!
> 
> Hi Tee! I stalked your thread over here :) I was thinking of you and wondering how it went. Sounds great that you got so many eggs! Great job! Glad those slow ones caught up. Take care of yourself the next few days.
> 
> Since I am new here I will introduce myself a little... I am doing my first IVF cycle this month as well. Did Lupron starting at CD20 last cycle and then stims. Had my retrieval last Tuesday. I felt pretty good on Tuesday but Wednesday evening and Thursday I was still sore so I'm trying to take it easy and drink lots. Still a little sore today but I haven't been taking any Tylenol the last two days.
> 
> I have my transfer 8am on Sunday. As far as I know I have 5 embryos. As of yesterday there were 2 from the ICSI and 3 from the IVF. I was really bummed at how low our fertilization % was... around 30% but I have some embryos that look good so far. I wish that the embryologist would call me again every day :) but i will have to wait until Sunday...
> 
> Good luck to all of you! We can do this!Click to expand...

Hi there and wishing you all the luck in the world!! Hoping for lots of good news from everyone. :flower:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Qwerty I am a possible transfer on Sunday at 9:30! I've got 9 embryos growing. Wooooooo hoooooooo good luck!!!!

WOOP WOOP to you!!! xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> Qwerty I am a possible transfer on Sunday at 9:30! I've got 9 embryos growing. Wooooooo hoooooooo good luck!!!!

That's great- how many you planning to put back? xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Tee that is amazing news well done 
Wishing you and qwerty all the luck for the transfer Sunday, exciting times 

My journey started yesterday had my first burselin injection it stung a little and have a not very nice bruise but it was not half as bad as i thought it would be i feel so much more relaxed now the first one is over. First scan is booked for 12th Sept.

Hope everyone is feeling ok x


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Tee that is amazing news well done
> Wishing you and qwerty all the luck for the transfer Sunday, exciting times
> 
> My journey started yesterday had my first burselin injection it stung a little and have a not very nice bruise but it was not half as bad as i thought it would be i feel so much more relaxed now the first one is over. First scan is booked for 12th Sept.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok x

Good for you Pinkie! It does get easier - I used to do the whole thing really slowly and meticulously but am bit of a pro now!!! You really do get used to it and it's good that you are finally on your journey! x


----------



## lexus15

Oh wow, everything is moving in the right direction here!:hugs:

Tee..fantastic news on egg collection & growing embies, gd luck for transfer tomorrow :thumbup:

Querty.. gd luck for your egg transfer as well tomorrow..fx for you both :thumbup:

Pinkie..I have huge bruises on thighs & stomach & found that pushing in the Buserlerin as slow as possible helps with less stinging and bruising as I on a high dose..don't scratch where you injected either! 

Babydancing..How are you finding it all? Have you started stimms yet?

Emmi..how are you doing? :hugs:

All I can think off is my scan on Mon morning..I just pray that my ovaries are kicking & my follies have grown so that we can carry on with IVF process! 

Wishing everyone tons of baby dust. :dust: 

:hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> Qwerty I am a possible transfer on Sunday at 9:30! I've got 9 embryos growing. Wooooooo hoooooooo good luck!!!!

Yay!! That's fantastic you have so many. I'll be thinking of you!

Good luck to everyone with the injections and ultrasounds soon. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Pinkie3

Lexus - thanks for the advice it seems to be working, less stinging and hardly any bruise from yesterday shot. Wanted to wish you all the luck for tomorrow's scan, praying for some good news for you [-o&lt; 

Tee/Qwerty - its Sunday (for me anyway) nervous and excited for you - good luck with the transfer :hugs: lets us know how it goes

x


----------



## Emmi

Hello Everyone - hope everyone is good - lots of exciting things going on!!

Lexus - am fine thank you - a bit emotional as I have my down reg scan on Tuesday - just hoping that everything is okay and I can finally start stimming! Hubby says that I always go a bit bonkers because of date at the clinic - I start thinking of all the worse things that can happen.

I am truly hoping that your little ones grow - lets keep thinking positive thoughts and hope that they have had a growth spurt.


Tee - how are you me darlin'??? What's the latest?? Thinking of you! x

Good luck to you Qwerty - fingers crossed for all good things. x

Pinkie - hope the injections are getting easier!!!! x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Lexus, I am still on down reg, got scan next Wednesday and hoping the meds are doing what they should- who knowa. I accidentally injected in my left thigh today when it should have been the right, but I was just so tired this morning. 

I have also had a dull head ache these past few days and trying to keep my fluid intake up. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. xx

Hope everyone else is doing okay :) xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi Lexus, I am still on down reg, got scan next Wednesday and hoping the meds are doing what they should- who knowa. I accidentally injected in my left thigh today when it should have been the right, but I was just so tired this morning.
> 
> I have also had a dull head ache these past few days and trying to keep my fluid intake up. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay :) xx

I am constantly forgetting which thigh I used the night before but I just figured that as long as I get it in me - that's what's important! Drink lots of water - I really think it helps in keeping headaches at bay! 

x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lexus, I am still on down reg, got scan next Wednesday and hoping the meds are doing what they should- who knowa. I accidentally injected in my left thigh today when it should have been the right, but I was just so tired this morning.
> 
> I have also had a dull head ache these past few days and trying to keep my fluid intake up. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay :) xx
> 
> I am constantly forgetting which thigh I used the night before but I just figured that as long as I get it in me - that's what's important! Drink lots of water - I really think it helps in keeping headaches at bay!
> 
> xClick to expand...

It's a nightmare isn't it! Then I was worried I was injecting in the wrong place.... just can't win, so I just jab it in and hope for the best. :wacko:

I am drinking more water now but I am getting quite tired too. How about you? any side effects? good luck with your scan hun, fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lexus, I am still on down reg, got scan next Wednesday and hoping the meds are doing what they should- who knowa. I accidentally injected in my left thigh today when it should have been the right, but I was just so tired this morning.
> 
> I have also had a dull head ache these past few days and trying to keep my fluid intake up. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay :) xx
> 
> I am constantly forgetting which thigh I used the night before but I just figured that as long as I get it in me - that's what's important! Drink lots of water - I really think it helps in keeping headaches at bay!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nightmare isn't it! Then I was worried I was injecting in the wrong place.... just can't win, so I just jab it in and hope for the best. :wacko:
> 
> I am drinking more water now but I am getting quite tired too. How about you? any side effects? good luck with your scan hun, fingers crossed. xxxClick to expand...

I know - but surely as long as we get it into our system - that's all that matters - right?!? Just hoping for the best but am sure we'll be fine!

I don't have any side effects - apart from AF being late - but on the whole - just emotional but that's just due to the nature of desperate for it to work!

Thank you - hoping all is okay with the scan so I can get the stimming under way! When's your scan?? xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

I'm sure it gets to where it needs to be in the end. The timing is prob more important. x

I totally empathise re: the desperation for it to work. It's playing on my mind constantly too. We can only do our best and hope we get our little take home babies. :) 

My scan is Wednesday morning hun xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Emmi - they are going surprisingly well, I cant believe how calm I am about injecting already, lets hope i stay this calm throughout the process - wishful thinking!

Good luck with the scan on Tues, positive thoughts and you will be fine, let us know how it goes x


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> I'm sure it gets to where it needs to be in the end. The timing is prob more important. x
> 
> I totally empathise re: the desperation for it to work. It's playing on my mind constantly too. We can only do our best and hope we get our little take home babies. :)
> 
> My scan is Wednesday morning hun xx

Yep - we can only do what's best but it's so hard. We went for a picnic in the Cotswolds today and I kept wondering if we would do it in a years time with our plus one.......Siiiiigh

Gosh - all happening for us both next week!!! Eeeeek!!! xxx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks Emmi - they are going surprisingly well, I cant believe how calm I am about injecting already, lets hope i stay this calm throughout the process - wishful thinking!
> 
> Good luck with the scan on Tues, positive thoughts and you will be fine, let us know how it goes x

I think after the first couple of times are a bit tricky - was laying everything out and doing everything so carefully. But then I think that you just get the knack. 

Thank you Honey - just will be so relieved to know that all is okay and I can get stimming!!!

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Just curious to know which clinics you are all at - am at Care in Northampton :flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

I'm satellite treatment with Truro and Plymouth (Cornwall). xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> I'm satellite treatment with Truro and Plymouth (Cornwall). xx

Oooo - that's a nice part of the world! Hope that they are nice there - so important to feel comfortable and have your trust in them! xxx


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lexus, I am still on down reg, got scan next Wednesday and hoping the meds are doing what they should- who knowa. I accidentally injected in my left thigh today when it should have been the right, but I was just so tired this morning.
> 
> I have also had a dull head ache these past few days and trying to keep my fluid intake up. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay :) xx
> 
> I am constantly forgetting which thigh I used the night before but I just figured that as long as I get it in me - that's what's important! Drink lots of water - I really think it helps in keeping headaches at bay!
> 
> xClick to expand...

This is me! I can't remember which thigh & am grateful that the injection goes in without a fight!.x


----------



## lexus15

I'm at Homerton Hospital in Hackney :dohh:


----------



## Emmi

Ha - I have so much chunk on my thighs that I have never felt a thing.
Ahhh - you are in London! How I miss the city!! x


----------



## lexus15

Yep a London lass! :thumbup: Where are you?:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

I spent most of my career in London - came up to Warwick for a job as I really wanted to buy a property and I thought that I would get back in a few years. Well that was the plan and then I met my hubby - so that put an end to heading back......Miss it like crazy:wacko:


----------



## Pinkie3

I am at birmingham womens hospital, I cant fault them... Yet!

I am orginally from Harrow, Middx moved to Birmingham 6 years ago for the OH. Took some getting use to but love it here now x


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh - we had looked at Birmingham Women's hospital as it's not too far from Warwick. The stats were better for my age group in Northampton but I have heard really good things about Brum. Birmingham is a great city - we go there a bit as we have friends there :happydance:


----------



## qwerty310

Hi everyone,

Transfer went really well. Didn't hurt at all, went to acupuncture after and chilled out. Now going out to chill dinner at pub down the street with hubby. Kind of best day ever because we are so happy that right now I am pregnant... In a way...

We transferred one 4AA blastocyst at 5days old that was perfect. We will see who is still alive tomorrow but will probably freeze the rest. We had 5 fertilize and 5 growing the whole time looking pretty good. Not sure what quality is worth freezing or not... Will have to stalk some threads tomorrow morning... Some were still a stage behind and grade cc so hopefully that gets better.

Tee! Thinking of your and hope yours went well too!

Thanks again ladies for your support and good luck with injections. Y will make it!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Transfer went really well. Didn't hurt at all, went to acupuncture after and chilled out. Now going out to chill dinner at pub down the street with hubby. Kind of best day ever because we are so happy that right now I am pregnant... In a way...
> 
> We transferred one 4AA blastocyst at 5days old that was perfect. We will see who is still alive tomorrow but will probably freeze the rest. We had 5 fertilize and 5 growing the whole time looking pretty good. Not sure what quality is worth freezing or not... Will have to stalk some threads tomorrow morning... Some were still a stage behind and grade cc so hopefully that gets better.
> 
> Tee! Thinking of your and hope yours went well too!
> 
> Thanks again ladies for your support and good luck with injections. Y will make it!!

Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!! xx


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Transfer went really well. Didn't hurt at all, went to acupuncture after and chilled out. Now going out to chill dinner at pub down the street with hubby. Kind of best day ever because we are so happy that right now I am pregnant... In a way...
> 
> We transferred one 4AA blastocyst at 5days old that was perfect. We will see who is still alive tomorrow but will probably freeze the rest. We had 5 fertilize and 5 growing the whole time looking pretty good. Not sure what quality is worth freezing or not... Will have to stalk some threads tomorrow morning... Some were still a stage behind and grade cc so hopefully that gets better.
> 
> Tee! Thinking of your and hope yours went well too!
> 
> Thanks again ladies for your support and good luck with injections. Y will make it!!

Wishing you all wonderful things - all sounds great so am keeping everything crossed. xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Transfer went really well. Didn't hurt at all, went to acupuncture after and chilled out. Now going out to chill dinner at pub down the street with hubby. Kind of best day ever because we are so happy that right now I am pregnant... In a way...
> 
> We transferred one 4AA blastocyst at 5days old that was perfect. We will see who is still alive tomorrow but will probably freeze the rest. We had 5 fertilize and 5 growing the whole time looking pretty good. Not sure what quality is worth freezing or not... Will have to stalk some threads tomorrow morning... Some were still a stage behind and grade cc so hopefully that gets better.
> 
> Tee! Thinking of your and hope yours went well too!
> 
> Thanks again ladies for your support and good luck with injections. Y will make it!!

Sounds amazing well done, I am wishing you all the luck x


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Transfer went really well. Didn't hurt at all, went to acupuncture after and chilled out. Now going out to chill dinner at pub down the street with hubby. Kind of best day ever because we are so happy that right now I am pregnant... In a way...
> 
> We transferred one 4AA blastocyst at 5days old that was perfect. We will see who is still alive tomorrow but will probably freeze the rest. We had 5 fertilize and 5 growing the whole time looking pretty good. Not sure what quality is worth freezing or not... Will have to stalk some threads tomorrow morning... Some were still a stage behind and grade cc so hopefully that gets better.
> 
> Tee! Thinking of your and hope yours went well too!
> 
> Thanks again ladies for your support and good luck with injections. Y will make it!!

Thats great news Querty, your PUPO! :happydance: sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## lexus15

Ladies hope you are all doing well..:hugs:

I went for my 3rd scan today, felt sick in the morning as if I was going for an interview!..luckily oh was able to come this time so I wasn't alone.

Doc started scanning & told me that my lining was good and that I had 3 follicles on my left ovary and my right ovary was quiet! The ones on my left measured 16, 15 and under 10mm which means they grew well in the 5 days since I was last scanned. 

I'm happy as it means we can continue with IVF..I have another scan this Wed to make sure they are still growing and all going well EC will be booked for this Friday!:thumbup:

My follicle numbers may not be that great but all it takes is one egg ( fx there's more than that!)

:hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Lexus, this is amazing news I am so happy for you whoop :happydance: What did you do to get them to grow so quickly in 5 days? 

EC on Friday, how exciting!! And you are right it only takes one - keep those positive thoughts it seems to be working. 

x


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Ladies hope you are all doing well..:hugs:
> 
> I went for my 3rd scan today, felt sick in the morning as if I was going for an interview!..luckily oh was able to come this time so I wasn't alone.
> 
> Doc started scanning & told me that my lining was good and that I had 3 follicles on my left ovary and my right ovary was quiet! The ones on my left measured 16, 15 and under 10mm which means they grew well in the 5 days since I was last scanned.
> 
> I'm happy as it means we can continue with IVF..I have another scan this Wed to make sure they are still growing and all going well EC will be booked for this Friday!:thumbup:
> 
> My follicle numbers may not be that great but all it takes is one egg ( fx there's more than that!)
> 
> :hugs:

So happy to hear that - go little follicles!!!! I so hope that they do a little more growing and that all is good for Friday. I know it's so hard but it really does just take that one fighting amazing egg!! But as you say - there maybe a little growth spurt!!!!! xxx


----------



## lexus15

Thanks ladies..I think it took a little while longer for my stimms to kick in as I was down regging for ages and my body hasn't had any form of birth control in yonks + they have me on a high dose of Menopur!!

Good luck with your scans Pinkie & Emmi..rooting for you both.xx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Thanks ladies..I think it took a little while longer for my stimms to kick in as I was down regging for ages and my body hasn't had any form of birth control in yonks + they have me on a high dose of Menopur!!
> 
> Good luck with your scans Pinkie & Emmi..rooting for you both.xx

It gets a wee bit tiring trying to explain to folk the whole process - nothing is set in stone because of the nature of the suppression and stimms! Hey ho!

Thank you for that - you take care and rest up!! x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi ladies, 

How are you all? Hope your scans etc are going well?

My scan was brought forward a day, clinic's miscalculation, and everything looked great. My womb lining was so thin it was literally non-existent, my ovaries looked 'nice and quiet' with 4/5 antral follicles to the right and none to left, and so I can start stimms tomorrow. I'm very nervous to draw up the Menopur but I think it will be okay. 

xx


----------



## Emmi

Hello Everyone - soooooo - I am officially surpressed so I can finally start stimming!!!! I am so relieved! I seem to have a mini break down just before each stage so heaven knows what I will be like later on! I practically stopped my hubbys circulation by sqeezing his hand so tightly!!!



So onto gonal f tonight!!

Baby dancing I am nervous too but I found a great youtube clip that is great - am sure that you will find something too that will remind you!!

So upwards, stimming and onwards!!!

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Baby/Emmi - yey great news from you both, I am liking all this good news very much :thumbup: lets keep it up.

I think every new stage of this process is nerve racking and it will continue to be until we get that BFP we want and so deserve.

Good luck with the next stage ladies.

Baby, I will be starting Menopur after my baseline scan so let me know how it goes, share any good tips please :winkwink:

I hope to be catching you all up next week, got my baseline scan next Thurs it seems forever away.

x


----------



## Emmi

Thank you Pinkie!

All the waiting for scans is all a bit of a pain....keep busy!! All the things that you have been putting off - do them or book them in your diary!! Helps to make the time go quicker!!! x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks Pinkie. How are you getting on with the Buserelin?? xx
Emmi- great news. Have you got an estimated egg retrieval date? Is Gonal F the same as Menopur?? xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks Pinkie. How are you getting on with the Buserelin?? xx
> Emmi- great news. Have you got an estimated egg retrieval date? Is Gonal F the same as Menopur?? xx

No egg retrieval date yet but they scan every other day next week to check on what's going on! Gonal F is different to menupur as I will also be on that from day 8 of stimms - haven't got a clue what the difference is!

x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pinkie. How are you getting on with the Buserelin?? xx
> Emmi- great news. Have you got an estimated egg retrieval date? Is Gonal F the same as Menopur?? xx
> 
> No egg retrieval date yet but they scan every other day next week to check on what's going on! Gonal F is different to menupur as I will also be on that from day 8 of stimms - haven't got a clue what the difference is!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ah okay. I think it's another form of follicle stimulating hormone. How many vials of menopur are you doing? I'm on 3 with 1 ampule of fluid. I have to inject Clexane too as I have history of DVT. It's all getting exciting isn't it, I am hoping and praying it works for us all xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pinkie. How are you getting on with the Buserelin?? xx
> Emmi- great news. Have you got an estimated egg retrieval date? Is Gonal F the same as Menopur?? xx
> 
> No egg retrieval date yet but they scan every other day next week to check on what's going on! Gonal F is different to menupur as I will also be on that from day 8 of stimms - haven't got a clue what the difference is!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah okay. I think it's another form of follicle stimulating hormone. How many vials of menopur are you doing? I'm on 3 with 1 ampule of fluid. I have to inject Clexane too as I have history of DVT. It's all getting exciting isn't it, I am hoping and praying it works for us all xxClick to expand...

My menupur is 1 with 1 ampule of fluid. I think everyone is different - I have yet to meet anyone who has been on the exact same dose as me!

Yep really hoping and praying for us all. xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

https://www.menopur.ie/menopur75.html


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> https://www.menopur.ie/menopur75.html

That's a good one!!! Thank the Lord for youtube - there is all sorts on there!!! x


----------



## Pinkie3

I have no idea what all these drugs are either?? It sounds like yours have been designed for you where mine is a standard schedule.

After my base line scan next week if all is good i start the menopur and Baby i am doing 3 vials daily too mine is because i have a high FSH. Then have 2nd scan Fri 20th if all looks good i trigger and go in for EC on Mon 23rd- its all so quick! But this is if everything goes according to plan and that doesn't usually happen for me lol!

My buserelin is going surprisingly well, no side effects as yet but it only been 5 days. Just seen the you tube link i dont know what i would have done without that site.

Lots of prays coming from me too xx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> I have no idea what all these drugs are either?? It sounds like yours have been designed for you where mine is a standard schedule.
> 
> After my base line scan next week if all is good i start the menopur and Baby i am doing 3 vials daily too mine is because i have a high FSH. Then have 2nd scan Fri 20th if all looks good i trigger and go in for EC on Mon 23rd- its all so quick! But this is if everything goes according to plan and that doesn't usually happen for me lol!
> 
> My buserelin is going surprisingly well, no side effects as yet but it only been 5 days. Just seen the you tube link i dont know what i would have done without that site.
> 
> Lots of prays coming from me too xx

Everyone has different amounts and different medications which kind of make sense as we all have individual needs.

It's hard to think that everything will go to plan as there so many 'what if's'. But all your scan hopefully will monitor you well and that's really not long until 23rd!!! I think I maybe around then or earlier - all guess work until we see how my follies grow - all very nerve wracking!!!

Glad that you are okay on the burserelin - I am okay on that too.:hugs: xx


----------



## lexus15

Fantastic news Emmi, Pinkie, Baby D..I'm so happy for you all that you'll be stimming and that everything is going well with your scans..:happydance:

Nail biting..as I have my 4th scan tomorrow morning to make sure my follicles are growing so that we can proceed with EC..

FX for all of us :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Fantastic news Emmi, Pinkie, Baby D..I'm so happy for you all that you'll be stimming and that everything is going well with your scans..:happydance:
> 
> Nail biting..as I have my 4th scan tomorrow morning to make sure my follicles are growing so that we can proceed with EC..
> 
> FX for all of us :hugs:

Oh thinking of you Lexus!! All of this is totally nail biting!!! I am not sleeping too good with all the anxiety but I am hoping I will tonight as at least I am stimming which is a relief!!! 

Fingers crossed for your scan. :hugs:xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

I couldn't sleep at all last night. All the worries of whether I make follies/eggs with my low egg reserve whizzing round. I also keep worrying about the recommended SET transfer and in my mind keep telling myself I should put two embies back, if I make some! Sigh, the things we have to endure to achieve our dreams eh xxx


----------



## Emmi

Baby - tell me about it!! I didn't sleep at all - my mind does not stop whirring!!! I am so tired and feel like a zombie today......So may things to think about!!! I just need to sleep :wacko: xx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> Baby - tell me about it!! I didn't sleep at all - my mind does not stop whirring!!! I am so tired and feel like a zombie today......So may things to think about!!! I just need to sleep :wacko: xx

I even had milk and brazil nuts before bed thinking it would help- but nope. :wacko: It's hard to believe we have waited so long for this journey to start and in a few weeks all the meds will be over and our fate then lies with our bodies. :coffee: xx


----------



## Emmi

Yep - that's the long and short of it.......All that we have dreamed about will be revealed to us and that a really is an overwhelming thought. 
I have just been really naughty and had a krispy crème - I couldn't help myself - I needed a sugar kick!!

So nothing but healthy healthy for the rest of the day!!! x


----------



## lexus15

I never slept much either last night & was awake early this morning for my scan.:wacko:

Feel numb as today my follicles measure 21, 17, 11 & three new ones were found which are under 10mm..why couldn't they have been growing on my ovary last week on day 8 of stimms?

Doc wants us to do EC on Fri even though realistically I'll have 2 follicles to work with, she did say there was a chance the 11mm follicle would grow to a good size by Fri so possibly 3 follicles (fx) but she doubted the other three under 10mm would grow much by then.

I'm feeling a bit emotional & have to go to work in a bit..had a bit of a cry as you'd think my ovaries would have responded better to the higher dose of Menopur + now fretting about how many eggs & their quality they will get on Friday!:cry:

Am trying to remain positive and keep telling myself it only takes one to get a baby..think this will be my mantra for now. :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

Don't lose heart Honey - you have some great size ones and it sounds so promising. It's understandable that you are emotional but keep the faith! 3 fighting follicles are better than none. 

I would feel how you feel but try and keep stress free and keep positive - them little follies need you to be smiling and strong. xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Lexus, stay positive hun... look how much they grew from the previous scan, get plenty of blood flow to the important areas and rest up for the next two evenings. It really is the quality of these eggs that are important. Its really exciting that you are having EC on Friday, good luck with the trigger shot x

I hope everyone is feeling better? I am the complete opposite at the moment and cant get enough sleep, I am also feeling quite calm i dont know if the acupuncture I am having is helping or i am just in denial about what i am actually doing? Give me a week and i'll probably have a break down lol!

Emmi/Baby D - how did your first simms go? 

Stay strong ladies xx


----------



## Emmi

Maybe the accupuncture is helping you sleep?? I am exhausted and feel like crying as I am so tired:cry:

The stimms is going okay so far - just hitting me now that it's all happening - all a bit eeeeek really!!!

Hope that you are okay too and all you ladies are having a nice restful evening. xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Lexus- i'm keeping everything crossed that you have a perfect embie or two to put back. xx :hugs:

Pinkie- Glad to hear things are going well. :flower:

Emmi- Glad stimms are going well :happydance:- i've got mine all prepared for 8pm!! Got Clexane to give myself too...
 



Attached Files:







in.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Lexus- i'm keeping everything crossed that you have a perfect embie or two to put back. xx :hugs:
> 
> Pinkie- Glad to hear things are going well. :flower:
> 
> Emmi- Glad stimms are going well :happydance:- i've got mine all prepared for 8pm!! Got Clexane to give myself too...

Oooo - always good to be prepared!! Hope it went well!! xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

It wasn't too bad, i'm sure I will get quicker at drawing up the Menopur in time. 1 down, approx.10 to go!! The menopur was fiddly but easy to administer, the Clexane was prepared but stung when administered- can't win! xxx


----------



## lexus15

Thank you for your support ladies, you give me hope! I've gone from emotional to being angry with my OH..oh well swings & roundabouts!:grr:

Praying for us all.xx :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Lexus, noone better than the OH to take it out on lol, they dont have to do much so they can get a taste of it!! Dont be angry hun be excited your big day is nearly here :hugs:

Emmi, sorry to hear you are feeling so tired. Get the hubby to run you a nice bath, give your feet rub then go to bed early and read a good book, i usually only last a few pages. Its a shame we cant have a glass of wine to help us nod off. 

Baby D, well done on the first simms i am very pleased to hear it was easy to administer, phew! We are all going to look like pin cushions when we're finished. 

Oh this is all very exciting :happydance:


----------



## Emmi

Ha - trust me - my hubby is getting moaned at and shouted at constantly - just can't help myself!!! Totally blaming the hormones:winkwink:

Thanks Pinkie - I am lying on the sofa with hubby - he is massaging my feet and I feel cosy. But as soon as go to bed - it's another story. I read, listen to gentle music but my mind is a constant windmill!! A glass of wine would work wonders - especially a nice glass of merlot! That would have me asleep in no time!!

Have a good night ladies and catch you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> Ha - trust me - my hubby is getting moaned at and shouted at constantly - just can't help myself!!! Totally blaming the hormones:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks Pinkie - I am lying on the sofa with hubby - he is massaging my feet and I feel cosy. But as soon as go to bed - it's another story. I read, listen to gentle music but my mind is a constant windmill!! A glass of wine would work wonders - especially a nice glass of merlot! That would have me asleep in no time!!
> 
> Have a good night ladies and catch you tomorrow. xxx

What i would give for a glass of Rioja right now:wine:


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Ha - trust me - my hubby is getting moaned at and shouted at constantly - just can't help myself!!! Totally blaming the hormones:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks Pinkie - I am lying on the sofa with hubby - he is massaging my feet and I feel cosy. But as soon as go to bed - it's another story. I read, listen to gentle music but my mind is a constant windmill!! A glass of wine would work wonders - especially a nice glass of merlot! That would have me asleep in no time!!
> 
> Have a good night ladies and catch you tomorrow. xxx
> 
> What i would give for a glass of Rioja right now:wine:Click to expand...

Oh if only!!!! x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies :hi:

How are we all? :headspin:

I don't know if it's the drugs or lack of :sleep: but i'm feeling a bit :cry: today. I am trying to keep myself busy so i'm not constantly thinking about the treatment... :shower::iron::laundry::hangwashing: But I am struggling as I start to count down days to the retrieval, which is moving ever closer. :help:

I am also worried with my low AMH and history of radiotherapy that I will have poor eggs :grr: and also keep getting worried about only transferring one embryo... secretly hoping it could be two.... :saywhat:

I don't know, maybe it's just one of them days... :friends:


----------



## Emmi

Awwww Honey - I think what you are feeling is completely normal. There is so much to think about and no matter how positive we are - we just don't know the outcome:shrug:

Like you say keep busy and see all your happy and positive friends and family. I am seeing my best friend and her fiancée over the weekend - they are fabulous people and have a knack of making me feel okay.

And it's natural to have good days and bad days. Sending you big hugs. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Baby D, dont beat yourself up for feeling the way you do this something really important to you and unfortunately we have no control of the outcome so its only natural to feel emotional. There is only so much we can play with nature and I am sure you have done everything you can to give yourself the best possible change. This could be your time, have positive thoughts and be excited about what could be ahead for you. Big Hugs :hugs:

I am feeling a little emotional today, my AF is due to arrive any day so that explains it. I am seeing a friend tonight, she doesnt know about any of this so i am looking forward to being me again for a few hours (without the wine unfortunately), i can hopefully switch off for a bit. 

Question: Do any of you have any good tips on how to take off the cap on these needles? I find them really tight and twice now i have stabbed myself in the finger when pulling it off, i then have to sit there for ages to stop it from bleeding before i can carry on, what a muppet! :dohh:


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Baby D, dont beat yourself up for feeling the way you do this something really important to you and unfortunately we have no control of the outcome so its only natural to feel emotional. There is only so much we can play with nature and I am sure you have done everything you can to give yourself the best possible change. This could be your time, have positive thoughts and be excited about what could be ahead for you. Big Hugs :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling a little emotional today, my AF is due to arrive any day so that explains it. I am seeing a friend tonight, she doesnt know about any of this so i am looking forward to being me again for a few hours (without the wine unfortunately), i can hopefully switch off for a bit.
> 
> Question: Do any of you have any good tips on how to take off the cap on these needles? I find them really tight and twice now i have stabbed myself in the finger when pulling it off, i then have to sit there for ages to stop it from bleeding before i can carry on, what a muppet! :dohh:

Hmmm - must be your needles as I don't have any problems with them! Watch your fingers - ouchy!!!

Have a lovely time with your friend - it will take your mind of the whole thing for a couple of hours at least. And before AF - I was an absolute mess
so just take it in your stride. xxx


----------



## lexus15

Big :hugs: to all you ladies..it's a tough time for us what with all the extra hormones we have inside us..one minute I think 'yes this is a positive step' & in the next I'm crying or angry and wonder why me. Distractions are good for me but only as a temporary measure, although saying that I was in the office all day yesterday I didn't have time to ponder..not much anyway!:dohh:

Regardless of our outcomes, we all are trying our hardest to have a baby that we truly deserve and I hope/pray/wish for a positive outcome for each of us[-o&lt;

:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Hooray..no injections today! 

Have to be at the hospital for 8am tomorrow for EC..I'm scared, nervous & excited all rolled into one & by the morning will feel sick!

Even though I'm not plentiful with eggs, I'm hoping that any collected tomorrow will mature and fertilise..please pray/send positive thoughts for me ladies, I need it. xx :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

Oh Lexus - thinking of you!! Praying and sending you all good thoughts for you and your eggies!!

I doubt you'll sleep much tonight but that's normal!!! So just rest tonight - some nice soft music and talk to them eggies - tell em it's time for them to do you proud. xxx:flower::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

I am on my phone! Just wanted to wish you all the luck for EC tomorrow.lots of positive egg thoughts coming your way x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies. Good luck Lexus xx


----------



## lexus15

I'm booked in ladies, nervous..xx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> I'm booked in ladies, nervous..xx

Thinking of you!! Go go them eggies!!!:happydance: Take care and let us know how you are . xxx


----------



## lexus15

Hey ladies, quick update on me, I'm feeling tired/crampy/bloated + bleeding a little bit after EC this morning..Went down at 11am, next thing I remember is the nurse waking me up at 11.45am with everything done!. 

They collected 2 eggs from me which I'm grateful for, I would have liked to have more eggs but you have to work with what you have especially due to my age (39) & what with high fsh & low amh.. I'm praying & have fx that both will mature & fertilise by tomorrow as the embryologist will be ringing in the morning to let us know..nerve wracking! :hugs:

Hope you are all doing well :hugs


----------



## Pinkie3

Well Done Lexus, I hope that call comes early in the morning with some amazing news for you. Get plenty of rest tonight and I hope you feel better. Are you off work tomorrow? 

On that note what time is everyone taking off work after EC and ET? I am thinking of taking two weeks off from the day of EC so i have days of rest after both. I've had no holiday this year and desperate for a break. 

So much for me not having any side effects, I have been very emotional today, had a good cry and now feeling better. And because i cant have wine i have brought myself some of these new Becks Blue non alcoholic beers, they are pretty good! :beer:

x


----------



## lexus15

Got my call from the hospital at 8.40am, from the two eggs they collected yesterday, one has fertilised..I have one embryo..yippee!:happydance: 

Embryologist said the other egg hadn't fertilised but this one had & was good, ET booked for Mon at 9am, 3 day transfer, keep your fx & me in your prayers that my one embryo continues to do well & Mon goes smoothly for us!:hugs:

No more injections & still have some Menopur & Suprecur left over, not sure what to do with them? Started my suppositories last night & um have never put anything up my bum before! :blush:

I'm still bloated and having mild type cramps on left side where they did EC yesterday..plus I'm full of wind to!:loo: I'm bored with taking it easy & resting as normally on a Sat I'm down the gym, suppose I can read or watch yet more TV :winkwink:

How are you doing Emmi? Pinkie? Baby? Everyday we are one step nearer to our dreams :hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

Good luck Lexus!


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Well Done Lexus, I hope that call comes early in the morning with some amazing news for you. Get plenty of rest tonight and I hope you feel better. Are you off work tomorrow?
> 
> On that note what time is everyone taking off work after EC and ET? I am thinking of taking two weeks off from the day of EC so i have days of rest after both. I've had no holiday this year and desperate for a break.
> 
> So much for me not having any side effects, I have been very emotional today, had a good cry and now feeling better. And because i cant have wine i have brought myself some of these new Becks Blue non alcoholic beers, they are pretty good! :beer:
> 
> x

I took off one day for the collection and a morning the day after and had my transfer on a Sunday so didn't have to take any time off work.


----------



## Pinkie3

Lexus was thinking of you all morning, yey congratulations, go go embryo =D&gt; I am keeping everything crossed for you and praying for a smooth transfer on Monday.

I would suggest taking all you meds with you to the hospital on Monday for them to dispose of? Make the most of a relaxing weekend and get yourself ready for the big ET :happydance: I am so pleased for you :hugs:

I am doing ok, desperately waiting for the AF to arrive so i know i can go for my 1st scan on Thurs but i cant feel anything so dont think it will be here too soon. So annoying!

Qwerty - How is TWW going and how are you feeling? 

x


----------



## lexus15

Qwerty, sorry didn't mean not to ask how you was doing when I typed this morning! :dohh: Fx for you when you poas tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Lexus was thinking of you all morning, yey congratulations, go go embryo =D&gt; I am keeping everything crossed for you and praying for a smooth transfer on Monday.
> 
> I would suggest taking all you meds with you to the hospital on Monday for them to dispose of? Make the most of a relaxing weekend and get yourself ready for the big ET :happydance: I am so pleased for you :hugs:
> 
> I am doing ok, desperately waiting for the AF to arrive so i know i can go for my 1st scan on Thurs but i cant feel anything so dont think it will be here too soon. So annoying!
> 
> Qwerty - How is TWW going and how are you feeling?
> 
> x

Pinkie, try not to worry my AF took a few days longer to come when I started Suprecur maybe that's what's happening with you? :shrug:


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> Qwerty, sorry didn't mean not to ask how you was doing when I typed this morning! :dohh: Fx for you when you poas tomorrow :hugs:

You're cute :) thanks for thinking of me. At first I was totally convinced I was pregnant with ll the cramping and sore boobs but now I still don't have any symptoms and the ones I had are side effects of the progesterone... I know it's early still and will try to stay positive. Really excited to test tomorrow.


----------



## qwerty310

qwerty310 said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Qwerty, sorry didn't mean not to ask how you was doing when I typed this morning! :dohh: Fx for you when you poas tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> You're cute :) thanks for thinking of me. At first I was totally convinced I was pregnant with ll the cramping and sore boobs but now I still don't have any symptoms and the ones I had are side effects of the progesterone... I know it's early still and will try to stay positive. Really excited to test tomorrow.Click to expand...

BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Qwerty, sorry didn't mean not to ask how you was doing when I typed this morning! :dohh: Fx for you when you poas tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> You're cute :) thanks for thinking of me. At first I was totally convinced I was pregnant with ll the cramping and sore boobs but now I still don't have any symptoms and the ones I had are side effects of the progesterone... I know it's early still and will try to stay positive. Really excited to test tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: Congratulations Qwerty! :happydance:


----------



## Emmi

Oh my - have been away for the weekend and now coming back to some fabulous news!!

Qwerty - I am so so so happy for you!!! That's the most wonderful news - totally doing the happy dance for you:happydance:

Lexus - am praying that your super embryo does you proud!!! Wising you all the best for tomorrow!!!

Pinkie - my AF was 5 days late from the burserelin - was totally climbing the walls but it will come.

Am getting ready for my first stimms scans tomorrow - feel a bit sick with nerves. Hubby can't come so gonna have to tough it out:wacko: Am feeling so bloated and uncomfortable - what to do:hissy::hissy:

Am lucky in that I work for myself - not sure I would be juggling this with work - all the stress and emotions! Hats of to you ladies:flower:

Hope that everyone is having a lovely Sunday. xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Qwerty - WOW, I have been feeling very emotional this weekend and your news has just lifted my mood right up, this is fantastic you go girl :happydance: 

Lexus - thinking of you and good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Emmi - i remember you climbing those walls lol its so frustrating isnt it, i need it to come before Thurs otherwise everything gets pushed back a week! I've told the OH he might have to get his groove on :sex:

Luckily my boss is being great and HR confirmed the company policy allows you time off for IVF so i am very lucky, i can have all appointments and 3 sick days for EC but i have saved most of my holiday for the year so fingers crossed i get to the ET stage we can go away for a bit. 

Enjoy your evening x


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh I forgot to say - Emmi good luck with the scan tomorrow, be brave.

Looking forward to hearing lots of good news tomorrow. x


----------



## Emmi

Thank you Pinkie! And remember that if AF hasn't come by day 40 - they can give you something to bring it on. x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Glad to hear things are going well on here..

AFM...Day 5 of Menopur, 2 days until first follicle scan and 5 days until the final scan...eek....I keep talking to my eggs and asking them to behave and grow!!! No real symptoms from the Menopur... xx


----------



## Emmi

Ha - me too! I talk to them, sing to them and rub my belly! Hubby's hasn't got the hang of it but I will let him off!! x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> Ha - me too! I talk to them, sing to them and rub my belly! Hubby's hasn't got the hang of it but I will let him off!! x

I asked my hubby to talk to them tonight...he said "ummm hi eggs".... and walked off lol xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Ha - me too! I talk to them, sing to them and rub my belly! Hubby's hasn't got the hang of it but I will let him off!! x
> 
> I asked my hubby to talk to them tonight...he said "ummm hi eggs".... and walked off lol xxClick to expand...

Hahaha this is amazing :haha:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck with your scan today Emmi....hope them follies are looking good xx

Lexus- Good luck with your egg transfer. Remember, it only takes one. xx


----------



## Emmi

How is everyone today - Lexus - how was the egg collection? Thinking of you. Pinkie - has AF finally appeared. Baby - how have you been doing.

Funny calling you all these names - just for the record - my name is Becky and Emmi is actually my pooch :flower:

I am just back from the clinic - I even took my doggie for the hours journey there and back as I was that nervous and needed the company!!

From what I recall - I have about 10 or so follies on my right sizes between 7 and 11 and about 6 or so follies on my left about the same size. My lining is 6.8....I haven't got a clue what any of this means but the nurse was pleased and said to introduce my menupur tomorrow along with gonal and burserelin.

All going well - EC beginning with next week.

Now I have been through some things in life but never have I been so anxious and so nerve wracked in my life.....This journey is something else - Lordy.

xxx


----------



## lexus15

Hope you are all well & had a great weekend..:coffee:

Had my ET today at 9am, had to force eat my breakfast as was nervous.:wacko: 

It was a good transfer according to the doctor & nurse, they transferred my one embie (6 cell) & gave me a scan picture of it..it looks like a round bright star in the middle of my womb! (doc explained that embryo is placed in a solution which we could see on screen). Embryologist said that my embie was in the middle of high & low quality & that we had a good chance..fx & [-o&lt;[-o&lt; 

I was lying down for 5 mins then the nurse said I could get dressed & do a wee! Was told to take things easy but to carry on as normal, so went Asda for a few things & used a trolley not a basket! 

Beta blood test on 23rd. When can I poas? :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Qwerty..great news on your bfp, hopefully I'll be joining you in 2 weeks time! :happydance:

Pinkie..have you started your stims yet? :hugs:

Baby..gd luck for your scan tomorrow :hugs:

Emmi/Becky...what a lovely number of follies you have & your lining is good to! Are you starting Menopur tonight? How much? :hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> Hope you are all well & had a great weekend..:coffee:
> 
> Had my ET today at 9am, had to force eat my breakfast as was nervous.:wacko:
> 
> It was a good transfer according to the doctor & nurse, they transferred my one embie (6 cell) & gave me a scan picture of it..it looks like a round bright star in the middle of my womb! (doc explained that embryo is placed in a solution which we could see on screen). Embryologist said that my embie was in the middle of high & low quality & that we had a good chance..fx & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I was lying down for 5 mins then the nurse said I could get dressed & do a wee! Was told to take things easy but to carry on as normal, so went Asda for a few things & used a trolley not a basket!
> 
> Beta blood test on 23rd. When can I poas? :hugs:

Lexus congrats!!!!!!! Take good care of yourself. Sounds like you did a three day embryo transfer? I transferred one 5d blast and POAS for first time 7 days after the transfer and ever the cheap strips showed up positive. So if you have a super sensitive test I am sure you could see it before then... But add two days for the difference... So next Wednesday would be the same as what I did. I am sure you could do it earlier but make sure it is at least nine days after your trigger shot so you don't get false pos.



Emmi it sounds good regarding your lining and follicles! I think they like to have lining above a nine but the HCG trigger shot helps a huge amount and you still have a week until EC? Good luck!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hi all. So I thought I was going to get on here over the last week, but I honestly was so lazy! I am back at work today and I will get caught up! 

Update on me:

Went to the doc and gave us our grades of our blasts. We had one AAA grade blast and because we do want one healthy baby I trusted my doc when he suggested we transfer the one amazing blast. So that is what we did. We ended up having 6 frozen blasts all grading from AB's to AC's and B's. I am a very lucky girl. 

Since the transfer on Tuesday, I've been in bed, serioulsy on bed rest. I know I went a little over board but I want to do it all right, and cautiously. It's my first cycle, I'm trying anything and everything. 

Since Tuesday, I've been super thirsty, waking up and drinking tons of water, I've been burping like crazy. Light cramps, but not like AF. Now I'm trying to not get my hopes up, so I am also thinking, this could be from the progesterone and estrogen patches. LOL 

Needless to say, I am a wreck in this 2WW. I woke up this morning wanting to test so bad, but I held back. I am 6dp5dt and will Beta test on Friday morning. AH! 

OK - now I am going to read the boards to catch up on all you wonderful ladies. I missed you!! Again, I am sorry for not being on more, but I was sort of a wreck LOL.


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Transfer went really well. Didn't hurt at all, went to acupuncture after and chilled out. Now going out to chill dinner at pub down the street with hubby. Kind of best day ever because we are so happy that right now I am pregnant... In a way...
> 
> We transferred one 4AA blastocyst at 5days old that was perfect. We will see who is still alive tomorrow but will probably freeze the rest. We had 5 fertilize and 5 growing the whole time looking pretty good. Not sure what quality is worth freezing or not... Will have to stalk some threads tomorrow morning... Some were still a stage behind and grade cc so hopefully that gets better.
> 
> Tee! Thinking of your and hope yours went well too!
> 
> Thanks again ladies for your support and good luck with injections. Y will make it!!

I am so sorry I missed this. We transfered a AAA grade blast and just transfered the one. So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Hello Everyone - soooooo - I am officially surpressed so I can finally start stimming!!!! I am so relieved! I seem to have a mini break down just before each stage so heaven knows what I will be like later on! I practically stopped my hubbys circulation by sqeezing his hand so tightly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So onto gonal f tonight!!
> 
> Baby dancing I am nervous too but I found a great youtube clip that is great - am sure that you will find something too that will remind you!!
> 
> So upwards, stimming and onwards!!!
> 
> xxx


YAY EMMI!!! :happydance: I am so so happy for you!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Qwerty, sorry didn't mean not to ask how you was doing when I typed this morning! :dohh: Fx for you when you poas tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> You're cute :) thanks for thinking of me. At first I was totally convinced I was pregnant with ll the cramping and sore boobs but now I still don't have any symptoms and the ones I had are side effects of the progesterone... I know it's early still and will try to stay positive. Really excited to test tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY I am so so so so happy for you!! WOO HOOO!!!!!


----------



## Emmi

Lexus - that all sounds fab. Take it easy and I will keep everything and anything crossed for you. Talk and sing to little embie - he/she is so wanted in this world:hugs:

Tee - good to hear from you - I was totally wondering if you were okay so glad to hear that all things are going well. You got some real winners amongst your embie so am cheering you on Honey!!!! Can only imagine how the 2ww is like - I will be truly a little bonkers during that time.

Thanks Lexus and Qwerty - I am getting more and more nervous/crazy with each stage.
Tomorrow - I start on the menupur along with the burserelin and gonal f. My trigger is pregnyl.

So hopefully - in a weeks time - my little embies will grow and so will my lining!! Praying so hard that all goes to plan. :hugs: xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> Hope you are all well & had a great weekend..:coffee:
> 
> Had my ET today at 9am, had to force eat my breakfast as was nervous.:wacko:
> 
> It was a good transfer according to the doctor & nurse, they transferred my one embie (6 cell) & gave me a scan picture of it..it looks like a round bright star in the middle of my womb! (doc explained that embryo is placed in a solution which we could see on screen). Embryologist said that my embie was in the middle of high & low quality & that we had a good chance..fx & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I was lying down for 5 mins then the nurse said I could get dressed & do a wee! Was told to take things easy but to carry on as normal, so went Asda for a few things & used a trolley not a basket!
> 
> Beta blood test on 23rd. When can I poas? :hugs:

Congrats on your SUPER EMBABY! That's what I keep calling my one embaby we transfered. I'm on my 2ww on day 6. I was told that you should wait at least 10 days after trigger so the HCG is out of your system. I've been googling A LOT while on bed rest. LOL 

I am so happy for you and looking forward to your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you are all well & had a great weekend..:coffee:
> 
> Had my ET today at 9am, had to force eat my breakfast as was nervous.:wacko:
> 
> It was a good transfer according to the doctor & nurse, they transferred my one embie (6 cell) & gave me a scan picture of it..it looks like a round bright star in the middle of my womb! (doc explained that embryo is placed in a solution which we could see on screen). Embryologist said that my embie was in the middle of high & low quality & that we had a good chance..fx & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I was lying down for 5 mins then the nurse said I could get dressed & do a wee! Was told to take things easy but to carry on as normal, so went Asda for a few things & used a trolley not a basket!
> 
> Beta blood test on 23rd. When can I poas? :hugs:
> 
> Lexus congrats!!!!!!! Take good care of yourself. Sounds like you did a three day embryo transfer? I transferred one 5d blast and POAS for first time 7 days after the transfer and ever the cheap strips showed up positive. So if you have a super sensitive test I am sure you could see it before then... But add two days for the difference... So next Wednesday would be the same as what I did. I am sure you could do it earlier but make sure it is at least nine days after your trigger shot so you don't get false pos.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi it sounds good regarding your lining and follicles! I think they like to have lining above a nine but the HCG trigger shot helps a huge amount and you still have a week until EC? Good luck!Click to expand...


Thanks Qwerty, I'm sure I'm going to have lots of tww questions for you until then! :winkwink: It was a 3 day transfer because I only had one embie they couldn't wait to see if it made it to 5 day blast..it's home in my womb now & can grow! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Wow there is some great updates on here... well done ladies.

Lexus - 'it's home in my womb' i love that! all sounds great keeping everything crossed for you. Come on BFP! [-o&lt;

Tee - Welcome back we missed you. Dont be sorry for not being on here, this is all one hell of mind blower and sometimes we just need to switch off from it all and do what we feel is best for ourselves. Great news on the transfer, come on BFP! [-o&lt;

Emmi - Very cute that you took your pooch for some support, he would probably be more useful than my OH lol. EC next week how exciting, everytime i think of that it makes my stomach drop. Sounds like its all moving in the right direction, good luck with the menopur.

Baby D/Qwerty - hope you are both getting on ok x

No sign of AF it just typical i have two more days and if it doesnt show then i have to re-arrange my scan til next week. I just want to move on to the next stage now.


----------



## Emmi

I am so emotional and ratty at the moment that it's just aswell hubby didn't come - my little Emmi is just the very cutest thing and was great company.

Yep - egg collection is proper stomach churning......One day at a time though that's really difficult.....

Pray that AF comes soon for you. Hope that you are okay - I felt terrible with the wait for it to come!!! Not sure what you can do to encourage it!!! So ironic - we never want AF to come when trying to conceive but the moment we want it to hurry up....:wacko: xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Wow there is some great updates on here... well done ladies.
> 
> Lexus - 'it's home in my womb' i love that! all sounds great keeping everything crossed for you. Come on BFP! [-o&lt;
> 
> Tee - Welcome back we missed you. Dont be sorry for not being on here, this is all one hell of mind blower and sometimes we just need to switch off from it all and do what we feel is best for ourselves. Great news on the transfer, come on BFP! [-o&lt;
> 
> Emmi - Very cute that you took your pooch for some support, he would probably be more useful than my OH lol. EC next week how exciting, everytime i think of that it makes my stomach drop. Sounds like its all moving in the right direction, good luck with the menopur.
> 
> Baby D/Qwerty - hope you are both getting on ok x
> 
> No sign of AF it just typical i have two more days and if it doesnt show then i have to re-arrange my scan til next week. I just want to move on to the next stage now.

I hope AF comes soon for you!!! :growlmad: darn AF!


----------



## BabyDancing13

I feel sick for todays scan...I am petrified that the Menopur isn't working.... roll on 10am!! 

Emmi- great scan results, looks like you have got some good follies in there!! Will you transfer one or two?? 

Lexus- Hope your embie is getting comfy in there for the next 9 months!! 

Tee- Hope you're doing well? Really hoping you get that BFP!! 

Pinkie- has AF shown her face yet? Hope so!! 

Qwerty- Hope you're well :) xx


----------



## Emmi

I think it's natural to think that the menupur isn't working - I was convinced that my stimms weren't doing anything and was totally surprised!!

Not sure how many they will put back - depends what happens at the later stages.....I have started a cheer leading squad for my embies in and out of my womb.

Let us know how you get on. xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Baby dancing how did the scan go?


----------



## BabyDancing13

I have 15 follicles to right ovary and 8 to left. They're only between 5-8mm, like to see 11mm at this stage, so increasing Menopur to 4 vials (300 iu) and 2 solutions to give them a boost. Fingers crossed for Friday- i'm just glad they're doing something! My lining was 5.5mm too.

Thanks for all the well wishes today, you ladies are amazing xxx


----------



## Emmi

Oh what fabulous numbers!! Keep talking to them and tell em to have a nice little growth spurt!!:happydance:

Hope that you feel a bit better now that you know that' something is most definitely happening!

Total roller coaster ride huh!!! x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Emmi, really is a roller coaster. Just had a call to say we're going up to 5 vials of menopur- hec!! Hope I don't get OHSS!! :) Are you ok? x


----------



## Emmi

Crikey - that's a lot but they will monitor you and make sure that you are okay.:hugs:

I am okay - excited and nervous about starting the next injection tonight - will be on 3 tonight!! It's been really good watching the drugs diminish from the big scary box that arrived a few weeks ago:happydance:

I am okay in general but so tired.....I am just not sleeping at all through all of this and if I do sleep - I have bonkers dreams so wake up all the time. Am knackered!!!:help:

But - I keep thinking of the end goal and thats what keeps me and all of us going:thumbup: xxx


----------



## lexus15

Baby..wow a great number of follies that will grow for you by Fri, especially as your be on 5 vials of Menopur! I was on 6 vials from the start and ended up with 6 follies before EC although they were different sizes due to my age & being a poor responder, yours sound promising & will grow.x :hugs:

Emmi..I know how you feel, with every step of the IVF process it brings something else for us to think/worry about, no wonder we can't sleep!:wacko: 

Pinkie & Teen..how are you today? :hugs:

Qwerty..when did you first notice your symptoms? when is your beta? :baby:

This will make you laugh ladies!..:haha:

I've had to have a lazy day today after a hectic yesterday! Yesterday I had to sit an exam after ET, I had tried to cancel but then OH & I decided that so long as I rested for a few hours before I should be ok to sit it. Had thought it would take over an hour, instead it took nearly 3hrs!..didn't get back home until 10pm, was exhausted!:wacko:

You think that would be it but after weeing & half asleep, I thought I do my Cyclogest pessaries..I double dosed, was meant to take one in the morning & the other at night! :dohh: My OH was beside himself so rang the emergency fertility number! Nurse sounded half asleep but said I'd be ok as the embryo. So ladies make sure your awake when doing your drugs!:dohh:

I have some backache & my left ovary is sore, they explained yesterday that the smaller follicles can release their fluid causing discomfort..can you ladies explain it any better to me?:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Ladies! I think I am going mad! 

I have a mssive headache which hasn't gone away from last night. I had a restless sleep because of INSANE dreams (not bad because it entailed me and Stefan from the Vapire Diaries, HELLO). 

This morning I come in to work and I snapped at a coworker because she said my headache was because I got a baby growing. I got soooooo PO'd that I walked away. I love the support and the positvity, but I can't take it anymore. They don't know if I'm pregnant, and I don't know! I think every symptom mean I am but then I say, could be the meds, could be AF. I don't want to get my hopes up, yet I'm holding everything under a microscope. 

I feel so angry today! I'm never like this either. This TWW is no freakin joke! GRRR. I'm so thankful to have this group, you all get it and I'm so glad I have somewhere to go off with out someone asking why I'm pissed at them! LOL 

OK - going to catch up with the posts! Love you all!!! 

:dust:


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> I have 15 follicles to right ovary and 8 to left. They're only between 5-8mm, like to see 11mm at this stage, so increasing Menopur to 4 vials (300 iu) and 2 solutions to give them a boost. Fingers crossed for Friday- i'm just glad they're doing something! My lining was 5.5mm too.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes today, you ladies are amazing xxx

WOWZA, follie queen! HAHAH be sure you drink a lot of sports drinks or anything with electrolytes! Good luck!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Baby..wow a great number of follies that will grow for you by Fri, especially as your be on 5 vials of Menopur! I was on 6 vials from the start and ended up with 6 follies before EC although they were different sizes due to my age & being a poor responder, yours sound promising & will grow.x :hugs:
> 
> Emmi..I know how you feel, with every step of the IVF process it brings something else for us to think/worry about, no wonder we can't sleep!:wacko:
> 
> Pinkie & Teen..how are you today? :hugs:
> 
> Qwerty..when did you first notice your symptoms? when is your beta? :baby:
> 
> This will make you laugh ladies!..:haha:
> 
> I've had to have a lazy day today after a hectic yesterday! Yesterday I had to sit an exam after ET, I had tried to cancel but then OH & I decided that so long as I rested for a few hours before I should be ok to sit it. Had thought it would take over an hour, instead it took nearly 3hrs!..didn't get back home until 10pm, was exhausted!:wacko:
> 
> You think that would be it but after weeing & half asleep, I thought I do my Cyclogest pessaries..I double dosed, was meant to take one in the morning & the other at night! :dohh: My OH was beside himself so rang the emergency fertility number! Nurse sounded half asleep but said I'd be ok as the embryo. So ladies make sure your awake when doing your drugs!:dohh:
> 
> I have some backache & my left ovary is sore, they explained yesterday that the smaller follicles can release their fluid causing discomfort..can you ladies explain it any better to me?:hugs:

Crikey and ouchy!!!!Yep - be awake during the whole drug thing!! And how sweet was your OH worrying about you:kiss:

Not sure about that follicle fluid:wacko:

Can't believe that you had an exam and did it!!! Good for you!!! My brain just doesn't work at the moment - IVF fog!!! xxx


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Ladies! I think I am going mad!
> 
> I have a mssive headache which hasn't gone away from last night. I had a restless sleep because of INSANE dreams (not bad because it entailed me and Stefan from the Vapire Diaries, HELLO).
> 
> This morning I come in to work and I snapped at a coworker because she said my headache was because I got a baby growing. I got soooooo PO'd that I walked away. I love the support and the positvity, but I can't take it anymore. They don't know if I'm pregnant, and I don't know! I think every symptom mean I am but then I say, could be the meds, could be AF. I don't want to get my hopes up, yet I'm holding everything under a microscope.
> 
> I feel so angry today! I'm never like this either. This TWW is no freakin joke! GRRR. I'm so thankful to have this group, you all get it and I'm so glad I have somewhere to go off with out someone asking why I'm pissed at them! LOL
> 
> OK - going to catch up with the posts! Love you all!!!
> 
> :dust:

Awwww Honey!! Can you take any time of work at all?? I think if I had to be around people on that 2ww wait - I may just commit murder!! And to think all you have been through and now waiting to see the outcome - of course you are angry, frustrated and PO'd......Only natural! Have a mantra that you say that you just repeat when you feel that you are going lose the plot - just say it over and over so you don't just speak out etc. It does work xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Ladies! I think I am going mad!
> 
> I have a mssive headache which hasn't gone away from last night. I had a restless sleep because of INSANE dreams (not bad because it entailed me and Stefan from the Vapire Diaries, HELLO).
> 
> This morning I come in to work and I snapped at a coworker because she said my headache was because I got a baby growing. I got soooooo PO'd that I walked away. I love the support and the positvity, but I can't take it anymore. They don't know if I'm pregnant, and I don't know! I think every symptom mean I am but then I say, could be the meds, could be AF. I don't want to get my hopes up, yet I'm holding everything under a microscope.
> 
> I feel so angry today! I'm never like this either. This TWW is no freakin joke! GRRR. I'm so thankful to have this group, you all get it and I'm so glad I have somewhere to go off with out someone asking why I'm pissed at them! LOL
> 
> OK - going to catch up with the posts! Love you all!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Awwww Honey!! Can you take any time of work at all?? I think if I had to be around people on that 2ww wait - I may just commit murder!! And to think all you have been through and now waiting to see the outcome - of course you are angry, frustrated and PO'd......Only natural! Have a mantra that you say that you just repeat when you feel that you are going lose the plot - just say it over and over so you don't just speak out etc. It does work xxxxClick to expand...

I told my hubby - I want to be a stay at home mom to my embaby. LOL I took off a week and two days for the EC and ET. So now I just need to deal with it. 

I was feeling so good up until last night LOL EMOTIONS!!!!!!!! I feel like singing Mariah Carey's song, YOU got me feeling emotionssssssssssss!! HAHAH I just got to make the best of it. 3 more days!!!


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Ladies! I think I am going mad!
> 
> I have a mssive headache which hasn't gone away from last night. I had a restless sleep because of INSANE dreams (not bad because it entailed me and Stefan from the Vapire Diaries, HELLO).
> 
> This morning I come in to work and I snapped at a coworker because she said my headache was because I got a baby growing. I got soooooo PO'd that I walked away. I love the support and the positvity, but I can't take it anymore. They don't know if I'm pregnant, and I don't know! I think every symptom mean I am but then I say, could be the meds, could be AF. I don't want to get my hopes up, yet I'm holding everything under a microscope.
> 
> I feel so angry today! I'm never like this either. This TWW is no freakin joke! GRRR. I'm so thankful to have this group, you all get it and I'm so glad I have somewhere to go off with out someone asking why I'm pissed at them! LOL
> 
> OK - going to catch up with the posts! Love you all!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Awwww Honey!! Can you take any time of work at all?? I think if I had to be around people on that 2ww wait - I may just commit murder!! And to think all you have been through and now waiting to see the outcome - of course you are angry, frustrated and PO'd......Only natural! Have a mantra that you say that you just repeat when you feel that you are going lose the plot - just say it over and over so you don't just speak out etc. It does work xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I told my hubby - I want to be a stay at home mom to my embaby. LOL I took off a week and two days for the EC and ET. So now I just need to deal with it.
> 
> I was feeling so good up until last night LOL EMOTIONS!!!!!!!! I feel like singing Mariah Carey's song, YOU got me feeling emotionssssssssssss!! HAHAH I just got to make the best of it. 3 more days!!!Click to expand...

Awww - 3 more days Honey!!!! I work for myself so thank the Lord I can do what I need to stop me going bonkers! I have been nearly yelling at everyone at the moment - I can't cope with people asking me too many questions - it's making me mad! I actually told my family that I am fine and I will call them as I just can't cope with the stress of asking a zillion things:shrug: They are like - we just want to know that you are okay but I am like - GO AWAY!!!!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Ladies! I think I am going mad!
> 
> I have a mssive headache which hasn't gone away from last night. I had a restless sleep because of INSANE dreams (not bad because it entailed me and Stefan from the Vapire Diaries, HELLO).
> 
> This morning I come in to work and I snapped at a coworker because she said my headache was because I got a baby growing. I got soooooo PO'd that I walked away. I love the support and the positvity, but I can't take it anymore. They don't know if I'm pregnant, and I don't know! I think every symptom mean I am but then I say, could be the meds, could be AF. I don't want to get my hopes up, yet I'm holding everything under a microscope.
> 
> I feel so angry today! I'm never like this either. This TWW is no freakin joke! GRRR. I'm so thankful to have this group, you all get it and I'm so glad I have somewhere to go off with out someone asking why I'm pissed at them! LOL
> 
> OK - going to catch up with the posts! Love you all!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Awwww Honey!! Can you take any time of work at all?? I think if I had to be around people on that 2ww wait - I may just commit murder!! And to think all you have been through and now waiting to see the outcome - of course you are angry, frustrated and PO'd......Only natural! Have a mantra that you say that you just repeat when you feel that you are going lose the plot - just say it over and over so you don't just speak out etc. It does work xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I told my hubby - I want to be a stay at home mom to my embaby. LOL I took off a week and two days for the EC and ET. So now I just need to deal with it.
> 
> I was feeling so good up until last night LOL EMOTIONS!!!!!!!! I feel like singing Mariah Carey's song, YOU got me feeling emotionssssssssssss!! HAHAH I just got to make the best of it. 3 more days!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww - 3 more days Honey!!!! I work for myself so thank the Lord I can do what I need to stop me going bonkers! I have been nearly yelling at everyone at the moment - I can't cope with people asking me too many questions - it's making me mad! I actually told my family that I am fine and I will call them as I just can't cope with the stress of asking a zillion things:shrug: They are like - we just want to know that you are okay but I am like - GO AWAY!!!!! :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...


It is a bit like that, it's like we're being wrapped in cotton wool! It's nice that everyone cares but sometimes it's too much :dohh:


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Ladies! I think I am going mad!
> 
> I have a mssive headache which hasn't gone away from last night. I had a restless sleep because of INSANE dreams (not bad because it entailed me and Stefan from the Vapire Diaries, HELLO).
> 
> This morning I come in to work and I snapped at a coworker because she said my headache was because I got a baby growing. I got soooooo PO'd that I walked away. I love the support and the positvity, but I can't take it anymore. They don't know if I'm pregnant, and I don't know! I think every symptom mean I am but then I say, could be the meds, could be AF. I don't want to get my hopes up, yet I'm holding everything under a microscope.
> 
> I feel so angry today! I'm never like this either. This TWW is no freakin joke! GRRR. I'm so thankful to have this group, you all get it and I'm so glad I have somewhere to go off with out someone asking why I'm pissed at them! LOL
> 
> OK - going to catch up with the posts! Love you all!!!
> 
> :dust:

Hormones!!:wacko: I've got this to come!..Deep breathe or count to 5 before answering your colleagues hon! :winkwink:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh man, am I glad I am not the only one. I thought I was being so so mean. HAHAH But it's like enough is enough. 

But I do need to stop and think, the only part they really know about is the pregnancy. They don't know the process of IVF. I have to be a little sympathetic to that part of it. 

I can't wait until my BETA on Friday! WHEW!!


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Ladies! I think I am going mad!
> 
> I was feeling so good up until last night LOL EMOTIONS!!!!!!!! I feel like singing Mariah Carey's song, YOU got me feeling emotionssssssssssss!! HAHAH I just got to make the best of it. 3 more days!!!
> 
> Lol that song used to be my fav! Tee hang in there girl! You are so close!
> 
> Wow things are moving here! Great follies report BD, you have lots of time still until Friday.
> 
> To answer some questions...I started feeling sore boobs maybe two days after the 5dtransfer but again I really do think this is from the progesterone. I guess the only real symptom is kind of pulling and bloating sore feeling that felt different from AF cramps and that was after I tested on Sunday. We went for a hike and I think I overdid it because the soreness was way worse that night. I don't have any other symptoms.
> 
> The fluid is a local inflammatory response that actually happens on a smaller scale when we ovulate normally. That fluid is in a place that it isn't really supposed to be and can be really painful ( I had a ruptured ovarian cyst a few years ago and needed to go to ER) but it should go away after a few days. I used a heating pad tns after EC and it helped a lot and I also used it for about ten minutes a night after transfer for a few days and it helped with the cramping.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## qwerty310

Oh and beta is tomorrow! In other news I got my 3 month notice from work today. So if this cycle doesn't work we will try to squeeze another in but then won't be able to afford any more IVF :(. I knew that my position was ending in July... The December thing was just a fun surprise due to lack of funding. Oy. Husband lost his too (we're both scientists and funding is tight right now) so I am tring to be relaxed as I can while we find someone new in the next few months.

I hear you about the family support. It's nice to have someone to talk with since I def haven't told friends or work colleagues, but I kinda just want them to send me flowers and be quiet.


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Oh and beta is tomorrow! In other news I got my 3 month notice from work today. So if this cycle doesn't work we will try to squeeze another in but then won't be able to afford any more IVF :(. I knew that my position was ending in July... The December thing was just a fun surprise due to lack of funding. Oy. Husband lost his too (we're both scientists and funding is tight right now) so I am tring to be relaxed as I can while we find someone new in the next few months.
> 
> I hear you about the family support. It's nice to have someone to talk with since I def haven't told friends or work colleagues, but I kinda just want them to send me flowers and be quiet.

:dust: for that Beta tomorrow. I am so sorry to hear about your job, especially while going through this journey, that's a lot to take in. I have faith, and I am praying for you!!! BFP! BFP! BFP! I'm chanting, and hoping for HIGH numbers!


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Oh and beta is tomorrow! In other news I got my 3 month notice from work today. So if this cycle doesn't work we will try to squeeze another in but then won't be able to afford any more IVF :(. I knew that my position was ending in July... The December thing was just a fun surprise due to lack of funding. Oy. Husband lost his too (we're both scientists and funding is tight right now) so I am tring to be relaxed as I can while we find someone new in the next few months.
> 
> I hear you about the family support. It's nice to have someone to talk with since I def haven't told friends or work colleagues, but I kinda just want them to send me flowers and be quiet.

Sorry to hear about your job and also your hubby's job - never good to add extra stress to it all.....My husband is a Fine Art lecturer and we don't know about his hours at the moment - I can't cope with the extra stress so am a bit snappy - well actually on the point of murdering him:dohh: 

Agree - love my family sooooo much but my parents are driving me batty - just send me flowers indeed!! They ask such basic questions - have you had your breakfast etc.....I know they are worried about my welfare but jeez - shhh already!!!:shrug: x


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh man, am I glad I am not the only one. I thought I was being so so mean. HAHAH But it's like enough is enough.
> 
> But I do need to stop and think, the only part they really know about is the pregnancy. They don't know the process of IVF. I have to be a little sympathetic to that part of it.
> 
> I can't wait until my BETA on Friday! WHEW!!

Nope - you are not the only one at all.....And I am not sleeping at all with all the anxiety so in general - I just want people to be quite:winkwink: But that is just not happening!! Not long for you to go now - so just hang on in there:flower: xxx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Ladies! I think I am going mad!
> 
> I have a mssive headache which hasn't gone away from last night. I had a restless sleep because of INSANE dreams (not bad because it entailed me and Stefan from the Vapire Diaries, HELLO).
> 
> This morning I come in to work and I snapped at a coworker because she said my headache was because I got a baby growing. I got soooooo PO'd that I walked away. I love the support and the positvity, but I can't take it anymore. They don't know if I'm pregnant, and I don't know! I think every symptom mean I am but then I say, could be the meds, could be AF. I don't want to get my hopes up, yet I'm holding everything under a microscope.
> 
> I feel so angry today! I'm never like this either. This TWW is no freakin joke! GRRR. I'm so thankful to have this group, you all get it and I'm so glad I have somewhere to go off with out someone asking why I'm pissed at them! LOL
> 
> OK - going to catch up with the posts! Love you all!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Awwww Honey!! Can you take any time of work at all?? I think if I had to be around people on that 2ww wait - I may just commit murder!! And to think all you have been through and now waiting to see the outcome - of course you are angry, frustrated and PO'd......Only natural! Have a mantra that you say that you just repeat when you feel that you are going lose the plot - just say it over and over so you don't just speak out etc. It does work xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I told my hubby - I want to be a stay at home mom to my embaby. LOL I took off a week and two days for the EC and ET. So now I just need to deal with it.
> 
> I was feeling so good up until last night LOL EMOTIONS!!!!!!!! I feel like singing Mariah Carey's song, YOU got me feeling emotionssssssssssss!! HAHAH I just got to make the best of it. 3 more days!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww - 3 more days Honey!!!! I work for myself so thank the Lord I can do what I need to stop me going bonkers! I have been nearly yelling at everyone at the moment - I can't cope with people asking me too many questions - it's making me mad! I actually told my family that I am fine and I will call them as I just can't cope with the stress of asking a zillion things:shrug: They are like - we just want to know that you are okay but I am like - GO AWAY!!!!! :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a bit like that, it's like we're being wrapped in cotton wool! It's nice that everyone cares but sometimes it's too much :dohh:Click to expand...

Yep - it's too much!!! I might need to go and live in a cave:wacko: xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies - lots happening on here again sorry if i missed anything. 

I've had some bad news so i am going to start with that. My mum has been fighting cancer for the last 2 years, she got the all clear back at the beginning of the year but we found out on Monday its back and there is no more they can do for her and she has been given 9 months left. My mum is my best friend and I am devastated, i dont think i have ever felt this sad :cry: :cry: My family know about the IVF and my sister told me the first thing my mum said when she found out was for her not to tell me because she doesnt want me having anymore emotional stress - always thinking about me bless her, but i am glad i know. This has now given me a new fighting spirit to do whatever i can to make this cycle work and i would love it if she could hold out to meet her grandchild. Its been so hard because she is in hospital and all i have wanted to do is go see her but i have to wait for my AF to arrive for my scan tomorrow. I am heading down tomorrow to spend some time with her so i may not be on here for a few days.

I am sorry for sharing my bad news because things have been so positive on here but i am remaining positive and will end on a happier note, my AF is finally showing her face this morning so i can still have my first scan tomorrow and fingers crossed i can start the menopur and get onto the next stage, I am nervous and excited. 

Ladies, great news on all the scans, follies etc it sounds like we are all heading in the right directions, this thread is going to be full of BFP, we can do this!!!!

xx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies - lots happening on here again sorry if i missed anything.
> 
> I've had some bad news so i am going to start with that. My mum has been fighting cancer for the last 2 years, she got the all clear back at the beginning of the year but we found out on Monday its back and there is no more they can do for her and she has been given 9 months left. My mum is my best friend and I am devastated, i dont think i have ever felt this sad :cry: :cry: My family know about the IVF and my sister told me the first thing my mum said when she found out was for her not to tell me because she doesnt want me having anymore emotional stress - always thinking about me bless her, but i am glad i know. This has now given me a new fighting spirit to do whatever i can to make this cycle work and i would love it if she could hold out to meet her grandchild. Its been so hard because she is in hospital and all i have wanted to do is go see her but i have to wait for my AF to arrive for my scan tomorrow. I am heading down tomorrow to spend some time with her so i may not be on here for a few days.
> 
> I am sorry for sharing my bad news because things have been so positive on here but i am remaining positive and will end on a happier note, my AF is finally showing her face this morning so i can still have my first scan tomorrow and fingers crossed i can start the menopur and get onto the next stage, I am nervous and excited.
> 
> Ladies, great news on all the scans, follies etc it sounds like we are all heading in the right directions, this thread is going to be full of BFP, we can do this!!!!
> 
> xx

Oh Pinkie - I am so so sorry to hear that. Am a bit teary....:cry: my mum nearly died a few years ago - heart attacks and organ failure but she pulled through as my brother was expecting his first child - her first grandchild. So she beat all the odds - and then just as we started private IVF - she was diagnosed with breast cancer.......I was a total mess........But the cancer drugs are working and she is just waiting to meet our new baby.....That keeps her and me going...

So yes - through the heartbreak and tears - I hope that she will be able to hold your little baba.:hugs:


I am thinking about you and words just fail me - life is so unfair sometimes.....

Glad AF has come - sending lots of hugs to you. xxxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for your kind words Emmi, I am feeling like life is very unfair sometimes and it certainly likes to challenge us. I hope that some positive news from me will help my mum keep fighting. 

I am so sorry to hear about your mum too, it is a very cruel disease i hope she is staying strong and fighting. Its really not what we need right now is it but when is there a right time. Big hugs to you and your family. :hugs:

I hope the stims are going well, do you have your 2nd scan this week to get your EC date?


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies - lots happening on here again sorry if i missed anything.
> 
> I've had some bad news so i am going to start with that. My mum has been fighting cancer for the last 2 years, she got the all clear back at the beginning of the year but we found out on Monday its back and there is no more they can do for her and she has been given 9 months left. My mum is my best friend and I am devastated, i dont think i have ever felt this sad :cry: :cry: My family know about the IVF and my sister told me the first thing my mum said when she found out was for her not to tell me because she doesnt want me having anymore emotional stress - always thinking about me bless her, but i am glad i know. This has now given me a new fighting spirit to do whatever i can to make this cycle work and i would love it if she could hold out to meet her grandchild. Its been so hard because she is in hospital and all i have wanted to do is go see her but i have to wait for my AF to arrive for my scan tomorrow. I am heading down tomorrow to spend some time with her so i may not be on here for a few days.
> 
> I am sorry for sharing my bad news because things have been so positive on here but i am remaining positive and will end on a happier note, my AF is finally showing her face this morning so i can still have my first scan tomorrow and fingers crossed i can start the menopur and get onto the next stage, I am nervous and excited.
> 
> Ladies, great news on all the scans, follies etc it sounds like we are all heading in the right directions, this thread is going to be full of BFP, we can do this!!!!
> 
> xx


Pinkie, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news..:cry: during my stims my dad had a heart attack & was hospitalised, I was in pieces so I can only imagine how you feel..don't feel bad about sharing your news..we are here to support each other through good & bad. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - lots happening on here again sorry if i missed anything.
> 
> I've had some bad news so i am going to start with that. My mum has been fighting cancer for the last 2 years, she got the all clear back at the beginning of the year but we found out on Monday its back and there is no more they can do for her and she has been given 9 months left. My mum is my best friend and I am devastated, i dont think i have ever felt this sad :cry: :cry: My family know about the IVF and my sister told me the first thing my mum said when she found out was for her not to tell me because she doesnt want me having anymore emotional stress - always thinking about me bless her, but i am glad i know. This has now given me a new fighting spirit to do whatever i can to make this cycle work and i would love it if she could hold out to meet her grandchild. Its been so hard because she is in hospital and all i have wanted to do is go see her but i have to wait for my AF to arrive for my scan tomorrow. I am heading down tomorrow to spend some time with her so i may not be on here for a few days.
> 
> I am sorry for sharing my bad news because things have been so positive on here but i am remaining positive and will end on a happier note, my AF is finally showing her face this morning so i can still have my first scan tomorrow and fingers crossed i can start the menopur and get onto the next stage, I am nervous and excited.
> 
> Ladies, great news on all the scans, follies etc it sounds like we are all heading in the right directions, this thread is going to be full of BFP, we can do this!!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh Pinkie - I am so so sorry to hear that. Am a bit teary....:cry: my mum nearly died a few years ago - heart attacks and organ failure but she pulled through as my brother was expecting his first child - her first grandchild. So she beat all the odds - and then just as we started private IVF - she was diagnosed with breast cancer.......I was a total mess........But the cancer drugs are working and she is just waiting to meet our new baby.....That keeps her and me going...
> 
> So yes - through the heartbreak and tears - I hope that she will be able to hold your little baba.:hugs:
> 
> 
> I am thinking about you and words just fail me - life is so unfair sometimes.....
> 
> Glad AF has come - sending lots of hugs to you. xxxxxClick to expand...


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies - lots happening on here again sorry if i missed anything.
> 
> I've had some bad news so i am going to start with that. My mum has been fighting cancer for the last 2 years, she got the all clear back at the beginning of the year but we found out on Monday its back and there is no more they can do for her and she has been given 9 months left. My mum is my best friend and I am devastated, i dont think i have ever felt this sad :cry: :cry: My family know about the IVF and my sister told me the first thing my mum said when she found out was for her not to tell me because she doesnt want me having anymore emotional stress - always thinking about me bless her, but i am glad i know. This has now given me a new fighting spirit to do whatever i can to make this cycle work and i would love it if she could hold out to meet her grandchild. Its been so hard because she is in hospital and all i have wanted to do is go see her but i have to wait for my AF to arrive for my scan tomorrow. I am heading down tomorrow to spend some time with her so i may not be on here for a few days.
> 
> I am sorry for sharing my bad news because things have been so positive on here but i am remaining positive and will end on a happier note, my AF is finally showing her face this morning so i can still have my first scan tomorrow and fingers crossed i can start the menopur and get onto the next stage, I am nervous and excited.
> 
> Ladies, great news on all the scans, follies etc it sounds like we are all heading in the right directions, this thread is going to be full of BFP, we can do this!!!!
> 
> xx

so sorry Pinkie :( and yes, it is better that you know. my mom would have done the same thing and i would have been so sad if i couldn't have gone through it with her.


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks for your kind words Emmi, I am feeling like life is very unfair sometimes and it certainly likes to challenge us. I hope that some positive news from me will help my mum keep fighting.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your mum too, it is a very cruel disease i hope she is staying strong and fighting. Its really not what we need right now is it but when is there a right time. Big hugs to you and your family. :hugs:
> 
> I hope the stims are going well, do you have your 2nd scan this week to get your EC date?

Positive news will keep her fighting - a little baba in the family will just keep her fighting it! They were about to switch of my mum's life support machine but she said to us later when in recovery - she was going through a tunnel to the light but a baby boy kept calling her back. Now we didn't know at the time that my brother was going to have a baby boy - but this little baba kept saying to my mum - come back, it's not time yet:flower: My brother ((or rather his wife)went on to have a baby boy - Caspar who is now 4 and just started school:hugs:

And life is cruel - it's horrible what can happen especially as our parents get older.....My mum is now having tests to make sure she hasn't got Parkinsons disease.....That little bit of news recently nearly sent me to a funny farm - how much was I supposed to handle at once. But my mum is quite a character - I am of Indian origin so she's a very small Indian lady, very eccentric and hilarious. She keeps telling me that the doctors don't know what they are talking about and are stupid:wacko: Keeps me going knowing that she is rooting for me to have this baby!

I had my second scan today - 16 follicles altogether - need to get them all to be around 17 mm for EC possibly Monday or Tuesday!!!!Another scan on Friday.:tease: Lordy.

Big hugs Pinkie xxx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - lots happening on here again sorry if i missed anything.
> 
> I've had some bad news so i am going to start with that. My mum has been fighting cancer for the last 2 years, she got the all clear back at the beginning of the year but we found out on Monday its back and there is no more they can do for her and she has been given 9 months left. My mum is my best friend and I am devastated, i dont think i have ever felt this sad :cry: :cry: My family know about the IVF and my sister told me the first thing my mum said when she found out was for her not to tell me because she doesnt want me having anymore emotional stress - always thinking about me bless her, but i am glad i know. This has now given me a new fighting spirit to do whatever i can to make this cycle work and i would love it if she could hold out to meet her grandchild. Its been so hard because she is in hospital and all i have wanted to do is go see her but i have to wait for my AF to arrive for my scan tomorrow. I am heading down tomorrow to spend some time with her so i may not be on here for a few days.
> 
> I am sorry for sharing my bad news because things have been so positive on here but i am remaining positive and will end on a happier note, my AF is finally showing her face this morning so i can still have my first scan tomorrow and fingers crossed i can start the menopur and get onto the next stage, I am nervous and excited.
> 
> Ladies, great news on all the scans, follies etc it sounds like we are all heading in the right directions, this thread is going to be full of BFP, we can do this!!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Pinkie, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news..:cry: during my stims my dad had a heart attack & was hospitalised, I was in pieces so I can only imagine how you feel..don't feel bad about sharing your news..we are here to support each other through good & bad. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

How is your Pops doing now Lexus??? x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies - lots happening on here again sorry if i missed anything.
> 
> I've had some bad news so i am going to start with that. My mum has been fighting cancer for the last 2 years, she got the all clear back at the beginning of the year but we found out on Monday its back and there is no more they can do for her and she has been given 9 months left. My mum is my best friend and I am devastated, i dont think i have ever felt this sad :cry: :cry: My family know about the IVF and my sister told me the first thing my mum said when she found out was for her not to tell me because she doesnt want me having anymore emotional stress - always thinking about me bless her, but i am glad i know. This has now given me a new fighting spirit to do whatever i can to make this cycle work and i would love it if she could hold out to meet her grandchild. Its been so hard because she is in hospital and all i have wanted to do is go see her but i have to wait for my AF to arrive for my scan tomorrow. I am heading down tomorrow to spend some time with her so i may not be on here for a few days.
> 
> I am sorry for sharing my bad news because things have been so positive on here but i am remaining positive and will end on a happier note, my AF is finally showing her face this morning so i can still have my first scan tomorrow and fingers crossed i can start the menopur and get onto the next stage, I am nervous and excited.
> 
> Ladies, great news on all the scans, follies etc it sounds like we are all heading in the right directions, this thread is going to be full of BFP, we can do this!!!!
> 
> xx

Hugs, Love and prayers to you and your family. I just lost my Gram to cancer two months ago. Hang in there and be strong. Good luck with your stims. So glad AF showed for ya. XOXOXO


----------



## TeeinAZ

My headache is finally freakin gone! WOOOO HOOOOO! I triumph at a time, hahaha

Today I feel totally normal. GAH! Roller coaster!

Last night I felt like I was sick! My head was killing me, I was so stuffed up and tired. I am trying to think of the positive and that it could be symptoms of pregnancy and not the progesterone and estrogen. 

HAHA I keep feeling my bbs to make sure they still hurt. I keep sitting still waiting to feel a pull or anything in my uterus. I don't know how some people can feel it, because I can't feel ANYTHING! I think I am having cramps, but then I think it's gas. LMAO torture!!! LOL

TWO MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmi

Ha Tee - you can't help but symptom spotting!!! But you haven't got long to go so hang on in there.

I have 16 follies that are growing slowly and steadily - hoping that they are or at least some are 17 mm by the weekend so EC will be on Mon or Tues...... 

Too much of a roller coaster all of this - crazy crazy crazy!! I am not sleeping at all - I so need a large glass of wine:wine: But of course - I will be having milk or orange juice:shipw: xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Ha Tee - you can't help but symptom spotting!!! But you haven't got long to go so hang on in there.
> 
> I have 16 follies that are growing slowly and steadily - hoping that they are or at least some are 17 mm by the weekend so EC will be on Mon or Tues......
> 
> Too much of a roller coaster all of this - crazy crazy crazy!! I am not sleeping at all - I so need a large glass of wine:wine: But of course - I will be having milk or orange juice:shipw: xxx

Oh yeah, those follies sound awesome! WOOT!!! So excited for you. 

I know, the other day while watching football and having an awesome dinner, but my hubby had some pumpkin ale, I was so jealous! HAHAH


----------



## Emmi

Singing and talking to them follies - given them all names too! Yep - have turned into the crazy woman who lives at the bottom of your street! How many embies did you have put back Tee - can't remember:wacko:

I haven't been too bad with not drinking but every now and again - I just need a glass to help calm me!! Hubby drinks beer too but as I am a wine kinda gal - I don't mind too much. Heavens above!!!! xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Singing and talking to them follies - given them all names too! Yep - have turned into the crazy woman who lives at the bottom of your street! How many embies did you have put back Tee - can't remember:wacko:
> 
> I haven't been too bad with not drinking but every now and again - I just need a glass to help calm me!! Hubby drinks beer too but as I am a wine kinda gal - I don't mind too much. Heavens above!!!! xxx

I had one AAA blast transfered. I sometimes kick myself for not transfering two, but it does only take one. I am trying to stay positive without getting my hopes up, but that is damn near impossible. 

Funny you mention singing to the follies. That is what my doc told me to do hahah so I made up: "Come on ovariesssssssssss work for meeeeeeeeeee, I need some babieeeeeeeeeeees" 

HAHAHAH Yeah I am insane LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Emmi

It's so hard but until you know otherwise - be positive!! 

I think that telling your follicles that they are very much wanted is a positive thing - the universe has to listen!!:dance:

Insane is the only way to go in this process:happydance: xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Beta just came back at 216! I am so happy I cried a little in the bathroom at work. Will go in again on Friday. I have no real idea what it's supposed to be except they told me they want above 50 for me 14 days after retrieval.


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Beta just came back at 216! I am so happy I cried a little in the bathroom at work. Will go in again on Friday. I have no real idea what it's supposed to be except they told me they want above 50 for me 14 days after retrieval.

Yay - go go you!! How exciting and what fabulous news!!! x


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Beta just came back at 216! I am so happy I cried a little in the bathroom at work. Will go in again on Friday. I have no real idea what it's supposed to be except they told me they want above 50 for me 14 days after retrieval.

YAY Qwerty! I was thinking about you!!! So SO SOOOOOO Happy!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for the words of support and comfort ladies. The OH brought me some Rescue Remedy and its really calmed me down. If you havent tried it, give it a go it has keep my emotions under a bit more control and been a bit more relaxed today. :sleep:

Emmi - your mum sounds brilliant lol i can see where you get your whitty sense of humour from. I like that she is keeping up her good spirit. Great news on the scan, grow embies grow! I cant believe how quickly it has gone from here. 

Tee - Glad you are feeling better. I would be questioning every little thing too. We do this a few days before our periods are due, doing it for two whole weeks must drive you bonkers :wacko: !! Not long to go...

Qwerty - I would have cried too, your dreams are finally coming true. Big Hugs. :hugs:

Lexus/Baby D - Hope you are both getting on ok. :hugs:

If i get the chance i will update you tomorrow on how my scan goes, hopefully i cant start menopur, fingers crossed. 

x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks for the words of support and comfort ladies. The OH brought me some Rescue Remedy and its really calmed me down. If you havent tried it, give it a go it has keep my emotions under a bit more control and been a bit more relaxed today. :sleep:
> 
> Emmi - your mum sounds brilliant lol i can see where you get your whitty sense of humour from. I like that she is keeping up her good spirit. Great news on the scan, grow embies grow! I cant believe how quickly it has gone from here.
> 
> Tee - Glad you are feeling better. I would be questioning every little thing too. We do this a few days before our periods are due, doing it for two whole weeks must drive you bonkers :wacko: !! Not long to go...
> 
> Qwerty - I would have cried too, your dreams are finally coming true. Big Hugs. :hugs:
> 
> Lexus/Baby D - Hope you are both getting on ok. :hugs:
> 
> If i get the chance i will update you tomorrow on how my scan goes, hopefully i cant start menopur, fingers crossed.
> 
> x

Thank you Pinkie - I am going a little mad. Everyday I am worse and worse. I may end up in a padded room tomorrow. LOL 

Good luck with your scan!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Emmi

Fingers crossed at your scan Pinkie - go team Pinkie!!!! Thinking of you. xxx

Tee - hilarious - will be in that padded room too soon! I am soooo tired with lack of sleep - so hot bath before bed and hot milk! Rock n roll in my life at the mo :wohoo::fool: xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Fingers crossed at your scan Pinkie - go team Pinkie!!!! Thinking of you. xxx
> 
> Tee - hilarious - will be in that padded room too soon! I am soooo tired with lack of sleep - so hot bath before bed and hot milk! Rock n roll in my life at the mo :wohoo::fool: xxx

HAHAH I am seriously googling "8dp5dt" My eye is twitching! The first sign of madness? HAHAH:wacko:


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi ladies- do you mind if I join this thread? I'm on day 5 of stims with estimated ER on Sunday or Monday. All my info is in my sig...


----------



## Emmi

G'day Strawberry - join the mad house :hugs: Welcome - am sure you will catch up with everything! Just join in with the mayhem. I maybe having EC on Monday so I am with you on the nerves!

Tee - too funny - I have been googling all day about follies - - I don't know about my follies but I have found a nice recipe for pina colada for when I can start drinking again:winkwink: My hubby is giving me weird looks at the moment - so maybe it's too late for me :dohh: xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

HAHA - The Madhouse, i like that it certainly feels like it sometimes. Good job we have each other to be loopy with, as much as the OH say they understand, they really dont! God job its us women who take charge of this, if it was men we would have been extinct many years ago!!

Welcome Strawberry, hope your journey has been a good one so far. I should be starting stims tomorrow with EC plan for Mon 23rd. When is your scan to check how your follies are doing? 

Think i have the first appointment of the day tomorrow, its an early start for me. Goodnight ladies x


----------



## Emmi

This IVF is totally crazy - just when you are relieved about something being okay - then you soon have something else to be stressed about - loop the loop indeed!

Oh heavens - if men took charge of this - Lordy Lordy. I have just watched my hubby wash up - my 3 year old nephew would've done a better job!!!

Night night Pinkie and everyone - catch you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks for the welcome gals! Emmi we'll definitely be able to obsess with each other since we're in the same boat right now :) 

Tee- I see you're about a week post transfer how did everything go for you? Did you transfer 1 or 2? 

Pinkie gl starting stims tomorrow!! 

So far it hasn't been so bad for me, luckily I didn't have to do bcps, I just went straight to stims. I've already had 2 sonos and I'm going in again tomorrow for one. I have 3 or 4 larger follicles over 10 and a bunch that are not too far behind. I'm happy that my stims will only last till the weekend- I'm totally over the injection date that my DH and I have every night! Emmi have you had any sonos yet?


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Hi ladies- do you mind if I join this thread? I'm on day 5 of stims with estimated ER on Sunday or Monday. All my info is in my sig...

WOO HOO for the ER. Welcome to this crazy thread! LOL


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> G'day Strawberry - join the mad house :hugs: Welcome - am sure you will catch up with everything! Just join in with the mayhem. I maybe having EC on Monday so I am with you on the nerves!
> 
> Tee - too funny - I have been googling all day about follies - - I don't know about my follies but I have found a nice recipe for pina colada for when I can start drinking again:winkwink: My hubby is giving me weird looks at the moment - so maybe it's too late for me :dohh: xxx

I am going to have to look up some recipes for use of all the pineapple I have left over.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks for the welcome gals! Emmi we'll definitely be able to obsess with each other since we're in the same boat right now :)
> 
> Tee- I see you're about a week post transfer how did everything go for you? Did you transfer 1 or 2?
> 
> Pinkie gl starting stims tomorrow!!
> 
> So far it hasn't been so bad for me, luckily I didn't have to do bcps, I just went straight to stims. I've already had 2 sonos and I'm going in again tomorrow for one. I have 3 or 4 larger follicles over 10 and a bunch that are not too far behind. I'm happy that my stims will only last till the weekend- I'm totally over the injection date that my DH and I have every night! Emmi have you had any sonos yet?

YEs ma'am, I have my first Beta this friday 9-13. I transfered one AAA Grade Blast. I was dead set on two, but I was told that grade was pretty darn perfect so I decided to do what the goodl ol' doc recommended. 

I'm having a heck of a time with not POAS. Whew!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie- so sorry to hear your news. *Hugs* Your mum sounds a very determined lady and I hope she does get to see you get your BFP and bring her grandchild into the world. Thinking of you xx Good luck with your scan. 

Qwerty- Fab numbers!! Congratulations. x

Emmi- Good news about your scan, sounds like your EC day will soon be here!! x

Tee- How you have not managed to POAS I do not know!! I would have gone mad by now I think, and I am impatient! Good luck for your beta!! x

Strawberry- welcome and good luck on your journey. x

AFM- little sleep happening in this household! The protein intake continues, alongside the milk, and I am willing my eggs to grow by tomorrow's scan. Thighs are also getting a bit sore from all the buserelin and Menopur injections, but my tummy is heavily scarred from previous ops so I can only do the Clexane in it. Happy days ladies!! xxx


----------



## Emmi

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks for the welcome gals! Emmi we'll definitely be able to obsess with each other since we're in the same boat right now :)
> 
> Tee- I see you're about a week post transfer how did everything go for you? Did you transfer 1 or 2?
> 
> Pinkie gl starting stims tomorrow!!
> 
> So far it hasn't been so bad for me, luckily I didn't have to do bcps, I just went straight to stims. I've already had 2 sonos and I'm going in again tomorrow for one. I have 3 or 4 larger follicles over 10 and a bunch that are not too far behind. I'm happy that my stims will only last till the weekend- I'm totally over the injection date that my DH and I have every night! Emmi have you had any sonos yet?

Hi Strawberry - I don't think I have had any sonos yet!! Heaven knows what will happen next week - am gearing up for some action - like going into battle:winkwink:


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Pinkie- so sorry to hear your news. *Hugs* Your mum sounds a very determined lady and I hope she does get to see you get your BFP and bring her grandchild into the world. Thinking of you xx Good luck with your scan.
> 
> Qwerty- Fab numbers!! Congratulations. x
> 
> Emmi- Good news about your scan, sounds like your EC day will soon be here!! x
> 
> Tee- How you have not managed to POAS I do not know!! I would have gone mad by now I think, and I am impatient! Good luck for your beta!! x
> 
> Strawberry- welcome and good luck on your journey. x
> 
> AFM- little sleep happening in this household! The protein intake continues, alongside the milk, and I am willing my eggs to grow by tomorrow's scan. Thighs are also getting a bit sore from all the buserelin and Menopur injections, but my tummy is heavily scarred from previous ops so I can only do the Clexane in it. Happy days ladies!! xxx

Glad it's not only me not sleeping - am a walking zombie!! Yep - my thighs are starting to feel sore now - ouchy!!Ha - Happy Days indeed!!! And keep up the protein - gotta be doing us lots of good!!!xxx


----------



## Emmi

Morning Everyone!!!

I am currently playing my little follies some Sprinsteen - I am picturing them all rocking out with guitars, hats and denim 

My brother is a gyny consultant and he gave me a great list for food for IVF - 

Broccoli, strawberries, oatmeal, bananas, brazil nuts, dried figs, salmon, tomatoes, blueberries, bananas, spinach, fresh orange juice, anchovies, smoked trout, wheatgerm, low-fat yogurt, wholemeal bread, brown rice, pineapple, kale, pumpkin and sunflower seeds, cabbage, mango, sweet potatoes, melon, walnuts, pomegranate, eggs, humus and chicken.

Hope that helps a wee bit!!!

Hope to find out how everyone is getting on later. 

xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry13 said:


> Hi ladies- do you mind if I join this thread? I'm on day 5 of stims with estimated ER on Sunday or Monday. All my info is in my sig...

Welcome Strawberry! Looks like you are well on your way with your stims. When is your next scan?


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> Ha Tee - you can't help but symptom spotting!!! But you haven't got long to go so hang on in there.
> 
> I have 16 follies that are growing slowly and steadily - hoping that they are or at least some are 17 mm by the weekend so EC will be on Mon or Tues......
> 
> Too much of a roller coaster all of this - crazy crazy crazy!! I am not sleeping at all - I so need a large glass of wine:wine: But of course - I will be having milk or orange juice:shipw: xxx


:happydance:Grow follies grow, fantastic number you have their Emmi!! :happydance:


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Singing and talking to them follies - given them all names too! Yep - have turned into the crazy woman who lives at the bottom of your street! How many embies did you have put back Tee - can't remember:wacko:
> 
> I haven't been too bad with not drinking but every now and again - I just need a glass to help calm me!! Hubby drinks beer too but as I am a wine kinda gal - I don't mind too much. Heavens above!!!! xxx
> 
> I had one AAA blast transfered. I sometimes kick myself for not transfering two, but it does only take one. I am trying to stay positive without getting my hopes up, but that is damn near impossible.
> 
> Funny you mention singing to the follies. That is what my doc told me to do hahah so I made up: "Come on ovariesssssssssss work for meeeeeeeeeee, I need some babieeeeeeeeeeees"
> 
> HAHAHAH Yeah I am insane LOL:thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol..we're all going loopy!!!:yipee::headspin:


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> Beta just came back at 216! I am so happy I cried a little in the bathroom at work. Will go in again on Friday. I have no real idea what it's supposed to be except they told me they want above 50 for me 14 days after retrieval.


Congratulations Qwerty!!..What a great beta!!:baby::happydance::baby:


----------



## lexus15

Strawberry13 said:


> Hi ladies- do you mind if I join this thread? I'm on day 5 of stims with estimated ER on Sunday or Monday. All my info is in my sig...

Welcome Strawberry!!:hi: How is it going with your stims? I had ET on Monday so am slowly going out of my mind in the dreaded tww!!:dohh:


----------



## lexus15

ladies I've got backache! Brought myself one of those aromatherapy microwaveable bead thingy! It smells lovely and is soothing my back..bliss. My tummy is also cramping on & off but put that down to constipation & gas since having EC done last Fri I cant go properly! :blush:

This tww is going to drive me nuts..I have paperwork to do for work but I don't want to do nothing! :dohh:

Baby dust and hugs to all.xx

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> ladies I've got backache! Brought myself one of those aromatherapy microwaveable bead thingy! It smells lovely and is soothing my back..bliss. My tummy is also cramping on & off but put that down to constipation & gas since having EC done last Fri I cant go properly! :blush:
> 
> This tww is going to drive me nuts..I have paperwork to do for work but I don't want to do nothing! :dohh:
> 
> Baby dust and hugs to all.xx
> 
> :hugs: :dust:

Hey Lexus - ahhh - the dreaded 2ww.....That must be the slowest 2 weeks ever. Glad that you are able to soothe your back - poor you:hugs:

I haven't been able to go at all with all the bleedin drugs! And considering the fruit and fibre I am eating - totally hideous!! I can take fybogel - but maybe there is something that you can take, check with the nurses perhaps??

Fingers crossed for you in the next weeks!!:happydance: xxx


----------



## lexus15

Thanks hon..I went shopping today & brought some orange flavoured fybogel..sounds yum yucky!! :sick: I also got fresh orange juice with bits just in case I cant stomach the fybogel :dohh:

How you doing?:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

OK - so I woke up last night and I swore AF was coming. It still feels like it. My bbs don't hurt anymore, and I feel just normal now. :cry:

I am so trying not to get my hopes up or down, for that matter. BUT my gracious! It is taking all I have not to POAS! 

One more day!!!:happydance:


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> OK - so I woke up last night and I swore AF was coming. It still feels like it. My bbs don't hurt anymore, and I feel just normal now. :cry:
> 
> I am so trying not to get my hopes up or down, for that matter. BUT my gracious! It is taking all I have not to POAS!
> 
> One more day!!!:happydance:

You've done really well Teen not to POAS.. talk about willpower! Feeling normal is good as also is having cramps, boob pain etc..it seems that it doesn't matter either way what symptoms we have as you can still get your BFP hon. Stay strong and FX + sending tons of :dust: for tomorrow.xx

:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Thanks hon..I went shopping today & brought some orange flavoured fybogel..sounds yum yucky!! :sick: I also got fresh orange juice with bits just in case I cant stomach the fybogel :dohh:
> 
> How you doing?:hugs:

The fybogel is a tad minging but it does work - very gentle on the bowel so try and hold your nose and go for it!!!:sick:

I am drinking and eating lots of oranges but that doesn't make any difference - totally bonkers!

I am okay - just tired - not sleeping is affecting me big time. Maybe after my scan tomorrow and my definite day for EC - I might just pass out for a couple of hours from relief!!!!

xxx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> OK - so I woke up last night and I swore AF was coming. It still feels like it. My bbs don't hurt anymore, and I feel just normal now. :cry:
> 
> I am so trying not to get my hopes up or down, for that matter. BUT my gracious! It is taking all I have not to POAS!
> 
> One more day!!!:happydance:
> 
> You've done really well Teen not to POAS.. talk about willpower! Feeling normal is good as also is having cramps, boob pain etc..it seems that it doesn't matter either way what symptoms we have as you can still get your BFP hon. Stay strong and FX + sending tons of :dust: for tomorrow.xx
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep - you really have done so well. And remember - symptoms for AF can also be for that BFP......So easy as it's to say - hang on in there Honey.

One Day More - am singing this to you as in the song in Les Miserable - 'One day more! Another day, another destiny......'

xxx


----------



## lexus15

Tmi..just did a number two! While I was wiping I noticed a grey clumpy discharge which smelt (not fishy) & not sure if its from my front or back bottom..should I be worried? It's not my embryo is it? :cry:

Leaving to go start a evening college course today so won't be able to check replies until then. :nope:


----------



## Emmi

Hmmmm - could it just be some discharge stuff coming out now after all the meds and procedures??? Do/can the embies just fall out like that - surely not???

Phone your clinic in the morning but I just think your body is just expelling a whole load of stuff. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> Tmi..just did a number two! While I was wiping I noticed a grey clumpy discharge which smelt (not fishy) & not sure if its from my front or back bottom..should I be worried? It's not my embryo is it? :cry:
> 
> Leaving to go start a evening college course today so won't be able to check replies until then. :nope:

Don't worry hon. I freaked out too, and my doc said to me, "You can't pee, poop or fart it out" HAHAHA


----------



## TeeinAZ

Thank you Emmi and Lexus. 

I don't feel strong, and I still can't believe I haven't POAS. I am praying so hard. Thank you for your support and listening to me get crazy. Tomorrow, whatever the outcome, it's not over! But I really want a good Beta!


----------



## Strawberry13

Lots to catch up on here! Qwerty congrats on your bfp!! I think you and I may have met on one of the iui threads a few months back? 

Tee- I think you're so brave for not testing. You have less than 24 hrs girl, go you! 

Emma apologies if I missed but did you have a sono today? I had one and the dr seemed happy but there were only a few measurable ones, the rest were small. Was getting nervous but I'm trying to be calm now and just trust the doctors on this! They still say EC probably Monday... Eek! 

Lexus when is your otd???


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Tmi..just did a number two! While I was wiping I noticed a grey clumpy discharge which smelt (not fishy) & not sure if its from my front or back bottom..should I be worried? It's not my embryo is it? :cry:
> 
> Leaving to go start a evening college course today so won't be able to check replies until then. :nope:
> 
> Don't worry hon. I freaked out too, and my doc said to me, "You can't pee, poop or fart it out" HAHAHAClick to expand...

Ha - that made me giggle!! And to be honest - I have been wondering what happens if it falls out in the middle of a supermarket:wacko: xxx


----------



## Emmi

Strawberry13 said:


> Lots to catch up on here! Qwerty congrats on your bfp!! I think you and I may have met on one of the iui threads a few months back?
> 
> Tee- I think you're so brave for not testing. You have less than 24 hrs girl, go you!
> 
> Emma apologies if I missed but did you have a sono today? I had one and the dr seemed happy but there were only a few measurable ones, the rest were small. Was getting nervous but I'm trying to be calm now and just trust the doctors on this! They still say EC probably Monday... Eek!
> 
> Lexus when is your otd???

Strawberry (love that name!!) I have my last scan tomorrow - hopefully my follies will be big enough to be the right size by Monday or Tuesday. This whole journey is about waiting and stressing!!

How big are your follies?? And it really isn't about numbers - it's about the mature ones once collected so lets hope we have some good ones!!!! x


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Thank you Emmi and Lexus.
> 
> I don't feel strong, and I still can't believe I haven't POAS. I am praying so hard. Thank you for your support and listening to me get crazy. Tomorrow, whatever the outcome, it's not over! But I really want a good Beta!

Okay - I am being a bit dim here - whats the significance of the beta:dohh:

And you go girl - whatever the outcome - you are going to get there so good for you!!!I think you just have to have that fighting attitude so go team Tee :flower::dance::coolio::wohoo::bunny: Errrr - I am slightly fixated by these emoticons:coffee: xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Emmi and Lexus.
> 
> I don't feel strong, and I still can't believe I haven't POAS. I am praying so hard. Thank you for your support and listening to me get crazy. Tomorrow, whatever the outcome, it's not over! But I really want a good Beta!
> 
> Okay - I am being a bit dim here - whats the significance of the beta:dohh:
> 
> And you go girl - whatever the outcome - you are going to get there so good for you!!!I think you just have to have that fighting attitude so go team Tee :flower::dance::coolio::wohoo::bunny: Errrr - I am slightly fixated by these emoticons:coffee: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you, Strawberry! 

Emmi - I love all the emoticons. How about this one? HAHAH :holly:

LOL I need this day to go by faster.


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Emmi and Lexus.
> 
> I don't feel strong, and I still can't believe I haven't POAS. I am praying so hard. Thank you for your support and listening to me get crazy. Tomorrow, whatever the outcome, it's not over! But I really want a good Beta!
> 
> Okay - I am being a bit dim here - whats the significance of the beta:dohh:
> 
> And you go girl - whatever the outcome - you are going to get there so good for you!!!I think you just have to have that fighting attitude so go team Tee :flower::dance::coolio::wohoo::bunny: Errrr - I am slightly fixated by these emoticons:coffee: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Strawberry!
> 
> Emmi - I love all the emoticons. How about this one? HAHAH :holly:
> 
> LOL I need this day to go by faster.Click to expand...

Oh my - I have emoticon envy!!! Sob sob!!! x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Emmi and Lexus.
> 
> I don't feel strong, and I still can't believe I haven't POAS. I am praying so hard. Thank you for your support and listening to me get crazy. Tomorrow, whatever the outcome, it's not over! But I really want a good Beta!
> 
> Okay - I am being a bit dim here - whats the significance of the beta:dohh:
> 
> And you go girl - whatever the outcome - you are going to get there so good for you!!!I think you just have to have that fighting attitude so go team Tee :flower::dance::coolio::wohoo::bunny: Errrr - I am slightly fixated by these emoticons:coffee: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Strawberry!
> 
> Emmi - I love all the emoticons. How about this one? HAHAH :holly:
> 
> LOL I need this day to go by faster.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my - I have emoticon envy!!! Sob sob!!! xClick to expand...

HAHAHAH I can't believe that one is on there. LMAO


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hon..I went shopping today & brought some orange flavoured fybogel..sounds yum yucky!! :sick: I also got fresh orange juice with bits just in case I cant stomach the fybogel :dohh:
> 
> How you doing?:hugs:
> 
> The fybogel is a tad minging but it does work - very gentle on the bowel so try and hold your nose and go for it!!!:sick:
> 
> I am drinking and eating lots of oranges but that doesn't make any difference - totally bonkers!
> 
> I am okay - just tired - not sleeping is affecting me big time. Maybe after my scan tomorrow and my definite day for EC - I might just pass out for a couple of hours from relief!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yes I think you will! So many less meds! Good luck at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry13 said:


> Lots to catch up on here! Qwerty congrats on your bfp!! I think you and I may have met on one of the iui threads a few months back?

Yes! Thanks :)


----------



## lexus15

Strawberry13 said:


> Lots to catch up on here! Qwerty congrats on your bfp!! I think you and I may have met on one of the iui threads a few months back?
> 
> Tee- I think you're so brave for not testing. You have less than 24 hrs girl, go you!
> 
> Emma apologies if I missed but did you have a sono today? I had one and the dr seemed happy but there were only a few measurable ones, the rest were small. Was getting nervous but I'm trying to be calm now and just trust the doctors on this! They still say EC probably Monday... Eek!
> 
> Lexus when is your otd???

On the 23rd Sept for beta..although I may poas before but my OH doesn't want me to!:dohh:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi i am on my phone but thought id send a quick update. Scan went well lining is thin at 2.9 and follies in each ovary started stims today with next scan next Friday.

Good luck with your scans and testing tomorrow i am thinking of you all x


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi i am on my phone but thought id send a quick update. Scan went well lining is thin at 2.9 and follies in each ovary started stims today with next scan next Friday.
> 
> Good luck with your scans and testing tomorrow i am thinking of you all x

Great news pinkie!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi i am on my phone but thought id send a quick update. Scan went well lining is thin at 2.9 and follies in each ovary started stims today with next scan next Friday.
> 
> Good luck with your scans and testing tomorrow i am thinking of you all x

Woo hoo Pinkie!:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi i am on my phone but thought id send a quick update. Scan went well lining is thin at 2.9 and follies in each ovary started stims today with next scan next Friday.
> 
> Good luck with your scans and testing tomorrow i am thinking of you all x

Woo hoo Pinkie!:hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Good luck tomorrow tee!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Great news Pinkie! Good luck :) x 

Tee- wishing you all the luck with your test today!! x

Emmi- good luck with your scan, I didn't sleep a wink last night worrying about mine today. I'm hoping the extra Menopur has given my follies a growth spurt so we can get to egg collection! xx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie - thank you for letting us know! Great news - they will grow - remember to talk to them and sing to them :winkwink: xxx

Tee - how are you doing???? Keep us updated Honey!!!! Thinking of you :flower:xxx

Lexus - gotta keep busy busy with all that darn waiting!!! xxx

Qwerty - hope all good with you? We all hope to be following in your footsteps!! xxx

And how are you doing Strawberry???? xxx

Baby - I haven't slept a wink for what seems years! Just getting ready for my final scan - hoping that my Rock Group of Follies are doing me proud!!! Good luck to you too. xxx

Catch up with you all later. Thank you for the support Ladies - honestly think that I would've lost the plot altogether without anyone to talk to that is going through the same thing!!! :bike: xxx


----------



## lexus15

Lack of sleep is horrid, over the last few nights been going for a wee & can't go back to sleep..lay in bed thinking & over thinking about everything associated with IVF! It's consuming my every waking thought until I poas or beta!..arghhh!:wacko:

Good luck on your scans today Emmi & Baby..:hugs:

Looking good for you Pinkie, by next week your follies will have grown & so will your lining..:hugs:

Tee..I have my FX as well as everything else for you today when you test..:thumbup:

Strawberry...how are you coping with the stimms? What dose you taking?:hugs:

Qwerty...do you have to have another beta? Do you have morning sickness yet?:hugs:


Sending hope & baby dust to all.xxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Ladies, 

Well the increase in Menopur is working. I have 12 follicles and 10 that are measuring right on track (between 9 and 12.5mm) and womb lining is now getting nice and thick (9.5mm). So, I will keep injecting until Monday morning, have another scan and hopefully trigger ovulation on Monday night ready for egg collection on Wednesday. Not long to go now!! 

I am a bit concerned that they only do 2, sometimes 3 day transfers here. Hope it doesn't decrease my chances. xx


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi good luck with your scan today!! Crossing my fingers they give you the go ahead for your trigger!

Baby that's great news!! 

TEE GOOD LUCK TODAY!!! We are here for you.

AFM I had my second beta this morning... Will let you know when I hear the results. I still pee a lot at night and have some abdominal stretching and cramping that now feels more like AF than before. No other symptoms though. Just really really hoping through all the craziness in life that I can keep stress leveks down and take care of this little bug!


----------



## Strawberry13

Qwerty awesome keep us posted on the results!

Baby dancing awesome follicle news! How many days of stims have you been on and how much menopur are they giving you now? Yesterday they made me take 112.5 which is 1.5 powders by doing this crazy mixing thing. 

Lexus sorry about the lack of sleep... But you are almost to your otd right?? 

Emmi let us know about the scan! 

AFM I'm getting daily scans, today they measured 5 or 6 above 10 then still some smaller ones, I hope a bunch will catch up soon bc I would really like to get more than that!! Dr said ER will likely be Tuesday.


----------



## Emmi

Baby - great news - the increase in drugs seem to be doing the trick!!

Qwerty - fingers crossed for you! And as you say - let all the dramas of life pass you by, this is the most important thing for you at the moment!

Lexus - I hear ya!! I am consumed by IVF and all the implications so I just never switch off and relax - I just lie awake at night regardless of my hypnotherapy cd thingy and just worry!!!!

Tee - hope all is okay with you!!!

Strawberry - all sounding good!!!! The little ones do catch up - all a bit strange how they have a sudden spurt!!

AFM - Lordy Lordy - the scores on the doors are EC on Monday!! Feel a bit sick with nerves!! The nurse said my Rock Group of Follies are looking great - just wished they gave an indication of the number and maturity of eggs!

So trigger tomorrow at 9pm!! Eeeeeek

xxx


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> Baby - great news - the increase in drugs seem to be doing the trick!!
> 
> Qwerty - fingers crossed for you! And as you say - let all the dramas of life pass you by, this is the most important thing for you at the moment!
> 
> Lexus - I hear ya!! I am consumed by IVF and all the implications so I just never switch off and relax - I just lie awake at night regardless of my hypnotherapy cd thingy and just worry!!!!
> 
> Tee - hope all is okay with you!!!
> 
> Strawberry - all sounding good!!!! The little ones do catch up - all a bit strange how they have a sudden spurt!!
> 
> AFM - Lordy Lordy - the scores on the doors are EC on Monday!! Feel a bit sick with nerves!! The nurse said my Rock Group of Follies are looking great - just wished they gave an indication of the number and maturity of eggs!
> 
> So trigger tomorrow at 9pm!! Eeeeeek
> 
> xxx

Aww fantastic news about EC on Mon!..rooting for you.x :happydance:


----------



## lexus15

Strawberry13 said:


> Qwerty awesome keep us posted on the results!
> 
> Baby dancing awesome follicle news! How many days of stims have you been on and how much menopur are they giving you now? Yesterday they made me take 112.5 which is 1.5 powders by doing this crazy mixing thing.
> 
> Lexus sorry about the lack of sleep... But you are almost to your otd right??
> 
> Emmi let us know about the scan!
> 
> AFM I'm getting daily scans, today they measured 5 or 6 above 10 then still some smaller ones, I hope a bunch will catch up soon bc I would really like to get more than that!! Dr said ER will likely be Tuesday.

They will have a growth spurt for your ER on Tue! :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Well, Ladies - I was in and out in like 10 minutes. I feel so used. LOL 

They will be calling me in a couple of hours with the beta results. 

How I'm feeling: Like I'm not pregnant. I'm not trying to be a neggy nance, but I don't feel it. Or perhaps subconsciously I'm thinking that so that I don't get totally hurt if I'm not pregnant. 

Then as I am coming to work I am thinking, Holy Sh!t!!! I might be pregnant! It's been 7 years and this is actually happening. I'm a mess. LOL


----------



## Strawberry13

Ohhh I'm rooting for you girl! Try not to think about it, but know that all those feelings are totally normal. Keep us posted!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Ohhh I'm rooting for you girl! Try not to think about it, but know that all those feelings are totally normal. Keep us posted!!

Thank you, Strawberry! It really helps hearing that what I am feeling is normal. I feel like I can't breathe. Like I am almost holding my breath, waiting for this call. I'm going to have a break down. LOL


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi- so excited for you and hope the trigger and EC goes well! What are you triggering with?? 

Strawberry- I have a low egg reserve level so I was on x3 vials of Menopur but now on 5; 2 in the morn and 3 at night, which seems to have worked. I am on day 9 of stims. 

Tee- I can't believe you have managed not to POAS! I am rooting for you! 

Lexus- How are you feeling?


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi - I am so happy for you! Man, that seemed like it went by so fast!!!

Babydancing - You are getting soooooo close!! WOOO! Oh an trust me, I can't believe I haven't POAS either. As it got closer it's been so much harder. But I didn't want to see anything without know the levels. I amazed myself, seriously. LOL


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi - I am so happy for you! Man, that seemed like it went by so fast!!!
> 
> Babydancing - You are getting soooooo close!! WOOO! Oh an trust me, I can't believe I haven't POAS either. As it got closer it's been so much harder. But I didn't want to see anything without know the levels. I amazed myself, seriously. LOL

You are funny!! :haha:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Baby - great news - the increase in drugs seem to be doing the trick!!
> 
> Qwerty - fingers crossed for you! And as you say - let all the dramas of life pass you by, this is the most important thing for you at the moment!
> 
> Lexus - I hear ya!! I am consumed by IVF and all the implications so I just never switch off and relax - I just lie awake at night regardless of my hypnotherapy cd thingy and just worry!!!!
> 
> Tee - hope all is okay with you!!!
> 
> Strawberry - all sounding good!!!! The little ones do catch up - all a bit strange how they have a sudden spurt!!
> 
> AFM - Lordy Lordy - the scores on the doors are EC on Monday!! Feel a bit sick with nerves!! The nurse said my Rock Group of Follies are looking great - just wished they gave an indication of the number and maturity of eggs!
> 
> So trigger tomorrow at 9pm!! Eeeeeek
> 
> xxx
> 
> Aww fantastic news about EC on Mon!..rooting for you.x :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you my Darlin - let more craziness commence!! x:wacko:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh I'm rooting for you girl! Try not to think about it, but know that all those feelings are totally normal. Keep us posted!!
> 
> Thank you, Strawberry! It really helps hearing that what I am feeling is normal. I feel like I can't breathe. Like I am almost holding my breath, waiting for this call. I'm going to have a break down. LOLClick to expand...

Thinking about you Tee - I can only imagine the crazy emotions that you are feeling!!! No wonder you feel like you are going to have a breakdown - I feel like that and I am only going for EC!!!! 

Big hugs

xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh I'm rooting for you girl! Try not to think about it, but know that all those feelings are totally normal. Keep us posted!!
> 
> Thank you, Strawberry! It really helps hearing that what I am feeling is normal. I feel like I can't breathe. Like I am almost holding my breath, waiting for this call. I'm going to have a break down. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Thinking about you Tee - I can only imagine the crazy emotions that you are feeling!!! No wonder you feel like you are going to have a breakdown - I feel like that and I am only going for EC!!!!
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Good luck with your EC, I am so so happy for you. 

Yeah I am now counting the minutes that have passed and like, what the hell?? LOL why aren't they calling me!???


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi- so excited for you and hope the trigger and EC goes well! What are you triggering with??
> 
> Strawberry- I have a low egg reserve level so I was on x3 vials of Menopur but now on 5; 2 in the morn and 3 at night, which seems to have worked. I am on day 9 of stims.
> 
> Tee- I can't believe you have managed not to POAS! I am rooting for you!
> 
> Lexus- How are you feeling?

Ta muchly Baby - all seems to have come around so quickly!!!!! I am triggering with pregnyl - tomorrow at 9pm!!! Bet I am ready and prepared housr before xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> AFM - Lordy Lordy - the scores on the doors are EC on Monday!! Feel a bit sick with nerves!! The nurse said my Rock Group of Follies are looking great - just wished they gave an indication of the number and maturity of eggs!
> 
> So trigger tomorrow at 9pm!! Eeeeeek
> 
> xxx

Yay! Ok I know this doesn't help but don't be nervous... things are moving now and you should try to get into the practice of relaxing and trying to stay positive (*ducking* don't punch me! i know that's annoying i am just trying to tell myself that too!! :))

As for the follicles, as long as your clinic is happy you can be happy. There is so much evidence showing that a smaller set of eggs generated during the stims produces higher quality eggs (something to do with the amount of LH along with the other drugs that we have to bump those babies to maturity). I know it's great to have more to freeze and chose from in the end but you will get some good ones out and get a GREAT fertilization report i just know it.

ok... i think i am just being cheerleader obnoxious because i am still waiting for beta #2 phone call....


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> AFM - Lordy Lordy - the scores on the doors are EC on Monday!! Feel a bit sick with nerves!! The nurse said my Rock Group of Follies are looking great - just wished they gave an indication of the number and maturity of eggs!
> 
> So trigger tomorrow at 9pm!! Eeeeeek
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yay! Ok I know this doesn't help but don't be nervous... things are moving now and you should try to get into the practice of relaxing and trying to stay positive (*ducking* don't punch me! i know that's annoying i am just trying to tell myself that too!! :))
> 
> As for the follicles, as long as your clinic is happy you can be happy. There is so much evidence showing that a smaller set of eggs generated during the stims produces higher quality eggs (something to do with the amount of LH along with the other drugs that we have to bump those babies to maturity). I know it's great to have more to freeze and chose from in the end but you will get some good ones out and get a GREAT fertilization report i just know it.
> 
> ok... i think i am just being cheerleader obnoxious because i am still waiting for beta #2 phone call....Click to expand...

Qwerty - I am waiting on #1 Beta call. WHAT IS TAKING SO LONG?? ahahah


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> AFM - Lordy Lordy - the scores on the doors are EC on Monday!! Feel a bit sick with nerves!! The nurse said my Rock Group of Follies are looking great - just wished they gave an indication of the number and maturity of eggs!
> 
> So trigger tomorrow at 9pm!! Eeeeeek
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yay! Ok I know this doesn't help but don't be nervous... things are moving now and you should try to get into the practice of relaxing and trying to stay positive (*ducking* don't punch me! i know that's annoying i am just trying to tell myself that too!! :))
> 
> As for the follicles, as long as your clinic is happy you can be happy. There is so much evidence showing that a smaller set of eggs generated during the stims produces higher quality eggs (something to do with the amount of LH along with the other drugs that we have to bump those babies to maturity). I know it's great to have more to freeze and chose from in the end but you will get some good ones out and get a GREAT fertilization report i just know it.
> 
> ok... i think i am just being cheerleader obnoxious because i am still waiting for beta #2 phone call....Click to expand...

Thank you Qwerty :hugs:Things are moving and believe me - I do need relax enough so I can sleep. I am so tired that I could cry:cry: Ha - wouldn't punch you Hon but yes - it is good to stay positive an through all the doubts and fears - ultimately I am!

The nurse was pleased with my follies - I doubt I will have loads of eggs at 42 but as you say - we're looking for quality!

You carry on being the cheerleader - love it:hi::yipee:

Hope that all is good with your beta!!! xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Come on give these ladies their Betas- I am waiting anxiously here and need to inject my menopur in a minute lol xx


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh I'm rooting for you girl! Try not to think about it, but know that all those feelings are totally normal. Keep us posted!!
> 
> Thank you, Strawberry! It really helps hearing that what I am feeling is normal. I feel like I can't breathe. Like I am almost holding my breath, waiting for this call. I'm going to have a break down. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Thinking about you Tee - I can only imagine the crazy emotions that you are feeling!!! No wonder you feel like you are going to have a breakdown - I feel like that and I am only going for EC!!!!
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your EC, I am so so happy for you.
> 
> Yeah I am now counting the minutes that have passed and like, what the hell?? LOL why aren't they calling me!???Click to expand...

My God - you must be going out your mind!! Keep busy busy - keeping everything crossed for you!!!! xxx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Come on give these ladies their Betas- I am waiting anxiously here and need to inject my menopur in a minute lol xx

Lolololo!! x


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Come on give these ladies their Betas- I am waiting anxiously here and need to inject my menopur in a minute lol xx
> 
> Lolololo!! xClick to expand...

yeah comeon people!! don't you know people have important work to do??? I must admit I am just about as pumped for tee as i am for myself.


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Come on give these ladies their Betas- I am waiting anxiously here and need to inject my menopur in a minute lol xx
> 
> Lolololo!! xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah comeon people!! don't you know people have important work to do??? I must admit I am just about as pumped for tee as i am for myself.Click to expand...

I am the same way with your second beta! I'm dying over here, seriously!!!:wacko:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Right, going to do my menopur and clexane! I will be back in 10 mins- hang on!!! Thank you. :) xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Right, going to do my menopur and clexane! I will be back in 10 mins- hang on!!! Thank you. :) xx

lol you are so cute ... sadly you might get into bed over the big pond before we hear...


----------



## Emmi

Ah yes - darn time difference!!! 

Gawd - all of this IVF game is about waiting, waiting and more waiting!!! :dohh: xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Ok, injections done and my boiled eggs are cooking (yes, more protein). Now, I have to go spend some 'quality' time with my hubby soon but will keep checking on here. Good luck ladies!! EEEEEEK!!! xxx


----------



## qwerty310

400!! yay!!


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> 400!! yay!!

Yay yay yay - that's a very clear beta!!!!! x


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> 400!! yay!!

I got my beta......







135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on that 400 Qwerty!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOO


----------



## Strawberry13

Ahhhhhh congrats girl!!!!

Enjoy this weekend of bliss with your hubby :) :)


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 400!! yay!!
> 
> I got my beta......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on that 400 Qwerty!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOClick to expand...

Holy Moly - woop woop woop woop!!!! So happy for you!!! How are you feeling - shocked I bet!! Hope that Hubby is over the moon too!!!:happydance:

xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 400!! yay!!
> 
> I got my beta......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on that 400 Qwerty!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOClick to expand...
> 
> Holy Moly - woop woop woop woop!!!! So happy for you!!! How are you feeling - shocked I bet!! Hope that Hubby is over the moon too!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I am so in shock, I still can't believe it!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emmi

I can imagine Honey - I am sure you will feel like that for a while now. You have waited so long for this moment so enjoy it. :kiss: x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Tee!!! BFP BFP BFP!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Qwerty- Fab beta!! Whoop!! 

I am loving all these positive results!! C'mon May/June baby bugs!! :) xx


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 400!! yay!!
> 
> I got my beta......
> 
> 
> 
> 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on that 400 Qwerty!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOClick to expand...

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! that's so great! have an AMAZING weekend Tee :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Thank you ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty310

oh on another note, btw Tee my boobs basically stopped hurting a few days ago too! i forgot to tell you.

have a great weekend ladies! we are gonna call parents and siblings bc i told my sister and mom what i've been going through and they are expecting to hear either way if ivf worked (in a loving way) and i guess it's only fair DH gets to tell his family we're preggo even though i am so nervous. 

rest up for your egg retrieval and good luck on those of you continuing to stim away!


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> 400!! yay!!


:happydance: yippee Qwerty!!!.. That's a great BFP numbers!! :happydance::happydance:

Hope I'll be joining you soon! :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 400!! yay!!
> 
> I got my beta......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on that 400 Qwerty!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOClick to expand...


:happydance: Woop woop..brap brap!! Congrats Tee on a great beta :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lexus15

Tee & Qwerty what great news & inspiration you are for us with your lovely beta's! :thumbup:

I'm hoping & praying that I'll be joining you next weekend if I POAS!..feel sick thinking about it! :sick:

Wanted to ask if you knew when your little sticky bean implanted? Any symptoms? 

Next week I'm going to struggle!!! :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 400!! yay!!
> 
> I got my beta......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on that 400 Qwerty!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance: Woop woop..brap brap!! Congrats Tee on a great beta :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm freakin out. LOL


----------



## Pinkie3

I have managed to quickly pinch one of the nephews laptop so I can get on here I have been dying to hear news and results!!

Tee - OMG I am so happy for you and your hubby, this is fantastic you go girl BIG HUGS :hugs: It is all worth it once you get the BFP!!!

Emmi - I hope the trigger went ok and everything is crossed for your EC 

Other Ladies, I hope the stims, scans, waits and pregnancy is going well. I cant wait until this tread gets a full house.

My mum is doing ok she is still in hospital and getting very frustrated, she is quite an independent women so is getting a little stroppy lol. It was her birthday yesterday so me, my sister and brother brought her a St Christopher necklace with our initials on the back to take with her and protect her on her travels it was very emotional but lovely at the same time. 

My stimms are going ok although the nurse done everything different to the previous nurse so I got confused doing my first menopur yesterday, I am still not sure how much solution I draw up, she told me 0.7 but to inject 0.5????? I am sure its not all the solution I make sure I use its the powder? Having a few headaches which isn't great but I think they might be tension and lack of sleep, cant wait for my acupuncture on Monday.

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## Emmi

Hi Pinkie - the gift to your mum sounds absolutely wonderful - am a bit teary at that :cry:And it must've been lovely for her to have all her 3 children around her:hugs:

Hmmm - about your menupur - it's ashame it's the weekend but it's best to check on Monday. It's all so complicated for us but I guess they are talking to so many people so they get a bit blasé!

I bet you must be so emotionally exhausted so really hope that the acupuncture helps on Monday.

I am exhausted from lack of sleep - all I think about is IVF!! I feel tired to the point of feeling sick!!! I just need to have a good sleep big time. 

Trigger tonight at 9 - have set the alarm too!!!

xxx


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> I have managed to quickly pinch one of the nephews laptop so I can get on here I have been dying to hear news and results!!
> 
> Tee - OMG I am so happy for you and your hubby, this is fantastic you go girl BIG HUGS :hugs: It is all worth it once you get the BFP!!!
> 
> Emmi - I hope the trigger went ok and everything is crossed for your EC
> 
> Other Ladies, I hope the stims, scans, waits and pregnancy is going well. I cant wait until this tread gets a full house.
> 
> My mum is doing ok she is still in hospital and getting very frustrated, she is quite an independent women so is getting a little stroppy lol. It was her birthday yesterday so me, my sister and brother brought her a St Christopher necklace with our initials on the back to take with her and protect her on her travels it was very emotional but lovely at the same time.
> 
> My stimms are going ok although the nurse done everything different to the previous nurse so I got confused doing my first menopur yesterday, I am still not sure how much solution I draw up, she told me 0.7 but to inject 0.5????? I am sure its not all the solution I make sure I use its the powder? Having a few headaches which isn't great but I think they might be tension and lack of sleep, cant wait for my acupuncture on Monday.
> 
> Have a great day ladies xx[/


----------



## lexus15

I don't know what just happened when I tried to post!!


Pinkie is there a fertility emergency number you could ring over the weekend to find out about your Menopur? Did they give you a letter with instructions on it? 

My dad was the same when he was hospitalised, he doesn't like to stay still & had a hard time understanding he had a heart attack & needed to stay in bed & let the nurses help him! The present you & your siblings brought your mum sounds beautiful & very thoughtful.xx:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> Hi Pinkie - the gift to your mum sounds absolutely wonderful - am a bit teary at that :cry:And it must've been lovely for her to have all her 3 children around her:hugs:
> 
> Hmmm - about your menupur - it's ashame it's the weekend but it's best to check on Monday. It's all so complicated for us but I guess they are talking to so many people so they get a bit blasé!
> 
> I bet you must be so emotionally exhausted so really hope that the acupuncture helps on Monday.
> 
> I am exhausted from lack of sleep - all I think about is IVF!! I feel tired to the point of feeling sick!!! I just need to have a good sleep big time.
> 
> Trigger tonight at 9 - have set the alarm too!!!
> 
> xxx

Emmi, hopefully your be able to sleep well after you trigger tonight..:sleep: 

You were given a good time, mine was at midnight & i forced myself to stay awake! what will you be triggering with? I'll be thinking of you.x :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Feeling emotional today..have already had a cry from reading a book & over thinking, it's all these hormones and drugs! :cry: 

Really constipated, even though I'm drinking lots of water & taking Fybogel..it's making me feel ill! :nope: Not sure if some of the cramps & backache I'm getting are from this or from my embaby! 

How are you ladies dealing with it? Any tips? :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Feeling emotional today..have already had a cry from reading a book & over thinking, it's all these hormones and drugs! :cry:
> 
> Really constipated, even though I'm drinking lots of water & taking Fybogel..it's making me feel ill! :nope: Not sure if some of the cramps & backache I'm getting are from this or from my embaby!
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with it? Any tips? :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:

Hey Honey - I think this IVF malarkey is just one big emotional roller coaster. Our downstairs neighbour said to hubby that our putty outside our back window was rotting and falling into his garden. No big deal - hubby is just sorting out to fix it - but when hubby told me, I burst into tears and wailed that I can't cope with all the hassle:dohh:....... I mean really - I am losing the plot!

I am feeling really constipated and even with the fybogel, I am not going regularly but at least if I go every now and again - it's better than nothing:headspin:

I haven't got an embaby so I can't compare but all I can do is keep my mind busy. I am going to walk the dog again in a mo and then I have a whole load of chick flicks lined up to keep me busy for later! 

Remember - you are not alone Honey. :hugs: xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Ladies, i've just had a 'glob' of EWCM, is this normal on stimms? I'm thinking it could be the rise in estrogen? What do you think?? xx


----------



## Emmi

I had that and the rest!!! Totally normal so don't worry!:thumbup: x


----------



## lexus15

Thanks Emmi for your support!.xx :hugs:

Baby yep that sounds about right! :winkwink:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies :) 

Emmi good luck with your trigger. My tummy is getting more bloated and achey so i'm hoping the follies are growing in there. 

Lexus- how are you doing in the TWW? Keeping everything crossed for you. 

My hubby is talking more and more about us having twins... i'm coming round to the idea... who knows lol xx


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> Tee & Qwerty what great news & inspiration you are for us with your lovely beta's! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping & praying that I'll be joining you next weekend if I POAS!..feel sick thinking about it! :sick:
> 
> Wanted to ask if you knew when your little sticky bean implanted? Any symptoms?
> 
> Next week I'm going to struggle!!! :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:

I wish I could tell you that I had any implantation indication but I didn't. Boobs hurting was the only real symptom but I thought that was he progesterone sups.

7 days after 5 d transfer I started to feel bloated and some cramping and pulling. This was the same day I tested though so I might have been more aware.

Good luck to you lexie!! How are you feeling so far? You are a few days after transfer now... You waiting for beta? Or POAS?


----------



## lexus15

I don't know what to do Qwerty! I want to poas on Sat but dont at the same time..scared!! :wacko: I'll see how my week goes, can't believe that today I'm 6dp3dt already!

Are you having morning sickness? :hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> I don't know what to do Qwerty! I want to poas on Sat but dont at the same time..scared!! :wacko: I'll see how my week goes, can't believe that today I'm 6dp3dt already!
> 
> Are you having morning sickness? :hugs:

Maybe had it two nights ago... Was just nauseous all night and was awake with it for a few hours. But nothing too bad.

I say go for it re POAS if you have been at least nine days from your trigger y should be good. If you wait till Saturday that's pretty close to your beta isn't it? I had a bunch of cheap ones though and wasn't gng to be devastated if it was too early.


----------



## qwerty310

Oh sorry I see yr beta is the 23rd. So long!


----------



## BabyDancing13

How's everyone doing tonight? I've got the job of helping my husband to have, as the sonographer put it, 'his last ejaculate' tonight... I'm so in the mood..... not.... *rolls eyes' xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> How's everyone doing tonight? I've got the job of helping my husband to have, as the sonographer put it, 'his last ejaculate' tonight... I'm so in the mood..... not.... *rolls eyes' xx

Live up to your name BDer... Sorta... Lol...:dohh:


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing tonight? I've got the job of helping my husband to have, as the sonographer put it, 'his last ejaculate' tonight... I'm so in the mood..... not.... *rolls eyes' xx
> 
> Live up to your name BDer... Sorta... Lol...:dohh:Click to expand...

We are sorted :blush: phew.... next time it will be our potential babies flying out of there lol x


----------



## lexus15

Emmi..good luck at EC today, thinking of you..go get them eggs!.x :thumbup:

Baby..glad to hear you 'helped' hubby! When is EC? :hugs:

Qwerty/Strawberry/Pinkie/Tee..how was your weekend? :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hope everyone is well? Emmi, crossing my fingers for your EC today- good luck!! xxx

As for me, scan shows better response on left (8) than right (3). For an AMH of 8 this is the sort of number of follicles they expect. All follies are ranging between 11mm and 17.5mm, they feel we may get between 6 and 8 eggs and I am just waiting to hear if we can trigger tonight for Wednesday collection or if we need to stimm one more day. Womb lining nice and thick at 14.5mm. I'm hoping this will help implantation and do feel the Clexane has helped with the blood flow to womb. xx


----------



## Emmi

Ha Baby - I told hubby to go have fun in the bath with regards to that last ejaculate:winkwink: Was so not in the mood:dohh:
But follies all sound good - keep positive - sounding great!!

How are you hanging in there Lexus?? 

How is everyone else??

As for me - from my 16 follies, I got 14 eggs. I now need to wait and see how many are mature etc - more waiting and stressing. Feel a bit crampy but okay. 

As for the sedation - did I fall asleep?? On no!! I get totally lightheaded and called all the nurses, consultant and anaesthetist characters from Carry On Doctor. Kept calling the anaesthetist Dr Nookie....... 

I am hanging my head in shame......Wink 

xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> Ha Baby - I told hubby to go have fun in the bath with regards to that last ejaculate:winkwink: Was so not in the mood:dohh:
> But follies all sound good - keep positive - sounding great!!
> 
> How are you hanging in there Lexus??
> 
> How is everyone else??
> 
> As for me - from my 16 follies, I got 14 eggs. I now need to wait and see how many are mature etc - more waiting and stressing. Feel a bit crampy but okay.
> 
> As for the sedation - did I fall asleep?? On no!! I get totally lightheaded and called all the nurses, consultant and anaesthetist characters from Carry On Doctor. Kept calling the anaesthetist Dr Nookie.......
> 
> I am hanging my head in shame......Wink
> 
> xxx

Emmi that's sounds so great!!! Amazing job :)!

LOL re: your state during the procedure. i was totally loopy as well and super cheeky with the doctors and the nurses (and being cheeky as an American is hard stuff! ;) good luck in your recovery! take good care of yourself.

had a good weekend, thanks for asking everyone. stressing now that i am back at work trying to patch together pieces of my job so that i can get to at least 50% effort next semester and keep my healthcare as is!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Emmi- that's a great number of eggs! Expecting awesome news from you soon. Take it easy today until your report tomorrow :) 

Baby- sounds like you got plenty of eggs there. Let us know what they tell you about the trigger. 

Tee- are you still on cloud 9? When is your 2nd beta?

AFM did my trigger last night so ER tomorrow morning. Just want this to be over with!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi that's a great number of eggs!! Good luck! xx

Qwerty, how's the TWW going? When are you aiming to test? xx

Good luck with egg collection Strawberry! It's so exciting in here!!! xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi that's a great number of eggs!! Good luck! xx
> 
> Qwerty, how's the TWW going? When are you aiming to test? xx
> 
> Good luck with egg collection Strawberry! It's so exciting in here!!! xx

Good luck strawberry! Hooray for no more injections! 

Baby dancing is there a new TWW? I am confused :) got BFP last week and keep going in for betas every other day still. I think I will have first scan next Tuesday if numbers keep going up.


----------



## Emmi

Thank you everyone!! Ha Qwerty - glad it wasn't me that was abit crazy with the sedation! They were all grinning at me afterwards and giving each other knowing looks! So embaressing!!

Strawberry - nearly your turn!! And then you Baby!!!

How are you Lexus

xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> Feeling emotional today..have already had a cry from reading a book & over thinking, it's all these hormones and drugs! :cry:
> 
> Really constipated, even though I'm drinking lots of water & taking Fybogel..it's making me feel ill! :nope: Not sure if some of the cramps & backache I'm getting are from this or from my embaby!
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with it? Any tips? :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:

Hang in there girl. I was the same way. I asked my doc about the constipation and she said it's probably more likely your ovaries, becasue they will stay enlarged even after you're pregnant and they sit on your bowel. After a few days I felt tons better. I hope you start feeling better!!! I have backahces and crampies too. It's the embaby! Sending you positive thoughts!!! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Emmi- that's a great number of eggs! Expecting awesome news from you soon. Take it easy today until your report tomorrow :)
> 
> Baby- sounds like you got plenty of eggs there. Let us know what they tell you about the trigger.
> 
> Tee- are you still on cloud 9? When is your 2nd beta?
> 
> AFM did my trigger last night so ER tomorrow morning. Just want this to be over with!!

YES! I still can't believe this is all real. I had my second Beta on Sunday and it came back 274! I didn't realize how nervous I was until she called me. I was as scared as I was for the first Beta. 

Next appointment is on the 23rd for an ultrasound. EEEK:happydance:


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Emmi- that's a great number of eggs! Expecting awesome news from you soon. Take it easy today until your report tomorrow :)
> 
> Baby- sounds like you got plenty of eggs there. Let us know what they tell you about the trigger.
> 
> Tee- are you still on cloud 9? When is your 2nd beta?
> 
> AFM did my trigger last night so ER tomorrow morning. Just want this to be over with!!
> 
> YES! I still can't believe this is all real. I had my second Beta on Sunday and it came back 274! I didn't realize how nervous I was until she called me. I was as scared as I was for the first Beta.
> 
> Next appointment is on the 23rd for an ultrasound. EEEK:happydance:Click to expand...

Tee that's so great!! I am so happy for you girl!

Lexus hang in there. I had a backache after too, not sure if it was a symptom or just ow from the procedure and swelling and laying around doing nothing. Lie on a heating pad on low for ten min a night to try to calm it down. Anything exciting with life for y this week to distract you?


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys!! Unfortunately it won't the the end if injections for me, my clinic makes everyone do pio injections for progesterone, bleh! But hopefully I won't have to do that for too long. 

Too funny about your sedation stories. They told me that I'm going to be knocked out completely, is that how it was for you guys?


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Ha Baby - I told hubby to go have fun in the bath with regards to that last ejaculate:winkwink: Was so not in the mood:dohh:
> But follies all sound good - keep positive - sounding great!!
> 
> How are you hanging in there Lexus??
> 
> How is everyone else??
> 
> As for me - from my 16 follies, I got 14 eggs. I now need to wait and see how many are mature etc - more waiting and stressing. Feel a bit crampy but okay.
> 
> As for the sedation - did I fall asleep?? On no!! I get totally lightheaded and called all the nurses, consultant and anaesthetist characters from Carry On Doctor. Kept calling the anaesthetist Dr Nookie.......
> 
> I am hanging my head in shame......Wink
> 
> xxx

HAHAH I love the sedation story! 14 eggs is amazing! I am praying for you!! WOOO:happydance:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Ha Baby - I told hubby to go have fun in the bath with regards to that last ejaculate:winkwink: Was so not in the mood:dohh:
> But follies all sound good - keep positive - sounding great!!
> 
> How are you hanging in there Lexus??
> 
> How is everyone else??
> 
> As for me - from my 16 follies, I got 14 eggs. I now need to wait and see how many are mature etc - more waiting and stressing. Feel a bit crampy but okay.
> 
> As for the sedation - did I fall asleep?? On no!! I get totally lightheaded and called all the nurses, consultant and anaesthetist characters from Carry On Doctor. Kept calling the anaesthetist Dr Nookie.......
> 
> I am hanging my head in shame......Wink
> 
> xxx
> 
> HAHAH I love the sedation story! 14 eggs is amazing! I am praying for you!! WOOO:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you Honey!! Need that phone call now to see how many are mature and how many fertilises! So much waiting and anticipating.:cry:

Hope that you are okay - I bet that you are walking on air - it must be quiet surreal!!! Rock on with the next scan!!! xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

I am triggering tomorrow night for retrieval on Thursday. Now it's becoming real and I am trying not to get too hopeful/excited... but I figured none of us would undertake this journey if we didn't have hope it would work. xxx

Good luck Strawberry- I have progesterone bullets to shove up my arse and i'm sure i'd prefer another injection lol I also have to continue with my clexane. xx

Tee- fab numbers! xx

Emmi- I am hoping I don't give any of my secrets away under sedation ;) Hope you get some great embabies :) xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Ha Baby - I told hubby to go have fun in the bath with regards to that last ejaculate:winkwink: Was so not in the mood:dohh:
> But follies all sound good - keep positive - sounding great!!
> 
> How are you hanging in there Lexus??
> 
> How is everyone else??
> 
> As for me - from my 16 follies, I got 14 eggs. I now need to wait and see how many are mature etc - more waiting and stressing. Feel a bit crampy but okay.
> 
> As for the sedation - did I fall asleep?? On no!! I get totally lightheaded and called all the nurses, consultant and anaesthetist characters from Carry On Doctor. Kept calling the anaesthetist Dr Nookie.......
> 
> I am hanging my head in shame......Wink
> 
> xxx
> 
> HAHAH I love the sedation story! 14 eggs is amazing! I am praying for you!! WOOO:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Honey!! Need that phone call now to see how many are mature and how many fertilises! So much waiting and anticipating.:cry:
> 
> Hope that you are okay - I bet that you are walking on air - it must be quiet surreal!!! Rock on with the next scan!!! xxxClick to expand...

I remember waiting for my fertilized call too, why do they take so long to call us back!? 

I am feeling OK, I feel HUGE, like bloated and I am feeling a little crampy, but not bad crampy. I don't know, it's weird.:wacko:


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> I am triggering tomorrow night for retrieval on Thursday. Now it's becoming real and I am trying not to get too hopeful/excited... but I figured none of us would undertake this journey if we didn't have hope it would work. xxx
> 
> Good luck Strawberry- I have progesterone bullets to shove up my arse and i'm sure i'd prefer another injection lol I also have to continue with my clexane. xx
> 
> Tee- fab numbers! xx
> 
> Emmi- I am hoping I don't give any of my secrets away under sedation ;) Hope you get some great embabies :) xxx

Of course it's nerve wracking but as you say - you have to hopeful as why would we bother??? I can get a little doubtful but luckily - hubby is brilliant at making it positive:happydance:

And yep - the trigger makes it so real but embrace it - you have worked hard to get this far.

Yep - the sedation - I do wonder what else I was saying......I hate to think what secrets I was giving away!!!:fool:

xxx

Errrr - nothing up my arse - just the front bit - phew:wacko:


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> I am triggering tomorrow night for retrieval on Thursday. Now it's becoming real and I am trying not to get too hopeful/excited... but I figured none of us would undertake this journey if we didn't have hope it would work. xxx
> 
> Good luck Strawberry- I have progesterone bullets to shove up my arse and i'm sure i'd prefer another injection lol I also have to continue with my clexane. xx
> 
> Tee- fab numbers! xx
> 
> Emmi- I am hoping I don't give any of my secrets away under sedation ;) Hope you get some great embabies :) xxx
> 
> Of course it's nerve wracking but as you say - you have to hopeful as why would we bother??? I can get a little doubtful but luckily - hubby is brilliant at making it positive:happydance:
> 
> And yep - the trigger makes it so real but embrace it - you have worked hard to get this far.
> 
> Yep - the sedation - I do wonder what else I was saying......I hate to think what secrets I was giving away!!!:fool:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Errrr - nothing up my arse - just the front bit - phew:wacko:Click to expand...

LOL!!:rofl:


----------



## lexus15

Everything is moving so fast here, its hard to keep up!! :dohh:

Emmi..fantastic number of eggs hon, fx they all fertilise for you.x :thumbup:

Baby and Strawberry..your turn next for EC! The progesterone suppositories aren't that bad up the bum as I first thought, less leakage as well!.x :winkwink:

Tee..Thanks for your encouraging words, still having on and off cramps & backache + feeling cranky with OH!x :hugs:

Pinkie & Qwerty..hope your both doing well.x :hugs:

baby dust to us all..:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I feel like i have missed loads again.

I am finally home, i hated leaving my mum but i know she is in the best care and I have to go back to work, unfortunately i missed my acupuncture tonight but hoping to get another appointment before next week. Nothing else to report, still doing stims and they are going fine, a bit too fine, apart from being emotional for obvious reasons i've had no other side effects and feeling surprisingly calm. Looking forward to my scan on Fri, fingers cross i can have EC next Monday - so exciting. 

Emmi - brilliant EC story ha ha and well done on those eggs thats a great number, good luck with the phone call in the morning - positive thoughts coming to you.

Strawberry/Baby D - great news that you are almost ready for EC, good luck to you both.

Lexus - not much longer, you hang in their girl and you will get that result, keep busy and keep happy 

Tee/Qwerty - hope you two yummy mummys are doing well, think you will have a few more join your club shortly. 

Looking forward to keeping up to date now the fun is all kicking off xx


----------



## lexus15

Back to work today & did I have some cramps! I thought AF was on its way due the way it grabbed my tummy area, to make it worse my back is still aching, boobs are heavy from progesterone and I felt to argue with my OH this evening as he was getting on my nerves (still is!!) :wacko: :grr:

Had quite a bit of lotion like cm when I rushed to the toilet today and my left ovary area feels like there is a mini golf ball stuck inside (doesn't hurt as such, more that I'm aware of it when bending and sitting down) :shrug: 

TBH this is the worse 2ww EVER..I'm trying hard not to look at any 'symptoms' as good or bad but it is hard. One minute I feel great & believe it could have worked, the next especially when I was getting AF cramps, I think wtf I spent so much money for this to work and this is going on..Arghh! :muaha:

Pray for me ladies and send positive vibes my way that my embie is still inside & doing what it should, thanks! [-o&lt; :dust:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Ha Baby - I told hubby to go have fun in the bath with regards to that last ejaculate:winkwink: Was so not in the mood:dohh:
> But follies all sound good - keep positive - sounding great!!
> 
> How are you hanging in there Lexus??
> 
> How is everyone else??
> 
> As for me - from my 16 follies, I got 14 eggs. I now need to wait and see how many are mature etc - more waiting and stressing. Feel a bit crampy but okay.
> 
> As for the sedation - did I fall asleep?? On no!! I get totally lightheaded and called all the nurses, consultant and anaesthetist characters from Carry On Doctor. Kept calling the anaesthetist Dr Nookie.......
> 
> I am hanging my head in shame......Wink
> 
> xxx
> 
> HAHAH I love the sedation story! 14 eggs is amazing! I am praying for you!! WOOO:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Honey!! Need that phone call now to see how many are mature and how many fertilises! So much waiting and anticipating.:cry:
> 
> Hope that you are okay - I bet that you are walking on air - it must be quiet surreal!!! Rock on with the next scan!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I remember waiting for my fertilized call too, why do they take so long to call us back!?
> 
> I am feeling OK, I feel HUGE, like bloated and I am feeling a little crampy, but not bad crampy. I don't know, it's weird.:wacko:Click to expand...

All the waiting for every step is just awful!!You woop for joy one moment and then onto the next stressy stage!!:wacko:

If a little crampy and not bad crampy means being pregnant - you cramp away!!!! xxx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I feel like i have missed loads again.
> 
> I am finally home, i hated leaving my mum but i know she is in the best care and I have to go back to work, unfortunately i missed my acupuncture tonight but hoping to get another appointment before next week. Nothing else to report, still doing stims and they are going fine, a bit too fine, apart from being emotional for obvious reasons i've had no other side effects and feeling surprisingly calm. Looking forward to my scan on Fri, fingers cross i can have EC next Monday - so exciting.
> 
> Emmi - brilliant EC story ha ha and well done on those eggs thats a great number, good luck with the phone call in the morning - positive thoughts coming to you.
> 
> Strawberry/Baby D - great news that you are almost ready for EC, good luck to you both.
> 
> Lexus - not much longer, you hang in their girl and you will get that result, keep busy and keep happy
> 
> Tee/Qwerty - hope you two yummy mummys are doing well, think you will have a few more join your club shortly.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up to date now the fun is all kicking off xx

Hey Honey - can imagine how hard it was to leave your mum - big hugs. Hope that you are okay. I always find it hard to leave my mum so I can imagine how it must be for you.

And that's great that you don't feel any side affects. Apart from being a tad bloated - I think my emotions just came from tiredness and IVF in general.

And then not long until your turn!! Ooooo it's all happening here!!! XXX


----------



## Pinkie3

Lexus - this 2WW must be the worst part of the whole process so i really feel for you at the moment. How long have you got left? 

I am sending you positive thoughts, positive vibes, keeping my fingers crossed, sending you lots and lots of baby dust and praying for you

:thumbup::hugs::dust::dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Back to work today & did I have some cramps! I thought AF was on its way due the way it grabbed my tummy area, to make it worse my back is still aching, boobs are heavy from progesterone and I felt to argue with my OH this evening as he was getting on my nerves (still is!!) :wacko: :grr:
> 
> Had quite a bit of lotion like cm when I rushed to the toilet today and my left ovary area feels like there is a mini golf ball stuck inside (doesn't hurt as such, more that I'm aware of it when bending and sitting down) :shrug:
> 
> TBH this is the worse 2ww EVER..I'm trying hard not to look at any 'symptoms' as good or bad but it is hard. One minute I feel great & believe it could have worked, the next especially when I was getting AF cramps, I think wtf I spent so much money for this to work and this is going on..Arghh! :muaha:
> 
> Pray for me ladies and send positive vibes my way that my embie is still inside & doing what it should, thanks! [-o&lt; :dust:

 I'm not even on the 2ww but have nearly killed my hubby a few times. He is quite wonderful but just seems to wind me up at the mo - why is it so hard to tidy up after himself:wacko:

Totally natural to symptom spot and I can only imagine the stress of it all. We have spent a fortune too and if it doesn't work.....well.....I just don't know..... But until we know different - lets make these little embabys grow!!!

Baby dust and more baby dust to you.

xxxx


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Lexus - this 2WW must be the worst part of the whole process so i really feel for you at the moment. How long have you got left?
> 
> I am sending you positive thoughts, positive vibes, keeping my fingers crossed, sending you lots and lots of baby dust and praying for you
> 
> :thumbup::hugs::dust::dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Beta is on Mon but may do a hpt over the weekend :wacko:


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I feel like i have missed loads again.
> 
> I am finally home, i hated leaving my mum but i know she is in the best care and I have to go back to work, unfortunately i missed my acupuncture tonight but hoping to get another appointment before next week. Nothing else to report, still doing stims and they are going fine, a bit too fine, apart from being emotional for obvious reasons i've had no other side effects and feeling surprisingly calm. Looking forward to my scan on Fri, fingers cross i can have EC next Monday - so exciting.
> 
> Emmi - brilliant EC story ha ha and well done on those eggs thats a great number, good luck with the phone call in the morning - positive thoughts coming to you.
> 
> Strawberry/Baby D - great news that you are almost ready for EC, good luck to you both.
> 
> Lexus - not much longer, you hang in their girl and you will get that result, keep busy and keep happy
> 
> Tee/Qwerty - hope you two yummy mummys are doing well, think you will have a few more join your club shortly.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up to date now the fun is all kicking off xx


Stay strong Pinkie for your family.. you've had a lot going on & are doing great.xx:hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys!! Unfortunately it won't the the end if injections for me, my clinic makes everyone do pio injections for progesterone, bleh! But hopefully I won't have to do that for too long.
> 
> Too funny about your sedation stories. They told me that I'm going to be knocked out completely, is that how it was for you guys?

No they just said sedated and told me the two drugs. I work with an anesthesiologist and she told me that it just is for pain and calming you down. I know a lot of clinics do put people out for real though.


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I feel like i have missed loads again.
> 
> I am finally home, i hated leaving my mum but i know she is in the best care and I have to go back to work, unfortunately i missed my acupuncture tonight but hoping to get another appointment before next week. Nothing else to report, still doing stims and they are going fine, a bit too fine, apart from being emotional for obvious reasons i've had no other side effects and feeling surprisingly calm. Looking forward to my scan on Fri, fingers cross i can have EC next Monday - so exciting.
> 
> Emmi - brilliant EC story ha ha and well done on those eggs thats a great number, good luck with the phone call in the morning - positive thoughts coming to you.
> 
> Strawberry/Baby D - great news that you are almost ready for EC, good luck to you both.
> 
> Lexus - not much longer, you hang in their girl and you will get that result, keep busy and keep happy
> 
> Tee/Qwerty - hope you two yummy mummys are doing well, think you will have a few more join your club shortly.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up to date now the fun is all kicking off xx

Pinkie welcome back. Must have been hard to leave but you have so much on your plate maybe it's better to get back to your routine...?

I don't remember what stims you are on but I didn't feel ANY side effects either with the gonal F stims the whole time.

Good luck sweetie!


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> Lexus all of your symptoms sound like you are totally pg... I understand not wanting to get your hopes up though because you are right with all the drugs and this being our first time we don't know if this would be the way our bodies felt anyway... I totally vote for a POAS test this weekend even if it just makes the wait a tiny bit less time for you and maybe more bearable :flower:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I feel like i have missed loads again.
> 
> I am finally home, i hated leaving my mum but i know she is in the best care and I have to go back to work, unfortunately i missed my acupuncture tonight but hoping to get another appointment before next week. Nothing else to report, still doing stims and they are going fine, a bit too fine, apart from being emotional for obvious reasons i've had no other side effects and feeling surprisingly calm. Looking forward to my scan on Fri, fingers cross i can have EC next Monday - so exciting.
> 
> Emmi - brilliant EC story ha ha and well done on those eggs thats a great number, good luck with the phone call in the morning - positive thoughts coming to you.
> 
> Strawberry/Baby D - great news that you are almost ready for EC, good luck to you both.
> 
> Lexus - not much longer, you hang in their girl and you will get that result, keep busy and keep happy
> 
> Tee/Qwerty - hope you two yummy mummys are doing well, think you will have a few more join your club shortly.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up to date now the fun is all kicking off xx

WOO HOO Pinkie! I am crossing everything for you! XOXO:hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Well, last injections done, and trigger tonight, BUT, this EWCM is just spewing out of me...classy.... ;) x


----------



## Emmi

Yep that sounds about right Baby:wacko:

How is everyone today?? 

I just had my call - I thought I was going to be sick on the phone as I was just fearing the worst!!!! They take so long to get to the nitty gritty - Lordy! 

All 14 eggs were mature and 6 have fertilized!!! So happy and now so nervous again as ET tomorrow afternoon...... 

Am praying this works as it really is our one real chance of having a family....... 

But onwards and upwards. 

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> Yep that sounds about right Baby:wacko:
> 
> How is everyone today??
> 
> I just had my call - I thought I was going to be sick on the phone as I was just fearing the worst!!!! They take so long to get to the nitty gritty - Lordy!
> 
> All 14 eggs were mature and 6 have fertilized!!! So happy and now so nervous again as ET tomorrow afternoon......
> 
> Am praying this works as it really is our one real chance of having a family.......
> 
> But onwards and upwards.
> 
> xxx

Oh my, that's great!! How many are you transferring?? Best of luck xx


----------



## Emmi

I am thinking 2 but we'll see what grades they are tomorrow. So much to think about!!!!! Need chocolate to calm me down! xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi - I bet you were shaking with nerves waiting for that phone call. Its good to know they call early and dont leave you hanging on all day. This is wonderful, 6 is a great number and yes how many are you transferring? Keep positive you have done great so far :hugs:

BabyD - Good luck with the trigger tonight, let us know how you get on? Hoping I wont be too far behind you :hugs:

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## Cjohnson13

Egg retrieval today!!! Excited and nervous!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Cjohnson13 said:


> Egg retrieval today!!! Excited and nervous!

Best of luck, hope it all goes well. x :flower:


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Well, last injections done, and trigger tonight, BUT, this EWCM is just spewing out of me...classy.... ;) x

YAY for trigger!!! I am so happy and excited for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> I am thinking 2 but we'll see what grades they are tomorrow. So much to think about!!!!! Need chocolate to calm me down! xxx

WOOOO HOOOO SO freakin exciting, that went by so fast! Ya know, I was dead set on two and when my doc told me he recommended transferring the one AAA blast I trusted him, but I'm telling you, I was kicking myself for not transferring two. I was so scared. But look at me now, the one super baby stayed! 

I will be thinking about you! I am soooo happy for you! I can't wait to see how it went. OMG I'm crying I'm so happy. HAHAH :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm really mushy lately, which is better than being bitchy! hahah


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey girls! I just got home from my ER it wasn't nearly as bad as I was convincing myself it was gonna be! Drugs were great lol. We got 15 eggs which I'm obviously thrilled with but I doubt they'll all be mature. I'll get my report tomorrow. 

Emmi awesome news on your fertilization! Let us know how ET goes today :)

Cjohnson- hey there! Looks like our other thread petered out. Good luck with ER today!!


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking 2 but we'll see what grades they are tomorrow. So much to think about!!!!! Need chocolate to calm me down! xxx
> 
> WOOOO HOOOO SO freakin exciting, that went by so fast! Ya know, I was dead set on two and when my doc told me he recommended transferring the one AAA blast I trusted him, but I'm telling you, I was kicking myself for not transferring two. I was so scared. But look at me now, the one super baby stayed!
> 
> I will be thinking about you! I am soooo happy for you! I can't wait to see how it went. OMG I'm crying I'm so happy. HAHAH :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm really mushy lately, which is better than being bitchy! hahahClick to expand...

Awww - you always make me smile Tee:hugs: Yes - it went so fast - you feel everything is so slow and then suddenly you are in the middle of a tornadoe! My brother is a gyny consultant and he said to transfer 1 because of my age but I have a good feeling about 2! I have never had any gyny issues - it's just my age that is against me - everything else is in good working order!:headspin::shipw:

Lolololol - I have been the bitch from hell over the whole injections process but am now very weepy too! Hubby has been busy with work and very blasé about the whole thing - but today he can hardly speak as we approach tomorrow. Could be the beginning of our little baba/babas starting to grow in mama's tummy!!!

Wow - this is one hell of a friggin ride!!!
xxxxx

A few emoticons especially for you:holly::mamafy::jo:\\:D/=D&gt;:-({|=:oops::change::rain::loo::grr:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey strawberry!! Er the same day! I got 11 eggs but was only expecting 8 tops so I'm happy with the number are you doing a 5 day transfer?


----------



## Emmi

Strawberry13 said:


> Hey girls! I just got home from my ER it wasn't nearly as bad as I was convincing myself it was gonna be! Drugs were great lol. We got 15 eggs which I'm obviously thrilled with but I doubt they'll all be mature. I'll get my report tomorrow.
> 
> Emmi awesome news on your fertilization! Let us know how ET goes today :)
> 
> Cjohnson- hey there! Looks like our other thread petered out. Good luck with ER today!!

Strawberry - fabulous amount of eggs! Fingers crossed that you will have some mature ones. Let us know how you do

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Cjohnson13 said:


> Hey strawberry!! Er the same day! I got 11 eggs but was only expecting 8 tops so I'm happy with the number are you doing a 5 day transfer?

Great number too C!! Lets hope that there is a baby-boom in 9 months time!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks! Cjohnson they're going to aim for a 5dt but all depends on quality and stuff. Congrats on your results too! I know what you mean about being surprised, each time I went for a sono they only measured like 7 or so so when they said the number today I was shocked.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking 2 but we'll see what grades they are tomorrow. So much to think about!!!!! Need chocolate to calm me down! xxx
> 
> WOOOO HOOOO SO freakin exciting, that went by so fast! Ya know, I was dead set on two and when my doc told me he recommended transferring the one AAA blast I trusted him, but I'm telling you, I was kicking myself for not transferring two. I was so scared. But look at me now, the one super baby stayed!
> 
> I will be thinking about you! I am soooo happy for you! I can't wait to see how it went. OMG I'm crying I'm so happy. HAHAH :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm really mushy lately, which is better than being bitchy! hahahClick to expand...
> 
> Awww - you always make me smile Tee:hugs: Yes - it went so fast - you feel everything is so slow and then suddenly you are in the middle of a tornadoe! My brother is a gyny consultant and he said to transfer 1 because of my age but I have a good feeling about 2! I have never had any gyny issues - it's just my age that is against me - everything else is in good working order!:headspin::shipw:
> 
> Lolololol - I have been the bitch from hell over the whole injections process but am now very weepy too! Hubby has been busy with work and very blasé about the whole thing - but today he can hardly speak as we approach tomorrow. Could be the beginning of our little baba/babas starting to grow in mama's tummy!!!
> 
> Wow - this is one hell of a friggin ride!!!
> xxxxx
> 
> A few emoticons especially for you:holly::mamafy::jo:\\:D/=D&gt;:-({|=:oops::change::rain::loo::grr:Click to expand...

HAHAH BOOBS!!!!!!!!! 

Yeah my hubby is really laid back so he's just riding along, which balances out my crazy. LOL I was really bitchy a few days before my first beta, it was kinda hard to stay bitchy after that, but yesterday I had a great day, then today I'm like meh. 

I'm telling you this is not a fun ride, looking back I can't believe how excited I was about stims. Now every night I 7pm I drag ass trying to do my progesterone shot. My bum is in pain!!!!!!!! But it's all worth it and I keep looking forward at the good parts. And even looking back, it's been an amazing experience. Whew. I wouldn't have been able to keep even a little sane if it wasn't for all you ladies either. 

I can't wait to hear about your embabies and go through the tww with you!!! <3


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking 2 but we'll see what grades they are tomorrow. So much to think about!!!!! Need chocolate to calm me down! xxx
> 
> WOOOO HOOOO SO freakin exciting, that went by so fast! Ya know, I was dead set on two and when my doc told me he recommended transferring the one AAA blast I trusted him, but I'm telling you, I was kicking myself for not transferring two. I was so scared. But look at me now, the one super baby stayed!
> 
> I will be thinking about you! I am soooo happy for you! I can't wait to see how it went. OMG I'm crying I'm so happy. HAHAH :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm really mushy lately, which is better than being bitchy! hahahClick to expand...
> 
> Awww - you always make me smile Tee:hugs: Yes - it went so fast - you feel everything is so slow and then suddenly you are in the middle of a tornadoe! My brother is a gyny consultant and he said to transfer 1 because of my age but I have a good feeling about 2! I have never had any gyny issues - it's just my age that is against me - everything else is in good working order!:headspin::shipw:
> 
> Lolololol - I have been the bitch from hell over the whole injections process but am now very weepy too! Hubby has been busy with work and very blasé about the whole thing - but today he can hardly speak as we approach tomorrow. Could be the beginning of our little baba/babas starting to grow in mama's tummy!!!
> 
> Wow - this is one hell of a friggin ride!!!
> xxxxx
> 
> A few emoticons especially for you:holly::mamafy::jo:\\:D/=D&gt;:-({|=:oops::change::rain::loo::grr:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAH BOOBS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah my hubby is really laid back so he's just riding along, which balances out my crazy. LOL I was really bitchy a few days before my first beta, it was kinda hard to stay bitchy after that, but yesterday I had a great day, then today I'm like meh.
> 
> I'm telling you this is not a fun ride, looking back I can't believe how excited I was about stims. Now every night I 7pm I drag ass trying to do my progesterone shot. My bum is in pain!!!!!!!! But it's all worth it and I keep looking forward at the good parts. And even looking back, it's been an amazing experience. Whew. I wouldn't have been able to keep even a little sane if it wasn't for all you ladies either.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your embabies and go through the tww with you!!! <3Click to expand...

Yeah - love the bouncing boobs!!! I think that our moods are just going to be all over the place - totally natural I think:tease:! I am okay but feel more and more emotional as we near tomorrow

Ahhh - you have a shot for your progesterone - I have to do the whole pesky pessaries thingys!! But thankfully in the front bit - some ladies have to do it in the back entrance:muaha:

I think I lose the plot altogether in the 2ww - gonna have to stay busy busy!!!:hugs:

Hope that you are doing okay - glad that your hubby balances you out - min does too and I think it's just hitting him that he might be a daddy one day soon.

xxx:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

You mean I've gone to work for 8 hours & all this has happened..I'm exhausted & not only from work! :dohh:

Well done Emmi on your 6 embies..gd luck for tomorrows transfer.x :hugs:

CJohnson & Strawberry great number of eggs collected for you both, fx they all fertilise for you. :hugs:

Pinkie/Baby/Tee/Qwerty..hope you ladies are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

BabyDancing13 said:


> Well, last injections done, and trigger tonight, BUT, this EWCM is just spewing out of me...classy.... ;) x

Lovely!..It did with me to..in fact still having a bit of cm 8 days after my transfer!:wacko:


----------



## BabyDancing13

lexus15 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Well, last injections done, and trigger tonight, BUT, this EWCM is just spewing out of me...classy.... ;) x
> 
> Lovely!..It did with me to..in fact still having a bit of cm 8 days after my transfer!:wacko:Click to expand...

I think I would hold onto the CM as a good sign if I was you hun :winkwink: xx I am just wondering where exactly this Ovitrelle is injected?? xx


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Lexus all of your symptoms sound like you are totally pg... I understand not wanting to get your hopes up though because you are right with all the drugs and this being our first time we don't know if this would be the way our bodies felt anyway... I totally vote for a POAS test this weekend even if it just makes the wait a tiny bit less time for you and maybe more bearable :flower:
> 
> Aww..thank you for your kind positive words Qwerty, fx it will be a bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Emmi

Lexus - after ET - did your Doctors tell you to take certain vitamins aswell as folic acid?? Just trying to get organised!!! x


----------



## lexus15

No specific vit but they did say either Folic acid or Pregnacare..I'm taking Pregnacare! 

How are you feeling? I hope hubby is spoiling you and you are taking it easy!:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> No specific vit but they did say either Folic acid or Pregnacare..I'm taking Pregnacare!
> 
> How are you feeling? I hope hubby is spoiling you and you are taking it easy!:hugs:

Okay - thanks for that!!

Feeling really nervous and excited - such a strange mix of emotions.

Hubby is looking after me and I think it's finally hitting him!! He has just been reeling off all the foods that I shouldn't be eating from now on!

How are you doing on the dreaded 2ww??? How many more days now???

x


----------



## Pinkie3

Wow I cant keep up with it on here, everything is happening so quickly and so many EC this week with great numbers, well done ladies. Its so exciting and such good news its really the type of news i want to hear at the moment - go girls you are making me feel very positive at the moment :thumbup: :hugs:

Emmi - have you got your ET day?

Back to work for me tomorrow after being off for a week off, dreading it but hopefully i'll be in for EC on Monday if the scan is all well on Fri so i'll be off for another 2 weeks, yippee :happydance:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck with ET Emmi!! x


----------



## lexus15

Good luck Emmi? How did it go?.xx


----------



## Emmi

Hello Everyone!!!! Am a bit bleary eyed with the lack of sleep - oh the stress of it all!!!

So I am now PUPO!! Totally loving that word - kind of Peepo with a twist Wink 

ET was all good except for the full bladder!! After being told last time that it wasn't full enough - I went a tad overboard and drank a barrel load!! I appear to have gained a reputation after my Carry on Doctor episode under sedation - the thought of peeing myself in theatre was not the greatest thought!!! But all was good - we transferred 2 embys - only 3 were good enough for transfer and we thought 3 was maybe pushing it. Alas - no embys were able to be frozen..... 

But - apart from being knackered - I am being as positive as I can!!! 

I think the 2ww may be a killer!!! 

How are you all???

xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Hello Everyone!!!! Am a bit bleary eyed with the lack of sleep - oh the stress of it all!!!
> 
> So I am now PUPO!! Totally loving that word - kind of Peepo with a twist Wink
> 
> ET was all good except for the full bladder!! After being told last time that it wasn't full enough - I went a tad overboard and drank a barrel load!! I appear to have gained a reputation after my Carry on Doctor episode under sedation - the thought of peeing myself in theatre was not the greatest thought!!! But all was good - we transferred 2 embys - only 3 were good enough for transfer and we thought 3 was maybe pushing it. Alas - no embys were able to be frozen.....
> 
> But - apart from being knackered - I am being as positive as I can!!!
> 
> I think the 2ww may be a killer!!!
> 
> How are you all???
> 
> xxxx

OMG I just got goosebumps! PUPOLICIOUS! I am so happy for you!! I can't wait to see those high beta numbers becasue I know your babies are at home now for the next 9 months! AWWWWWWWWWW I'm crying! HAHAH happy cry! YAY! XOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!!! Am a bit bleary eyed with the lack of sleep - oh the stress of it all!!!
> 
> So I am now PUPO!! Totally loving that word - kind of Peepo with a twist Wink
> 
> ET was all good except for the full bladder!! After being told last time that it wasn't full enough - I went a tad overboard and drank a barrel load!! I appear to have gained a reputation after my Carry on Doctor episode under sedation - the thought of peeing myself in theatre was not the greatest thought!!! But all was good - we transferred 2 embys - only 3 were good enough for transfer and we thought 3 was maybe pushing it. Alas - no embys were able to be frozen.....
> 
> But - apart from being knackered - I am being as positive as I can!!!
> 
> I think the 2ww may be a killer!!!
> 
> How are you all???
> 
> xxxx
> 
> OMG I just got goosebumps! PUPOLICIOUS! I am so happy for you!! I can't wait to see those high beta numbers becasue I know your babies are at home now for the next 9 months! AWWWWWWWWWW I'm crying! HAHAH happy cry! YAY! XOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Awwwww Honey - you are so lovely!!! I pray for those high beta numbers too! Not being able to freeze any means that we just couldn't afford to do it all again - unless we won the lotto!! - so we really need this to work.

Hubby lost the power of speech and was a bit teary when he saw the piccie of the 2 embabys - he is so sweet sometimes:awww:

I hope that you are doing oaky Sweetie? I think the 2ww is gonna be a killer! I don't test until 4th October!!! Sheesh!!!!!!:dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies I was informed out of 11eggs retrieves 11 was mature and 9 fertilized! Now the 5 day wait for my embies to grow!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Cjohnson13 said:


> Hey ladies I was informed out of 11eggs retrieves 11 was mature and 9 fertilized! Now the 5 day wait for my embies to grow!!

Great news, fingers crossed for the rest of your journey. x

Emmi- congrats on being PUPO...xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi - oh my, i got a stomach drop when i read your post. How exciting your little embies are now where they belong, i am praying for you hun well done. I hope this tww is not too much of a killer for you. Keep busy and keep positive, keep us up to date with how you are feeling, your little stories always make me smile :hugs::hugs:

CJohnson - well done on those eggs, what a great number - Good Luck on the transfer.

Hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## Strawberry13

Emmi-congrats on bring PUPO. I hope these next few weeks go quickly for you :) 

Cjohnson- awesome report! Expecting great things the next few days and weeks :)

Unfortunately my numbers weren't as good, out of the 15 only 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. This is not a common response and I'm expecting a call from the dr soon. I hope that one of these 2 make it. Either way will be a 3 day transfer.


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Emmi - oh my, i got a stomach drop when i read your post. How exciting your little embies are now where they belong, i am praying for you hun well done. I hope this tww is not too much of a killer for you. Keep busy and keep positive, keep us up to date with how you are feeling, your little stories always make me smile :hugs::hugs:
> 
> CJohnson - well done on those eggs, what a great number - Good Luck on the transfer.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day x

Thank you Pinkie!!!It's all such a roller coaster and such a waiting game. But yes - need to keep busy busy!! Hope that you are okay and everything is going well???? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Emmi

Strawberry13 said:


> Emmi-congrats on bring PUPO. I hope these next few weeks go quickly for you :)
> 
> Cjohnson- awesome report! Expecting great things the next few days and weeks :)
> 
> Unfortunately my numbers weren't as good, out of the 15 only 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. This is not a common response and I'm expecting a call from the dr soon. I hope that one of these 2 make it. Either way will be a 3 day transfer.

Thank you Strawberry! Remember in the end - there were only 3 that were good enough to use from my 6 fertilised eggs so lets hope that your 2 or a supersonic one will be the one:hugs: xxx


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> Hello Everyone!!!! Am a bit bleary eyed with the lack of sleep - oh the stress of it all!!!
> 
> So I am now PUPO!! Totally loving that word - kind of Peepo with a twist Wink
> 
> ET was all good except for the full bladder!! After being told last time that it wasn't full enough - I went a tad overboard and drank a barrel load!! I appear to have gained a reputation after my Carry on Doctor episode under sedation - the thought of peeing myself in theatre was not the greatest thought!!! But all was good - we transferred 2 embys - only 3 were good enough for transfer and we thought 3 was maybe pushing it. Alas - no embys were able to be frozen.....
> 
> But - apart from being knackered - I am being as positive as I can!!!
> 
> I think the 2ww may be a killer!!!
> 
> How are you all???
> 
> xxxx


Aww fantastic!! Congrats on being pupo!! :thumbup: Isn't it lovely! As you know from me the 2ww is a killer & you will go mad (literally) :dohh:

Did embryologist tell you what grade & how many cells they were? :hugs:

Make sure your drinking lots of fluids and rest! :sleep:


----------



## lexus15

Strawberry13 said:


> Emmi-congrats on bring PUPO. I hope these next few weeks go quickly for you :)
> 
> Cjohnson- awesome report! Expecting great things the next few days and weeks :)
> 
> Unfortunately my numbers weren't as good, out of the 15 only 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. This is not a common response and I'm expecting a call from the dr soon. I hope that one of these 2 make it. Either way will be a 3 day transfer.


Strawberry..all it takes is one embie..fx for you.x :hugs: when's ET? :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Cjohnson13 said:


> Hey ladies I was informed out of 11eggs retrieves 11 was mature and 9 fertilized! Now the 5 day wait for my embies to grow!!

That's great CJ!..wishing you baby dust that all 9 make it to blast. :dust:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!!! Am a bit bleary eyed with the lack of sleep - oh the stress of it all!!!
> 
> So I am now PUPO!! Totally loving that word - kind of Peepo with a twist Wink
> 
> ET was all good except for the full bladder!! After being told last time that it wasn't full enough - I went a tad overboard and drank a barrel load!! I appear to have gained a reputation after my Carry on Doctor episode under sedation - the thought of peeing myself in theatre was not the greatest thought!!! But all was good - we transferred 2 embys - only 3 were good enough for transfer and we thought 3 was maybe pushing it. Alas - no embys were able to be frozen.....
> 
> But - apart from being knackered - I am being as positive as I can!!!
> 
> I think the 2ww may be a killer!!!
> 
> How are you all???
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Aww fantastic!! Congrats on being pupo!! :thumbup: Isn't it lovely! As you know from me the 2ww is a killer & you will go mad (literally) :dohh:
> 
> Did embryologist tell you what grade & how many cells they were? :hugs:
> 
> Make sure your drinking lots of fluids and rest! :sleep:Click to expand...

Thank you!! They were grade 2 and had 4 cells. I felt so happy and now I am going bonkers with the wait!! And then all the worry - no hot baths - no excessive using stomach muscles etc! How on earth do we do it without getting the cotton wool out!!!!

Hope all good with you. xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Do I need to take anything to the hospital with me for ER or just myself and the paperwork? Oh, and my husband of course... ;) xx I am getting a bit anxious about it now. xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Strawberry13 said:


> Emmi-congrats on bring PUPO. I hope these next few weeks go quickly for you :)
> 
> Cjohnson- awesome report! Expecting great things the next few days and weeks :)
> 
> Unfortunately my numbers weren't as good, out of the 15 only 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. This is not a common response and I'm expecting a call from the dr soon. I hope that one of these 2 make it. Either way will be a 3 day transfer.

Keeing my fingers crossed for you, you only need one - GOOD LUCK x


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Do I need to take anything to the hospital with me for ER or just myself and the paperwork? Oh, and my husband of course... ;) xx I am getting a bit anxious about it now. xx

All they asked me to bring was a dressing gown and slippers - and hubby of course.
I had ER under general sedation so it was nil by mouth after midnight but maybe your hospital is different. Just check with them.


----------



## Pinkie3

Good Luck BabyD, try get some rest tonight will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Well what a morning. Got there on time, but stupid nurses at hospital here didn't tell Plymouth I have extremely poor veins, as I told them too numerous times!! Therefore, after 8 attempts by nurse, registrar, consultant and anaesthetist and ultrasound scanner, we finally got a cannula under the top of my left arm! This was at 9.40am and I was meant to go down at 9am!! We were all so annoyed. Anyhow... we got 9 eggs, which was good and they will decide whether to do ICSI or not and let us know tomorrow how things are. Hubby was a superstar. Poor man had to wait ages to give his sample as another poor guy was having a bit of trouble..! xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Well what a morning. Got there on time, but stupid nurses at hospital here didn't tell Plymouth I have extremely poor veins, as I told them too numerous times!! Therefore, after 8 attempts by nurse, registrar, consultant and anaesthetist and ultrasound scanner, we finally got a cannula under the top of my left arm! This was at 9.40am and I was meant to go down at 9am!! We were all so annoyed. Anyhow... we got 9 eggs, which was good and they will decide whether to do ICSI or not and let us know tomorrow how things are. Hubby was a superstar. Poor man had to wait ages to give his sample as another poor guy was having a bit of trouble..! xx

Oh poor you!! They had to try twice with the cannula with me on the vein on my hand and I nearly screamed with pain! The anaethetist was like - it will be just a small sharp scratch - errrrrr - rollox was it!!!:hissy:

9 eggs is just wonderful!!!!! :happydance:

Lololol - oh that did make me laugh about the guy having a wee bit of trouble!!! Honestly - that's all they have to do when we go through so much!!!:trouble:

Hope that you are doing okay. Rest up now and fingers crossed for your eggs report.


xxxx


----------



## Strawberry13

Great news about the eggs retrieved babyd! Hoping for a great report tomorrow :) sorry the iv was a pain in the ass but sounds like it was just a minor roadblock to a successful procedure.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies. Just had a bath and got my TED Stockings on. Now laid in bed whilst my darling husband waits on me hand and foot- god, I love my man!! xx

I think some of the eggs would prob be too under developed but I don't know. Have to see what tomorrow brings. I think they're still aiming for 2 or 3 day transfer rather than 5. They are great believers in getting the embryo back in the womb asap. I'm not sure sure, but they're the professionals so I will go with whatever they say xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks ladies. Just had a bath and got my TED Stockings on. Now laid in bed whilst my darling husband waits on me hand and foot- god, I love my man!! xx
> 
> I think some of the eggs would prob be too under developed but I don't know. Have to see what tomorrow brings. I think they're still aiming for 2 or 3 day transfer rather than 5. They are great believers in getting the embryo back in the womb asap. I'm not sure sure, but they're the professionals so I will go with whatever they say xx

Awww - we're lucky to have fabulous hubbys:happydance:

You can never tell with the eggs until you get the report so just wait and see. Until then - just rest up! x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Cjohnson13 said:


> Hey ladies I was informed out of 11eggs retrieves 11 was mature and 9 fertilized! Now the 5 day wait for my embies to grow!!

WOOO HOOO Congrats on those eggs, Cjohnson!!:happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Emmi-congrats on bring PUPO. I hope these next few weeks go quickly for you :)
> 
> Cjohnson- awesome report! Expecting great things the next few days and weeks :)
> 
> Unfortunately my numbers weren't as good, out of the 15 only 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. This is not a common response and I'm expecting a call from the dr soon. I hope that one of these 2 make it. Either way will be a 3 day transfer.

Dont give up hope Strawberry. It only takes one and I am proof of that! <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Do I need to take anything to the hospital with me for ER or just myself and the paperwork? Oh, and my husband of course... ;) xx I am getting a bit anxious about it now. xx

I didn't bring anything with me. They had the gown and slippers there. I wanted to be as comfortable as possbile and make sure I didn't forget anything LOL


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Well what a morning. Got there on time, but stupid nurses at hospital here didn't tell Plymouth I have extremely poor veins, as I told them too numerous times!! Therefore, after 8 attempts by nurse, registrar, consultant and anaesthetist and ultrasound scanner, we finally got a cannula under the top of my left arm! This was at 9.40am and I was meant to go down at 9am!! We were all so annoyed. Anyhow... we got 9 eggs, which was good and they will decide whether to do ICSI or not and let us know tomorrow how things are. Hubby was a superstar. Poor man had to wait ages to give his sample as another poor guy was having a bit of trouble..! xx

Whew what a morning, but the worst is over. Now those lil embabies will grow. WOO HOO!:happydance:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Oh strawberry I will pray for you! Hopefully those 2 embies are growing strong!


----------



## Pinkie3

Well done BabyD another great number. Sorry to hear you had trouble with the cannula, this has been happening to my poor mum while in hospital and its really not very nice so i feel for you. I am not looking forward to that part - it hurts! You got there in the end thats the main thing.

Fingers crossed for your egg report tomorrow and hope you're feeling ok.

Finally my scan day is here tomorrow (longest week of my life!!!) I have alot of cramping today, i can feel those ovaries - please let that be a good sign.

x


----------



## lexus15

BabyDancing13 said:


> Well what a morning. Got there on time, but stupid nurses at hospital here didn't tell Plymouth I have extremely poor veins, as I told them too numerous times!! Therefore, after 8 attempts by nurse, registrar, consultant and anaesthetist and ultrasound scanner, we finally got a cannula under the top of my left arm! This was at 9.40am and I was meant to go down at 9am!! We were all so annoyed. Anyhow... we got 9 eggs, which was good and they will decide whether to do ICSI or not and let us know tomorrow how things are. Hubby was a superstar. Poor man had to wait ages to give his sample as another poor guy was having a bit of trouble..! xx

Well done on your lovely number of eggs! :thumbup: Hopefully your not feeling to sore and especially under the top of your left arm, sounds painful :wacko:


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Emmi-congrats on bring PUPO. I hope these next few weeks go quickly for you :)
> 
> Cjohnson- awesome report! Expecting great things the next few days and weeks :)
> 
> Unfortunately my numbers weren't as good, out of the 15 only 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. This is not a common response and I'm expecting a call from the dr soon. I hope that one of these 2 make it. Either way will be a 3 day transfer.
> 
> Keeing my fingers crossed for you, you only need one - GOOD LUCK xClick to expand...

I totally agree..one quality embryo. :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Ladies I hope you are all doing well during the different stages of your treatment :flower: do any of you know how long it takes for Ovitrelle (250) to come out of our bodies? I can't believe that I'm 10dp3dt..thinking of testing..the waiting isn't getting any easier! 

I'm still constipated + bloated + backache + cramping on & off + lost of appetite (lost a few pounds on a positive note!)+ moody on & off as well! :dohh:

Sending lots of baby dust for our positive outcomes :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Well done BabyD another great number. Sorry to hear you had trouble with the cannula, this has been happening to my poor mum while in hospital and its really not very nice so i feel for you. I am not looking forward to that part - it hurts! You got there in the end thats the main thing.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your egg report tomorrow and hope you're feeling ok.
> 
> Finally my scan day is here tomorrow (longest week of my life!!!) I have alot of cramping today, i can feel those ovaries - please let that be a good sign.
> 
> x

Oooo - scan day at last! Fingers crossed that everything is growing and that you are doing okay.

Big hugs:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Ladies I hope you are all doing well during the different stages of your treatment :flower: do any of you know how long it takes for Ovitrelle (250) to come out of our bodies? I can't believe that I'm 10dp3dt..thinking of testing..the waiting isn't getting any easier!
> 
> I'm still constipated + bloated + backache + cramping on & off + lost of appetite (lost a few pounds on a positive note!)+ moody on & off as well! :dohh:
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust for our positive outcomes :dust::dust::dust:

Was that your trigger Lexus?? I takes about 10 days to get out your system!

Not long now!!! Eeeeeeeek!! Fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi ladies,* Fertilisation report #1:* Out of the 9 eggs, 3 were immature, so that leaves 6. All 6 fertilised with ICSI but one is looking a bit unhappy and probably won't last, leaving us 5 that look good. :)

Tomorrow they will call us to say how they are doing. They will either transfer tomorrow (2DT) or Sunday (3DT) which would hopefully leave us some to freeze. Hope you're all well? x


----------



## lexus15

Aww thats fantastic news on your embies Baby..not long now until your pupo as well! :happydance:


----------



## BabyDancing13

lexus15 said:


> Aww thats fantastic news on your embies Baby..not long now until your pupo as well! :happydance:

Thank you. I am just hoping they divide well and are good quality otherwise we will push for two to be put back. xx


----------



## lexus15

This has been an emotional morning for me so bear with me ladies.:cry:

I'm 11dp3dt today so technically I should be able to get a solid bfp on a hpt. Woke up & poas with an ic which came back with a very faint second line (yipee!) also did an Asda hpt but after the 5 mins waiting time came back negative, however after around 20-30 mins I could see a second faint line, does this count? :cry: :shrug:

Why couldn't it be a solid line so I could know one way or the other? After trying for so long and not seeing any form of a second line when poas I so want to believe its a bfp..

Had a good cry as there is so much emotionally to deal with whilst doing IVF and it's still not clear cut for me! Please send your positive vibes & :dust: & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; to my lovely embie & tell it to thrive in its mama.x

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

lexus15 said:


> This has been an emotional morning for me so bear with me ladies.:cry:
> 
> I'm 11dp3dt today so technically I should be able to get a solid bfp on a hpt. Woke up & poas with an ic which came back with a very faint second line (yipee!) also did an Asda hpt but after the 5 mins waiting time came back negative, however after around 20-30 mins I could see a second faint line, does this count? :cry: :shrug:
> 
> Why couldn't it be a solid line so I could know one way or the other? After trying for so long and not seeing any form of a second line when poas I so want to believe its a bfp..
> 
> Had a good cry as there is so much emotionally to deal with whilst doing IVF and it's still not clear cut for me! Please send your positive vibes & :dust: & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; to my lovely embie & tell it to thrive in its mama.x
> 
> :hugs:

I would try again with FMU and only use the results from the first test used. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi ladies,* Fertilisation report #1:* Out of the 9 eggs, 3 were immature, so that leaves 6. All 6 fertilised with ICSI but one is looking a bit unhappy and probably won't last, leaving us 5 that look good. :)
> 
> Tomorrow they will call us to say how they are doing. They will either transfer tomorrow (2DT) or Sunday (3DT) which would hopefully leave us some to freeze. Hope you're all well? x

Fabulous news!!! Rest up now as if you thought it was a roller coaster during injections - the 2ww is a tad more bonkers. Hope that they are doing good tomorrow and hope that hubby is looking after you!!!! xxx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> This has been an emotional morning for me so bear with me ladies.:cry:
> 
> I'm 11dp3dt today so technically I should be able to get a solid bfp on a hpt. Woke up & poas with an ic which came back with a very faint second line (yipee!) also did an Asda hpt but after the 5 mins waiting time came back negative, however after around 20-30 mins I could see a second faint line, does this count? :cry: :shrug:
> 
> Why couldn't it be a solid line so I could know one way or the other? After trying for so long and not seeing any form of a second line when poas I so want to believe its a bfp..
> 
> Had a good cry as there is so much emotionally to deal with whilst doing IVF and it's still not clear cut for me! Please send your positive vibes & :dust: & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; to my lovely embie & tell it to thrive in its mama.x
> 
> :hugs:

Just hang on in there - my clinic have advised to wait 16 days after a 2 day transfer to test so you may have just tested too early. Sending you lost of positive vibes to your embryo - totally understand what you must be going through. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi ladies,* Fertilisation report #1:* Out of the 9 eggs, 3 were immature, so that leaves 6. All 6 fertilised with ICSI but one is looking a bit unhappy and probably won't last, leaving us 5 that look good. :)
> 
> Tomorrow they will call us to say how they are doing. They will either transfer tomorrow (2DT) or Sunday (3DT) which would hopefully leave us some to freeze. Hope you're all well? x

Well done BabyD, so happy for you. Fingers crossed for the transfer :hugs: x


----------



## Pinkie3

lexus15 said:


> This has been an emotional morning for me so bear with me ladies.:cry:
> 
> I'm 11dp3dt today so technically I should be able to get a solid bfp on a hpt. Woke up & poas with an ic which came back with a very faint second line (yipee!) also did an Asda hpt but after the 5 mins waiting time came back negative, however after around 20-30 mins I could see a second faint line, does this count? :cry: :shrug:
> 
> Why couldn't it be a solid line so I could know one way or the other? After trying for so long and not seeing any form of a second line when poas I so want to believe its a bfp..
> 
> Had a good cry as there is so much emotionally to deal with whilst doing IVF and it's still not clear cut for me! Please send your positive vibes & :dust: & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; to my lovely embie & tell it to thrive in its mama.x
> 
> :hugs:

Praying for you honey but seeing that faint line must give you some hope. Hoping it was too early and you get that big fat line in a few days. You have done so well, stay strong - Big Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Update from me ladies, just got back from the scan. They made me wait nearly an hour i was going out of my head, i was more nervous this time than any other appointment. 

Not great news but not bad... I have 3 follies is each ovary ranging from 10-11 so 6 all together, i was really hoping for a few more and a bit more growth. I have to continue with my meds and go back for another scan on Monday morning, she thinks I will also have to have another scan on Weds with egg collection next Fri. She could see my little worried face :sad1: and told me not to worry and we will get there in the end :thumbup: i really hope so. 

I need to get my sorry butt back to work now, i will also have to cancel my holiday next week and rearrange for the following. I am finding juggling work and explaining to people why i am off and rearrange holidays really difficult.

Lexus, any tips on how you got yours to grow? I am planning on sitting with my leg in the air for 20 mins each day and getting plenty of sleep. My friend has brought me pumpkin seeds for lots of protein. All I fancy is a glass of wine :wine:

Enjoy the rest of your day, i will catch up later this evening.

x


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Update from me ladies, just got back from the scan. They made me wait nearly an hour i was going out of my head, i was more nervous this time than any other appointment.
> 
> Not great news but not bad... I have 3 follies is each ovary ranging from 10-11 so 6 all together, i was really hoping for a few more and a bit more growth. I have to continue with my meds and go back for another scan on Monday morning, she thinks I will also have to have another scan on Weds with egg collection next Fri. She could see my little worried face :sad1: and told me not to worry and we will get there in the end :thumbup: i really hope so.
> 
> I need to get my sorry butt back to work now, i will also have to cancel my holiday next week and rearrange for the following. I am finding juggling work and explaining to people why i am off and rearrange holidays really difficult.
> 
> Lexus, any tips on how you got yours to grow? I am planning on sitting with my leg in the air for 20 mins each day and getting plenty of sleep. My friend has brought me pumpkin seeds for lots of protein. All I fancy is a glass of wine :wine:
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day, i will catch up later this evening.
> 
> x

They will grow with the meds Pinkie!! And each follie may have more than one egg - you don't know until collection. So in the mean time - lots of high protein food and milk and talk to them!! Tell them bleeders that you need them to grow!

That must be hard to explaining to people why you are off :shrug:But they don't need to know details. I was sitting on a bench today as my pooch had a little run and a fellow dog walker exclaimed that I should be doing more exercise with my doggie. So - should I tell him to bog off, be polite and say that I already walked 50 miles:winkwink: or tell him I have to not be too strenuous as I have 2 embies that I need to take care of!! Errrrr - I did actually say that we had had a very long walk already:thumbup:

Ahhh - yes - all I need at the mo is a glass of wine!!! Painful that it's just milk these days:wine:

Catch you laterxxxx


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Update from me ladies, just got back from the scan. They made me wait nearly an hour i was going out of my head, i was more nervous this time than any other appointment.
> 
> Not great news but not bad... I have 3 follies is each ovary ranging from 10-11 so 6 all together, i was really hoping for a few more and a bit more growth. I have to continue with my meds and go back for another scan on Monday morning, she thinks I will also have to have another scan on Weds with egg collection next Fri. She could see my little worried face :sad1: and told me not to worry and we will get there in the end :thumbup: i really hope so.
> 
> I need to get my sorry butt back to work now, i will also have to cancel my holiday next week and rearrange for the following. I am finding juggling work and explaining to people why i am off and rearrange holidays really difficult.
> 
> Lexus, any tips on how you got yours to grow? I am planning on sitting with my leg in the air for 20 mins each day and getting plenty of sleep. My friend has brought me pumpkin seeds for lots of protein. All I fancy is a glass of wine :wine:
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day, i will catch up later this evening.
> 
> x


Pinkie your doing everything correctly..my two dominant follicles grew well with the Menopur (I think the others did but just not enough by EC!) but keep your protein intake high and drink milk if you can stomach it :wacko:

I don't really like wine :sick:but a glass of rum or brandy + coke would do me right now! :thumbup:


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> Ladies I hope you are all doing well during the different stages of your treatment :flower: do any of you know how long it takes for Ovitrelle (250) to come out of our bodies? I can't believe that I'm 10dp3dt..thinking of testing..the waiting isn't getting any easier!
> 
> I'm still constipated + bloated + backache + cramping on & off + lost of appetite (lost a few pounds on a positive note!)+ moody on & off as well! :dohh:
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust for our positive outcomes :dust::dust::dust:

I've seen 9 days online and my clinic said about that as well.


----------



## qwerty310

lexus - eeeeeeeeeeeeee i am so nervously happy for you!!!! i know that it is scary seeing just a faint line but i think it's way too late for trigger for you. stay sane this weekend and stay hopeful that at your beta on monday you will get your BFP! you def could test again this weekend but maybe that was too much drama for you? i know when i tested before it was NEGATIVE when it was negative. and my positive this time wasn't really big and fat and all of a sudden for the cheap strip tests i had to wait at least 2 min to see anything. i TOTALLY understand being worried though. but just try to be a tiny teeny bit hopeful because of your results! and you saw it on two tests so it wasn't a fluke!

babydancing great job! so happy for your little troopers fertilizing! hope you continue to get good reports over the weekend about their growth and good luck in your transfer!

AFM trying to stay calm. losing my job in december and had a lead that didn't pan out this week and i sobbed and sobbed all night. really down. just need to keep some income and health insurance until may (if this baby makes it!). if it doesn't i am so sad that we wouldn't have a chance to do a second (or 3rd or 4th) IVF that we would have otherwise been able to do with my job. DH applying all over the place too so life is stressful. 

honestly though, being pregnant, and especially days like today where i get another beta result (hopefully good this afternoon!) makes it all ok. somehow, we will take care of ourselves and this little one.

hope the rest of you are well. hang in there pinkie!


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> lexus - eeeeeeeeeeeeee i am so nervously happy for you!!!! i know that it is scary seeing just a faint line but i think it's way too late for trigger for you. stay sane this weekend and stay hopeful that at your beta on monday you will get your BFP! you def could test again this weekend but maybe that was too much drama for you? i know when i tested before it was NEGATIVE when it was negative. and my positive this time wasn't really big and fat and all of a sudden for the cheap strip tests i had to wait at least 2 min to see anything. i TOTALLY understand being worried though. but just try to be a tiny teeny bit hopeful because of your results! and you saw it on two tests so it wasn't a fluke!
> 
> babydancing great job! so happy for your little troopers fertilizing! hope you continue to get good reports over the weekend about their growth and good luck in your transfer!
> 
> AFM trying to stay calm. losing my job in december and had a lead that didn't pan out this week and i sobbed and sobbed all night. really down. just need to keep some income and health insurance until may (if this baby makes it!). if it doesn't i am so sad that we wouldn't have a chance to do a second (or 3rd or 4th) IVF that we would have otherwise been able to do with my job. DH applying all over the place too so life is stressful.
> 
> honestly though, being pregnant, and especially days like today where i get another beta result (hopefully good this afternoon!) makes it all ok. somehow, we will take care of ourselves and this little one.
> 
> hope the rest of you are well. hang in there pinkie!

Ahhh Qwerty you are having such a tough and emotional time with the job situation:hugs: Everything seems to be such a domino effect so I do understand.

And you will take care yourselves as people do in the crappiest of situations. As long as you guys remember that you have each other and another special addition coming soon - you will get by.

I really hope that you and hubby get something real soon. xxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for the words of wisdom ladies, i am staying positive and focused, I am just getting impatient now. I tried the pumpkin seeds and they are awful, YUCK! I will find other ways of eating high protein foods. 

Qwerty - good luck with the job searching i really hope something comes up for you soon.

Why is it while we are all going through this IVF life likes to challenge us with other dramas, like we are not stressed/emotional/going crazy women who have enough to think about as it is :wacko:

Hope everyones BFP, PUPO, ET, EC, Scans etc are all going well and everyone is ok.

Its the weekend... Yey :happydance: I plan to relax, sleep, sleep and sleep some more :sleep: x


----------



## qwerty310

Sad news... Beta slowing down. Dr. Is concerned so I will go in again on Sunday and they will scan on Tuesday to see what's happening. :(


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Sad news... Beta slowing down. Dr. Is concerned so I will go in again on Sunday and they will scan on Tuesday to see what's happening. :(

Oh Honey - really hoping and keeping everything crossed that everything is okay. Sending lots of positive energy to you. Take care xxx


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> lexus - eeeeeeeeeeeeee i am so nervously happy for you!!!! i know that it is scary seeing just a faint line but i think it's way too late for trigger for you. stay sane this weekend and stay hopeful that at your beta on monday you will get your BFP! you def could test again this weekend but maybe that was too much drama for you? i know when i tested before it was NEGATIVE when it was negative. and my positive this time wasn't really big and fat and all of a sudden for the cheap strip tests i had to wait at least 2 min to see anything. i TOTALLY understand being worried though. but just try to be a tiny teeny bit hopeful because of your results! and you saw it on two tests so it wasn't a fluke!
> 
> babydancing great job! so happy for your little troopers fertilizing! hope you continue to get good reports over the weekend about their growth and good luck in your transfer!
> 
> AFM trying to stay calm. losing my job in december and had a lead that didn't pan out this week and i sobbed and sobbed all night. really down. just need to keep some income and health insurance until may (if this baby makes it!). if it doesn't i am so sad that we wouldn't have a chance to do a second (or 3rd or 4th) IVF that we would have otherwise been able to do with my job. DH applying all over the place too so life is stressful.
> 
> honestly though, being pregnant, and especially days like today where i get another beta result (hopefully good this afternoon!) makes it all ok. somehow, we will take care of ourselves and this little one.
> 
> hope the rest of you are well. hang in there pinkie!


Thank you so much Qwerty for your kind words, it means a lot..if I can stomach it tomorrow I'll do another test :dohh:

I'm sorry to hear that your lead never worked out, what type of work do you & your hubby do? You know what sweetie it will work out for you guys & you will make it work whether your working or not..fx a job will be round the corner for you & hubs.x :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> This has been an emotional morning for me so bear with me ladies.:cry:
> 
> I'm 11dp3dt today so technically I should be able to get a solid bfp on a hpt. Woke up & poas with an ic which came back with a very faint second line (yipee!) also did an Asda hpt but after the 5 mins waiting time came back negative, however after around 20-30 mins I could see a second faint line, does this count? :cry: :shrug:
> 
> Why couldn't it be a solid line so I could know one way or the other? After trying for so long and not seeing any form of a second line when poas I so want to believe its a bfp..
> 
> Had a good cry as there is so much emotionally to deal with whilst doing IVF and it's still not clear cut for me! Please send your positive vibes & :dust: & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; to my lovely embie & tell it to thrive in its mama.x
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Just hang on in there - my clinic have advised to wait 16 days after a 2 day transfer to test so you may have just tested too early. Sending you lost of positive vibes to your embryo - totally understand what you must be going through. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Aww thanks hon, my beta on Mon will make me 14dp hopefully by then there's hcg swimming through my veins! :winkwink:

How are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> Sad news... Beta slowing down. Dr. Is concerned so I will go in again on Sunday and they will scan on Tuesday to see what's happening. :(


Oh Qwerty, just saw this..fx your little embie will catch up with it's numbers by Sunday & it will be good news for you, praying for you .x :hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> lexus - eeeeeeeeeeeeee i am so nervously happy for you!!!! i know that it is scary seeing just a faint line but i think it's way too late for trigger for you. stay sane this weekend and stay hopeful that at your beta on monday you will get your BFP! you def could test again this weekend but maybe that was too much drama for you? i know when i tested before it was NEGATIVE when it was negative. and my positive this time wasn't really big and fat and all of a sudden for the cheap strip tests i had to wait at least 2 min to see anything. i TOTALLY understand being worried though. but just try to be a tiny teeny bit hopeful because of your results! and you saw it on two tests so it wasn't a fluke!
> 
> babydancing great job! so happy for your little troopers fertilizing! hope you continue to get good reports over the weekend about their growth and good luck in your transfer!
> 
> AFM trying to stay calm. losing my job in december and had a lead that didn't pan out this week and i sobbed and sobbed all night. really down. just need to keep some income and health insurance until may (if this baby makes it!). if it doesn't i am so sad that we wouldn't have a chance to do a second (or 3rd or 4th) IVF that we would have otherwise been able to do with my job. DH applying all over the place too so life is stressful.
> 
> honestly though, being pregnant, and especially days like today where i get another beta result (hopefully good this afternoon!) makes it all ok. somehow, we will take care of ourselves and this little one.
> 
> hope the rest of you are well. hang in there pinkie!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Qwerty for your kind words, it means a lot..if I can stomach it tomorrow I'll do another test :dohh:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your lead never worked out, what type of work do you & your hubby do? You know what sweetie it will work out for you guys & you will make it work whether your working or not..fx a job will be round the corner for you & hubs.x :hugs:Click to expand...

We are scientists (feels so dorky to say but it's true!). Just sad now because if I lose this one it will be a few months before we can try again and won't have our insurance anymore at that point. I'm starting to apply for paper pushing jobs next week just so we can have something.


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks for the words of wisdom ladies, i am staying positive and focused, I am just getting impatient now. I tried the pumpkin seeds and they are awful, YUCK! I will find other ways of eating high protein foods.
> 
> Qwerty - good luck with the job searching i really hope something comes up for you soon.
> 
> Why is it while we are all going through this IVF life likes to challenge us with other dramas, like we are not stressed/emotional/going crazy women who have enough to think about as it is :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyones BFP, PUPO, ET, EC, Scans etc are all going well and everyone is ok.
> 
> Its the weekend... Yey :happydance: I plan to relax, sleep, sleep and sleep some more :sleep: x

Lol Pinkie you made me laugh! :haha: Don't eat the pumpkin seeds by themselves, try eating them with your main meal sprinkled on top or in a salad that has a good heavy dressing to mask their taste! :icecream::cake:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Qwerty, really hoping Sunday brings good news. *hugs*. 

I can't sleep. I keep going over in my mind 2d vs 3d transfer and that it's out of my hands. I know I need to trust the Embryologist with whatever they suggest, but I just always thought i'd have a 3d or 5d transfer. Google is bad for me!! xx 

Keep the faith ladies xx


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey guys- it's been a few days since I've posted here, it's hard to keep up during such a crazy emotional process! Unfortunately our news went from bad to worse, our 2 embies weren't as good quality as we wanted them to be but they put them back today anyway. The somewhat silver lining is that we at least know what at least part of our cycle problem was, my larger follicles didn't have mature eggs so next time they'll have to stim me for longer. 

Lexus did I read correct that you had a slight bfp? Eek I'm sure you're so cautiously excited now!

Qwerty did your beta drop or is it just not go up as much as they wanted it to? Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you right now. 

Cjohnson how are your embies doing today? 

Emmi when is your otd? Probably right around the time of mine..


----------



## Cjohnson13

They said my embies are all in the correct stage of development, so I'm taking that as they are all doing well. I won't know anything till Sunday at 5dt sorry to hear about your embies strawberry but now that they are home they will grow strong and healthy


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> This has been an emotional morning for me so bear with me ladies.:cry:
> 
> I'm 11dp3dt today so technically I should be able to get a solid bfp on a hpt. Woke up & poas with an ic which came back with a very faint second line (yipee!) also did an Asda hpt but after the 5 mins waiting time came back negative, however after around 20-30 mins I could see a second faint line, does this count? :cry: :shrug:
> 
> Why couldn't it be a solid line so I could know one way or the other? After trying for so long and not seeing any form of a second line when poas I so want to believe its a bfp..
> 
> Had a good cry as there is so much emotionally to deal with whilst doing IVF and it's still not clear cut for me! Please send your positive vibes & :dust: & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; to my lovely embie & tell it to thrive in its mama.x
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Just hang on in there - my clinic have advised to wait 16 days after a 2 day transfer to test so you may have just tested too early. Sending you lost of positive vibes to your embryo - totally understand what you must be going through. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks hon, my beta on Mon will make me 14dp hopefully by then there's hcg swimming through my veins! :winkwink:
> 
> How are you feeling today? :hugs:Click to expand...

Morning Honey! I just feel so petrified - that's the only way to describe it! Scared that I do things without thinking that will hurt my embies and so scared that it's a BFN....... Not sure how I am going to get through the next 2 weeks.

Hope that you are hanging in there - hoping that the HCG is there good and strong on Monday! xxx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Qwerty, really hoping Sunday brings good news. *hugs*.
> 
> I can't sleep. I keep going over in my mind 2d vs 3d transfer and that it's out of my hands. I know I need to trust the Embryologist with whatever they suggest, but I just always thought i'd have a 3d or 5d transfer. Google is bad for me!! xx
> 
> Keep the faith ladies xx

Trust the embryologist - I had a 2 day transfer which they decided was best for me. They will do what is right for you - you need to believe that. Dr Google is a headache so maybe keep that to a minimum!!! it will be okay!!

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Strawberry13 said:


> Hey guys- it's been a few days since I've posted here, it's hard to keep up during such a crazy emotional process! Unfortunately our news went from bad to worse, our 2 embies weren't as good quality as we wanted them to be but they put them back today anyway. The somewhat silver lining is that we at least know what at least part of our cycle problem was, my larger follicles didn't have mature eggs so next time they'll have to stim me for longer.
> 
> Lexus did I read correct that you had a slight bfp? Eek I'm sure you're so cautiously excited now!
> 
> Qwerty did your beta drop or is it just not go up as much as they wanted it to? Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you right now.
> 
> Cjohnson how are your embies doing today?
> 
> Emmi when is your otd? Probably right around the time of mine..

At least they are giving them a fighting chance! Take it easy and remember - fertility is never black and white and miracles happen all the time.:hugs:

I test on 4th October - but I may be in the loony bin by then!! This 2ww is something else!!!xxxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Qwerty, really hoping Sunday brings good news. *hugs*.
> 
> I can't sleep. I keep going over in my mind 2d vs 3d transfer and that it's out of my hands. I know I need to trust the Embryologist with whatever they suggest, but I just always thought i'd have a 3d or 5d transfer. Google is bad for me!! xx
> 
> Keep the faith ladies xx
> 
> Trust the embryologist - I had a 2 day transfer which they decided was best for me. They will do what is right for you - you need to believe that. Dr Google is a headache so maybe keep that to a minimum!!! it will be okay!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I think it's the whole thing of only transferring one embryo that worries me. But I also have to consider risks and my own health and know multiples could heighten that. Just waiting for the embryologist to call. :coffee:


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Qwerty, really hoping Sunday brings good news. *hugs*.
> 
> I can't sleep. I keep going over in my mind 2d vs 3d transfer and that it's out of my hands. I know I need to trust the Embryologist with whatever they suggest, but I just always thought i'd have a 3d or 5d transfer. Google is bad for me!! xx
> 
> Keep the faith ladies xx
> 
> Trust the embryologist - I had a 2 day transfer which they decided was best for me. They will do what is right for you - you need to believe that. Dr Google is a headache so maybe keep that to a minimum!!! it will be okay!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I think it's the whole thing of only transferring one embryo that worries me. But I also have to consider risks and my own health and know multiples could heighten that. Just waiting for the embryologist to call. :coffee:Click to expand...

But the that embryo might be supersonic!!! Wait for the call and see what they say - let us know!! xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Ok, i'm no longer worried. We have 4 embryos at grade 1.5 (1 being highest grade) that are at 2-4 cell stage and 2 embryos that are grade 2 also at the 2-4 cell stage.

The embryologist will look at the embryos again tomorrow. If she feels their has been a deterioration then we will transfer 2 tomorrow, if not and the quality remains good, then she is happy to culture them to blastocyst stage. Whoop. xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Qwerty/Strawberry - keep the faith and stay hopeful. Thinking of you both and sending lots of positive thoughts. :hugs:

BabyD/CJ, well done great news on the eggs, ET is around the corner.

Emmi - I will be joining you in the looney bin soon i think.

If anyone finds the off button please let me know, i need one day of no thoughts please. Did anyone else feel sick on their stimms? For the last few days i have been really nauseous. 

x


----------



## qwerty310

Thanks everyone for your sweet words. Numbers are slowing waaaaaaay down but not decreasing so I guess there is still hope. Can't find anyone who has shared this though snd gone on with healthy preg so feeling pretty sad.

Thinking good thoughts fir your growing little embryos this weekend! Gl with transfer!


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Qwerty/Strawberry - keep the faith and stay hopeful. Thinking of you both and sending lots of positive thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> BabyD/CJ, well done great news on the eggs, ET is around the corner.
> 
> Emmi - I will be joining you in the looney bin soon i think.
> 
> If anyone finds the off button please let me know, i need one day of no thoughts please. Did anyone else feel sick on their stimms? For the last few days i have been really nauseous.
> 
> x

I need the off button too Pinkie - I have always been a thinker and my God have I gone into overdrive now!!

I didn't feel sick on the stimms but I wold say that that may be one of the side effects - after all we are putting a whole load of stuff into our body.

Hope that you are okay and that your mum is keeping strong for this new arrival! xxx


----------



## lexus15

Hope everyone is having a great weekend..:coffee:

I also wish there was an off button, it's a hard process we're putting on our bodies and our minds..if anything we will all end up going mad from over analysing everything, stressing out & doubting ourselves while still trying to stay positive about it! :tease::help:

But saying all that..if we are all rewarded with our bfp's and our take home babies in 9 months then it is so worth it! Positive thoughts & wishes.xx :baby::dust::baby:


----------



## Emmi

Here's to a baby boom in 9 months time - we really need this so please listen to us Dear Universe!!!

I am going totally off the wall waiting for the test day! Straight jacket at dawn!!!

xxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Fertilisation report Day 3: All 6 embryos are at the 6-8 cell stage and grade 1.5. She said "they all look lovely", so i'm booked in for Blastocyst transfer at 12.30pm on Tuesday!! Exciting!! xx


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyD - This is fantastic you must be so excited, sounds like you are going to be spoilt for choice. :hugs:

Do you know yet how many you are going to transfer?

x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> BabyD - This is fantastic you must be so excited, sounds like you are going to be spoilt for choice. :hugs:
> 
> Do you know yet how many you are going to transfer?
> 
> x

If they are what the embryologist classes at 'top quality' then probably one, but if not then we will go for two and freeze any left. x


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Fertilisation report Day 3: All 6 embryos are at the 6-8 cell stage and grade 1.5. She said "they all look lovely", so i'm booked in for Blastocyst transfer at 12.30pm on Tuesday!! Exciting!! xx

Great news! Things are really moving now - all aboard the express train!! Sounds fabulous!!!!! xxx


----------



## qwerty310

That's great news baby!


----------



## qwerty310

Just got the call 5150!!! I don't know what to think! I guess this is good but it's weird therefor I will still worry until we have our ultrasound on Tuesday. I had piece of a caramel literally two minutes before they called that had coffee in it because I was like "whatever I am not pregnant anymore" sorry little one for that tiny jolt.

It's really hard because I don't feel pregnant at all lately. I guess I am only 5 1/2 weeks...

Hang in there with me ladies.


----------



## Strawberry13

Amazing news!!! Your little one is hanging in there. Take it easy today :) :)


----------



## tcreasey88

qwerty310 said:


> That's great news baby!

Sounds like they got the 20/9 wrong?! praying for you and a good scan on tues! x


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> Just got the call 5150!!! I don't know what to think! I guess this is good but it's weird therefor I will still worry until we have our ultrasound on Tuesday. I had piece of a caramel literally two minutes before they called that had coffee in it because I was like "whatever I am not pregnant anymore" sorry little one for that tiny jolt.
> 
> It's really hard because I don't feel pregnant at all lately. I guess I am only 5 1/2 weeks...
> 
> Hang in there with me ladies.

Sending lots of sticky vibes and baby dust your way xxx


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> Just got the call 5150!!! I don't know what to think! I guess this is good but it's weird therefor I will still worry until we have our ultrasound on Tuesday. I had piece of a caramel literally two minutes before they called that had coffee in it because I was like "whatever I am not pregnant anymore" sorry little one for that tiny jolt.
> 
> It's really hard because I don't feel pregnant at all lately. I guess I am only 5 1/2 weeks...
> 
> Hang in there with me ladies.

That's a great number Qwerty :thumbup: come on little embryo..fx for your scan on Tue.xx:hugs:.xx


----------



## lexus15

BabyDancing13 said:


> Fertilisation report Day 3: All 6 embryos are at the 6-8 cell stage and grade 1.5. She said "they all look lovely", so i'm booked in for Blastocyst transfer at 12.30pm on Tuesday!! Exciting!! xx

This is fantastic Baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Just got the call 5150!!! I don't know what to think! I guess this is good but it's weird therefor I will still worry until we have our ultrasound on Tuesday. I had piece of a caramel literally two minutes before they called that had coffee in it because I was like "whatever I am not pregnant anymore" sorry little one for that tiny jolt.
> 
> It's really hard because I don't feel pregnant at all lately. I guess I am only 5 1/2 weeks...
> 
> Hang in there with me ladies.

Oh that's great news - lets hope that was just a little hiccup!!!:wacko: Sending lots of sticky baby dust to you!!!

xxxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lexus15

It's my beta tomorrow! I'm scared, nervous & excited all rolled into one..arghh! Still having cramps, backache, moody & constipated big time! :sick::loo:

Sending everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

qwerty310 said:


> Just got the call 5150!!! I don't know what to think! I guess this is good but it's weird therefor I will still worry until we have our ultrasound on Tuesday. I had piece of a caramel literally two minutes before they called that had coffee in it because I was like "whatever I am not pregnant anymore" sorry little one for that tiny jolt.
> 
> It's really hard because I don't feel pregnant at all lately. I guess I am only 5 1/2 weeks...
> 
> Hang in there with me ladies.

Great news Qwerty, hang in there, sending lots of positive thoughts x


----------



## Pinkie3

lexus15 said:


> It's my beta tomorrow! I'm scared, nervous & excited all rolled into one..arghh! Still having cramps, backache, moody & constipated big time! :sick::loo:
> 
> Sending everyone :dust::dust:

Excited for you Lexus, I will be thinking of you good luck and sending you lots of dust :dust:


----------



## BabyDancing13

lexus15 said:


> It's my beta tomorrow! I'm scared, nervous & excited all rolled into one..arghh! Still having cramps, backache, moody & constipated big time! :sick::loo:
> 
> Sending everyone :dust::dust:

Keeping everything crossed for you!! I would have caved in and tested by now- i'm so impatient! :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey Ladies,

Because i had to continue with my stims I got more menopur from the hospital but they didnt have the double dosage menopur, so i had the singles which meant i had to mix 6 this morning, it took forever, i am going to have to get up half hour early just to do my injections.

2nd scan tomorrow, i am so nervous please send me lots of positive thoughts and keep everything crossed that my little follies have grown.

x


----------



## Cjohnson13

Thinking of you tomorrow pinkie


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Because i had to continue with my stims I got more menopur from the hospital but they didnt have the double dosage menopur, so i had the singles which meant i had to mix 6 this morning, it took forever, i am going to have to get up half hour early just to do my injections.
> 
> 2nd scan tomorrow, i am so nervous please send me lots of positive thoughts and keep everything crossed that my little follies have grown.
> 
> x

Keep the faith hun. I wasn't responding well at first and I was increased from 3 to 5 vials of menopur daily and it did the trick. xx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Because i had to continue with my stims I got more menopur from the hospital but they didnt have the double dosage menopur, so i had the singles which meant i had to mix 6 this morning, it took forever, i am going to have to get up half hour early just to do my injections.
> 
> 2nd scan tomorrow, i am so nervous please send me lots of positive thoughts and keep everything crossed that my little follies have grown.
> 
> x

Thinking of you Pinkie! Am sure those little follies have had a lovely growth spurt!! Pain about all them injections but it's all worth it!

Thinking of you - keeping everything crossed!:hugs: xxx


----------



## qwerty310

wow - ladies thank you all. nobody understands what i am going through like you do and it is so nice to get so many positive vibes from around the world.

lexus!!! good luck tomorrow! i am convinced you are pg but i know that you have to be cautious :)

pinkie - hoping that everything looks amazing tomorrow at your scan. take your time with mixing your drugs... sorry that is such a PITA

tee - good luck tomorrow on your us!

strawberry, how you feeling? take really good care of yourself.

babydancing - hope those perfect embryos keep on track for you tomorrow until your transfer. do they call you again tomorrow to give you another report?

everyone else hope you are well and thanks again.


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Because i had to continue with my stims I got more menopur from the hospital but they didnt have the double dosage menopur, so i had the singles which meant i had to mix 6 this morning, it took forever, i am going to have to get up half hour early just to do my injections.
> 
> 2nd scan tomorrow, i am so nervous please send me lots of positive thoughts and keep everything crossed that my little follies have grown.
> 
> x


Good luck at your scan today Pinkie, your turn soon! :thumbup: I had to mix 6 single vials of Menopur so understand how long it takes & I used to get frothy air bubbles! :dohh:


----------



## lexus15

Can't sleeps which is why I'm on here so early.. I am so tired! :sleep:

Emmi..how are you feeling, any symptoms? When is your beta? Will you test before? :hugs:

Baby..excited that tomorrow you will be pupo as well! :thumbup:

Qwerty..your embie is doing great & I hope you are feeling more positive :thumbup:

Strawberry..How are you hon? Your mum? :hugs:

Tee..good luck with your scan..is it today? :hugs:

Pinkie..good luck at 2nd scan today :thumbup:

Cjohnson..how are you? When are you having ET? :hugs:

This is a great supportive thread, thank you! I wish us all our BFP's & our take home babies :baby: Positive thinking ladies, have a great Monday!.xx 

:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Qwerty- we shouldn't get any more calls now until we arrive tomorrow to discuss the transfer and whole 'how many do we put back' scenario. It all depends on the quality and associated risks I think. I feel it's more of a harder decision to make when you're offered a choice. xx

Lexus- I can't wait to be PUPO but also scared to death as this is it, the end is in sight and it's all out of my control. How you feeling? what time is your beta?? xx


----------



## Emmi

Thinking of you Lexus - hoping and wishing that it's what you deserve it to be!!!!:flower:

I am finding the wait excrutiating!!! The last few weeks have been tiring but very focused - injections, scans etc.....But now - just feel like I am floundering. Have turned into a shopaholic to pass so may end up bankrupting us:wacko::dohh:

How is everyone else doing?? Not long now Baby? Pinkie - hope them follies are growing! Qwerty - hoping that Beta is still strong!! Strawberry? Cj??


xxxx


----------



## Cjohnson13

I had my et yesterday now just the dreaded wait lol


----------



## BabyDancing13

Cjohnson13 said:


> I had my et yesterday now just the dreaded wait lol

Good luck. How many did you transfer?? x


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Qwerty- we shouldn't get any more calls now until we arrive tomorrow to discuss the transfer and whole 'how many do we put back' scenario. It all depends on the quality and associated risks I think. I feel it's more of a harder decision to make when you're offered a choice. xx

Hi babydancing - check out another thread that I posted (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1949627-lets-go-one-embryo.html) and see the info there from chickensoup about electing to transfer only one. I was worried because I thought my clinic was going to pressure me into doing more but they said no they adhere to the recent SART standard of if you are under 35 and it is your first IVF they just do one in most cases.


----------



## Strawberry13

Congrats on cjohnson for being PUPO! There are a lot of us in the tww. 

Lexus wishing you all the best today!! 

AFM I basically just spent the last 3 days crying. I just feel like what happened to me was so unfair, and to boot my embryos don't even have a good chance. At least I don't feel any pressure in this tww as I already know my likely outcome. I'm just gonna try to keep myself busy and see if I can get an appt w the doc sooner rather than later to discuss next steps. Is there anyone on this thread that has had to do more than one ivf cycle?


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> This has been an emotional morning for me so bear with me ladies.:cry:
> 
> I'm 11dp3dt today so technically I should be able to get a solid bfp on a hpt. Woke up & poas with an ic which came back with a very faint second line (yipee!) also did an Asda hpt but after the 5 mins waiting time came back negative, however after around 20-30 mins I could see a second faint line, does this count? :cry: :shrug:
> 
> Why couldn't it be a solid line so I could know one way or the other? After trying for so long and not seeing any form of a second line when poas I so want to believe its a bfp..
> 
> Had a good cry as there is so much emotionally to deal with whilst doing IVF and it's still not clear cut for me! Please send your positive vibes & :dust: & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; to my lovely embie & tell it to thrive in its mama.x
> 
> :hugs:

I am sending you positive vibes and sticky baby dust. I truly hope that you get your BFP. When is your Beta?


----------



## lexus15

How is everyone? 

I went to get my bloods done at 10.30am but didn't get seen until 12.40pm :wacko: The woman doing the bloods was nice & said to still ring fertility to get results although they may not have been processed until tomorrow :nope:


----------



## TeeinAZ

I am still trying to catch up with everyone's posts. 

Update on me: I am going in today for my very first ultrasound. I am scared to death! Ladies I even POAS this morning to be sure that it did fade. What is wrong with me? LOL 

I am just praying that my little super baby is in there and hanging on!! 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well. I am off to catch up on the posts.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Because i had to continue with my stims I got more menopur from the hospital but they didnt have the double dosage menopur, so i had the singles which meant i had to mix 6 this morning, it took forever, i am going to have to get up half hour early just to do my injections.
> 
> 2nd scan tomorrow, i am so nervous please send me lots of positive thoughts and keep everything crossed that my little follies have grown.
> 
> x

Pinkie I am sending you lots and lots of prayers!!! I know how nerve racking stimming is. I was so nervous every scan I went in for. You got this!!! Grow follies grow follies!!! :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

My beta is 605 at 14dp3dt! Did a hpt & second line was much darker & stronger!! 

Yippee I'm pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you all for your support, positive thoughts & kind words ladies :hugs:

I cant believe that my prayers have been answered after struggling for 5 years ttc & spending a fortune on various fertility treatments, IVF worked first time & with one strong embryo..go one embryo!:thumbup: :happydance:

Wishing you all your own bfp's.xx

:hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Lexus amazing!!! So so so happy for you. You had a super embryo in there which will no doubt be a super baby :)

Pinkie how'd your scan go? 

Tee best of luck at your scan. It's very normal to be nervous :)


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> My beta is 605 at 14dp3dt! Did a hpt & second line was much darker & stronger!!
> 
> Yippee I'm pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you all for your support, positive thoughts & kind words ladies :hugs:
> 
> I cant believe that my prayers have been answered after struggling for 5 years ttc & spending a fortune on various fertility treatments, IVF worked first time & with one strong embryo..go one embryo!:thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all your own bfp's.xx
> 
> :hugs:

WOOO HOOOOO Lexus! I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Congrats momma!


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> My beta is 605 at 14dp3dt! Did a hpt & second line was much darker & stronger!!
> 
> Yippee I'm pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you all for your support, positive thoughts & kind words ladies :hugs:
> 
> I cant believe that my prayers have been answered after struggling for 5 years ttc & spending a fortune on various fertility treatments, IVF worked first time & with one strong embryo..go one embryo!:thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all your own bfp's.xx
> 
> :hugs:

I also have one embryo! We got ourselves some super babies!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty310

YAY LEXUS!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you girl!!! what an amazing feeling right? after all this heartache you did it and every shot was worth it!!! give yourself a big hug and get DH to give you more.


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> I am still trying to catch up with everyone's posts.
> 
> Update on me: I am going in today for my very first ultrasound. I am scared to death! Ladies I even POAS this morning to be sure that it did fade. What is wrong with me? LOL
> 
> I am just praying that my little super baby is in there and hanging on!!
> 
> I hope all of you ladies are doing well. I am off to catch up on the posts.

Totally understand you wanting to pee on sticks constantly - it's like it's too good to be true! Hope that you are hanging in on there.

Go go superembryo!!!! xxx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> My beta is 605 at 14dp3dt! Did a hpt & second line was much darker & stronger!!
> 
> Yippee I'm pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you all for your support, positive thoughts & kind words ladies :hugs:
> 
> I cant believe that my prayers have been answered after struggling for 5 years ttc & spending a fortune on various fertility treatments, IVF worked first time & with one strong embryo..go one embryo!:thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all your own bfp's.xx
> 
> :hugs:

Oh Lexus - how absolutely wonderful - so happy for you!!!!!!:happydance: Go go go super embryos !!! Bet that you are over the moon and all of a fluster!!!
Such happy happy news.

xxxxx


----------



## lexus15

Thank you ladies! I cant stop smiling..that is after I cried! First scan in 3 to 4 weeks time, they didnt answer the phone so have to book it tomorrow in the morning! :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> My beta is 605 at 14dp3dt! Did a hpt & second line was much darker & stronger!!
> 
> Yippee I'm pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you all for your support, positive thoughts & kind words ladies :hugs:
> 
> I cant believe that my prayers have been answered after struggling for 5 years ttc & spending a fortune on various fertility treatments, IVF worked first time & with one strong embryo..go one embryo!:thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all your own bfp's.xx
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I also have one embryo! We got ourselves some super babies!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Exactly, all it takes is one!! :baby:

How was your scan?:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> My beta is 605 at 14dp3dt! Did a hpt & second line was much darker & stronger!!
> 
> Yippee I'm pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you all for your support, positive thoughts & kind words ladies :hugs:
> 
> I cant believe that my prayers have been answered after struggling for 5 years ttc & spending a fortune on various fertility treatments, IVF worked first time & with one strong embryo..go one embryo!:thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all your own bfp's.xx
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I also have one embryo! We got ourselves some super babies!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, all it takes is one!! :baby:
> 
> How was your scan?:hugs:Click to expand...

I haven't gone yet, it's at 11:15 am - so in about an hour and 15 minutes. I am so nervous. I did take another HTP which is silly, but I had to see the line again. LOL And it was darker. So that made me feel better! 

Do you have a second Beta set up?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Huge congratulations Lexus! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :) xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Congrats Lexus!! How amazing after 5 years :) xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Ladies, whilst you have been taking the Progesterone, have you had little twinges in your lower abdomen? I keep thinking AF is going to come. xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Ladies, whilst you have been taking the Progesterone, have you had little twinges in your lower abdomen? I keep thinking AF is going to come. xx

yes! not sure if it was progesterone or implantation/pg thing though. wait... you get your transfer tomorrow right? so you might just have cramping after egg retrieval still. i had it for 3 or 4 days after retrieval.


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, whilst you have been taking the Progesterone, have you had little twinges in your lower abdomen? I keep thinking AF is going to come. xx
> 
> yes! not sure if it was progesterone or implantation/pg thing though. wait... you get your transfer tomorrow right? so you might just have cramping after egg retrieval still. i had it for 3 or 4 days after retrieval.Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm on 400mg morn and night and clexane. Yep transfer is tomorrow. xx


----------



## Emmi

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Baby - that's really come round quickly - eeek!!:happydance: xxx

Oh - and yes - plenty of twinges on the progesterone!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Baby - that's really come round quickly - eeek!!:happydance: xxx

Thank you :flower: How are you? Any symptoms? xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Baby - that's really come round quickly - eeek!!:happydance: xxx
> 
> Thank you :flower: How are you? Any symptoms? xxClick to expand...

No symptoms at all - not a single twinge!!! The 2ww is a total killer - have totally lost the plot altogether:wacko: Have turned into a shopaholic to cope!!! Gonna be bankrupt!!!! xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Lexus - OMG!!!!!!!!!!! This is such amazing news I am so happy for you right now :happydance: You go girl!!!! All this craziness has been so worth it. Enjoy this moment honey and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy :hugs:

Update from me - my scan went well today, they are growing!!!!!! Still a few small ones but but a good few ranging from 13-16mm so we are getting there. I was so nervous, I have been on the highest dose of stims since day one (i was just lucky to have double dosage vials) so i cant increase. They are going to check them again on Weds and do egg collection on Friday - excited and terrified. 

Tee - Good luck with the US, I hope it went well.

CJ - Congrats on the ET, i hope the wait isnt driving you too mad?

Strawberry - stay positive hun, there is hope

Qwerty - I hope you're feeling ok and your little baba is going strong. 

BabyD - Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Emmi - Have they put you in a padded room yet lol

Hope eveyone is good x


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Lexus - OMG!!!!!!!!!!! This is such amazing news I am so happy for you right now :happydance: You go girl!!!! All this craziness has been so worth it. Enjoy this moment honey and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> Update from me - my scan went well today, they are growing!!!!!! Still a few small ones but but a good few ranging from 13-16mm so we are getting there. I was so nervous, I have been on the highest dose of stims since day one (i was just lucky to have double dosage vials) so i cant increase. They are going to check them again on Weds and do egg collection on Friday - excited and terrified.
> 
> Tee - Good luck with the US, I hope it went well.
> 
> CJ - Congrats on the ET, i hope the wait isnt driving you too mad?
> 
> Strawberry - stay positive hun, there is hope
> 
> Qwerty - I hope you're feeling ok and your little baba is going strong.
> 
> BabyD - Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
> 
> Emmi - Have they put you in a padded room yet lol
> 
> Hope eveyone is good x

Gosh - the merry go round has suddenly speeded up!! That's brilliant about your follies and then EC will be here before you know it!!! So happy for you!!

ASM - am going proper loopy in this wait!! My poor hubby has had tears to greet him when he got home - I am crying at everything!!! Why don't I have symptoms?? Why isn't it sunny? Why didn't I win the lottery??? Am an emotional mess - was crying even at that song 'Oceans Apart' on the radio!!! But hubby has taken Thursday and Friday off - need the time to go quicker so that will help!!!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

:happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?

So here's my little one's second picture. <3
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 5wks4days.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## qwerty310

yay Tee! so great!


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> yay Tee! so great!

It sort of solidified it, ya know? Although I do have mild OHSS which is a bummer. 

Thank you Qwerty!


----------



## qwerty310

Tee what does this mean? I am clueless about it other than during stims...


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3

Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxx


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Lexus - OMG!!!!!!!!!!! This is such amazing news I am so happy for you right now :happydance: You go girl!!!! All this craziness has been so worth it. Enjoy this moment honey and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> Update from me - my scan went well today, they are growing!!!!!! Still a few small ones but but a good few ranging from 13-16mm so we are getting there. I was so nervous, I have been on the highest dose of stims since day one (i was just lucky to have double dosage vials) so i cant increase. They are going to check them again on Weds and do egg collection on Friday - excited and terrified.
> 
> Tee - Good luck with the US, I hope it went well.
> 
> CJ - Congrats on the ET, i hope the wait isnt driving you too mad?
> 
> Strawberry - stay positive hun, there is hope
> 
> Qwerty - I hope you're feeling ok and your little baba is going strong.
> 
> BabyD - Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
> 
> Emmi - Have they put you in a padded room yet lol
> 
> Hope eveyone is good x
> 
> Gosh - the merry go round has suddenly speeded up!! That's brilliant about your follies and then EC will be here before you know it!!! So happy for you!!
> 
> ASM - am going proper loopy in this wait!! My poor hubby has had tears to greet him when he got home - I am crying at everything!!! Why don't I have symptoms?? Why isn't it sunny? Why didn't I win the lottery??? Am an emotional mess - was crying even at that song 'Oceans Apart' on the radio!!! But hubby has taken Thursday and Friday off - need the time to go quicker so that will help!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Awww Emmi, I'm with you on being emotional even without out all these drugs..I'm naturally emotional! :wacko: Your hubby sounds supportive, what do you have planned for Thur & Fri? When is your beta? 

Having no symptoms doesn't mean anything as some have, others don't & still get bfp's, have faith in them! :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3

Aww Tee, your picture is lovely of your little one..made me want to cry! Congrats sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Have my appt for my first scan on 29th Oct to check everything & heartbeat, it's ages away so will have to stock up on poas as I will be doing quite a few until then!! :wacko:

Don't have to have another beta but have to continue same drugs as before until week 12!

Hope everyone is doing well, it's all changing here! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Lexus - OMG!!!!!!!!!!! This is such amazing news I am so happy for you right now :happydance: You go girl!!!! All this craziness has been so worth it. Enjoy this moment honey and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> Update from me - my scan went well today, they are growing!!!!!! Still a few small ones but but a good few ranging from 13-16mm so we are getting there. I was so nervous, I have been on the highest dose of stims since day one (i was just lucky to have double dosage vials) so i cant increase. They are going to check them again on Weds and do egg collection on Friday - excited and terrified.
> 
> Tee - Good luck with the US, I hope it went well.
> 
> CJ - Congrats on the ET, i hope the wait isnt driving you too mad?
> 
> Strawberry - stay positive hun, there is hope
> 
> Qwerty - I hope you're feeling ok and your little baba is going strong.
> 
> BabyD - Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
> 
> Emmi - Have they put you in a padded room yet lol
> 
> Hope eveyone is good x
> 
> Gosh - the merry go round has suddenly speeded up!! That's brilliant about your follies and then EC will be here before you know it!!! So happy for you!!
> 
> ASM - am going proper loopy in this wait!! My poor hubby has had tears to greet him when he got home - I am crying at everything!!! Why don't I have symptoms?? Why isn't it sunny? Why didn't I win the lottery??? Am an emotional mess - was crying even at that song 'Oceans Apart' on the radio!!! But hubby has taken Thursday and Friday off - need the time to go quicker so that will help!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww Emmi, I'm with you on being emotional even without out all these drugs..I'm naturally emotional! :wacko: Your hubby sounds supportive, what do you have planned for Thur & Fri? When is your beta?
> 
> Having no symptoms doesn't mean anything as some have, others don't & still get bfp's, have faith in them! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ha - I'm a bit of weeping willow! Am quite an emotional person and more so at the moment. I guess the thing is - everyone has different symptoms so you just don't know what to think - all so hard.

Hubby is very lovely - I have really given him a headache these last few weeks and he has just coped!! I would love to go away for a long weekend but we are bit broke after IVF so maybe lots of days outs. We are near the Cotswolds but may have to get back down south to see some girlie friends.

How are you doing - I bet you just are over the moon and slightly in shock!!

xxx


----------



## Strawberry13

Tee- so amazing! You must be so thrilled. 

Qwerty- anymore news? Do you know when your first scan will be? 

So happy for all of the preggos on here- you all give me hope!!

Btw is it weird I have like zero side effects from anything? No effects from the pio shots and really feel 100% normal.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Ladies, 

We had a very difficult time choosing what to transfer because out of the 6, 5 made it to Blastocyst and our hospital have not performed so many blastocyst transfers. After much discussion, and listening to the consultants views about risks of multiples etc, we feel we really made a decision that was right for us. 

So, I am currently PUPO with a grade 5AA hatching blastocyst and we are praying it was the right decision. xx
 



Attached Files:







Blasto.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry13 said:


> Tee- so amazing! You must be so thrilled.
> 
> Qwerty- anymore news? Do you know when your first scan will be?
> 
> So happy for all of the preggos on here- you all give me hope!!
> 
> Btw is it weird I have like zero side effects from anything? No effects from the pio shots and really feel 100% normal.

Have first scan today! Later this afternoon. So nervous and excited! Not really sure what to expect on what we are "supposed" to see but at least we will rule out ectopic and might get more explanation of weird numbers from my doc.


----------



## qwerty310

baby I think you made a great choice!! Sounds like you have a top grade little bug in there! good luck to you and relax today :)


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We had a very difficult time choosing what to transfer because out of the 6, 5 made it to Blastocyst and our hospital have not performed so many blastocyst transfers. After much discussion, and listening to the consultants views about risks of multiples etc, we feel we really made a decision that was right for us.
> 
> So, I am currently PUPO with a grade 5AA hatching blastocyst and we are praying it was the right decision. xx

Ooooo loving that word hatching!! I am sure that you made the best decision with the info you had!!

Welcome to PUPO and the most difficult part of it! Take it easy and keep busy - but nowt too strenuous!!xxx


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Tee- so amazing! You must be so thrilled.
> 
> Qwerty- anymore news? Do you know when your first scan will be?
> 
> So happy for all of the preggos on here- you all give me hope!!
> 
> Btw is it weird I have like zero side effects from anything? No effects from the pio shots and really feel 100% normal.
> 
> Have first scan today! Later this afternoon. So nervous and excited! Not really sure what to expect on what we are "supposed" to see but at least we will rule out ectopic and might get more explanation of weird numbers from my doc.Click to expand...

Really hope that you get your answers - hope that everything is fabulous for you - fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We had a very difficult time choosing what to transfer because out of the 6, 5 made it to Blastocyst and our hospital have not performed so many blastocyst transfers. After much discussion, and listening to the consultants views about risks of multiples etc, we feel we really made a decision that was right for us.
> 
> So, I am currently PUPO with a grade 5AA hatching blastocyst and we are praying it was the right decision. xx

Congrats - we transferred One AAA Grade blast and I am almost 6 weeks pregnant. It will happen!!! Good luck to you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies, now I get to join you in the crazy two week wait. Those pregnant so far, any tips on what you did or didn't do?? xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Tee what does this mean? I am clueless about it other than during stims...

My doc said it's common after stimming and getting pregnant because of the increase of HCG. He said that it will go away on its own. If it was severe I'd have to get it drained. Whew.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxxClick to expand...

I know Emmi - I am just in awe of that little black blob. LOL I can't wait to at least see the heartbeat next monday. I don't want to get my hopes up about hearing it, I know it still might be too soon. It's happening so fast now. 

Soon you will be scheduling the same appointments! How are you feeling???:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks ladies, now I get to join you in the crazy two week wait. Those pregnant so far, any tips on what you did or didn't do?? xx

The week after the transfer I didn't do anything. I laid in bed. My hubby even brought a cooler up to my room with everything I needed so I didn't have to walk downstairs. I just got up to use the loo and shower. 

I also ate a pineapple core a day, a hand full of Brazil nuts everyday, drank a LOT of powerade and smart water and some Pom juice. This may sound silly but I watched funny movies to get me laughing and my mom and sister came over and we LAUGHED so hard. I read somewhere a good laugh is good for the transfer. (I told you it sounds weird). I was also taking prenatals and DHA everyday. No heating pads or tylenol. My doc said that the embryo doesn't like heat. LOL She also said you can't pee, poo or fart it out. HAHAH so just relax as much as possible and talk to that little embaby. Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

TeeinAZ said:


> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3

What a wonderful picture, so pleased for you Tee it must be starting to feel real xx


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know Emmi - I am just in awe of that little black blob. LOL I can't wait to at least see the heartbeat next monday. I don't want to get my hopes up about hearing it, I know it still might be too soon. It's happening so fast now.
> 
> Soon you will be scheduling the same appointments! How are you feeling???:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I can imagine the apprehension!! All of this journey is so scary!!!

I am better today - I was very teary yesterday:cry: I had a lovely weekend and then back to too much thinking time!!! Convinced that the IVF hadn't worked - no symptoms and just freaking out with the wait.....Am going bonkers!!

But today - I spoke to a nurse and she calmed me down big time. I have slight cramping which could be the progesterone. All so hard all the symptom spotting!! But - I am just praying and hoping big time....

xxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We had a very difficult time choosing what to transfer because out of the 6, 5 made it to Blastocyst and our hospital have not performed so many blastocyst transfers. After much discussion, and listening to the consultants views about risks of multiples etc, we feel we really made a decision that was right for us.
> 
> So, I am currently PUPO with a grade 5AA hatching blastocyst and we are praying it was the right decision. xx

Congratulation BabyD, what wonderful news -if you feel this was the right decision then it will be x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> What a wonderful picture, so pleased for you Tee it must be starting to feel real xxClick to expand...

Thank you Pinkie. It is feeling real now. Once I see that heartbeat then I will just be over the moon.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Tee- so amazing! You must be so thrilled.
> 
> Qwerty- anymore news? Do you know when your first scan will be?
> 
> So happy for all of the preggos on here- you all give me hope!!
> 
> Btw is it weird I have like zero side effects from anything? No effects from the pio shots and really feel 100% normal.

Strawberry - I am just on cloud nine right now. I'm still so nervous but I am trying to stay positive. :winkwink:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, 

Great to hear some good news on here again tonight. 

I have my 3rd scan tomorrow, getting nervous again, had my acupuncture last night so hope that gave them a good growth spurt and I can trigger tomorrow night. I will be glad when these injections are over, i was doing ok on them but for the last 7 days i have been feeling really sick and I have more spots than when i was a teenager!!!

Emmi - glad you are feeling better today, keep the faith and yes organised some nice days out with the hubby to take your mind off things., you will soon be joining the BFP club. 

Qwerty - good luck today i hope you get some good news. 

Hope you are all feeling good today, happy and positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know Emmi - I am just in awe of that little black blob. LOL I can't wait to at least see the heartbeat next monday. I don't want to get my hopes up about hearing it, I know it still might be too soon. It's happening so fast now.
> 
> Soon you will be scheduling the same appointments! How are you feeling???:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine the apprehension!! All of this journey is so scary!!!
> 
> I am better today - I was very teary yesterday:cry: I had a lovely weekend and then back to too much thinking time!!! Convinced that the IVF hadn't worked - no symptoms and just freaking out with the wait.....Am going bonkers!!
> 
> But today - I spoke to a nurse and she calmed me down big time. I have slight cramping which could be the progesterone. All so hard all the symptom spotting!! But - I am just praying and hoping big time....
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Emmi - I was the same way in the last week of the tww. I was a mess and I was so convinced that every "symptom" was the progesterone. It's so hard to tell and it's so hard not to want to test! Are you going to POAS early or wait for the beta? One symptom that did it for me where I was like, OK that isn't right, was my (TMI) nipples. They were bigger and my breast were covered in veins. I knew that I was pregnant when I saw that. But I was still trying to not get my hopes up. The TWW does drive you mad!!


----------



## lexus15

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We had a very difficult time choosing what to transfer because out of the 6, 5 made it to Blastocyst and our hospital have not performed so many blastocyst transfers. After much discussion, and listening to the consultants views about risks of multiples etc, we feel we really made a decision that was right for us.
> 
> So, I am currently PUPO with a grade 5AA hatching blastocyst and we are praying it was the right decision. xx


Congrats on being pupo Baby with a great looking embie! :thumbup: :happydance:

At my hospital, they advised me to take things easy up & carry on like normal apart from no gym! Taking that advice literally, I went shopping two hours after ET pushing the trolley & everything then sat a 3 hour exam later that evening & it worked for me! Try & rest as much as possible & don't stress over the 2ww (yeah right like I never did!) :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Great to hear some good news on here again tonight.
> 
> I have my 3rd scan tomorrow, getting nervous again, had my acupuncture last night so hope that gave them a good growth spurt and I can trigger tomorrow night. I will be glad when these injections are over, i was doing ok on them but for the last 7 days i have been feeling really sick and I have more spots than when i was a teenager!!!
> 
> Emmi - glad you are feeling better today, keep the faith and yes organised some nice days out with the hubby to take your mind off things., you will soon be joining the BFP club.
> 
> Qwerty - good luck today i hope you get some good news.
> 
> Hope you are all feeling good today, happy and positive thoughts to everyone xx

YAY for the trigger!!! I know what you mean about finally being done with the stimming. I was on stims for 10 days. I was so over it! Hang in there momma!!! :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know Emmi - I am just in awe of that little black blob. LOL I can't wait to at least see the heartbeat next monday. I don't want to get my hopes up about hearing it, I know it still might be too soon. It's happening so fast now.
> 
> Soon you will be scheduling the same appointments! How are you feeling???:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine the apprehension!! All of this journey is so scary!!!
> 
> I am better today - I was very teary yesterday:cry: I had a lovely weekend and then back to too much thinking time!!! Convinced that the IVF hadn't worked - no symptoms and just freaking out with the wait.....Am going bonkers!!
> 
> But today - I spoke to a nurse and she calmed me down big time. I have slight cramping which could be the progesterone. All so hard all the symptom spotting!! But - I am just praying and hoping big time....
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Glad your feeling better & nurse calmed your fears hon, cramping could be your embie implanting as well so think positive..sending lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

TeeinAZ said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Great to hear some good news on here again tonight.
> 
> I have my 3rd scan tomorrow, getting nervous again, had my acupuncture last night so hope that gave them a good growth spurt and I can trigger tomorrow night. I will be glad when these injections are over, i was doing ok on them but for the last 7 days i have been feeling really sick and I have more spots than when i was a teenager!!!
> 
> Emmi - glad you are feeling better today, keep the faith and yes organised some nice days out with the hubby to take your mind off things., you will soon be joining the BFP club.
> 
> Qwerty - good luck today i hope you get some good news.
> 
> Hope you are all feeling good today, happy and positive thoughts to everyone xx
> 
> YAY for the trigger!!! I know what you mean about finally being done with the stimming. I was on stims for 10 days. I was so over it! Hang in there momma!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Tee - tomorrow will be day 14 of stimms for me, I am bored now lol x


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know Emmi - I am just in awe of that little black blob. LOL I can't wait to at least see the heartbeat next monday. I don't want to get my hopes up about hearing it, I know it still might be too soon. It's happening so fast now.
> 
> Soon you will be scheduling the same appointments! How are you feeling???:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine the apprehension!! All of this journey is so scary!!!
> 
> I am better today - I was very teary yesterday:cry: I had a lovely weekend and then back to too much thinking time!!! Convinced that the IVF hadn't worked - no symptoms and just freaking out with the wait.....Am going bonkers!!
> 
> But today - I spoke to a nurse and she calmed me down big time. I have slight cramping which could be the progesterone. All so hard all the symptom spotting!! But - I am just praying and hoping big time....
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Emmi - I was the same way in the last week of the tww. I was a mess and I was so convinced that every "symptom" was the progesterone. It's so hard to tell and it's so hard not to want to test! Are you going to POAS early or wait for the beta? One symptom that did it for me where I was like, OK that isn't right, was my (TMI) nipples. They were bigger and my breast were covered in veins. I knew that I was pregnant when I saw that. But I was still trying to not get my hopes up. The TWW does drive you mad!!Click to expand...

Mine was mainly backache from 3dp everyday & snot like/clumpy cm (tmi!) for a couple of days which I don't get during a normal cycle! :wacko:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Great to hear some good news on here again tonight.
> 
> I have my 3rd scan tomorrow, getting nervous again, had my acupuncture last night so hope that gave them a good growth spurt and I can trigger tomorrow night. I will be glad when these injections are over, i was doing ok on them but for the last 7 days i have been feeling really sick and I have more spots than when i was a teenager!!!
> 
> Emmi - glad you are feeling better today, keep the faith and yes organised some nice days out with the hubby to take your mind off things., you will soon be joining the BFP club.
> 
> Qwerty - good luck today i hope you get some good news.
> 
> Hope you are all feeling good today, happy and positive thoughts to everyone xx
> 
> YAY for the trigger!!! I know what you mean about finally being done with the stimming. I was on stims for 10 days. I was so over it! Hang in there momma!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tee - tomorrow will be day 14 of stimms for me, I am bored now lol xClick to expand...

OMG day 14??!! Oh you poor thing!!!! After you heal from retreival you're going to feel sooooooooo great! :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Everyone is moving in the right direction :thumbup:

I've been trying to get a pregnancy ticker but I can't copy & paste it! Do any of you know how to do it? :dohh:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know Emmi - I am just in awe of that little black blob. LOL I can't wait to at least see the heartbeat next monday. I don't want to get my hopes up about hearing it, I know it still might be too soon. It's happening so fast now.
> 
> Soon you will be scheduling the same appointments! How are you feeling???:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine the apprehension!! All of this journey is so scary!!!
> 
> I am better today - I was very teary yesterday:cry: I had a lovely weekend and then back to too much thinking time!!! Convinced that the IVF hadn't worked - no symptoms and just freaking out with the wait.....Am going bonkers!!
> 
> But today - I spoke to a nurse and she calmed me down big time. I have slight cramping which could be the progesterone. All so hard all the symptom spotting!! But - I am just praying and hoping big time....
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Emmi - I was the same way in the last week of the tww. I was a mess and I was so convinced that every "symptom" was the progesterone. It's so hard to tell and it's so hard not to want to test! Are you going to POAS early or wait for the beta? One symptom that did it for me where I was like, OK that isn't right, was my (TMI) nipples. They were bigger and my breast were covered in veins. I knew that I was pregnant when I saw that. But I was still trying to not get my hopes up. The TWW does drive you mad!!Click to expand...

I hate this feeling of no control and just waiting - it's a real killer!! I am going to try and sit it out until my OTD.... I just don't want more drama!! My boobies:holly: look exactly the same...... No symptoms apart from cramps which is most probably the progesterone - I am praying that it's implantation but who knows!! Gawd - am going crazy!!:wacko:

xxx


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Great to hear some good news on here again tonight.
> 
> I have my 3rd scan tomorrow, getting nervous again, had my acupuncture last night so hope that gave them a good growth spurt and I can trigger tomorrow night. I will be glad when these injections are over, i was doing ok on them but for the last 7 days i have been feeling really sick and I have more spots than when i was a teenager!!!
> 
> Emmi - glad you are feeling better today, keep the faith and yes organised some nice days out with the hubby to take your mind off things., you will soon be joining the BFP club.
> 
> Qwerty - good luck today i hope you get some good news.
> 
> Hope you are all feeling good today, happy and positive thoughts to everyone xx
> 
> YAY for the trigger!!! I know what you mean about finally being done with the stimming. I was on stims for 10 days. I was so over it! Hang in there momma!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tee - tomorrow will be day 14 of stimms for me, I am bored now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG day 14??!! Oh you poor thing!!!! After you heal from retreival you're going to feel sooooooooo great! :hugs:Click to expand...

Crikey Pinkie - that's a whole lot of stimming but you are getting somewhere know. Thinking of you tomorrow - hope that you follies will do you proud!!!
xxxx


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know Emmi - I am just in awe of that little black blob. LOL I can't wait to at least see the heartbeat next monday. I don't want to get my hopes up about hearing it, I know it still might be too soon. It's happening so fast now.
> 
> Soon you will be scheduling the same appointments! How are you feeling???:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine the apprehension!! All of this journey is so scary!!!
> 
> I am better today - I was very teary yesterday:cry: I had a lovely weekend and then back to too much thinking time!!! Convinced that the IVF hadn't worked - no symptoms and just freaking out with the wait.....Am going bonkers!!
> 
> But today - I spoke to a nurse and she calmed me down big time. I have slight cramping which could be the progesterone. All so hard all the symptom spotting!! But - I am just praying and hoping big time....
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Emmi - I was the same way in the last week of the tww. I was a mess and I was so convinced that every "symptom" was the progesterone. It's so hard to tell and it's so hard not to want to test! Are you going to POAS early or wait for the beta? One symptom that did it for me where I was like, OK that isn't right, was my (TMI) nipples. They were bigger and my breast were covered in veins. I knew that I was pregnant when I saw that. But I was still trying to not get my hopes up. The TWW does drive you mad!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was mainly backache from 3dp everyday & snot like/clumpy cm (tmi!) for a couple of days which I don't get during a normal cycle! :wacko:Click to expand...

Lexus - with the vaginal progesterone pessaries - I haven't got a clue what's going on down there!! And as they are 12 hours apart - you never get an idea if anythings different as there is a whole lot of leakage with the pessaries!!!!

It's all fun fun fun!!!! xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> Everyone is moving in the right direction :thumbup:
> 
> I've been trying to get a pregnancy ticker but I can't copy & paste it! Do any of you know how to do it? :dohh:

You have to paste the URL one. I hope that helps, I am going to look in my signature really quick LOL


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I am back from my very first US! OMG, things are happening so fast now. I have my last RE appt next monday, which I will see and hopefully hear the heartbeat. The that Wed. I have my first OB appt. The OB is the one that performed my surgury in 06 when I had my ectopic, and he was the one that told me I would have to most likely use IVF. Talk about full circle huh?
> 
> So here's my little one's second picture. <3
> 
> Oh my god - that is just amazing!!! And then to hear a heartbeat!!! Am so teary that that. Baba is now gonna grow and grow. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know Emmi - I am just in awe of that little black blob. LOL I can't wait to at least see the heartbeat next monday. I don't want to get my hopes up about hearing it, I know it still might be too soon. It's happening so fast now.
> 
> Soon you will be scheduling the same appointments! How are you feeling???:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine the apprehension!! All of this journey is so scary!!!
> 
> I am better today - I was very teary yesterday:cry: I had a lovely weekend and then back to too much thinking time!!! Convinced that the IVF hadn't worked - no symptoms and just freaking out with the wait.....Am going bonkers!!
> 
> But today - I spoke to a nurse and she calmed me down big time. I have slight cramping which could be the progesterone. All so hard all the symptom spotting!! But - I am just praying and hoping big time....
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Emmi - I was the same way in the last week of the tww. I was a mess and I was so convinced that every "symptom" was the progesterone. It's so hard to tell and it's so hard not to want to test! Are you going to POAS early or wait for the beta? One symptom that did it for me where I was like, OK that isn't right, was my (TMI) nipples. They were bigger and my breast were covered in veins. I knew that I was pregnant when I saw that. But I was still trying to not get my hopes up. The TWW does drive you mad!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this feeling of no control and just waiting - it's a real killer!! I am going to try and sit it out until my OTD.... I just don't want more drama!! My boobies:holly: look exactly the same...... No symptoms apart from cramps which is most probably the progesterone - I am praying that it's implantation but who knows!! Gawd - am going crazy!!:wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I know, it's so hard not to pick apart everything you are feeling. A friend of mine didn't have ANY symptoms, still doesn't and she is PG.


----------



## qwerty310

Just wanted to post quickly that at my scan today we saw little heartbeat at 128 bpm and measured fetus at 3.9! I was trying to hold still so doctor could measure heartbeat but also crane my neck to peek so suppressed my crying but husband was losing it next to me :) our dr was so happy and is looking into the lab why that number might have been so off.

Will have to catch up on your posts later! And will try to put up a pic... Although it doesn't do it justice.


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Just wanted to post quickly that at my scan today we saw little heartbeat at 128 bpm and measured fetus at 3.9! I was trying to hold still so doctor could measure heartbeat but also crane my neck to peek so suppressed my crying but husband was losing it next to me :) our dr was so happy and is looking into the lab why that number might have been so off.
> 
> Will have to catch up on your posts later! And will try to put up a pic... Although it doesn't do it justice.

Awww Qwerty, this is such great news!!!! I am so happy for you and your hubby!!! I can't wait to see the picture and hear the news about why the numbers were off. 

Congrats momma!!!!:hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks ladies, now I get to join you in the crazy two week wait. Those pregnant so far, any tips on what you did or didn't do?? xx

So I did eat the pineapple core over the five days after transfer. No caffeine. Lots of gatoragde and coconu water. Didn't do Anything day of transfer but life went back to normal the next day at work. Biked once a week for an hour and did 15 mins of either weights or yoga with no inversions. No herbal teas and avoided cinnamon, rosemary, sage (this was me being really paranoid eating small amounts of them is fine...). Acupuncture day of transfer and then once a week after. Heating pad on low on day of transfer for a few minutes now and then but then stopped. Also I quit soy milk a few months ago.

Of course we don't know if any of these things help or hurt but it's what I felt like doing for my body. In general I am pretty active and have a stupidly stressful job so I tried to keep up workouts to help with stress.

Sorry for the long rambling post... Hope that this helps baby dancing, but mostly just take care of yourself and breathe :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

I was going to post a pic of my hatching blast to see what you ladies thought but can't get it attached so I linked it as my profile pic. Today was a bla day felt light headed all day and even had bubble guts (tmi) a lot..... As much as I'd love for it to be from being preto it's highly unlikely since I'm only 2dp5dt ..... The progesterone shots are making my nipple sore too blah lol testing out my trigger and 9 days it's still there .... Never took this long before


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Just wanted to post quickly that at my scan today we saw little heartbeat at 128 bpm and measured fetus at 3.9! I was trying to hold still so doctor could measure heartbeat but also crane my neck to peek so suppressed my crying but husband was losing it next to me :) our dr was so happy and is looking into the lab why that number might have been so off.
> 
> Will have to catch up on your posts later! And will try to put up a pic... Although it doesn't do it justice.

Awww - so happy for you!! I bet you had a blub - how wonderful to really see, feel and hear your baba:happydance: Wonderful wonderful news!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Great news qwerty :) xx


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> Just wanted to post quickly that at my scan today we saw little heartbeat at 128 bpm and measured fetus at 3.9! I was trying to hold still so doctor could measure heartbeat but also crane my neck to peek so suppressed my crying but husband was losing it next to me :) our dr was so happy and is looking into the lab why that number might have been so off.
> 
> Will have to catch up on your posts later! And will try to put up a pic... Although it doesn't do it justice.


Awesome Qwerty you have a strong little one inside! Try & put up if if you can! :baby: :happydance:


----------



## lexus15

Cjohnson13 said:


> I was going to post a pic of my hatching blast to see what you ladies thought but can't get it attached so I linked it as my profile pic. Today was a bla day felt light headed all day and even had bubble guts (tmi) a lot..... As much as I'd love for it to be from being preto it's highly unlikely since I'm only 2dp5dt ..... The progesterone shots are making my nipple sore too blah lol testing out my trigger and 9 days it's still there .... Never took this long before

Not that I'm an expert but your embie looks good to me!..fx for you :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, now I get to join you in the crazy two week wait. Those pregnant so far, any tips on what you did or didn't do?? xx
> 
> So I did eat the pineapple core over the five days after transfer. No caffeine. Lots of gatoragde and coconu water. Didn't do Anything day of transfer but life went back to normal the next day at work. Biked once a week for an hour and did 15 mins of either weights or yoga with no inversions. No herbal teas and avoided cinnamon, rosemary, sage (this was me being really paranoid eating small amounts of them is fine...). Acupuncture day of transfer and then once a week after. Heating pad on low on day of transfer for a few minutes now and then but then stopped. Also I quit soy milk a few months ago.
> 
> Of course we don't know if any of these things help or hurt but it's what I felt like doing for my body. In general I am pretty active and have a stupidly stressful job so I tried to keep up workouts to help with stress.
> 
> Sorry for the long rambling post... Hope that this helps baby dancing, but mostly just take care of yourself and breathe :)Click to expand...


Qwerty nice to hear that you kept active during your 2ww..my hospital said no to the gym or classes & when I spoke to the nurse yesterday she still said no! 

What program do you use with the weights? What do you think of yoga? I was thinking of doing something 'gentle' as my body is crying out for a hardcore workout! :bike:


----------



## Emmi

Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!

I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:

So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.

Thankyou!!

xxx


----------



## lexus15

Hi Emmi, fx it's implantation, how many days since ET? 

I'm not to sure what the progesterone does! :wacko: I know it helps make the womb lining remain thick so that the embie can implant but I don't think it stops AF from coming. Sorry I can't be more helpful!:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Hi Emmi, fx it's implantation, how many days since ET?
> 
> I'm not to sure what the progesterone does! :wacko: I know it helps make the womb lining remain thick so that the embie can implant but I don't think it stops AF from coming. Sorry I can't be more helpful!:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Lexus - so much conflicting stuff on the internet! But I think AF is due 2 weeks after EC so the cramps are too early for that - well I hope!

I am now 7 days passed my transfer of a 2 day old embies. So 7 days passed should be the morula burying further.....praying so hard that this is what it is!!

Hope that you are doing okay and still on cloud 9!!

xxxx


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, now I get to join you in the crazy two week wait. Those pregnant so far, any tips on what you did or didn't do?? xx
> 
> So I did eat the pineapple core over the five days after transfer. No caffeine. Lots of gatoragde and coconu water. Didn't do Anything day of transfer but life went back to normal the next day at work. Biked once a week for an hour and did 15 mins of either weights or yoga with no inversions. No herbal teas and avoided cinnamon, rosemary, sage (this was me being really paranoid eating small amounts of them is fine...). Acupuncture day of transfer and then once a week after. Heating pad on low on day of transfer for a few minutes now and then but then stopped. Also I quit soy milk a few months ago.
> 
> Of course we don't know if any of these things help or hurt but it's what I felt like doing for my body. In general I am pretty active and have a stupidly stressful job so I tried to keep up workouts to help with stress.
> 
> Sorry for the long rambling post... Hope that this helps baby dancing, but mostly just take care of yourself and breathe :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Qwerty nice to hear that you kept active during your 2ww..my hospital said no to the gym or classes & when I spoke to the nurse yesterday she still said no!
> 
> What program do you use with the weights? What do you think of yoga? I was thinking of doing something 'gentle' as my body is crying out for a hardcore workout! :bike:Click to expand...

Lexus I use this cheesy video from Jackie Warner. I only use 5 lb weights or 3 lbs but it does feel good. I love yoga and have been practicing for about 15 years now so I have definitely tapered off to gentle poses. Try youtube for pregnancy yoga videos. There are some great ones. Just avoid any inversions. Down dog is fine. Use pillows or books as props to keep your pelvis comfy and to feel safe. To be clear I certainly turned down the volume of workouts after retrieval so your clinic is not giving you bad advice... I just needed to keep doing something and it hasn't been uncomfortable so I will keep it up for now.

Btw I totally don't feel pregnant at all ladies so don't be worried or discouraged!


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emmi, fx it's implantation, how many days since ET?
> 
> I'm not to sure what the progesterone does! :wacko: I know it helps make the womb lining remain thick so that the embie can implant but I don't think it stops AF from coming. Sorry I can't be more helpful!:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Lexus - so much conflicting stuff on the internet! But I think AF is due 2 weeks after EC so the cramps are too early for that - well I hope!
> 
> I am now 7 days passed my transfer of a 2 day old embies. So 7 days passed should be the morula burying further.....praying so hard that this is what it is!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing okay and still on cloud 9!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Hi emmi I think it does keep AF away. But you and Lexus are right you are too early for AF anyway and I totally think it's perfect timing fir implantation. Hope that they aren't too painful to keep you up at night. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Emmi

qwerty310 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emmi, fx it's implantation, how many days since ET?
> 
> I'm not to sure what the progesterone does! :wacko: I know it helps make the womb lining remain thick so that the embie can implant but I don't think it stops AF from coming. Sorry I can't be more helpful!:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Lexus - so much conflicting stuff on the internet! But I think AF is due 2 weeks after EC so the cramps are too early for that - well I hope!
> 
> I am now 7 days passed my transfer of a 2 day old embies. So 7 days passed should be the morula burying further.....praying so hard that this is what it is!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing okay and still on cloud 9!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi emmi I think it does keep AF away. But you and Lexus are right you are too early for AF anyway and I totally think it's perfect timing fir implantation. Hope that they aren't too painful to keep you up at night. How are you feeling otherwise?Click to expand...

Hi Qwerty - usually, my period cramps start about 3 or 4 days before so I am hoping it's not that! I pray that it's implantation!! It's all so confusing!!!!! Last night was the first time they really kicked in so that would've been nearly a week before AFs due date. I have no other symptoms other then these cramps!
I am okay but finding this wait totally horrific!!! It's not like you can prepare or do something for the deadline - just leaves you in limbo:wacko:

I am very emotional but I just put that down to the stress - I was soooo horrible to hubby last night and the poor Love just takes it!!! 
Making him a nice curry feast to say sorry :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> Making him a nice curry feast to say sorry :winkwink:
> 
> xxx
> 
> You are a good little wifey. Hope that the cooking is fun and takes your mind off things.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx

I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...

OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!

Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!

Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!

xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep. 

I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.Click to expand...

Yep - the cramps aren't so bad during the day but they kept me awake last night so am tired and cranky now.....

Awww bless you - it's all such an emotional roller coaster so natural to feel all over the place. No stress remember so just make sure you take it all in your stride. Ah yes - that wonderful feeling when you start showing. I am sure it won't be too long as you are so gorgeous and slim! With me - I bet people will just think I have eaten all the pies again :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - the cramps aren't so bad during the day but they kept me awake last night so am tired and cranky now.....
> 
> Awww bless you - it's all such an emotional roller coaster so natural to feel all over the place. No stress remember so just make sure you take it all in your stride. Ah yes - that wonderful feeling when you start showing. I am sure it won't be too long as you are so gorgeous and slim! With me - I bet people will just think I have eaten all the pies again :wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Emmi - LOL I am sure you look gorgeous :winkwink: and pies are good!!! I am sure these pains are your little baba getting comfortable - not much longer to wait. Pains, wetting myself and crazy hormones - i have all this to look forward too x


----------



## Pinkie3

qwerty310 said:


> Just wanted to post quickly that at my scan today we saw little heartbeat at 128 bpm and measured fetus at 3.9! I was trying to hold still so doctor could measure heartbeat but also crane my neck to peek so suppressed my crying but husband was losing it next to me :) our dr was so happy and is looking into the lab why that number might have been so off.
> 
> Will have to catch up on your posts later! And will try to put up a pic... Although it doesn't do it justice.

Qwerty - what a relief, I am so pleased for you and your hubby. :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - the cramps aren't so bad during the day but they kept me awake last night so am tired and cranky now.....
> 
> Awww bless you - it's all such an emotional roller coaster so natural to feel all over the place. No stress remember so just make sure you take it all in your stride. Ah yes - that wonderful feeling when you start showing. I am sure it won't be too long as you are so gorgeous and slim! With me - I bet people will just think I have eaten all the pies again :wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

HAHAH on no, I weigh about 170, so I am not at all slim, but now I just let it all hang out, plus you can't suck in the bloat. HAHAH I am hoping I will lose some weight with the no appetite thing, but that's juts wishful thinking LOL. 

You are going to look fabulous with your bump, and I can't wait to see it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Pinkie3

Had my 3rd scan today and I am ready to go.... yippiee!! :happydance:

I have 6 follies that are a good size and still a few small ones but I am ok with 6, just keeping my fingers crossed that there are some good eggs in there. I trigger tonight at 9.30pm, a little nervous because the OH is in Liverpool on a conference so i am on my own. Then egg collection at 9.30am on Friday - one stage down, 3 more to go!!


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - the cramps aren't so bad during the day but they kept me awake last night so am tired and cranky now.....
> 
> Awww bless you - it's all such an emotional roller coaster so natural to feel all over the place. No stress remember so just make sure you take it all in your stride. Ah yes - that wonderful feeling when you start showing. I am sure it won't be too long as you are so gorgeous and slim! With me - I bet people will just think I have eaten all the pies again :wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAH on no, I weigh about 170, so I am not at all slim, but now I just let it all hang out, plus you can't suck in the bloat. HAHAH I am hoping I will lose some weight with the no appetite thing, but that's juts wishful thinking LOL.
> 
> You are going to look fabulous with your bump, and I can't wait to see it!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

You are gorge in all your piccies!! But I think as you go through this difficult journey - your weight takes a back seat. It's all about healthy eating and doing whats best for the IVF and then for little baba.

Ahhh - I so hope that I am pregnant.....It's all so difficult - I swing from thinking that it's failed (and then cry nonstop:cry:) to thinking that maybe it will be okay. I am such a positive person but the doubts really do surface when it comes to this.....Makes you proper loony tunes!!! 

xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Had my 3rd scan today and I am ready to go.... yippiee!! :happydance:
> 
> I have 6 follies that are a good size and still a few small ones but I am ok with 6, just keeping my fingers crossed that there are some good eggs in there. I trigger tonight at 9.30pm, a little nervous because the OH is in Liverpool on a conference so i am on my own. Then egg collection at 9.30am on Friday - one stage down, 3 more to go!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOOP!!! It's getting closer and closer OMG!!! So exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - the cramps aren't so bad during the day but they kept me awake last night so am tired and cranky now.....
> 
> Awww bless you - it's all such an emotional roller coaster so natural to feel all over the place. No stress remember so just make sure you take it all in your stride. Ah yes - that wonderful feeling when you start showing. I am sure it won't be too long as you are so gorgeous and slim! With me - I bet people will just think I have eaten all the pies again :wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAH on no, I weigh about 170, so I am not at all slim, but now I just let it all hang out, plus you can't suck in the bloat. HAHAH I am hoping I will lose some weight with the no appetite thing, but that's juts wishful thinking LOL.
> 
> You are going to look fabulous with your bump, and I can't wait to see it!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You are gorge in all your piccies!! But I think as you go through this difficult journey - your weight takes a back seat. It's all about healthy eating and doing whats best for the IVF and then for little baba.
> 
> Ahhh - I so hope that I am pregnant.....It's all so difficult - I swing from thinking that it's failed (and then cry nonstop:cry:) to thinking that maybe it will be okay. I am such a positive person but the doubts really do surface when it comes to this.....Makes you proper loony tunes!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

You are so sweet! Thank you. 

I felt the exact same way. I am a super positive person and at the beginning I kept saying I was pregnant, which I ws until proven other wise, but I was so happy and on cloud nine that my little super baby was in there. 

Then I think I was trying to shield myself from being disappointed and was telling myself, that I am just imagining all these crazy symptoms and that all I was feeling was from the meds. I remember walking into work after my beta test thinking, there's no way. I know I'm not pregnant. 

It's one hell of a ride. It's so hard to think either way, pregnant or not becasue you just don't know. That's the part that drove me bonkers. The not knowing. 

I am praying for you and your little bean and I just know this is it for you!!! <3 Sending you lots of love!!!!


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Had my 3rd scan today and I am ready to go.... yippiee!! :happydance:
> 
> I have 6 follies that are a good size and still a few small ones but I am ok with 6, just keeping my fingers crossed that there are some good eggs in there. I trigger tonight at 9.30pm, a little nervous because the OH is in Liverpool on a conference so i am on my own. Then egg collection at 9.30am on Friday - one stage down, 3 more to go!!

Oh fabulous news Honey!! And remember - each follie may have more than one egg!! You will be fine with the trigger - lots of deep breathes and take it slowly! I prepared mine a few mins before (had to keep my pregnyl in the fridge) and then was ready to inject at the right time. And Friday will soon be here!!

Nearly there Pinkie:happydance:

xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 3rd scan today and I am ready to go.... yippiee!! :happydance:
> 
> I have 6 follies that are a good size and still a few small ones but I am ok with 6, just keeping my fingers crossed that there are some good eggs in there. I trigger tonight at 9.30pm, a little nervous because the OH is in Liverpool on a conference so i am on my own. Then egg collection at 9.30am on Friday - one stage down, 3 more to go!!
> 
> Oh fabulous news Honey!! And remember - each follie may have more than one egg!! You will be fine with the trigger - lots of deep breathes and take it slowly! I prepared mine a few mins before (had to keep my pregnyl in the fridge) and then was ready to inject at the right time. And Friday will soon be here!!
> 
> Nearly there Pinkie:happydance:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Oh yes! I remember when I was all set to do my trigger and then I realized I had to take it out of the fridge and let it get to room temp. OOPS. I also jumped up and down and kissed my hubby afterwards. I was way excited about the trigger. I am so excited for you Pinkie!:happydance:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - the cramps aren't so bad during the day but they kept me awake last night so am tired and cranky now.....
> 
> Awww bless you - it's all such an emotional roller coaster so natural to feel all over the place. No stress remember so just make sure you take it all in your stride. Ah yes - that wonderful feeling when you start showing. I am sure it won't be too long as you are so gorgeous and slim! With me - I bet people will just think I have eaten all the pies again :wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAH on no, I weigh about 170, so I am not at all slim, but now I just let it all hang out, plus you can't suck in the bloat. HAHAH I am hoping I will lose some weight with the no appetite thing, but that's juts wishful thinking LOL.
> 
> You are going to look fabulous with your bump, and I can't wait to see it!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You are gorge in all your piccies!! But I think as you go through this difficult journey - your weight takes a back seat. It's all about healthy eating and doing whats best for the IVF and then for little baba.
> 
> Ahhh - I so hope that I am pregnant.....It's all so difficult - I swing from thinking that it's failed (and then cry nonstop:cry:) to thinking that maybe it will be okay. I am such a positive person but the doubts really do surface when it comes to this.....Makes you proper loony tunes!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You are so sweet! Thank you.
> 
> I felt the exact same way. I am a super positive person and at the beginning I kept saying I was pregnant, which I ws until proven other wise, but I was so happy and on cloud nine that my little super baby was in there.
> 
> Then I think I was trying to shield myself from being disappointed and was telling myself, that I am just imagining all these crazy symptoms and that all I was feeling was from the meds. I remember walking into work after my beta test thinking, there's no way. I know I'm not pregnant.
> 
> It's one hell of a ride. It's so hard to think either way, pregnant or not becasue you just don't know. That's the part that drove me bonkers. The not knowing.
> 
> I am praying for you and your little bean and I just know this is it for you!!! <3 Sending you lots of love!!!!Click to expand...

It's all so difficult as every woman has such different symptoms - in fact I found a great website where women post their symptoms after they got their BFP's and every single woman was different!!!

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-with-ivf

Yep - its the not knowing that's a killer. And swimming is one thing that keeps me sane - love being in the water but obviously - that's a big no no - sheesh.:wacko:

Thank you Sweetie - I keep telling God/The Universe/Buddha/Lord Shiva that I really deserve to be a mama and it must be my time now. You get so tired of being happy for everyone else with their good news and you just want a little bit of happiness for yourself.

Well time will tell!!!

xxxx


----------



## qwerty310

yay pinkie! congrats! you will do great. I feel like the ovidrel needle was so tiny compared even to the other shots. just get it out an hour before so it doesn't sting too bad.

ooo so excited for you!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - the cramps aren't so bad during the day but they kept me awake last night so am tired and cranky now.....
> 
> Awww bless you - it's all such an emotional roller coaster so natural to feel all over the place. No stress remember so just make sure you take it all in your stride. Ah yes - that wonderful feeling when you start showing. I am sure it won't be too long as you are so gorgeous and slim! With me - I bet people will just think I have eaten all the pies again :wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAH on no, I weigh about 170, so I am not at all slim, but now I just let it all hang out, plus you can't suck in the bloat. HAHAH I am hoping I will lose some weight with the no appetite thing, but that's juts wishful thinking LOL.
> 
> You are going to look fabulous with your bump, and I can't wait to see it!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You are gorge in all your piccies!! But I think as you go through this difficult journey - your weight takes a back seat. It's all about healthy eating and doing whats best for the IVF and then for little baba.
> 
> Ahhh - I so hope that I am pregnant.....It's all so difficult - I swing from thinking that it's failed (and then cry nonstop:cry:) to thinking that maybe it will be okay. I am such a positive person but the doubts really do surface when it comes to this.....Makes you proper loony tunes!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You are so sweet! Thank you.
> 
> I felt the exact same way. I am a super positive person and at the beginning I kept saying I was pregnant, which I ws until proven other wise, but I was so happy and on cloud nine that my little super baby was in there.
> 
> Then I think I was trying to shield myself from being disappointed and was telling myself, that I am just imagining all these crazy symptoms and that all I was feeling was from the meds. I remember walking into work after my beta test thinking, there's no way. I know I'm not pregnant.
> 
> It's one hell of a ride. It's so hard to think either way, pregnant or not becasue you just don't know. That's the part that drove me bonkers. The not knowing.
> 
> I am praying for you and your little bean and I just know this is it for you!!! <3 Sending you lots of love!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's all so difficult as every woman has such different symptoms - in fact I found a great website where women post their symptoms after they got their BFP's and every single woman was different!!!
> 
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-with-ivf
> 
> Yep - its the not knowing that's a killer. And swimming is one thing that keeps me sane - love being in the water but obviously - that's a big no no - sheesh.:wacko:
> 
> Thank you Sweetie - I keep telling God/The Universe/Buddha/Lord Shiva that I really deserve to be a mama and it must be my time now. You get so tired of being happy for everyone else with their good news and you just want a little bit of happiness for yourself.
> 
> Well time will tell!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I'm your cheerleader!!! I am sending all the positvity your way!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh and the TWW site I was on 24/7 when I was in my TWW. Also googling everyday like 5dp5dt and 6dp5dt and so on. I was so bad with googling EVERYTHING


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies - hope that you are all well!!
> 
> I started having extreme cramps last night - kind of period ones! Don't know what to think - progesterone, AF or implantation:wacko:
> 
> So ladies - am getting confused with what I am reading about progesterone. Does it keep AF away??? I am on the vaginal ones 2 times a day - 12 hours apart.
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had cramps too Emmi. I swore AF was coming. I mean so much so I ran to the bathroom, and I even had gushes of water (tmi sorry) and thought it was AF, but I think it was from the progesterone. I have also heard that the progesterone does keep AF away. But hang in there, I had all the symptoms of AF coming, even the bad headaches a the lower backaches. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - yes yes - gushes of water!! Through the night, I kinda feel wet (sorry tmi) and I think AF has come or I have bloody wet myself!!! But I think it's the progesterone!!
> 
> Yep - feels like a AF - though a lot earlier and in my lower abdomen.....Gawd!!!
> 
> Hope that you are doing good and still walking on air!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> These are all the same things I went through. My cramps ended up going away through out the day and then would show back up in the middle of the night. One time it was so so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> I am doing good, so irritable, LOL but that's a given with all my crazy hormones. I just want to lay in bed with a book and ignore the world for a day. I have a stressful job, so it wears me out. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I wake up every morning and I'm like, OMG I'm pregnant. LOL It's amazing! Although I don't feel pregnant. I can't wait to start showing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - the cramps aren't so bad during the day but they kept me awake last night so am tired and cranky now.....
> 
> Awww bless you - it's all such an emotional roller coaster so natural to feel all over the place. No stress remember so just make sure you take it all in your stride. Ah yes - that wonderful feeling when you start showing. I am sure it won't be too long as you are so gorgeous and slim! With me - I bet people will just think I have eaten all the pies again :wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAH on no, I weigh about 170, so I am not at all slim, but now I just let it all hang out, plus you can't suck in the bloat. HAHAH I am hoping I will lose some weight with the no appetite thing, but that's juts wishful thinking LOL.
> 
> You are going to look fabulous with your bump, and I can't wait to see it!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You are gorge in all your piccies!! But I think as you go through this difficult journey - your weight takes a back seat. It's all about healthy eating and doing whats best for the IVF and then for little baba.
> 
> Ahhh - I so hope that I am pregnant.....It's all so difficult - I swing from thinking that it's failed (and then cry nonstop:cry:) to thinking that maybe it will be okay. I am such a positive person but the doubts really do surface when it comes to this.....Makes you proper loony tunes!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You are so sweet! Thank you.
> 
> I felt the exact same way. I am a super positive person and at the beginning I kept saying I was pregnant, which I ws until proven other wise, but I was so happy and on cloud nine that my little super baby was in there.
> 
> Then I think I was trying to shield myself from being disappointed and was telling myself, that I am just imagining all these crazy symptoms and that all I was feeling was from the meds. I remember walking into work after my beta test thinking, there's no way. I know I'm not pregnant.
> 
> It's one hell of a ride. It's so hard to think either way, pregnant or not becasue you just don't know. That's the part that drove me bonkers. The not knowing.
> 
> I am praying for you and your little bean and I just know this is it for you!!! <3 Sending you lots of love!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's all so difficult as every woman has such different symptoms - in fact I found a great website where women post their symptoms after they got their BFP's and every single woman was different!!!
> 
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-with-ivf
> 
> Yep - its the not knowing that's a killer. And swimming is one thing that keeps me sane - love being in the water but obviously - that's a big no no - sheesh.:wacko:
> 
> Thank you Sweetie - I keep telling God/The Universe/Buddha/Lord Shiva that I really deserve to be a mama and it must be my time now. You get so tired of being happy for everyone else with their good news and you just want a little bit of happiness for yourself.
> 
> Well time will tell!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm your cheerleader!!! I am sending all the positvity your way!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh and the TWW site I was on 24/7 when I was in my TWW. Also googling everyday like 5dp5dt and 6dp5dt and so on. I was so bad with googling EVERYTHINGClick to expand...

Thank you Lovely One!!!:kiss:

Ha - as I have just discovered that website - I am eating it up for every meal:muaha: I am google crazy - hubby has said he would confiscate my laptop as sometimes I am getting all the wrong info and making myself worse.....Errrr - well he does have a point:blush:

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Great news pinkie!! Good luck!! xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thank you for your support and kind words ladies.

I am taking the ovitrelle pen but they mentioned nothing about taking it out the fridge before hand, am i suppose to do this?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> Thank you for your support and kind words ladies.
> 
> I am taking the ovitrelle pen but they mentioned nothing about taking it out the fridge before hand, am i suppose to do this?

I used that. I got it out 10mins before the trigger time to make sure I read the instructions and how to apply the needle. It's straight forward hun xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Thank you for your support and kind words ladies.
> 
> I am taking the ovitrelle pen but they mentioned nothing about taking it out the fridge before hand, am i suppose to do this?

Oh no, if it doesn't say keep refridgerated, then you don't have too. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkie3

Shot done... that all seemed a little too easy and didnt feel a thing I hope i done it right?


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Shot done... that all seemed a little too easy and didnt feel a thing I hope i done it right?

you did! i barely felt that one too. yay! no more shots!! (or are you taking progesterone shots...:wacko:)


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Shot done... that all seemed a little too easy and didnt feel a thing I hope i done it right?

WOO HOOO! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinkie3

qwerty310 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Shot done... that all seemed a little too easy and didnt feel a thing I hope i done it right?
> 
> you did! i barely felt that one too. yay! no more shots!! (or are you taking progesterone shots...:wacko:)Click to expand...

It seemed to be over with really quickly too like nothing went in but the pen went from 250 to 0 so it must of, I was sitting there was ages with it still sticking in my stomach talking out a loud to myself saying "Is that it, what do i do now" lol!

No more shots, yey! No I will be having the not so pleasure of inserting progesterone in my no go area.

x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Shot done... that all seemed a little too easy and didnt feel a thing I hope i done it right?
> 
> you did! i barely felt that one too. yay! no more shots!! (or are you taking progesterone shots...:wacko:)Click to expand...
> 
> It seemed to be over with really quickly too like nothing went in but the pen went from 250 to 0 so it must of, I was sitting there was ages with it still sticking in my stomach talking out a loud to myself saying "Is that it, what do i do now" lol!
> 
> No more shots, yey! No I will be having the not so pleasure of inserting progesterone in my no go area.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I don't know what's worse, but I am still doing the PIO shots in the bum. I'm running out of places to shoot too.


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Shot done... that all seemed a little too easy and didnt feel a thing I hope i done it right?

Yes - it all seemed so easy!! But job done!! No more injecting!! Woop woop!! Kind of weird suddenly the next day not having a date with the needles!

All going to happen now Pinkie!! Lordy!!

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Shot done... that all seemed a little too easy and didnt feel a thing I hope i done it right?
> 
> Yes - it all seemed so easy!! But job done!! No more injecting!! Woop woop!! Kind of weird suddenly the next day not having a date with the needles!
> 
> All going to happen now Pinkie!! Lordy!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I am looking forward to an extra half hour in bed tomorrow morning yey x


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Shot done... that all seemed a little too easy and didnt feel a thing I hope i done it right?
> 
> Yes - it all seemed so easy!! But job done!! No more injecting!! Woop woop!! Kind of weird suddenly the next day not having a date with the needles!
> 
> All going to happen now Pinkie!! Lordy!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am looking forward to an extra half hour in bed tomorrow morning yey xClick to expand...

Cloud and silver lining and all that :winkwink: Rest up as you are now on the express train!!! Very excited for you!!!! xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi- I really empathise with you re: 2WW. I'm only 2dp 5dt and I am driving myself nuts. I don't think I will be able to hold out to test... I think I will cave. 

Pinkie- great news re: trigger! Good luck with egg retrieval :) 

Hope everyone else is well :) xx


----------



## Emmi

It's awful isn't it Baby!! Just keep busy busy! I have made a date with everyone and anyone to keep busy! Too much thinking time is just too detrimental!

I think testing early isn't the end of the world - I think it gives you back some control but I guess you might not see anything until your OTD, then there are all the stories of false positives etc.

What to do hey - all so hard!!!!:wacko:

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> It's awful isn't it Baby!! Just keep busy busy! I have made a date with everyone and anyone to keep busy! Too much thinking time is just too detrimental!
> 
> I think testing early isn't the end of the world - I think it gives you back some control but I guess you might not see anything until your OTD, then there are all the stories of false positives etc.
> 
> What to do hey - all so hard!!!!:wacko:
> 
> xxx

I know. It's a nightmare- this has been the worst part of the whole process so far. :growlmad:

I keep willing my body to give me symptoms and signs... sigh. What a rollercoaster xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> It's awful isn't it Baby!! Just keep busy busy! I have made a date with everyone and anyone to keep busy! Too much thinking time is just too detrimental!
> 
> I think testing early isn't the end of the world - I think it gives you back some control but I guess you might not see anything until your OTD, then there are all the stories of false positives etc.
> 
> What to do hey - all so hard!!!!:wacko:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I know. It's a nightmare- this has been the worst part of the whole process so far. :growlmad:
> 
> I keep willing my body to give me symptoms and signs... sigh. What a rollercoaster xxClick to expand...

Yep - the constant symptom spotting but bearing in mind that no one person seems to have the same symptoms!! Makes it a million times harder:wacko:

Agree - this has been the hardest part of the whole journey.....Bloody awful!!!
I just want to stuff my face with cakes and biscuits and all things bad!!! But instead - lettuce it is then:yipee:

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> It's awful isn't it Baby!! Just keep busy busy! I have made a date with everyone and anyone to keep busy! Too much thinking time is just too detrimental!
> 
> I think testing early isn't the end of the world - I think it gives you back some control but I guess you might not see anything until your OTD, then there are all the stories of false positives etc.
> 
> What to do hey - all so hard!!!!:wacko:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I know. It's a nightmare- this has been the worst part of the whole process so far. :growlmad:
> 
> I keep willing my body to give me symptoms and signs... sigh. What a rollercoaster xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep - the constant symptom spotting but bearing in mind that no one person seems to have the same symptoms!! Makes it a million times harder:wacko:
> 
> Agree - this has been the hardest part of the whole journey.....Bloody awful!!!
> I just want to stuff my face with cakes and biscuits and all things bad!!! But instead - lettuce it is then:yipee:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:dohh: i'm just having a pear then salmon salad :coffee:


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> It's awful isn't it Baby!! Just keep busy busy! I have made a date with everyone and anyone to keep busy! Too much thinking time is just too detrimental!
> 
> I think testing early isn't the end of the world - I think it gives you back some control but I guess you might not see anything until your OTD, then there are all the stories of false positives etc.
> 
> What to do hey - all so hard!!!!:wacko:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I know. It's a nightmare- this has been the worst part of the whole process so far. :growlmad:
> 
> I keep willing my body to give me symptoms and signs... sigh. What a rollercoaster xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep - the constant symptom spotting but bearing in mind that no one person seems to have the same symptoms!! Makes it a million times harder:wacko:
> 
> Agree - this has been the hardest part of the whole journey.....Bloody awful!!!
> I just want to stuff my face with cakes and biscuits and all things bad!!! But instead - lettuce it is then:yipee:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: i'm just having a pear then salmon salad :coffee:Click to expand...

Ha - I am having salmon salad too for lunch:winkwink:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> It's awful isn't it Baby!! Just keep busy busy! I have made a date with everyone and anyone to keep busy! Too much thinking time is just too detrimental!
> 
> I think testing early isn't the end of the world - I think it gives you back some control but I guess you might not see anything until your OTD, then there are all the stories of false positives etc.
> 
> What to do hey - all so hard!!!!:wacko:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I know. It's a nightmare- this has been the worst part of the whole process so far. :growlmad:
> 
> I keep willing my body to give me symptoms and signs... sigh. What a rollercoaster xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep - the constant symptom spotting but bearing in mind that no one person seems to have the same symptoms!! Makes it a million times harder:wacko:
> 
> Agree - this has been the hardest part of the whole journey.....Bloody awful!!!
> I just want to stuff my face with cakes and biscuits and all things bad!!! But instead - lettuce it is then:yipee:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: i'm just having a pear then salmon salad :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha - I am having salmon salad too for lunch:winkwink:Click to expand...

Great minds think alike :haha:


----------



## Emmi

Indeed!!Though I just want chocolate:tease:


----------



## lexus15

Having a little bit of chocolate is ok!! :winkwink:


----------



## lexus15

How are we all ladies? :hugs: I didn't come on for one day yesterday & missed out so much!!

Hope everyone is coping? :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> How are we all ladies? :hugs: I didn't come on for one day yesterday & missed out so much!!
> 
> Hope everyone is coping? :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Lexus! I got SUPER witchy yesterday afternoon and also lots of gas pains all night. :( whaaaa. Just needed to complain. Have a crazy day at work today but after today things will start winding down for a week. Trying to relax as much as possible. Made a ton of food last night for the next few days so I wouldn't have to cook again although I was so wasted by the time I stopped it was after nine. Probably should have just had some Cheerios and gone to bed. Trying to keep the princess karma for when I really need it. Husband had to work late so I didn't want to boss him ... Yet...


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey guys! There's always so many updates on here I can't keep up :)

Pinkie- good luck with ER! Is it today?? 

Lexus you must still be on cloud 9... Who knows about it so far besides you and DH? 

Babyd and Emmi I'm suffering along with you in the awful tww! I've been symptom spotting much more than I thought I would. Had very sore/ big boobs and cramping for a few days, then yesterday that all stopped and I feel 100% normal &#128542;My stomach has been a mess from the pio, ugh hate those things!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm right with you strawberry and I broke down and tested today at 4dp5dt and bfn...I know it's early but still bummed


----------



## Emmi

Awwww- Ladies - this 2ww is just pure torture:cry: I have done far too much research on symptom spotting and the results are that no-one is the same and their is no blueprint for everyone. Even hubby has been talking to his best friends and their wives symptoms have come back with all sorts of things to pain in the ankles to vivid sex dreams!!!

So - the conclusion is - riding it out and waiting to see.....Which totally sucks really!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Strawberry13

Yes it sucks! But you are right it is different for everyone. How many embryos did you guys transfer?


----------



## Emmi

Strawberry13 said:


> Yes it sucks! But you are right it is different for everyone. How many embryos did you guys transfer?

I transferred 2.....I am 42 so I had to give it my best shot!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it sucks! But you are right it is different for everyone. How many embryos did you guys transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2.....I am 42 so I had to give it my best shot!!!Click to expand...

WOOP you got this sh!t Emmi! Hahaha


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it sucks! But you are right it is different for everyone. How many embryos did you guys transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2.....I am 42 so I had to give it my best shot!!!Click to expand...
> 
> WOOP you got this sh!t Emmi! HahahaClick to expand...

Totally sh!t!!

I asked my hubby if he noticed if I was ravenous as that seems to be a common symptom! Well he said that he had always known me to be greedy so he wasn't sure!!! What a cheeky ****!!!! Honestly!!:winkwink:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it sucks! But you are right it is different for everyone. How many embryos did you guys transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2.....I am 42 so I had to give it my best shot!!!Click to expand...
> 
> WOOP you got this sh!t Emmi! HahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Totally sh!t!!
> 
> I asked my hubby if he noticed if I was ravenous as that seems to be a common symptom! Well he said that he had always known me to be greedy so he wasn't sure!!! What a cheeky ****!!!! Honestly!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

My hubby is similar. I am realllllly mood swingy lately. Last night I told him, I wonder if I'm just this mad because I'm pregnant? He gave me the side stare with the eyebrow arched. Lil stinker. HAHAH At least now I have something to blame for my bad moods.

So, I am 6 weeks today and I still have ZERO sickness. I know I should be thankful, but part of me just wants to throw up already! HAHAH


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it sucks! But you are right it is different for everyone. How many embryos did you guys transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2.....I am 42 so I had to give it my best shot!!!Click to expand...
> 
> WOOP you got this sh!t Emmi! HahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Totally sh!t!!
> 
> I asked my hubby if he noticed if I was ravenous as that seems to be a common symptom! Well he said that he had always known me to be greedy so he wasn't sure!!! What a cheeky ****!!!! Honestly!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby is similar. I am realllllly mood swingy lately. Last night I told him, I wonder if I'm just this mad because I'm pregnant? He gave me the side stare with the eyebrow arched. Lil stinker. HAHAH At least now I have something to blame for my bad moods.
> 
> So, I am 6 weeks today and I still have ZERO sickness. I know I should be thankful, but part of me just wants to throw up already! HAHAHClick to expand...

Well behind every great man is a greater woman so they are just lucky to have such fabulous ladies in their lives:happydance:

Some women don't get any sickness but it may just suddenly hit you so be warned :winkwink: But hope that you are doing good - those 6 weeks have flown by!!! Crazy crazy time!!!

xxx


----------



## Strawberry13

Haha I totally get wanting to throw up! It's like you want to be reminded he-she is there right? 

My DH keeps wanting to grab my bbs bc they're huge but I keep swatting him away cause they're so freakin sore! I keep staring at them in the mirror trying to see if they're any darker or veinier but I think it's all in my head &#128516; haha sorry all tmi I know.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Haha I totally get wanting to throw up! It's like you want to be reminded he-she is there right?
> 
> My DH keeps wanting to grab my bbs bc they're huge but I keep swatting him away cause they're so freakin sore! I keep staring at them in the mirror trying to see if they're any darker or veinier but I think it's all in my head &#55357;&#56836; haha sorry all tmi I know.

HAHAH Strawberry! I do the same thing. I keep sneaking a peek too. My bbs hurt so bad that I can't sleep on my sides anymore. 

Throwing up would really solidify a pregnancy, but also seeing the heartbeat on Monday will do it for me to. I can't believe how stressful this is. HAHAH


----------



## Emmi

I am constantly flashing my :holly:at hubby and asking if their has been any change and just can't see any!!! I have very dark skin so everything looks the same.....

Awww - a little heartbeat will just be the most beautiful thing ever!!

xxx


----------



## lexus15

qwerty310 said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> How are we all ladies? :hugs: I didn't come on for one day yesterday & missed out so much!!
> 
> Hope everyone is coping? :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Lexus! I got SUPER witchy yesterday afternoon and also lots of gas pains all night. :( whaaaa. Just needed to complain. Have a crazy day at work today but after today things will start winding down for a week. Trying to relax as much as possible. Made a ton of food last night for the next few days so I wouldn't have to cook again although I was so wasted by the time I stopped it was after nine. Probably should have just had some Cheerios and gone to bed. Trying to keep the princess karma for when I really need it. Husband had to work late so I didn't want to boss him ... Yet...Click to expand...

Ok I apologise from now for the long rant! :wacko:

I know how you feel, today has been quite shi**y for me! I'm ready to have a go at anyone who starts with me including OH if he tries! 

This morning I rang the fertility nurses & asked for a second beta to reassure me that my numbers were doubling etc. I was told they 'don't do it, even if a woman was bleeding'. 

She said cramping & backache was normal even for woman that conceived naturally & if I was bleeding she would refer me to the early pregnancy unit. Also 'if anything was to happen then a blood test wouldn't show anything!'. 

My wee/pee is sometimes bright yellow despite drinking lots of fluid but doesn't hurt so she ruled out a uti but said I could go to my local gp & ask for a test if I wanted!

I never wanted a lecture only reassurance..:shrug: :growlmad: 

From the looks of things, clinics in the UK treat their IVF ladies completely different to those in the USA..My ultrasound is not until the end of next month away so I suppose I have to worry a bit more & poas every few days to see two lines! 

Second thing..my neighbour is antisocial towards my family..She is forever causing misery to my family & I by picking up objects & banging it on the wall whenever she feels to & tells people that we are trying to poison her! The council know about my situation and put in recording equipment, however it's like she knows, as she remained quiet. :grr:

This afternoon the equipment was collected within 20 minutes she was in her kitchen banging on the walls..it was like she knew the equipment had gone. Anyway I was so angry that I picked up the first thing to hand (a bottle) & began banging back in retaliation! This didn't stop her, she carried on for a good few minutes without stopping. :gun::grr: 

I felt so angry & could feel the adrenaline rushing through my body that I had to stop & take deep breaths to calm down, I'm now worrying that I haven't stressed out my little embie. :cry::wacko:


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> I am constantly flashing my :holly:at hubby and asking if their has been any change and just can't see any!!! I have very dark skin so everything looks the same.....
> 
> Awww - a little heartbeat will just be the most beautiful thing ever!!
> 
> xxx

My boobs feel heavy & ache occasionally but my areolas don't look any darker & mine are brown already! :haha:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Lexus - you poor thing. I am feeling the same way you are. Just driving to work I get so worked up. At work, every little thing gets me going. OMG especially if someone stinks. OMG I get so angry. 

I try to keep calm too, but man, it's tough.

Hang in there. Waiting until the end of next month is going to be rough, I couldn't imagine. But we are all here for you! <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> I am constantly flashing my :holly:at hubby and asking if their has been any change and just can't see any!!! I have very dark skin so everything looks the same.....
> 
> Awww - a little heartbeat will just be the most beautiful thing ever!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> My boobs feel heavy & ache occasionally but my areolas don't look any darker & mine are brown already! :haha:Click to expand...

My hubby would be in heaven if I flashed him. HAHAH the only thing he gets to see is my rump from doing my PIO shots. LOL

Still LOVE this emoticon! :holly:


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I totally get wanting to throw up! It's like you want to be reminded he-she is there right?
> 
> My DH keeps wanting to grab my bbs bc they're huge but I keep swatting him away cause they're so freakin sore! I keep staring at them in the mirror trying to see if they're any darker or veinier but I think it's all in my head &#55357;&#56836; haha sorry all tmi I know.
> 
> HAHAH Strawberry! I do the same thing. I keep sneaking a peek too. My bbs hurt so bad that I can't sleep on my sides anymore.
> 
> Throwing up would really solidify a pregnancy, but also seeing the heartbeat on Monday will do it for me to. I can't believe how stressful this is. HAHAHClick to expand...

This is so stressful!..I'm 2 weeks behind you & it's no easier! :dohh: Monday will soon be here & you will get to hear your little one's heartbeat :baby: :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> How are we all ladies? :hugs: I didn't come on for one day yesterday & missed out so much!!
> 
> Hope everyone is coping? :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Lexus! I got SUPER witchy yesterday afternoon and also lots of gas pains all night. :( whaaaa. Just needed to complain. Have a crazy day at work today but after today things will start winding down for a week. Trying to relax as much as possible. Made a ton of food last night for the next few days so I wouldn't have to cook again although I was so wasted by the time I stopped it was after nine. Probably should have just had some Cheerios and gone to bed. Trying to keep the princess karma for when I really need it. Husband had to work late so I didn't want to boss him ... Yet...Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I apologise from now for the long rant! :wacko:
> 
> I know how you feel, today has been quite shi**y for me! I'm ready to have a go at anyone who starts with me including OH if he tries!
> 
> This morning I rang the fertility nurses & asked for a second beta to reassure me that my numbers were doubling etc. I was told they 'don't do it, even if a woman was bleeding'.
> 
> She said cramping & backache was normal even for woman that conceived naturally & if I was bleeding she would refer me to the early pregnancy unit. Also 'if anything was to happen then a blood test wouldn't show anything!'.
> 
> My wee/pee is sometimes bright yellow despite drinking lots of fluid but doesn't hurt so she ruled out a uti but said I could go to my local gp & ask for a test if I wanted!
> 
> I never wanted a lecture only reassurance..:shrug: :growlmad:
> 
> From the looks of things, clinics in the UK treat their IVF ladies completely different to those in the USA..My ultrasound is not until the end of next month away so I suppose I have to worry a bit more & poas every few days to see two lines!
> 
> Second thing..my neighbour is antisocial towards my family..She is forever causing misery to my family & I by picking up objects & banging it on the wall whenever she feels to & tells people that we are trying to poison her! The council know about my situation and put in recording equipment, however it's like she knows, as she remained quiet. :grr:
> 
> This afternoon the equipment was collected within 20 minutes she was in her kitchen banging on the walls..it was like she knew the equipment had gone. Anyway I was so angry that I picked up the first thing to hand (a bottle) & began banging back in retaliation! This didn't stop her, she carried on for a good few minutes without stopping. :gun::grr:
> 
> I felt so angry & could feel the adrenaline rushing through my body that I had to stop & take deep breaths to calm down, I'm now worrying that I haven't stressed out my little embie. :cry::wacko:Click to expand...

Awww poor you - that all sounds all bit crappy!! Your clinic don't sound too great from that respects......And as you say - you just want reassurrance:hugs:

As for your neighbour - if she goes nutty again - phone the council again or the police if it's that bad! Don't stress yourself - little one inside you doesn't want that!!

Just put some nice music on, watch your fav film or make some nice food - lots of nice things that embaby will like.

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

lexus15 said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> How are we all ladies? :hugs: I didn't come on for one day yesterday & missed out so much!!
> 
> Hope everyone is coping? :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Lexus! I got SUPER witchy yesterday afternoon and also lots of gas pains all night. :( whaaaa. Just needed to complain. Have a crazy day at work today but after today things will start winding down for a week. Trying to relax as much as possible. Made a ton of food last night for the next few days so I wouldn't have to cook again although I was so wasted by the time I stopped it was after nine. Probably should have just had some Cheerios and gone to bed. Trying to keep the princess karma for when I really need it. Husband had to work late so I didn't want to boss him ... Yet...Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I apologise from now for the long rant! :wacko:
> 
> I know how you feel, today has been quite shi**y for me! I'm ready to have a go at anyone who starts with me including OH if he tries!
> 
> This morning I rang the fertility nurses & asked for a second beta to reassure me that my numbers were doubling etc. I was told they 'don't do it, even if a woman was bleeding'.
> 
> She said cramping & backache was normal even for woman that conceived naturally & if I was bleeding she would refer me to the early pregnancy unit. Also 'if anything was to happen then a blood test wouldn't show anything!'.
> 
> My wee/pee is sometimes bright yellow despite drinking lots of fluid but doesn't hurt so she ruled out a uti but said I could go to my local gp & ask for a test if I wanted!
> 
> I never wanted a lecture only reassurance..:shrug: :growlmad:
> 
> From the looks of things, clinics in the UK treat their IVF ladies completely different to those in the USA..My ultrasound is not until the end of next month away so I suppose I have to worry a bit more & poas every few days to see two lines!
> 
> Second thing..my neighbour is antisocial towards my family..She is forever causing misery to my family & I by picking up objects & banging it on the wall whenever she feels to & tells people that we are trying to poison her! The council know about my situation and put in recording equipment, however it's like she knows, as she remained quiet. :grr:
> 
> This afternoon the equipment was collected within 20 minutes she was in her kitchen banging on the walls..it was like she knew the equipment had gone. Anyway I was so angry that I picked up the first thing to hand (a bottle) & began banging back in retaliation! This didn't stop her, she carried on for a good few minutes without stopping. :gun::grr:
> 
> I felt so angry & could feel the adrenaline rushing through my body that I had to stop & take deep breaths to calm down, I'm now worrying that I haven't stressed out my little embie. :cry::wacko:Click to expand...

Lexus - I am really sorry to hear this hun but this crazy lady is really not worth it. You concentrate on yourself and your family.

If i can offer any advice get evidence, write down every noise and disturbance to record what she is doing, also record any banging and noise she makes on your phone, get yourself a case together and then go see the police. Also dont let her know it bothers you, hopefully she will get bored and it will calm down.

Have a relaxing evening and give your belly a good rub speak to your little baba to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> How are we all ladies? :hugs: I didn't come on for one day yesterday & missed out so much!!
> 
> Hope everyone is coping? :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Lexus! I got SUPER witchy yesterday afternoon and also lots of gas pains all night. :( whaaaa. Just needed to complain. Have a crazy day at work today but after today things will start winding down for a week. Trying to relax as much as possible. Made a ton of food last night for the next few days so I wouldn't have to cook again although I was so wasted by the time I stopped it was after nine. Probably should have just had some Cheerios and gone to bed. Trying to keep the princess karma for when I really need it. Husband had to work late so I didn't want to boss him ... Yet...Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I apologise from now for the long rant! :wacko:
> 
> I know how you feel, today has been quite shi**y for me! I'm ready to have a go at anyone who starts with me including OH if he tries!
> 
> This morning I rang the fertility nurses & asked for a second beta to reassure me that my numbers were doubling etc. I was told they 'don't do it, even if a woman was bleeding'.
> 
> She said cramping & backache was normal even for woman that conceived naturally & if I was bleeding she would refer me to the early pregnancy unit. Also 'if anything was to happen then a blood test wouldn't show anything!'.
> 
> My wee/pee is sometimes bright yellow despite drinking lots of fluid but doesn't hurt so she ruled out a uti but said I could go to my local gp & ask for a test if I wanted!
> 
> I never wanted a lecture only reassurance..:shrug: :growlmad:
> 
> From the looks of things, clinics in the UK treat their IVF ladies completely different to those in the USA..My ultrasound is not until the end of next month away so I suppose I have to worry a bit more & poas every few days to see two lines!
> 
> Second thing..my neighbour is antisocial towards my family..She is forever causing misery to my family & I by picking up objects & banging it on the wall whenever she feels to & tells people that we are trying to poison her! The council know about my situation and put in recording equipment, however it's like she knows, as she remained quiet. :grr:
> 
> This afternoon the equipment was collected within 20 minutes she was in her kitchen banging on the walls..it was like she knew the equipment had gone. Anyway I was so angry that I picked up the first thing to hand (a bottle) & began banging back in retaliation! This didn't stop her, she carried on for a good few minutes without stopping. :gun::grr:
> 
> I felt so angry & could feel the adrenaline rushing through my body that I had to stop & take deep breaths to calm down, I'm now worrying that I haven't stressed out my little embie. :cry::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lexus - I am really sorry to hear this hun but this crazy lady is really not worth it. You concentrate on yourself and your family.
> 
> If i can offer any advice get evidence, write down every noise and disturbance to record what she is doing, also record any banging and noise she makes on your phone, get yourself a case together and then go see the police. Also dont let her know it bothers you, hopefully she will get bored and it will calm down.
> 
> Have a relaxing evening and give your belly a good rub speak to your little baba to make you feel better :hugs:Click to expand...


Hi Pinkie, how are you? :hugs:

I've been given diary sheets from the council (ASB department) which I've been completing, council will call her in for an interview and say they cant prove anything, basically it's my word against hers! Police have been called & verbally warned her but she thinks she's above the law and give it a few weeks she restarts her sh*t. :growlmad: Only hope I have is moving but cant see that happening for now. 

Going food shopping, will get some chocolate biscuits & have them with a tea when I get in as I rub my belly & speak to my embie :coffee:


----------



## Pinkie3

I love coming on here and catching up on how nutty everyone is feeling today LOL!! 

For me, I finished work today for a whole two weeks - bliss!! Collection tomorrow and then fingers crossed i get to the transfer day I can have a few days away to relax - well, seeing how you lot are on the TWW that sounds highly impossible but i will do my best.


----------



## Emmi

Tee - I love flashing my hubby - we are rather naughty and a little mischievous!:howdy:I am terrible but can't help it. Oh but at the moment - we are being as good as gold - well sort of!

Lexus - yes - chocolate biccies and tea and lots of talking to the little one!

Pinkie - wow EC tomorrow. It's great that you have some time of. It's time to concentrate on you and rest up! How are you feeling!!!:flower: xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> I love coming on here and catching up on how nutty everyone is feeling today LOL!!
> 
> For me, I finished work today for a whole two weeks - bliss!! Collection tomorrow and then fingers crossed i get to the transfer day I can have a few days away to relax - well, seeing how you lot are on the TWW that sounds highly impossible but i will do my best.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am soooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Strawberry13

You guys are so funny. DH and I have been good too but he's really getting annoyed, what's funny is that there is a strict "no sex" rule while you're trying to make a baby- how ridiculous! 

Lexus so sorry to hear about all of that with your neighbor but sounds like you're handling it as well as you can given the circumstances. 

Pinkie- yay so soon!


----------



## Pinkie3

lexus15 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> How are we all ladies? :hugs: I didn't come on for one day yesterday & missed out so much!!
> 
> Hope everyone is coping? :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Lexus! I got SUPER witchy yesterday afternoon and also lots of gas pains all night. :( whaaaa. Just needed to complain. Have a crazy day at work today but after today things will start winding down for a week. Trying to relax as much as possible. Made a ton of food last night for the next few days so I wouldn't have to cook again although I was so wasted by the time I stopped it was after nine. Probably should have just had some Cheerios and gone to bed. Trying to keep the princess karma for when I really need it. Husband had to work late so I didn't want to boss him ... Yet...Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I apologise from now for the long rant! :wacko:
> 
> I know how you feel, today has been quite shi**y for me! I'm ready to have a go at anyone who starts with me including OH if he tries!
> 
> This morning I rang the fertility nurses & asked for a second beta to reassure me that my numbers were doubling etc. I was told they 'don't do it, even if a woman was bleeding'.
> 
> She said cramping & backache was normal even for woman that conceived naturally & if I was bleeding she would refer me to the early pregnancy unit. Also 'if anything was to happen then a blood test wouldn't show anything!'.
> 
> My wee/pee is sometimes bright yellow despite drinking lots of fluid but doesn't hurt so she ruled out a uti but said I could go to my local gp & ask for a test if I wanted!
> 
> I never wanted a lecture only reassurance..:shrug: :growlmad:
> 
> From the looks of things, clinics in the UK treat their IVF ladies completely different to those in the USA..My ultrasound is not until the end of next month away so I suppose I have to worry a bit more & poas every few days to see two lines!
> 
> Second thing..my neighbour is antisocial towards my family..She is forever causing misery to my family & I by picking up objects & banging it on the wall whenever she feels to & tells people that we are trying to poison her! The council know about my situation and put in recording equipment, however it's like she knows, as she remained quiet. :grr:
> 
> This afternoon the equipment was collected within 20 minutes she was in her kitchen banging on the walls..it was like she knew the equipment had gone. Anyway I was so angry that I picked up the first thing to hand (a bottle) & began banging back in retaliation! This didn't stop her, she carried on for a good few minutes without stopping. :gun::grr:
> 
> I felt so angry & could feel the adrenaline rushing through my body that I had to stop & take deep breaths to calm down, I'm now worrying that I haven't stressed out my little embie. :cry::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lexus - I am really sorry to hear this hun but this crazy lady is really not worth it. You concentrate on yourself and your family.
> 
> If i can offer any advice get evidence, write down every noise and disturbance to record what she is doing, also record any banging and noise she makes on your phone, get yourself a case together and then go see the police. Also dont let her know it bothers you, hopefully she will get bored and it will calm down.
> 
> Have a relaxing evening and give your belly a good rub speak to your little baba to make you feel better :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Pinkie, how are you? :hugs:
> 
> I've been given diary sheets from the council (ASB department) which I've been completing, council will call her in for an interview and say they cant prove anything, basically it's my word against hers! Police have been called & verbally warned her but she thinks she's above the law and give it a few weeks she restarts her sh*t. :growlmad: Only hope I have is moving but cant see that happening for now.
> 
> Going food shopping, will get some chocolate biscuits & have them with a tea when I get in as I rub my belly & speak to my embie :coffee:Click to expand...

I am ok thanks hun, looking forward to tomorrow being over with. 

I feel for you, bad neighbours can be the worst thing to cope with. I would try to ignore her as much as you can if she knows this is bothering you i think she will do it more. Tea and chocolate biscuits sound perfect :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> Tee - I love flashing my hubby - we are rather naughty and a little mischievous!:howdy:I am terrible but can't help it. Oh but at the moment - we are being as good as gold - well sort of!
> 
> Lexus - yes - chocolate biccies and tea and lots of talking to the little one!
> 
> Pinkie - wow EC tomorrow. It's great that you have some time of. It's time to concentrate on you and rest up! How are you feeling!!!:flower: xxx

I am feeling excited and nervous, I know i will be terrified once i get there. I am also not happy that i have to take all my nail varnish off and no make up, i never go anywhere without either! Apart from my dressing gown, slipper and of course the OH i feel like I am forgetting something.

x


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> [
> 
> My hubby is similar. I am realllllly mood swingy lately. Last night I told him, I wonder if I'm just this mad because I'm pregnant? He gave me the side stare with the eyebrow arched. Lil stinker. HAHAH At least now I have something to blame for my bad moods.
> 
> So, I am 6 weeks today and I still have ZERO sickness. I know I should be thankful, but part of me just wants to throw up already! HAHAH

Hahah I agree tee. Although I started feeling a little nauseous today but not much. Just let me have my head in a toilet for chrissake : p


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> I am constantly flashing my :holly:at hubby and asking if their has been any change and just can't see any!!! I have very dark skin so everything looks the same.....
> 
> Awww - a little heartbeat will just be the most beautiful thing ever!!
> 
> xxx

LOL this is amazing.


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> My hubby is similar. I am realllllly mood swingy lately. Last night I told him, I wonder if I'm just this mad because I'm pregnant? He gave me the side stare with the eyebrow arched. Lil stinker. HAHAH At least now I have something to blame for my bad moods.
> 
> So, I am 6 weeks today and I still have ZERO sickness. I know I should be thankful, but part of me just wants to throw up already! HAHAH
> 
> Hahah I agree tee. Although I started feeling a little nauseous today but not much. Just let me have my head in a toilet for chrissake : pClick to expand...

RIGHT??!! I'm glad I'm not the only one! I know if it happens, I will totally regret saying it. Hahah


----------



## qwerty310

Lexus so sorry about the stressful situation. I have to say though that I dont think getting betas tested as much as I dud is a good thing. I was ready to throw in the towel when really everything was a-ok. I know it's hard to wait so long... But unless you are bleeding it sounds like you are perfectly pregnant! I am still having cramps at least once a day. Pound on the wall back to soothe yourself >:)


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Tee - I love flashing my hubby - we are rather naughty and a little mischievous!:howdy:I am terrible but can't help it. Oh but at the moment - we are being as good as gold - well sort of!
> 
> Lexus - yes - chocolate biccies and tea and lots of talking to the little one!
> 
> Pinkie - wow EC tomorrow. It's great that you have some time of. It's time to concentrate on you and rest up! How are you feeling!!!:flower: xxx
> 
> I am feeling excited and nervous, I know i will be terrified once i get there. I am also not happy that i have to take all my nail varnish off and no make up, i never go anywhere without either! Apart from my dressing gown, slipper and of course the OH i feel like I am forgetting something.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ha - I felt awful with hair scraped back (no hairspray!!), no make up etc....Felt so bare!!! But you kind of forget about that as you get excited and nervous about it all......
All will be okay - this time tomorrow, you will be relaxing after it all.

xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Tee - I love flashing my hubby - we are rather naughty and a little mischievous!:howdy:I am terrible but can't help it. Oh but at the moment - we are being as good as gold - well sort of!
> 
> Lexus - yes - chocolate biccies and tea and lots of talking to the little one!
> 
> Pinkie - wow EC tomorrow. It's great that you have some time of. It's time to concentrate on you and rest up! How are you feeling!!!:flower: xxx
> 
> I am feeling excited and nervous, I know i will be terrified once i get there. I am also not happy that i have to take all my nail varnish off and no make up, i never go anywhere without either! Apart from my dressing gown, slipper and of course the OH i feel like I am forgetting something.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Ha - I felt awful with hair scraped back (no hairspray!!), no make up etc....Felt so bare!!! But you kind of forget about that as you get excited and nervous about it all......
> All will be okay - this time tomorrow, you will be relaxing after it all.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

HAHAH I'll show you awful. No makeup, my ponytail was falling out which made the hair net thing come off, I woke up in pain with tears in my eyes and hubby thought it was a great photo op. HAHAH
 



Attached Files:







Retrieval.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Tee - I love flashing my hubby - we are rather naughty and a little mischievous!:howdy:I am terrible but can't help it. Oh but at the moment - we are being as good as gold - well sort of!
> 
> Lexus - yes - chocolate biccies and tea and lots of talking to the little one!
> 
> Pinkie - wow EC tomorrow. It's great that you have some time of. It's time to concentrate on you and rest up! How are you feeling!!!:flower: xxx
> 
> I am feeling excited and nervous, I know i will be terrified once i get there. I am also not happy that i have to take all my nail varnish off and no make up, i never go anywhere without either! Apart from my dressing gown, slipper and of course the OH i feel like I am forgetting something.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Ha - I felt awful with hair scraped back (no hairspray!!), no make up etc....Felt so bare!!! But you kind of forget about that as you get excited and nervous about it all......
> All will be okay - this time tomorrow, you will be relaxing after it all.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAH I'll show you awful. No makeup, my ponytail was falling out which made the hair net thing come off, I woke up in pain with tears in my eyes and hubby thought it was a great photo op. HAHAHClick to expand...

O bless you for making us all feel normal by putting that up!!! Hilarious - your hubby likes to catch your sunny side huh!!! xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Tee - I love flashing my hubby - we are rather naughty and a little mischievous!:howdy:I am terrible but can't help it. Oh but at the moment - we are being as good as gold - well sort of!
> 
> Lexus - yes - chocolate biccies and tea and lots of talking to the little one!
> 
> Pinkie - wow EC tomorrow. It's great that you have some time of. It's time to concentrate on you and rest up! How are you feeling!!!:flower: xxx
> 
> I am feeling excited and nervous, I know i will be terrified once i get there. I am also not happy that i have to take all my nail varnish off and no make up, i never go anywhere without either! Apart from my dressing gown, slipper and of course the OH i feel like I am forgetting something.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Ha - I felt awful with hair scraped back (no hairspray!!), no make up etc....Felt so bare!!! But you kind of forget about that as you get excited and nervous about it all......
> All will be okay - this time tomorrow, you will be relaxing after it all.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAH I'll show you awful. No makeup, my ponytail was falling out which made the hair net thing come off, I woke up in pain with tears in my eyes and hubby thought it was a great photo op. HAHAHClick to expand...
> 
> O bless you for making us all feel normal by putting that up!!! Hilarious - your hubby likes to catch your sunny side huh!!! xxxClick to expand...

yes, he likes to make fun, but he means well. HAHAH He's such a little sh!t sometimes.


----------



## Pinkie3

Tee haha how funny your naughty hubby, i will not be telling my OH about this it will give him some ideas.

The nurse asked me the other day if i will be going into the room with my OH to help him with his sample. I replied 'Err no, this is the only thing he has to do so he can be brave and do it by himself'.

Ladies, I've just had a horrible feeling please tell me that i was suppose to stop taking my buserlein and menopur injections yesterday because i was doing my trigger shot last night? I dont remember the Dr actually telling me that, i just had it in my head that is what i do? Plus i have no meds left anyway. Or am I just having a blonde moment :dohh:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Tee haha how funny your naughty hubby, i will not be telling my OH about this it will give him some ideas.
> 
> The nurse asked me the other day if i will be going into the room with my OH to help him with his sample. I replied 'Err no, this is the only thing he has to do so he can be brave and do it by himself'.
> 
> Ladies, I've just had a horrible feeling please tell me that i was suppose to stop taking my buserlein and menopur injections yesterday because i was doing my trigger shot last night? I dont remember the Dr actually telling me that, i just had it in my head that is what i do? Plus i have no meds left anyway. Or am I just having a blonde moment :dohh:

After I took my trigger I didn't do anymore shots. I think the only thing I started taking was the doxycyclin and I even skipped that the moring of the transfer. Once you trigger I would think you stop stims, I did. But this was my first cycle and I'm not an expert.

HAHAH I didn't go help my hubby either. After I asked him, did you do OK? HAHAH


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie I stopped all stims and lupron but I wasn't on your protocol... Hopefully someone who is doing the same can get back to you. Try posting a new thread to bnb?


----------



## Strawberry13

I freaked out about the same thing! But yeah they definitely told me no injections after the trigger until after ER. Do they have an after hours number you can call to double check?


----------



## Emmi

Yes it does depend on your protocol Pinkie - I had my trigger with burserelin and then injection free that night before EC.

Hope that you have found your answer???? 

Thinking of you tomorrow!!

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies,

Good news we got 5 eggs today and all were fertilized by ICSI because the OH sperm concentration level was low so they wanted to give us the best possible chance. Praying our little embryos are developing well and we get a positive phone call in the morning. 

I am feeling ok, a little crampy and tired so having a relaxing afternoon on the sofa and getting the OH to look after me. Cant believe we finally got to this stage its all very exciting. 

Oh and I was right i wasnt suppose to carry on with any other injections after the trigger shot - phew!!

Have a good day x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Good news we got 5 eggs today and all were fertilized by ICSI because the OH sperm concentration level was low so they wanted to give us the best possible chance. Praying our little embryos are developing well and we get a positive phone call in the morning.
> 
> I am feeling ok, a little crampy and tired so having a relaxing afternoon on the sofa and getting the OH to look after me. Cant believe we finally got to this stage its all very exciting.
> 
> Oh and I was right i wasnt suppose to carry on with any other injections after the trigger shot - phew!!
> 
> Have a good day x

That's great :flower:


----------



## Strawberry13

Great news pinkie! 5 embryos is an awesome starting point. Take it easy today and rest up!


----------



## qwerty310

great news PInkie! that's a great number!


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Good news we got 5 eggs today and all were fertilized by ICSI because the OH sperm concentration level was low so they wanted to give us the best possible chance. Praying our little embryos are developing well and we get a positive phone call in the morning.
> 
> I am feeling ok, a little crampy and tired so having a relaxing afternoon on the sofa and getting the OH to look after me. Cant believe we finally got to this stage its all very exciting.
> 
> Oh and I was right i wasnt suppose to carry on with any other injections after the trigger shot - phew!!
> 
> Have a good day x

Fabulous news!! Here's hoping that those little embies flourish!!

Rest up and great that your OH is looking after you!!! I am kinda liking not having to do anything strenuous - getting used to it!!

x


----------



## Strawberry13

Guys my bbs have totally deflated grrrr &#128547;


----------



## Pinkie3

Strawberry - maybe they are just having a quiet day I am sure they go up and down :hugs:

I have been knock all day i hope i sleep tonight. OH is making a curry (a pint of Kingfisher would go down a treat) film then bed. I cant stop thinking about our little embryos, I only have to wait until the morning i am now starting to understand how you all went loppy waiting two weeks! How am I going to cope :wacko:

Hope everyone is feeling ok today, have a nice evening x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Good news we got 5 eggs today and all were fertilized by ICSI because the OH sperm concentration level was low so they wanted to give us the best possible chance. Praying our little embryos are developing well and we get a positive phone call in the morning.
> 
> I am feeling ok, a little crampy and tired so having a relaxing afternoon on the sofa and getting the OH to look after me. Cant believe we finally got to this stage its all very exciting.
> 
> Oh and I was right i wasnt suppose to carry on with any other injections after the trigger shot - phew!!
> 
> Have a good day x

I am so happy for you Pinkie!!! Get that heating pad out, it will be your best friend up until the tansfer. I can't wait to hear how your embabies are doing!!!


----------



## Emmi

Hi Ladies - I just had a fabulous night out with the girls! I needed a giggle and to keep my mind of things!!! They were totally trashed when I left them and there was me on the orange juice:wacko:

Pinkie - sounds like you are truly being looked after - how fabulous!!! Rest as much as a you can....I honestly think I haven't slept a wink since PUPO!!

Hope you are good Tee, Qwerty, Baby, Lexus and Strawberry!! Am sure you boobies will inflate again soon Strawberry!!!!

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey, I had a melt down yesterday as it's all so unknown now. Sigh. I am not having any symptoms so to speak and it worries me. I am trying to keep positive but it's up and down. OTD is Thursday, but i'd rather test a day or two before so AF doesn't arrive and smack me in the face. 

How's everyone else?? xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

So i had been testing my trigger out and it went bfn yesterday I took a frer and it had the faintest of lines so I took another today with fmu anddddd there is a darker (still faint) but don't have to squint line!!!!! 6dp5dt!! I'm trying not to be to excited my beta is on 10/7!!!!


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey, I had a melt down yesterday as it's all so unknown now. Sigh. I am not having any symptoms so to speak and it worries me. I am trying to keep positive but it's up and down. OTD is Thursday, but i'd rather test a day or two before so AF doesn't arrive and smack me in the face.
> 
> How's everyone else?? xx

Aww Honey - I had a major meltdown on the Monday last week......It is the unknown and it's horrible as so much rests on the IVF......And no woman has the same symptoms - some women don't have any!! So that's what makes it so hard - you can't compare with anyone.

Keep busy Baby - meet friends, family, go for dinner or whatever - just have things planned in your diary, it does help a tad!

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

We have 4 embabies!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I cant believe it, i was praying for 1 but 4 fertilized and i am so happy. Transfer is booked for 2.20pm on Monday please keep everything crossed that they continue growing and developing until then so I can have a super embaby put back [-o&lt;

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Strawberry13

Pinkie that is so great!! Relax these next few days till you are PUPO! 

Babyd yeah try to stay busy although I should be listening to my own advice as I'm sitting here analyzing my symptoms lol. 

Cjohnson awesome!! Do you feel any different??


----------



## Cjohnson13

I don't.....my nipples (tmi) hurt a tad but mostly at night and that was like that before but other then that no diff at all


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> We have 4 embabies!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it, i was praying for 1 but 4 fertilized and i am so happy. Transfer is booked for 2.20pm on Monday please keep everything crossed that they continue growing and developing until then so I can have a super embaby put back [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day xx

Oh my - how fabulous!! That is the best news ever! Lets hope that they keep doing you proud and get bigger and stronger!! Go go superembryo!!! Rest up this weekend as you will be joining the bonkers PUPO club soon!!!

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Cjohnson13 said:


> So i had been testing my trigger out and it went bfn yesterday I took a frer and it had the faintest of lines so I took another today with fmu anddddd there is a darker (still faint) but don't have to squint line!!!!! 6dp5dt!! I'm trying not to be to excited my beta is on 10/7!!!!

Wow - that's getting exciting!!!! Fingers crossed it's going to get darker and darker:happydance:


----------



## lexus15

Cjohnson13 said:


> So i had been testing my trigger out and it went bfn yesterday I took a frer and it had the faintest of lines so I took another today with fmu anddddd there is a darker (still faint) but don't have to squint line!!!!! 6dp5dt!! I'm trying not to be to excited my beta is on 10/7!!!!


I bet you are preggers...c'mon second line get darker! Fx for you.xx:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Strawberry - maybe they are just having a quiet day I am sure they go up and down :hugs:
> 
> I have been knock all day i hope i sleep tonight. OH is making a curry (a pint of Kingfisher would go down a treat) film then bed. I cant stop thinking about our little embryos, I only have to wait until the morning i am now starting to understand how you all went loppy waiting two weeks! How am I going to cope :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today, have a nice evening x

How are you feeling today? Keep resting! :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey, I had a melt down yesterday as it's all so unknown now. Sigh. I am not having any symptoms so to speak and it worries me. I am trying to keep positive but it's up and down. OTD is Thursday, but i'd rather test a day or two before so AF doesn't arrive and smack me in the face.
> 
> How's everyone else?? xx

Baby don't lose hope, it's early days yet & symptoms don't mean it hasn't worked..think positive hun.xx :hugs:


----------



## Cjohnson13

I couldn't wait....since the frer was faint I broke down and bought a digital.... It says pregnant!!!! My trigger has to be out by now it's 6dp5dt and a cheaper wondfo went neg prior


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> We have 4 embabies!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it, i was praying for 1 but 4 fertilized and i am so happy. Transfer is booked for 2.20pm on Monday please keep everything crossed that they continue growing and developing until then so I can have a super embaby put back [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day xx
> 
> Oh my - how fabulous!! That is the best news ever! Lets hope that they keep doing you proud and get bigger and stronger!! Go go superembryo!!! Rest up this weekend as you will be joining the bonkers PUPO club soon!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yes you are all alittle loopy :loopy: LOL but cant wait to join the club!! 

Glad to hear you had a good girlie night sounds like it was much needed. How are you feeling today? When is your test date?


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey, I had a melt down yesterday as it's all so unknown now. Sigh. I am not having any symptoms so to speak and it worries me. I am trying to keep positive but it's up and down. OTD is Thursday, but i'd rather test a day or two before so AF doesn't arrive and smack me in the face.
> 
> How's everyone else?? xx

Baby, since being on this thread i think this is perfectly normal. Please dont beat yourself up too much for feeling emotional or trying to spot anything to give you that hint of hope. I have yet to read one post where anyone didnt feel the same way. When ever you need a meltdown come on here and we'll happily listen. Keep yourself busy and lost of positive thoughts to you :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Cjohnson13 said:


> I couldn't wait....since the frer was faint I broke down and bought a digital.... It says pregnant!!!! My trigger has to be out by now it's 6dp5dt and a cheaper wondfo went neg prior

Wow this is exciting - congrats CJ.

I think I will cave in too, dont know anyone holds out it sounds impossible.


----------



## lexus15

:friends::pizza:


Emmi said:


> Hi Ladies - I just had a fabulous night out with the girls! I needed a giggle and to keep my mind of things!!! They were totally trashed when I left them and there was me on the orange juice:wacko:
> 
> Pinkie - sounds like you are truly being looked after - how fabulous!!! Rest as much as a you can....I honestly think I haven't slept a wink since PUPO!!
> 
> Hope you are good Tee, Qwerty, Baby, Lexus and Strawberry!! Am sure you boobies will inflate again soon Strawberry!!!!
> 
> xxx

I went out too! :friends: It was great, I never finished work until late & was in two minds to go but so glad I did! My friend wanted to know why I wasn't drinking cocktails with her..I was like I have a sore throat!!:winkwink:

How are you today? :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

lexus15 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Strawberry - maybe they are just having a quiet day I am sure they go up and down :hugs:
> 
> I have been knock all day i hope i sleep tonight. OH is making a curry (a pint of Kingfisher would go down a treat) film then bed. I cant stop thinking about our little embryos, I only have to wait until the morning i am now starting to understand how you all went loppy waiting two weeks! How am I going to cope :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today, have a nice evening x
> 
> How are you feeling today? Keep resting! :hugs:Click to expand...

Feeling better today, although still a bit sleepy but had acupuncture this morning so hoping that helps. How are you feeling?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congrats cj! Sounding very positive!! 

Thanks for all the well wishes... Now, after whinging about no symptoms I'm now a little bit worried. I just went to toilet and their was a small, clear circle of light pink blood in my knickers and now I'm having slight cramping.. I'm hoping this isn't AF?? Could it be implantation?? I hope this crazy roller coaster stops soon!! Xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Congrats cj! Sounding very positive!!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes... Now, after whinging about no symptoms I'm now a little bit worried. I just went to toilet and their was a small, clear circle of light pink blood in my knickers and now I'm having slight cramping.. I'm hoping this isn't AF?? Could it be implantation?? I hope this crazy roller coaster stops soon!! Xx

Yes - it could be implantation so don't panic!! I had some today too - just a little - nothing like AF! But I know it's a worry as you just don't know what's going on!


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> :friends::pizza:
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - I just had a fabulous night out with the girls! I needed a giggle and to keep my mind of things!!! They were totally trashed when I left them and there was me on the orange juice:wacko:
> 
> Pinkie - sounds like you are truly being looked after - how fabulous!!! Rest as much as a you can....I honestly think I haven't slept a wink since PUPO!!
> 
> Hope you are good Tee, Qwerty, Baby, Lexus and Strawberry!! Am sure you boobies will inflate again soon Strawberry!!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I went out too! :friends: It was great, I never finished work until late & was in two minds to go but so glad I did! My friend wanted to know why I wasn't drinking cocktails with her..I was like I have a sore throat!!:winkwink:
> 
> How are you today? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay - it's good to go out and just involve yourself in other things rather than IVF....:thumbup:
Am okay - after reading so much about implantation spotting - I am hoping I had that today!! Just a tiny little bit and now it's gone! So much to think about - crikey!!!!!

Hope that you are doing good????

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hmm i've had some more, but it's mostly when I wipe. It's pink in colour and quite watery, but it bothers me. I am hoping it goes by tomorrow or I don't think it's a good sign. xx

Fingers crossed for you Emmi!! When is your test date? My OTD is Thursday xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hmm i've had some more, but it's mostly when I wipe. It's pink in colour and quite watery, but it bothers me. I am hoping it goes by tomorrow or I don't think it's a good sign. xx
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Emmi!! When is your test date? My OTD is Thursday xx

Implantation spotting can be for a few hours or for a few days - I have done far too much research on it:wacko: Pink and watery sounds like it could be it. My OTD is Friday - it honestly feels like I have been waiting for years!!!:shrug:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm i've had some more, but it's mostly when I wipe. It's pink in colour and quite watery, but it bothers me. I am hoping it goes by tomorrow or I don't think it's a good sign. xx
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Emmi!! When is your test date? My OTD is Thursday xx
> 
> Implantation spotting can be for a few hours or for a few days - I have done far too much research on it:wacko: Pink and watery sounds like it could be it. My OTD is Friday - it honestly feels like I have been waiting for years!!!:shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs: I think we could all train to work in the field now.. :dohh: When do you plan to test, we are going for Tuesday I think. xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm i've had some more, but it's mostly when I wipe. It's pink in colour and quite watery, but it bothers me. I am hoping it goes by tomorrow or I don't think it's a good sign. xx
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Emmi!! When is your test date? My OTD is Thursday xx
> 
> Implantation spotting can be for a few hours or for a few days - I have done far too much research on it:wacko: Pink and watery sounds like it could be it. My OTD is Friday - it honestly feels like I have been waiting for years!!!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I think we could all train to work in the field now.. :dohh: When do you plan to test, we are going for Tuesday I think. xxClick to expand...

Ha - yep - could be our specialised subject on Mastermind!!!:winkwink:

I think we will try from Wednesday.....But that still seems like years away!!!!:shrug:

xxx


----------



## lexus15

Emmi & Baby..It so sounds like implantation for both of you!..I'm so excited for both of you & can't wait for your results!..fx ladies :dust:

CJ..I think your pregnant!..yippee! Ru going to do another test?:happydance:

Tee & Pinkie..hope your good, how ru both? :hugs:

I'm a bit emotional today, was watching the tv & started blubbering while watching X factor! I'm still constipated + have backache & stomach twinges..& have sore boobs! :wacko:

I did a digital test & it came up pregnant with 2-3 weeks for conception! :thumbup: If I do another next Sat, will it it then say 3 weeks+?


Baby dust & hugs :dust::hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> Emmi & Baby..It so sounds like implantation for both of you!..I'm so excited for both of you & can't wait for your results!..fx ladies :dust:
> 
> CJ..I think your pregnant!..yippee! Ru going to do another test?:happydance:
> 
> Tee & Pinkie..hope your good, how ru both? :hugs:
> 
> I'm a bit emotional today, was watching the tv & started blubbering while watching X factor! I'm still constipated + have backache & stomach twinges..& have sore boobs! :wacko:
> 
> I did a digital test & it came up pregnant with 2-3 weeks for conception! :thumbup: If I do another next Sat, will it it then say 3 weeks+?
> 
> 
> Baby dust & hugs :dust::hugs:

Really hope that it is implantation bleeding:thumbup: You just don't know:shrug: But just trying to be positive:headspin:

Crikey - X Factor is obviously going to new levels to get the audience numbers - that whole 6 seats and swap is just darn right cruel!!! Far too emotional and messing with people's lives.....


Awww poor you = just hang on in there - all the joys of finally being pregnant! Not sure about the pregnancy test I'm afraid.

You take care.


xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

My bleeding looks like it's turning from pink to red... I think my journey is over already. Night ladies xxx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Don't count yourself out yet baby. I'll be thinking of you. 

As for me I have 1 digital and 2 frer left I'll try other days


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> My bleeding looks like it's turning from pink to red... I think my journey is over already. Night ladies xxx

I know it's so hard but it isn't over until it's over....Plenty of women bleed and are still pregnant!!!

How are you today???

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks for all the well wishes. Bleeding is now like small clots and very deep red bleed, as well as my usual AF type cramps. I would be very surprised if this was implantation bleeding. Thank you for all your support. xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi baby
Just wanted to send my love if it is bad news. Happened to me two weeks ago and I can totally empathise... I hope it's not but if it is bad news hugs x


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. Bleeding is now like small clots and very deep red bleed, as well as my usual AF type cramps. I would be very surprised if this was implantation bleeding. Thank you for all your support. xxx

You just don't know:nope: Is it heavy?? For what I understand - when it turns into a full blown period then there could be an issue but even then I have read stories where these women have been pregnant.

Just you take care.

xxxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes. Bleeding is now like small clots and very deep red bleed, as well as my usual AF type cramps. I would be very surprised if this was implantation bleeding. Thank you for all your support. xxx
> 
> You just don't know:nope: Is it heavy?? For what I understand - when it turns into a full blown period then there could be an issue but even then I have read stories where these women have been pregnant.
> 
> Just you take care.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

It's enough to wear a pad and mostly comes out when I go to the toilet. It is like the beginning of a period and very deep red. I think it's probably the progesterone that is stopping it from coming full flow right now. xx

Thank you Victoria and i'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: xx


----------



## Strawberry13

I'm so sorry babyd. Did you call your doctor? I know my doc said to call if I had bleeding before my pg test.


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyD, I am praying this isnt bad news for you - big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Ladies, has anyone had any side effects from their pessaries? I had a stomach ache last night and then spent most of the morning on the toilet with terrible cramps and diarrhea (sorry tmi). I dont know what else could have caused it? Although I've had an upset tummy and nausea throughout this whole process so mybe its all the emotions/stress etc. I have my ET tomorrow do you think i should call the clinic? Iam really not one for making a fuss so thought i would check with you ladies first.

x


----------



## lexus15

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes. Bleeding is now like small clots and very deep red bleed, as well as my usual AF type cramps. I would be very surprised if this was implantation bleeding. Thank you for all your support. xxx
> 
> You just don't know:nope: Is it heavy?? For what I understand - when it turns into a full blown period then there could be an issue but even then I have read stories where these women have been pregnant.
> 
> Just you take care.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's enough to wear a pad and mostly comes out when I go to the toilet. It is like the beginning of a period and very deep red. I think it's probably the progesterone that is stopping it from coming full flow right now. xx
> 
> Thank you Victoria and i'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Baby..I'm sorry to hear this, big hugs :hugs: if you have an out of hours number give them a ring & tell them what's happening :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> Ladies, has anyone had any side effects from their pessaries? I had a stomach ache last night and then spent most of the morning on the toilet with terrible cramps and diarrhea (sorry tmi). I dont know what else could have caused it? Although I've had an upset tummy and nausea throughout this whole process so mybe its all the emotions/stress etc. I have my ET tomorrow do you think i should call the clinic? Iam really not one for making a fuss so thought i would check with you ladies first.
> 
> x


Hi Pinkie, I have side effects with the cyclogest pessaries but mine is bloating & constipation, nausea + sometimes a weird discharge (tmi)! :wacko:

To ease your mind why don't you ring the hospital & have a word with them..good luck with ET tomorrow & try not to worry.x :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:
 

> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes. Bleeding is now like small clots and very deep red bleed, as well as my usual AF type cramps. I would be very surprised if this was implantation bleeding. Thank you for all your support. xxx
> 
> You just don't know:nope: Is it heavy?? For what I understand - when it turns into a full blown period then there could be an issue but even then I have read stories where these women have been pregnant.
> 
> Just you take care.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's enough to wear a pad and mostly comes out when I go to the toilet. It is like the beginning of a period and very deep red. I think it's probably the progesterone that is stopping it from coming full flow right now. xx
> 
> Thank you Victoria and i'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I know it might seem like the end but honestly, I have read so much about women bleeding through the initial time after ET that you just don't know. Like others have said - phone your clinic and explain.

Really still hoping that everything is okay.

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Ladies, has anyone had any side effects from their pessaries? I had a stomach ache last night and then spent most of the morning on the toilet with terrible cramps and diarrhea (sorry tmi). I dont know what else could have caused it? Although I've had an upset tummy and nausea throughout this whole process so mybe its all the emotions/stress etc. I have my ET tomorrow do you think i should call the clinic? Iam really not one for making a fuss so thought i would check with you ladies first.
> 
> x

I think that the side effects vary and it does sound like you are suffering from the progesterone. But yes - phone up your clinic and ask. Diarrhea can be caused by stress too as you say and I tend to have that then too so maybe it's a combination of all that you have been going through. We forget what exactly we have put our bodies through.:wacko:

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies, i done a bit of internet searching and it is one the side effects. I did stop going to the toliet and felt better after a while - no idea where that came from? I am getting plenty of fluids, an early night and preparing myself for the transfer tomorrow. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend and feeling ok? x


----------



## lexus15

I'm feeling wobbly..went toilet & on my panty liner there was a brown discharge (light?) + ive had cramps on & off & backache for the day..I don't know what is going on & feel upset as I have no more betas & scan is a month today :cry:

Not sure if to ring the ivf nurses tomorrow as last Fri they weren't much help..need some pma & positive vibes please..:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

lexus15 said:


> I'm feeling wobbly..went toilet & on my panty liner there was a brown discharge (light?) + ive had cramps on & off & backache for the day..I don't know what is going on & feel upset as I have no more betas & scan is a month today :cry:
> 
> Not sure if to ring the ivf nurses tomorrow as last Fri they weren't much help..need some pma & positive vibes please..:hugs:

Okay - I have got a bit carried away today with researching spotting and cramps (have had spotting and cramps) and the scores on the doors is that a lot of women experience bleeding/spotting and cramping even if they are pregnant. There are all sorts of reasons and as long as are still getting a positive - then everything should be okay. Phone your nurses anyway as they really should allaying your fears and making you feel better.

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks ladies, i done a bit of internet searching and it is one the side effects. I did stop going to the toliet and felt better after a while - no idea where that came from? I am getting plenty of fluids, an early night and preparing myself for the transfer tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend and feeling ok? x

The big day tomorrow Pinkie!!! To be fair - the egg transfer is so much easier than the EC! And if you get some nice nurses - they explain everything that can be seen on the monitor and you may see little emby being transferred to you!!!

Take care and let us know how you get on.

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck with your transfer Pinkie. X

Well, my IVF is over. Full on heavy AF here. I will be ringing the clinic for our review meeting and to discuss when we could start a FET. Good luck on your journeys xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Good luck with your transfer Pinkie. X
> 
> Well, my IVF is over. Full on heavy AF here. I will be ringing the clinic for our review meeting and to discuss when we could start a FET. Good luck on your journeys xx

Oh so sorry to hear that Baby - I was keeping everything crossed for you - all so very cruel.....

Look after yourself and I truly hope that the clinic has learnt a little bit more about you should you go through the process again.:hugs:

xxx


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies..

Emmi..how are you feeling?..Only a few days to your otd! :hugs:

Pinkie..Gd luck & fx that ET goes smoothly for you today.x :thumbup:

Baby..So sorry to hear that af came..Have you rang your hospital?..When is your beta? There is still a chance..x :hugs:

Tee & CJ how are you? :hugs:

Baby dust to us all.xx. :dust::dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Good luck with your transfer Pinkie. X
> 
> Well, my IVF is over. Full on heavy AF here. I will be ringing the clinic for our review meeting and to discuss when we could start a FET. Good luck on your journeys xx

BabyD - I am so sorry i dont know what to say. Life is so unfair sometimes. This will happen one day for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> lexus15 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling wobbly..went toilet & on my panty liner there was a brown discharge (light?) + ive had cramps on & off & backache for the day..I don't know what is going on & feel upset as I have no more betas & scan is a month today :cry:
> 
> Not sure if to ring the ivf nurses tomorrow as last Fri they weren't much help..need some pma & positive vibes please..:hugs:
> 
> Okay - I have got a bit carried away today with researching spotting and cramps (have had spotting and cramps) and the scores on the doors is that a lot of women experience bleeding/spotting and cramping even if they are pregnant. There are all sorts of reasons and as long as are still getting a positive - then everything should be okay. Phone your nurses anyway as they really should allaying your fears and making you feel better.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Stay positive ladies i think everyone of my friends had some sort of spotting/bleeding when they are pregnant. Think about the changes that little baby is doing to your body, implanting and stretching inside of you. Hope you are both feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Just had a call from the embryologist and our 4 embryos are dividing really well so they want to put them to blastocyst and do the transfer on Weds - how exciting :happydance:


----------



## lexus15

That's great news Pinkie..I thought your ET was today!:dohh:


----------



## Emmi

I thought that your ET was today too Pinkie!!!:dohh: But yay - way to go embryos!!!! They sound fabulous and Weds will be here in no time!!!

I am trying to stay positive about the bleeding but the nurse's voice sounded all doom and gloom when I spoke to her...... She said that the bleeding could be all things including that the IVF hasn't worked......

I am trying to believe that my body is going through changes but feeling a it deflated!!!:cry:

xxx


----------



## Strawberry13

Pinkie that's awesome that they want to move to a 5 day, it means they're really happy with your embies :) 

Babyd I'm so so sorry. Are you going to be able to talk to your doc today about next steps? 

Emmi I'm really hoping that this was just a very rude nurse, she probably shouldn't have said those things to you, plus there's no way to know for sure until your beta so hang in there.


----------



## Pinkie3

My egg transfer was suppose to be today but i got a call this morning to say they are doing really well so they want to wait until Weds - although i did almost have a heart attack when i answered the phone, i stopped breathing until she said 'dont worry everything is ok'.

Honestly, i dont think the nurses really know what is going on and say what they have to. You know your body better than anyone but send positive messages to your babies and tell them how much mummy & daddy want them so they better be good and keep growing. xx :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

Thank you Strawberry and Pinkie - trying to hang on in there but it's hard - I just wish everyone was the same so I could know for sure.

Some implantation bleeding is apparently like a very light period and sometimes is just spotting!!! I have very very light bleeding - I don't need a towel for it (sorry if tmi!) but when I am in the shower - there's a bit of blood. So it's happened for 3 days now - it comes and then it goes.....It's nothing like a period and I am praying it doesn't turn into 1.

This is so hard:wacko:

But I lit some fertility candles today and am just praying that they are just burying into my lining. And yes Pinkie - I keep telling them how much they are both wanted.:hugs:

xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Cjohnson13 said:


> So i had been testing my trigger out and it went bfn yesterday I took a frer and it had the faintest of lines so I took another today with fmu anddddd there is a darker (still faint) but don't have to squint line!!!!! 6dp5dt!! I'm trying not to be to excited my beta is on 10/7!!!!

:happydance: I am crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> We have 4 embabies!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it, i was praying for 1 but 4 fertilized and i am so happy. Transfer is booked for 2.20pm on Monday please keep everything crossed that they continue growing and developing until then so I can have a super embaby put back [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day xx

Pinkie - I am so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. Bleeding is now like small clots and very deep red bleed, as well as my usual AF type cramps. I would be very surprised if this was implantation bleeding. Thank you for all your support. xxx

:hugs: <3 I am so sorry honey!


----------



## TeeinAZ

lexus15 said:


> I'm feeling wobbly..went toilet & on my panty liner there was a brown discharge (light?) + ive had cramps on & off & backache for the day..I don't know what is going on & feel upset as I have no more betas & scan is a month today :cry:
> 
> Not sure if to ring the ivf nurses tomorrow as last Fri they weren't much help..need some pma & positive vibes please..:hugs:

Hang in there Lexus. I felt wobbly too, and I still do every now and then. I get light cramps on and off too. Hang in there my sweet! <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Just had a call from the embryologist and our 4 embryos are dividing really well so they want to put them to blastocyst and do the transfer on Weds - how exciting :happydance:

Pinkie that is fabulous news! I am so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Thank you Strawberry and Pinkie - trying to hang on in there but it's hard - I just wish everyone was the same so I could know for sure.
> 
> Some implantation bleeding is apparently like a very light period and sometimes is just spotting!!! I have very very light bleeding - I don't need a towel for it (sorry if tmi!) but when I am in the shower - there's a bit of blood. So it's happened for 3 days now - it comes and then it goes.....It's nothing like a period and I am praying it doesn't turn into 1.
> 
> This is so hard:wacko:
> 
> But I lit some fertility candles today and am just praying that they are just burying into my lining. And yes Pinkie - I keep telling them how much they are both wanted.:hugs:
> 
> xxx


Emmie I know how crazy this is making you. I was the same way! I had a fertility candle and a fertility doll. I am praying those little ones are making themselves at home! <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

Ok - Sorry all for the mass posts, but it's the only way I can get up and stay on track from over the weekend. :winkwink:

Today is my last RE appointment. I am driving myself bonker with googling U/S pics and videos for 6 week and 4 days. I am praying that I see that little flicker of a heartbeat today. It would be even better that by some luck we are able to hear it. 

I am a mess. 

As far as symptoms all I have is sore BBS, a little queasiness, and my headaches are coming back. Also my jeans are reallllllllllllllly tight :sad1:. Could be from the pregnancy or my obsession with mexican food right now. LOL I try to eat a lot, but once I start eating the nausea kicks in and I feel full. :munch:

My appointment is in an hour and a half, I am so freaked out but excited!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Tee le us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Strawberry and Pinkie - trying to hang on in there but it's hard - I just wish everyone was the same so I could know for sure.
> 
> Some implantation bleeding is apparently like a very light period and sometimes is just spotting!!! I have very very light bleeding - I don't need a towel for it (sorry if tmi!) but when I am in the shower - there's a bit of blood. So it's happened for 3 days now - it comes and then it goes.....It's nothing like a period and I am praying it doesn't turn into 1.
> 
> This is so hard:wacko:
> 
> But I lit some fertility candles today and am just praying that they are just burying into my lining. And yes Pinkie - I keep telling them how much they are both wanted.:hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Emmie I know how crazy this is making you. I was the same way! I had a fertility candle and a fertility doll. I am praying those little ones are making themselves at home! <3Click to expand...

Thank you Honey - just had one of those really lonely days when I feel that nobody understands what I am going through and how I am feeling.....This whole journey is just so hard and much as you try and stay positive doubts appear over everything:cry:

But I hope that you are okay and I am hoping that you will be hearing a little heart beat today.

Too funny about the Mexican food :haha::winkwink: Let us know how you get on - it seems like with every step of this journey - there is stress:cry:

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Chin up Emmi - I think as long as you are not experiencing any pain you will be fine. Because of this TWW you are more aware of every little twinge or change in your body so I am sure its natural to feel the way you are, not much longer until you can test. I have a good feeling about it :hugs:

Tee - how exciting - good luck with th U/S - let us know how you get on.

OK - so we dont like to do anything by halves - we have only gone and brought a house!!!!!! We have wanted to move for a while and started looking about 6 months ago, and found a beautiful house but because of personal issues for both us and the other couple its been delayed a few times, then we get a call this afternoon and our offer has been accepted - Whoop :happydance:


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Chin up Emmi - I think as long as you are not experiencing any pain you will be fine. Because of this TWW you are more aware of every little twinge or change in your body so I am sure its natural to feel the way you are, not much longer until you can test. I have a good feeling about it :hugs:
> 
> Tee - how exciting - good luck with th U/S - let us know how you get on.
> 
> OK - so we dont like to do anything by halves - we have only gone and brought a house!!!!!! We have wanted to move for a while and started looking about 6 months ago, and found a beautiful house but because of personal issues for both us and the other couple its been delayed a few times, then we get a call this afternoon and our offer has been accepted - Whoop :happydance:


Thank you Pinkie - just had a weepy day feeling sorry for myself.... Just the way it is sometimes....

Crikey - now that really is doing everything and anything at the same time!! But that's great news - you sound so happy so let the positive news continue!!! xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Strawberry and Pinkie - trying to hang on in there but it's hard - I just wish everyone was the same so I could know for sure.
> 
> Some implantation bleeding is apparently like a very light period and sometimes is just spotting!!! I have very very light bleeding - I don't need a towel for it (sorry if tmi!) but when I am in the shower - there's a bit of blood. So it's happened for 3 days now - it comes and then it goes.....It's nothing like a period and I am praying it doesn't turn into 1.
> 
> This is so hard:wacko:
> 
> But I lit some fertility candles today and am just praying that they are just burying into my lining. And yes Pinkie - I keep telling them how much they are both wanted.:hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Emmie I know how crazy this is making you. I was the same way! I had a fertility candle and a fertility doll. I am praying those little ones are making themselves at home! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Honey - just had one of those really lonely days when I feel that nobody understands what I am going through and how I am feeling.....This whole journey is just so hard and much as you try and stay positive doubts appear over everything:cry:
> 
> But I hope that you are okay and I am hoping that you will be hearing a little heart beat today.
> 
> Too funny about the Mexican food :haha::winkwink: Let us know how you get on - it seems like with every step of this journey - there is stress:cry:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I know exactly how you are feeling and I know it's hard to explain it. I was the same way. Always thinking positive but those stupid doubts always crept in. It's so hard to stay positive and thinking realistically at the same time, then you think, but I am thinking realistically! I just know I'm pregnant. 

The worrying never stops, does it? I was so nervous today too, thinking, yes, I'm gonna see the heart beat, but in the the back of my head I thought, what if nothing is there. It's a torturous circle!

<3


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Chin up Emmi - I think as long as you are not experiencing any pain you will be fine. Because of this TWW you are more aware of every little twinge or change in your body so I am sure its natural to feel the way you are, not much longer until you can test. I have a good feeling about it :hugs:
> 
> Tee - how exciting - good luck with th U/S - let us know how you get on.
> 
> OK - so we dont like to do anything by halves - we have only gone and brought a house!!!!!! We have wanted to move for a while and started looking about 6 months ago, and found a beautiful house but because of personal issues for both us and the other couple its been delayed a few times, then we get a call this afternoon and our offer has been accepted - Whoop :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats on the house. That's our next step, well after a new car. I drive a t-top 2002 camero. So yeah time for a mom car LOL Then we're getting a house! So happy for you!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

I just got back from my last RE appointment. There were a lot of happy tears. 

We got to see our little peanut and the sweetest little flicker of a hearbeat. The heartbeat is at 133 bpm. I am at 6 weeks and 6 days, so now my EDD is at May 20, 2014. Our little super baby is measured at 0.77cm. What an increadible experience. I've never in my life felt anything so amazing. I saw my little one's heart beat!! He/she is inside me! I think it's all setting in finally.
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 6 days - heart beat 133 bpm.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Chin up Emmi - I think as long as you are not experiencing any pain you will be fine. Because of this TWW you are more aware of every little twinge or change in your body so I am sure its natural to feel the way you are, not much longer until you can test. I have a good feeling about it :hugs:
> 
> Tee - how exciting - good luck with th U/S - let us know how you get on.
> 
> OK - so we dont like to do anything by halves - we have only gone and brought a house!!!!!! We have wanted to move for a while and started looking about 6 months ago, and found a beautiful house but because of personal issues for both us and the other couple its been delayed a few times, then we get a call this afternoon and our offer has been accepted - Whoop :happydance:
> 
> 
> Thank you Pinkie - just had a weepy day feeling sorry for myself.... Just the way it is sometimes....
> 
> Crikey - now that really is doing everything and anything at the same time!! But that's great news - you sound so happy so let the positive news continue!!! xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Everyone is allowed a weepy day and i think we are allowed more. Get a good night sleep and tomorrow is another day :hugs:

Yes feeling happy at the moment - things seem to be going too well - may they continue - fingers crossed x


----------



## Pinkie3

TeeinAZ said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Chin up Emmi - I think as long as you are not experiencing any pain you will be fine. Because of this TWW you are more aware of every little twinge or change in your body so I am sure its natural to feel the way you are, not much longer until you can test. I have a good feeling about it :hugs:
> 
> Tee - how exciting - good luck with th U/S - let us know how you get on.
> 
> OK - so we dont like to do anything by halves - we have only gone and brought a house!!!!!! We have wanted to move for a while and started looking about 6 months ago, and found a beautiful house but because of personal issues for both us and the other couple its been delayed a few times, then we get a call this afternoon and our offer has been accepted - Whoop :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats on the house. That's our next step, well after a new car. I drive a t-top 2002 camero. So yeah time for a mom car LOL Then we're getting a house! So happy for you!!Click to expand...

I am sure baby would love a ride in that car but no idea where you will put the buggy LOL - yeap all fancy stuff will now go out the window - onto the practical. You'll soon be swapping heals for flats and fancy underwear to feeding bras :haha:


----------



## Pinkie3

TeeinAZ said:


> I just got back from my last RE appointment. There were a lot of happy tears.
> 
> We got to see our little peanut and the sweetest little flicker of a hearbeat. The heartbeat is at 133 bpm. I am at 6 weeks and 6 days, so now my EDD is at May 20, 2014. Our little super baby is measured at 0.77cm. What an increadible experience. I've never in my life felt anything so amazing. I saw my little one's heart beat!! He/she is inside me! I think it's all setting in finally.

Tee, this picture is beautiful <3 i am sure it was very emotional and now all seems so real.

Well done honey :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

TeeinAZ said:


> I just got back from my last RE appointment. There were a lot of happy tears.
> 
> We got to see our little peanut and the sweetest little flicker of a hearbeat. The heartbeat is at 133 bpm. I am at 6 weeks and 6 days, so now my EDD is at May 20, 2014. Our little super baby is measured at 0.77cm. What an increadible experience. I've never in my life felt anything so amazing. I saw my little one's heart beat!! He/she is inside me! I think it's all setting in finally.

Oh that is just so beautiful - so happy for you and your hubby!!! Nature is just totally amazing and it's incredible that a little one is now growing strong inside you.

So wonderful!!!:happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Chin up Emmi - I think as long as you are not experiencing any pain you will be fine. Because of this TWW you are more aware of every little twinge or change in your body so I am sure its natural to feel the way you are, not much longer until you can test. I have a good feeling about it :hugs:
> 
> Tee - how exciting - good luck with th U/S - let us know how you get on.
> 
> OK - so we dont like to do anything by halves - we have only gone and brought a house!!!!!! We have wanted to move for a while and started looking about 6 months ago, and found a beautiful house but because of personal issues for both us and the other couple its been delayed a few times, then we get a call this afternoon and our offer has been accepted - Whoop :happydance:
> 
> 
> Thank you Pinkie - just had a weepy day feeling sorry for myself.... Just the way it is sometimes....
> 
> Crikey - now that really is doing everything and anything at the same time!! But that's great news - you sound so happy so let the positive news continue!!! xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is allowed a weepy day and i think we are allowed more. Get a good night sleep and tomorrow is another day :hugs:
> 
> Yes feeling happy at the moment - things seem to be going too well - may they continue - fingers crossed xClick to expand...

Thank you Honey - am so tired at the moment - I haven't slept properly since the whole IVF roller coaster ride began....

So glad that things are going well Pinkie - you deserve it:hugs:

xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Oh my goodness so much to catch up on!

Cj congrats this sounds so promising!! Pinkie, that's so great you're doing 5d transfer and your embryo is doing well. And congrats on the house! So exciting and romantic.

Baby dancing so sorry to hear your news :( this must be so frustrating. Thinking of you.

Emmi hang in there... Hope that you are feeling a bit better about things.

Lexus, sending tons of vibes your way. I still don't have any symptoms either and freaks me out to have to wait a whole two weeks for a second scan... I can't imagine how hard it is to wait a month. You had a super beta though! Wish your clinic were more supportive for you.

Hi and best wishes to everyone else!


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> I just got back from my last RE appointment. There were a lot of happy tears.
> 
> We got to see our little peanut and the sweetest little flicker of a hearbeat. The heartbeat is at 133 bpm. I am at 6 weeks and 6 days, so now my EDD is at May 20, 2014. Our little super baby is measured at 0.77cm. What an increadible experience. I've never in my life felt anything so amazing. I saw my little one's heart beat!! He/she is inside me! I think it's all setting in finally.

Tee! So great!!! So happy for you and your husband! What a fantastic day huh? We have the same due date :). What's next for you? 

AFM going for another scan next week which will be 8 weeks. Still no symptoms... Still taking progesterone sups. Took weekend off and went to see my family in VT. Was so beautiful and great to be outside.


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry! Good luck tomorrow! When is your appointment??


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Chin up Emmi - I think as long as you are not experiencing any pain you will be fine. Because of this TWW you are more aware of every little twinge or change in your body so I am sure its natural to feel the way you are, not much longer until you can test. I have a good feeling about it :hugs:
> 
> Tee - how exciting - good luck with th U/S - let us know how you get on.
> 
> OK - so we dont like to do anything by halves - we have only gone and brought a house!!!!!! We have wanted to move for a while and started looking about 6 months ago, and found a beautiful house but because of personal issues for both us and the other couple its been delayed a few times, then we get a call this afternoon and our offer has been accepted - Whoop :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats on the house. That's our next step, well after a new car. I drive a t-top 2002 camero. So yeah time for a mom car LOL Then we're getting a house! So happy for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure baby would love a ride in that car but no idea where you will put the buggy LOL - yeap all fancy stuff will now go out the window - onto the practical. You'll soon be swapping heals for flats and fancy underwear to feeding bras :haha:Click to expand...

It is going to be so hard to give up my heels!!! I love them so much. Time to do some "momma shopping" HAHAH


----------



## TeeinAZ

Thank you ladies!!!!!!!! This is by far my FAVORITE picture. 

YAY Qwerty, this is too awesome that we have the same DD! I'm so excited!! I too do not have any symptoms. I wish I'd throw up already but I have a feeling it'll come. I've had a lot of women tell me that the sickness came at about 8-9 weeks. GREAT! hahaha


----------



## Strawberry13

Pinkie- so great about the house! My DH and I are considering listing our apartment and buying a house too, all very exciting. 

Tee- this must've been such an amazing moment to see the heartbeat... Very very happy for you. 

Qwerty thanks my beta is tomorrow 7 am. Ugh...


----------



## Cjohnson13

Gluck strawberry thinking of you!


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey guys- so I got a bfp last night with a regular frer (yay!) but I got a negative this morning with a digital (not so yay). I don't know what is going on, I'm praying it isn't a chemical.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm praying for you! I'm sure it's just the little guy taking its time!
You have your beta today right? Thinking of you!! They moved mine up to tomorrow!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Yup already took it! But won't get my result till later this afternoon... Gonna be a loooooong day lol.


----------



## Emmi

Strawberry13 said:


> Yup already took it! But won't get my result till later this afternoon... Gonna be a loooooong day lol.

Fingers crossed Strawberry!!! All sounding very positive!! xxx:flower:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Oh Strawberry, I am crossing my fingers for you girlie!!! <3


----------



## Pinkie3

Strawberry13 said:


> Yup already took it! But won't get my result till later this afternoon... Gonna be a loooooong day lol.

Good luck Strawberry - it does sound positive, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys! I got my beta it is 141, and they confirmed I am 100% pregnant!! I'm still in total shock!


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys! I got my beta it is 141, and they confirmed I am 100% pregnant!! I'm still in total shock!

HooRAY!!!!!! so happy for you strawberry!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Omg strawberry that's fantastic!!! We will be due around the same time!!! We can be 9 month buddies I'll have to add you to my Facebook!


----------



## Emmi

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys! I got my beta it is 141, and they confirmed I am 100% pregnant!! I'm still in total shock!

Yay - that's so fabulous!!! So happy for you - bet your walking on air!!

xxx


----------



## Cjohnson13

I was checking my phone from work to see if you updated it yet! I'm so excited for you! Us!! Well my official beta is tomorrow


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys! I got my beta it is 141, and they confirmed I am 100% pregnant!! I'm still in total shock!

I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Strawberry13

Thank you so much everyone!! Yes cj we'll totally be due date buddies, I'm June 11th which is also my sisters bday I can't wait to tell her!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Strawberry x


----------



## Pinkie3

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys! I got my beta it is 141, and they confirmed I am 100% pregnant!! I'm still in total shock!

So happy for your Strawberry, massive congratulations to you and the hubby - amazing news :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

So, round two for me tomorrow with my ET but they cant delay it any longer so it will definitely be happening - Sooo excited - ok and a little nervous.

Question - if i had my EC and ICSI on Fri was that day one? So tomorrow will be a 6 day transfer is that right?

x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> So, round two for me tomorrow with my ET but they cant delay it any longer so it will definitely be happening - Sooo excited - ok and a little nervous.
> 
> Question - if i had my EC and ICSI on Fri was that day one? So tomorrow will be a 6 day transfer is that right?
> 
> x

I don't think Friday counts as a full day. I had my ET on Aug 29 and my ET on Sept 3rd and they counted it as a 5 day.


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> So, round two for me tomorrow with my ET but they cant delay it any longer so it will definitely be happening - Sooo excited - ok and a little nervous.
> 
> Question - if i had my EC and ICSI on Fri was that day one? So tomorrow will be a 6 day transfer is that right?
> 
> x

Hmmm - wouldn't that be a 5 day transfer - day 1 is the day after the EC.

Wishing you a good day tomorrow - ET is much easier than EC and it's quite lovely watching your embies enter you:flower:

Take care Honey!!!!!

xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> So, round two for me tomorrow with my ET but they cant delay it any longer so it will definitely be happening - Sooo excited - ok and a little nervous.
> 
> Question - if i had my EC and ICSI on Fri was that day one? So tomorrow will be a 6 day transfer is that right?
> 
> x

nope that's a 5 day transfer. It's day 0 on Friday.

edit LOL i just see everyone already answered you...


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies, that answers my question i wasnt sure if i counted Friday as a day or not. Whoop 5 day transfer tomorrow i cant believe its finally here, i'll let you know how it goes.

Hope everyones having a good day x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck Pinkie :) xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks ladies, that answers my question i wasnt sure if i counted Friday as a day or not. Whoop 5 day transfer tomorrow i cant believe its finally here, i'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Hope everyones having a good day x

I am sooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow you will be PUPO!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

Best of luck tomorrow Pinkie!


----------



## Pinkie3

I am offically PUPO!!! :happydance::happydance:

So, it didn't exactly go according to plan. We were told that only 2 of our 4 embryos were suitable for transfer and one was an early blastocyst and the other a 2CC and they wanted to transfer both of them to give us a chance. Well i burst into tears... I wasn't expecting this and i thought we'd have a supersonic because of how well they were all doing and i hadn't prepared myself for two to be transferred (we were told their policy is only one) So once i calmed down a bit we decided to go with the two embryo transfer and I am now PUPO with two embabies - i still cant quite get my head around it. They are safely back in their natural environment and I am praying that both or even one continue to grow and develop. I will do a pregnancy test on Sunday 13th October [-o&lt; send me lots of positive vibes.

Just got back from acupuncture so feeling nice and relaxed then hoping OH is going to take me for a nice meal.

Wanted to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies on here you have been so supportive - hope everyone is feeling well and having a good day :flower:

x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> I am offically PUPO!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So, it didn't exactly go according to plan. We were told that only 2 of our 4 embryos were suitable for transfer and one was an early blastocyst and the other a 2CC and they wanted to transfer both of them to give us a chance. Well i burst into tears... I wasn't expecting this and i thought we'd have a supersonic because of how well they were all doing and i hadn't prepared myself for two to be transferred (we were told their policy is only one) So once i calmed down a bit we decided to go with the two embryo transfer and I am now PUPO with two embabies - i still cant quite get my head around it. They are safely back in their natural environment and I am praying that both or even one continue to grow and develop. I will do a pregnancy test on Sunday 13th October [-o&lt; send me lots of positive vibes.
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture so feeling nice and relaxed then hoping OH is going to take me for a nice meal.
> 
> Wanted to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies on here you have been so supportive - hope everyone is feeling well and having a good day :flower:
> 
> x

I had a similar situation but it was the opposite. I was dead set on trasnferring two but my RE recommended we transfer the one AAA grade we had. I was a mess too. But when it comes down to it you have to believe the doc and trust them. They got you this far :hugs:

I am so so happy for you!!! I can't wait for the 13th!! That is my nephew's b-day!! Good things will happen that day! Drink lots of fluids, powerade and smart water and try to relax as much as you can. Keep that pesky OHSS away! 

YAY PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> I am offically PUPO!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So, it didn't exactly go according to plan. We were told that only 2 of our 4 embryos were suitable for transfer and one was an early blastocyst and the other a 2CC and they wanted to transfer both of them to give us a chance. Well i burst into tears... I wasn't expecting this and i thought we'd have a supersonic because of how well they were all doing and i hadn't prepared myself for two to be transferred (we were told their policy is only one) So once i calmed down a bit we decided to go with the two embryo transfer and I am now PUPO with two embabies - i still cant quite get my head around it. They are safely back in their natural environment and I am praying that both or even one continue to grow and develop. I will do a pregnancy test on Sunday 13th October [-o&lt; send me lots of positive vibes.
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture so feeling nice and relaxed then hoping OH is going to take me for a nice meal.
> 
> Wanted to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies on here you have been so supportive - hope everyone is feeling well and having a good day :flower:
> 
> x

Oh pinkie that sounds so upsetting. You truly handled it like a champ. You are having the exact same day I had after transfer... Acupuncture and dinner out (I had Mac and cheese and half a pint of Guinness).

Yes drink lots of Gatorade and rest up. Good luck to you sweetie!


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie you take care of yourself - your mum needs a little surprise in 9 months time to keep her smiling. So happy that you are PUPO.

AFM - the bleeding hasn't stopped and I am distraught. Spoke to the nurse again and she said to test tomorrow but pretty much believes that it hasn't worked. I cannot stop crying and I don't know where I go from here. I am so heart broken. Hubby has taken time off so he is here with me. 

I feel so shit - I have prayed, I have hoped and I have asked the universe for help but still lots of unanswered questions.

Wishing you all lots of love on your journeys - I need time out to see where we go next. Just at bit of a loss.


xxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies - to be honest i still dont really understanding all the gradings and i agree with you Tee, i had to trust their professional option. I am telling myself if they didnt stand any chance then they wouldnt put them back. It's in natures hands now lets hope its feeling kind.

Thanks for the advice too, i didnt know about drinking powerade/gatrorade - what does this do? 

x


----------



## qwerty310

So sorry emmi :(


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks ladies - to be honest i still dont really understanding all the gradings and i agree with you Tee, i had to trust their professional option. I am telling myself if they didnt stand any chance then they wouldnt put them back. It's in natures hands now lets hope its feeling kind.
> 
> Thanks for the advice too, i didnt know about drinking powerade/gatrorade - what does this do?
> 
> x

It helps keep you hydrated. The HCG hormone takes a lot out of you and you have to replenish your electrolytes. :winkwink: I'm telling you though, I was laid up for 4 days, drank Powerade and Smartwater non stop and I still do and I still ended up with mild OHSS. But it's a good sign, meaning your HCG levels are up which means you're pregnant. :winkwink:


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> Pinkie you take care of yourself - your mum needs a little surprise in 9 months time to keep her smiling. So happy that you are PUPO.
> 
> AFM - the bleeding hasn't stopped and I am distraught. Spoke to the nurse again and she said to test tomorrow but pretty much believes that it hasn't worked. I cannot stop crying and I don't know where I go from here. I am so heart broken. Hubby has taken time off so he is here with me.
> 
> I feel so shit - I have prayed, I have hoped and I have asked the universe for help but still lots of unanswered questions.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of love on your journeys - I need time out to see where we go next. Just at bit of a loss.
> 
> 
> xxxx

Oh Emmi, giving you a big hug :hugs:

Definitely test tomorrow, I am praying that both your babies are ok but could this bleeding mean maybe one hasnt developed but one could still be going strong? I know no matter what anyone says it isnt going to make you feel better but there is still hope. 

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying this turns around for you. 

Lots of positive thoughts and love to you :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi said:


> Pinkie you take care of yourself - your mum needs a little surprise in 9 months time to keep her smiling. So happy that you are PUPO.
> 
> AFM - the bleeding hasn't stopped and I am distraught. Spoke to the nurse again and she said to test tomorrow but pretty much believes that it hasn't worked. I cannot stop crying and I don't know where I go from here. I am so heart broken. Hubby has taken time off so he is here with me.
> 
> I feel so shit - I have prayed, I have hoped and I have asked the universe for help but still lots of unanswered questions.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of love on your journeys - I need time out to see where we go next. Just at bit of a loss.
> 
> 
> xxxx


Emmi NOOOOOOOOOOOO How did I miss a post about you bleeding?! I am so sorry hon. Is it red? A lot? I am praying so hard for you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:<3 Oh I am so sorry you are hurting!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Pinkie I completely understand how you were feeling yesterday as I felt exactly the same- all we had on day 3 were 2 average embryos- one 6 and one 5 cell. The doc said to transfer 2 to increase our chances while we were planning on only 1. But you are right- they are in their natural environment and will have their best chance of survival there. Somehow it happened for at least one of mine and the same is possible for yours!

Emmi I am so sorry, I can't imagine how you are feeling now. I will be praying for you and your OH, this is just so hard. I forget- do you have any frozen? If not, have you discussed trying again in a few months?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi- I really feel for you and hoping you still have a chance. Big hugs xxx
Pinkie- congrats on being PUPO. 

AFM- My bleed has nearly ended after 5 days- thank god. I did some retail therapy today and enjoyed a massive hot chocolate and tiffin from Costa Coffee shop. I have to ring the clinic tomorrow (OTD) just to again confirm it hasn't worked. Hubby and I would like to do a FET as soon as possible but also want some questions answered about this cycle. xx


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks ladies - to be honest i still dont really understanding all the gradings and i agree with you Tee, i had to trust their professional option. I am telling myself if they didnt stand any chance then they wouldnt put them back. It's in natures hands now lets hope its feeling kind.
> 
> Thanks for the advice too, i didnt know about drinking powerade/gatrorade - what does this do?
> 
> x

I found myself really dizzy a lot. Just helps maintain electrolytes. Once you have implantation your body will start to make more blood vessels yet you haven't made more blood yet to catch up so I think this contributes to the dizziness.

It just tasted so good... I don't usually drink it but it was a lifesaver.


----------



## Emmi

Thank you Pinkie, Baby Strawberry and Tee - you have just been the loveliest cycle ladies ever. The bleeding is now heavy - very red and pretty much AF.......I don't know what to think but somethings wrong. I prayed it was one coming away but there is so much blood now.....

We have nothing frozen and as we are self funding, I doubt we could look at IVF again or for a long time.

It's all so horrible and I am exhausted - why is it all so hard when all I want is a family.

Anyway - enough of my doom and gloom. You all take care and lets have that baby boom in 9 months.

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Strawberry13 said:


> Pinkie I completely understand how you were feeling yesterday as I felt exactly the same- all we had on day 3 were 2 average embryos- one 6 and one 5 cell. The doc said to transfer 2 to increase our chances while we were planning on only 1. But you are right- they are in their natural environment and will have their best chance of survival there. Somehow it happened for at least one of mine and the same is possible for yours!
> 
> Emmi I am so sorry, I can't imagine how you are feeling now. I will be praying for you and your OH, this is just so hard. I forget- do you have any frozen? If not, have you discussed trying again in a few months?

Hey Strawberry, I didnt realise you had two transferred i must have missed that. And you got your BFP, how exciting, when do you find out if you are having twins? Thanks for the words of encouragement i am remaining positive and thankfully i dont have to wait too long to test x


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi- I really feel for you and hoping you still have a chance. Big hugs xxx
> Pinkie- congrats on being PUPO.
> 
> AFM- My bleed has nearly ended after 5 days- thank god. I did some retail therapy today and enjoyed a massive hot chocolate and tiffin from Costa Coffee shop. I have to ring the clinic tomorrow (OTD) just to again confirm it hasn't worked. Hubby and I would like to do a FET as soon as possible but also want some questions answered about this cycle. xx

Chocolate and shopping sounds perfect :flower:
I am so sorry this cycle didnt work for you and that you get some answers from your clinic. Your time will come hun x


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> Thank you Pinkie, Baby Strawberry and Tee - you have just been the loveliest cycle ladies ever. The bleeding is now heavy - very red and pretty much AF.......I don't know what to think but somethings wrong. I prayed it was one coming away but there is so much blood now.....
> 
> We have nothing frozen and as we are self funding, I doubt we could look at IVF again or for a long time.
> 
> It's all so horrible and I am exhausted - why is it all so hard when all I want is a family.
> 
> Anyway - enough of my doom and gloom. You all take care and lets have that baby boom in 9 months.
> 
> xxx

Thinking of you - lets us know how you get on tomorrow - big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Pinkie- I'll find out in 3 weeks!

Emmi- sending lots of hugs, hang in there girly.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I got my beta back today it was only 41 @ 10dp5dt so.....they said it was low and may not be viable .......


----------



## Strawberry13

Oh no cj! When are you going for a repeat? I'm surprised it was so low when you got such an early bfp from poas. Let us know what the doctor says today. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## lexus15

Emmi said:


> Thank you Pinkie, Baby Strawberry and Tee - you have just been the loveliest cycle ladies ever. The bleeding is now heavy - very red and pretty much AF.......I don't know what to think but somethings wrong. I prayed it was one coming away but there is so much blood now.....
> 
> We have nothing frozen and as we are self funding, I doubt we could look at IVF again or for a long time.
> 
> It's all so horrible and I am exhausted - why is it all so hard when all I want is a family.
> 
> Anyway - enough of my doom and gloom. You all take care and lets have that baby boom in 9 months.
> 
> xxx


Oh Emmi I'm so sorry, what have the hospital said?.. I haven't been on myself as I wasn't feeling well but I wasn't expecting to hear this...I really hope that one of your embies has stuck for you..we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Cjohnson13 said:


> I got my beta back today it was only 41 @ 10dp5dt so.....they said it was low and may not be viable .......

CJ that's quite early to do a beta, when do you go back? Fx that it doubles for you..:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Pinkie3 said:


> I am offically PUPO!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So, it didn't exactly go according to plan. We were told that only 2 of our 4 embryos were suitable for transfer and one was an early blastocyst and the other a 2CC and they wanted to transfer both of them to give us a chance. Well i burst into tears... I wasn't expecting this and i thought we'd have a supersonic because of how well they were all doing and i hadn't prepared myself for two to be transferred (we were told their policy is only one) So once i calmed down a bit we decided to go with the two embryo transfer and I am now PUPO with two embabies - i still cant quite get my head around it. They are safely back in their natural environment and I am praying that both or even one continue to grow and develop. I will do a pregnancy test on Sunday 13th October [-o&lt; send me lots of positive vibes.
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture so feeling nice and relaxed then hoping OH is going to take me for a nice meal.
> 
> Wanted to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies on here you have been so supportive - hope everyone is feeling well and having a good day :flower:
> 
> x


Congrats Pinkie on being pupo! How are you feeling? Try & take it easy, put your feet up when you can, eat lots of protein & drink milk/water..sending you lots of positive vibes & baby dust :dust::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi- I really feel for you and hoping you still have a chance. Big hugs xxx
> Pinkie- congrats on being PUPO.
> 
> AFM- My bleed has nearly ended after 5 days- thank god. I did some retail therapy today and enjoyed a massive hot chocolate and tiffin from Costa Coffee shop. I have to ring the clinic tomorrow (OTD) just to again confirm it hasn't worked. Hubby and I would like to do a FET as soon as possible but also want some questions answered about this cycle. xx


Hope you get the answers you need hun so that you can move forward with fet.x :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys! I got my beta it is 141, and they confirmed I am 100% pregnant!! I'm still in total shock!


Congrats Strawberry! :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, 

Well, i've spoken to the fertility clinic and they are going to book my review in. I have to call Nov/Dec on the first day of my period so we can start a FET round. They are estimating transfer for Feb 3rd 2014. So, I will either have a really rubbish or fantastic 29th birthday  xx


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well, i've spoken to the fertility clinic and they are going to book my review in. I have to call Nov/Dec on the first day of my period so we can start a FET round. They are estimating transfer for Feb 3rd 2014. So, I will either have a really rubbish or fantastic 29th birthday  xx

As they say New Year, New Start BabyD :hugs: have yourself some little fun - you truly deserve it and then get back to business x


----------



## Pinkie3

Cjohnson13 said:


> I got my beta back today it was only 41 @ 10dp5dt so.....they said it was low and may not be viable .......

lots of positive thoughts going to you CJ :hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

Cj... Hope that is just early. Did you say when you are going back in? 

Baby, thinking of you and hope that you can relax and enjoy the next few months. I am sure they will seem slow but in the grand scheme of things you are a healthy young lady nd will get that baby.

Tee, were you seeing an OB this week? How novel!? When is that?

Hope you all are well. Any symptoms in tww?


----------



## Pinkie3

lexus15 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> I am offically PUPO!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So, it didn't exactly go according to plan. We were told that only 2 of our 4 embryos were suitable for transfer and one was an early blastocyst and the other a 2CC and they wanted to transfer both of them to give us a chance. Well i burst into tears... I wasn't expecting this and i thought we'd have a supersonic because of how well they were all doing and i hadn't prepared myself for two to be transferred (we were told their policy is only one) So once i calmed down a bit we decided to go with the two embryo transfer and I am now PUPO with two embabies - i still cant quite get my head around it. They are safely back in their natural environment and I am praying that both or even one continue to grow and develop. I will do a pregnancy test on Sunday 13th October [-o&lt; send me lots of positive vibes.
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture so feeling nice and relaxed then hoping OH is going to take me for a nice meal.
> 
> Wanted to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies on here you have been so supportive - hope everyone is feeling well and having a good day :flower:
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Congrats Pinkie on being pupo! How are you feeling? Try & take it easy, put your feet up when you can, eat lots of protein & drink milk/water..sending you lots of positive vibes & baby dust :dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Lexus - surprisingly i am feeling fine, i thought id be going out my head but i am doing quite well not to think about it. I am keeping busy and have lots of nice days planned for the next week so that is helping. 

Sorry to hear you havent been well, hope you are feeling better x


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Cj... Hope that is just early. Did you say when you are going back in?
> 
> Baby, thinking of you and hope that you can relax and enjoy the next few months. I am sure they will seem slow but in the grand scheme of things you are a healthy young lady nd will get that baby.
> 
> Tee, were you seeing an OB this week? How novel!? When is that?
> 
> Hope you all are well. Any symptoms in tww?

Hi there Qwerty! How are you doing? I had my first OB appointment yesterday! Everything went fantastic. I got a lot of googy bags with prenatals and books. My next appointment is the 30th to hear the heartbeat. Because I have a titled uterus I might not be able to hear it so if that's the case he'll do an ultrasound. 

It's going to be so weird waiting a whole 4 weeks when I was so used to going on once a week LOL.


----------



## qwerty310

Oh cool! Free stuff is the best!! Glad your appointment went well. I was so lucky that we got to hear heartbeat right away. We actually lost track of our nurse so the doc went ahead and started the ultrasound because my husband was there and she tracked us down by hearing the little pumper!!! It's insane.

Feeling ok. Still not much except a bit wasted. So hard to wait the two weeks - I can't imagine four. We go back again next Tuesday though so we are kinda getting closer.


----------



## TeeinAZ

I know the feeling! Come about 1pm I need a nap. I even go to bed super early! I'm just spent!

I can't wait to hear the heartbeat, I hope we are able to with the way my uterus is. I just want to hear it. Seeing the flicker was amazing, but I'm ready for the next step LOL.

After that I won't see the doc until my 18th week. YIKES, I am going to go mad. LOL


----------



## Emmi

Just a quick hello to you all. Didn't want you all to think I had just abandoned ship but nothing prepared me for the heartbreak of this not working......Devastated is not the word......No tears at the moment as I have cried so many these last few days:cry: but feel so tired, numb and exhausted.

But I don't want to bring doom and gloom to you all so will drop by to see how you are all doing.

Lots of love and luck to you all.

xxx


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> Just a quick hello to you all. Didn't want you all to think I had just abandoned ship but nothing prepared me for the heartbreak of this not working......Devastated is not the word......No tears at the moment as I have cried so many these last few days:cry: but feel so tired, numb and exhausted.
> 
> But I don't want to bring doom and gloom to you all so will drop by to see how you are all doing.
> 
> Lots of love and luck to you all.
> 
> xxx

:hugs:
good to hear from you emmi. lots of love and luck your way and try to take care of yourself.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Oh Emmi- I am so sorry, I know how you feel. xx I really hope you get a second chance. Take care of each other xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Emmi said:


> Just a quick hello to you all. Didn't want you all to think I had just abandoned ship but nothing prepared me for the heartbreak of this not working......Devastated is not the word......No tears at the moment as I have cried so many these last few days:cry: but feel so tired, numb and exhausted.
> 
> But I don't want to bring doom and gloom to you all so will drop by to see how you are all doing.
> 
> Lots of love and luck to you all.
> 
> xxx

Emmi - it's good to hear from you. 
I don't know what to say, I am so sad to hear this wasnt your time, why is life so cruel sometimes. Give yourself some grieving time, look after one another and i truely hope that your time will come soon. Big Hugs :hugs:
xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm sorry to hear that emmi - thinking of you

I'm waiting on my 2nd beta my first one was really low. At 41......I'm so stressed they are preparing me for a non viable pregnancy


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi - I am so sad for you. I really hope that you do get a second chance at this. <3

Cj I am crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Well this round is over....my levels went down...but I have 7 frosties left ....so it's not over


----------



## TeeinAZ

Cjohnson13 said:


> Well this round is over....my levels went down...but I have 7 frosties left ....so it's not over

I am so sorry! But keep up that positive attitude!!! Keep us posted on the FET cycle. I have heard GREAT things about the FET. <3


----------



## BabyDancing13

Sorry to hear that CJohnson. Hope you have good luck in the frostie round- I am hoping it will be the one for me too. xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Cjohnson13 said:


> Well this round is over....my levels went down...but I have 7 frosties left ....so it's not over

So sorry CJ - but good luck with the FET your time will come x


----------



## Strawberry13

Cj and babyd really pulling for you guys for your first FET. I agree w tee try to keep that positive attitude. I know it's easier said than done. 

Emmi sending prayers and hugs your way sweetie.


----------



## qwerty310

Cjohnson13 said:


> Well this round is over....my levels went down...but I have 7 frosties left ....so it's not over

So sorry cj. I don't know if this makes it better or worse but at least you know you CAN get pregnant. It will happen for you. Lots of evidence that frozen cycles are actually more successful than fresh so I am crossing my fingers for you and babydancing


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Cjohnson13 said:
> 
> 
> Well this round is over....my levels went down...but I have 7 frosties left ....so it's not over
> 
> So sorry cj. I don't know if this makes it better or worse but at least you know you CAN get pregnant. It will happen for you. Lots of evidence that frozen cycles are actually more successful than fresh so I am crossing my fingers for you and babydancingClick to expand...

Agree with Qwerty about the FET. I've heard a lot of success stories!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm just waiting or my levels to drop to 0 and talk to the re about fet, I honestly don't know much about them, if like to start right away but somehow I doubt they will allow me to


----------



## BabyDancing13

I have to ring with my period in December to start medicated FET with estimated ET of 3rd February. From what I understand I will be on the Norethisterone and Buserelin then Oestrogen patches to build up womb lining. I presume progesterone after transfer. xx

Update: Just received my FET cycle letter. My FET Transfer is booked for 3/2/14. I have to ring first day of period in December to start Down reg. In addition to Norethisterone, Buserelin, Cyclogest, Estradiol and Ovitrelle, I also get Gestone injections to prevent an early bleed like this cycle. xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm so impatient for that long of a wait.....


----------



## BabyDancing13

Cjohnson13 said:


> I'm so impatient for that long of a wait.....

I think you have to wait for 2 natural periods and let your body have a break from all the drugs. Also, a FET cycle takes 4-6 weeks with the down regging etc xx


----------



## lexus15

Emmi...sorry hon that this cycle didn't work. :cry: When is your review with the hospital? Take time to allow your body to heal both emotionally & physically as you've been through so much...have you considered taking supplements like coq 10 for egg quality & acupuncture to help you relax? :hugs: :hugs:

Baby...before you know it Dec will be here & your be starting your fet! :thumbup:

CJ...good luck when you start your fet journey :hugs:

Pinkie...how are you feeling? :hugs:

Tee & Qwerty...how are you both? Still haven't managed to do my pregnancy ticker but I'm 6 weeks & 1 day preggers! Don't have morning sickness as such but do feel nauseated every now, weird taste in mouth in the morning, constipation (still!) & more hungry than usual! :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Lexus, good to hear from you - wow 6 weeks that has gone fast. When do you have your scan? Glad to hear you are well :hugs:

I am doing good, i dont feel any different but its early days so not expecting to. I have the joys of feeling abit bloated and constipated too, its got to be these pregestrones. I have been off work and got lots of nice things planned so thats keeping me busy, my test date is next Sunday I am counting down the days. 

BabyD - good news on the FET, it will be here before you know it - CJ, you will not be far behind. 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well, have a lovely weekend x


----------



## qwerty310

lexus15 said:


> Emmi...sorry hon that this cycle didn't work. :cry: When is your review with the hospital? Take time to allow your body to heal both emotionally & physically as you've been through so much...have you considered taking supplements like coq 10 for egg quality & acupuncture to help you relax? :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Baby...before you know it Dec will be here & your be starting your fet! :thumbup:
> 
> CJ...good luck when you start your fet journey :hugs:
> 
> Pinkie...how are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> Tee & Qwerty...how are you both? Still haven't managed to do my pregnancy ticker but I'm 6 weeks & 1 day preggers! Don't have morning sickness as such but do feel nauseated every now, weird taste in mouth in the morning, constipation (still!) & more hungry than usual! :wacko: :hugs:

Hi Lexus! I feel the same - some small waves of nausea but not every really bad. I alternate from having no appetite (which is weird for me) and being starving. Glad things are going well!! I'll be going in for an 8 week scan on Tuesday... eee!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I hope you dont mind but i am not having a great day and really could do with off loading - I am feeling very emotional this evening :cry:
I had a call from my brother and his girlfriend of 5 minutes is 12 weeks pregnant, I just really didnt need to hear this in my TWW, it doesnt help that i really dont like this girl and now my brother is trapped forever. Oh and to top it off she has kindly tagged me in her scan photo on facebook, why???

Also its only day 4 of the transfer and today ive been having dull achey pains really low down, i am freaking out because i dont know what my body is doing, did anyone else have this? I am trying to think in a positive way but feeling upset today :cry: Maybe its just a bad day, i need a good night sleep and hopefully will feel better tomorrow?

Sorry for the rant and gloomy mail, promise i will be happier tomorrow. 

Good night all x


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you dont mind but i am not having a great day and really could do with off loading - I am feeling very emotional this evening :cry:
> I had a call from my brother and his girlfriend of 5 minutes is 12 weeks pregnant, I just really didnt need to hear this in my TWW, it doesnt help that i really dont like this girl and now my brother is trapped forever. Oh and to top it off she has kindly tagged me in her scan photo on facebook, why???
> 
> Also its only day 4 of the transfer and today ive been having dull achey pains really low down, i am freaking out because i dont know what my body is doing, did anyone else have this? I am trying to think in a positive way but feeling upset today :cry: Maybe its just a bad day, i need a good night sleep and hopefully will feel better tomorrow?
> 
> Sorry for the rant and gloomy mail, promise i will be happier tomorrow.
> 
> Good night all x

Pinkie - forgive me for being super pissy with you - i am sure that won't help. i just feel so bad for you because i have had similar things happen to me recently (friend tagged me in pic of birth of her second baby which was no problem for them at all)

this sucks :( facebook sucks. i'm sorry you're not into this girl. (lol i do love that you called her his gf of five min)

in other news... i think it's a really good sign that you're all crampy. hard for me to really remember unfortunately because i wrote off EVERYTHING as being a side effect of the retrieval or of the progesterone but i think i had that as well


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Qwerty - Facebook is the devils site at the moment I am thinking of coming off it for a bit. Why are some people so insensitive?

I think the news today has just made me over think things my mind has been on over drive, even thinking silly things like 'if this doesnt work i dont know how i am going to spend christmas day with my family while she is sitting there rubbing her belly'. This is the only pregnancy that has bothered me for a long time.

Right i've had my little cry and rant, tomorrow i am going back to switching my brain off and not thinking about every twinge i have and if i do have a twinge, its a good one :flower:

x


----------



## qwerty310

Good morning ladies! How is everyone? Tee are you hugging a toilet yet? Strawberry and Lexus how you feeling? Pinkie, hope that you're feeling better today. Hi to everyone else... cj hang in there. when do you see your doc again?

AFM starting to get queasy. DH made amazing supper last night and it took me about two hours to get through it because I felt gross. Have 8 week scan tomorrow! Was so worried and nervous last week but feeling a little bit more confident today.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Morning ladies! 

Pinkie - Hang in there, people really don't get what we are going through. IVF is so different than just "oops, I'm pregnant!" We IVFers worry from the the start of BCP to probably the birth of our children. WE are machines, hahah! 

Qwerty - I am not hugging the toilet...yet. I swore I could have woken up in the middle of the night and started. My stomach was burning and I was feeling a little queasy. I think I was hungry. Also I woke up THREE times to use the bathroom. Lately it's been only once. 

AFM: The hubby and I did some maternity shopping last night. I am now unable to button up my jeans without it making me look like I'm in a sausage casing. I got a pair of the belly fit jeans and I swear I will never wear regular jeans again. OMG no buttoning and no zipping, I'm sold! Also got a pair of slack for work, the weather is finally starting to cool down here. Besides feeling a bit nauseous, I have been reallllllllly tired and I've had mild, VERY MILD cramping. No spotting, so I'm not worried and just think it's my uterus growing.

I had dinner with my mother in law for her birthday last night and the first thing she saw was my belly. She was surprised and said "omg, what is this?" hahah So I guess I am getting bigger. YAY! HAHAH 

I hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend. Emmi - I am thinking of you and I am hoping you are doing well. XOXO


----------



## qwerty310

Tee does your mother in law know? I hope she wasn't just being dense... Glad you got some new pants! I'm holding out and just have my jeans unbuttoned all day... Kinda pervy


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Tee does your mother in law know? I hope she wasn't just being dense... Glad you got some new pants! I'm holding out and just have my jeans unbuttoned all day... Kinda pervy

Oh yeah she knows, our families were in the loop the whole way with our IVF journey. I just hadn't seen her since the transfer and I guess in two months I've aired up a bit HAHAH 

HAHAHAH pervy! I was having a hard time getting my jeans up my thighs. LOL I think it's time to break out the leg work out DVDs :cry:


----------



## Strawberry13

Pinkie- I know exactly what you mean by overthinking and flipping your mind ahead to christmas already, I think that's what infertility does to all of us- we end up thinking the worst and other peoples updates get us more anxious and worried. How are you feeling otherwise? You're testing this coming weekend, right? 

Tee and qwerty love hearing all your updates... I can't wait till I'm busting out of my pants lol! And I can't wait till I have more symptoms although I should be careful what I wish for cause apparently all women in my fam get terrible ms. 

Over here, we just got back from a nice weekend away at a spa, it was very relaxing and I was too paranoid to get a massage or anything so I just napped a lot and went to a few classes they offered- kakaying and cooking demonstrations. So that was nice. I have my next beta tomorrow wish me luck!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Good luck tomorrow Strawberry!!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Good to hear from you ladies, love hearing your stories and that your bumps are coming along nicely. 

Strawberry, your weekend sounds lovely i definitely need one of those - good luck tomorrow hun.

I am feeling ok now im over the shock. I am still cramping but trying to stop over analysing everything and stay positive, im not bleeding - yet- so that's got to be a good sign. Yes testing on Sunday if i can hold out until then.

X


----------



## qwerty310

Ah! Good luck tomorrow Strawberry!!


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry any news? thinking of you either way and hoping for good news for you and your husband.

just got back from 8 week scan and baby measured 8 weeks + 1 day perfectly 2 weeks after our 6 week + 1 day scan. heartbeat was around 150... it was so strong and loud! i am released to my OBGYN which is great but a little frustrating because he said they should see me at 10-11 weeks which would be 2-3 weeks from now and not sure i'll be able to get in that quick. doctors just kinda assume that things happen whenever they want... forget us patients having to wait... and wait... i will call if they send me a date that is a lot later than that. i am supposed to keep taking progesterone supplements for another 2 weeks but it is so reassuring to see placenta already there and taking over (so i wouldn't worry one bit anyone who is taken off progesterone earlier). ok all done my happy rant :) hope you all are well!


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Strawberry any news? thinking of you either way and hoping for good news for you and your husband.
> 
> just got back from 8 week scan and baby measured 8 weeks + 1 day perfectly 2 weeks after our 6 week + 1 day scan. heartbeat was around 150... it was so strong and loud! i am released to my OBGYN which is great but a little frustrating because he said they should see me at 10-11 weeks which would be 2-3 weeks from now and not sure i'll be able to get in that quick. doctors just kinda assume that things happen whenever they want... forget us patients having to wait... and wait... i will call if they send me a date that is a lot later than that. i am supposed to keep taking progesterone supplements for another 2 weeks but it is so reassuring to see placenta already there and taking over (so i wouldn't worry one bit anyone who is taken off progesterone earlier). ok all done my happy rant :) hope you all are well!

*Qwerty* - I am so glad to see this. How amazing!!! I am so so happy for you! Man, I feel weird being of progesterone at 7 weeks and my next scan isn't until 11 weeks. I am freakin out. 

I must say though, I actually feel pregnant now. Like it just hit me last night. I really need to start doing some leg and thigh excercises though, because I am getting some major saddle bags LOL. 

*Strawberry* - I am waiting anxiously to hear about your beta!


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey gals! Thanks for checking in. My beta was 3100!! Yay! I have to talk to the docs assistant tomorrow to see when my doc wants to do the sono. 

So happy to hear all your happy news qwerty you guys must be thrilled. that's a good point about making the appointment w the OB, I didn't even think of that. Yay for the placenta! Before you know it you won't be needing any progesterone or anything.


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry13 said:


> Hey gals! Thanks for checking in. My beta was 3100!! Yay! I have to talk to the docs assistant tomorrow to see when my doc wants to do the sono.
> 
> So happy to hear all your happy news qwerty you guys must be thrilled. that's a good point about making the appointment w the OB, I didn't even think of that. Yay for the placenta! Before you know it you won't be needing any progesterone or anything.

Yippee! Strawberry so happy for you! What a great beta! Your patience paid off :)


----------



## Pinkie3

Well done Strawberry what a great number, congratulations very happy for you


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Well done Strawberry what a great number, congratulations very happy for you

Pinkie - you hanging in there? You gonna test yourself on Sunday?


----------



## TeeinAZ

*Strawberry* - that is a great number! WAHOOO! I am so happy for you!!!

*Qwerty* - how are you feeling? I think it finally hit me yesterday and I feel pregnant. It's an awesome feeling. 

I keep having dreams that my stomach is HUGE, then I wake up and I'm like, HEY! Where'd it go? HAHAH I am so excited that I hit the 8 week mark yesterday. This is the best feeling. I wish all of you TTC ladies out there get your BFP and know that I am pulling and always praying for you!! :dust:

Sharing my BUMP!
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks guys!

Aww tee look at you and your cute little bump. I love it!! 

So apparently they don't do sonos at my RE until 7 weeks... So I gotta wait a whole 14 days yikes!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Aww tee look at you and your cute little bump. I love it!!
> 
> So apparently they don't do sonos at my RE until 7 weeks... So I gotta wait a whole 14 days yikes!

Yikes is right, they don't do scans at my OB until 18 weeks. I'm going to go insane the next 10 weeks! That's a LONG TIME! 

Two weeks is a long time to wait for your first one. I hope it goes by fast for you!!


----------



## qwerty310

Omg tee SUCH a cute pic of you! I love the chalkboard. You are an amazing dork :) and so happy for you guys. 8 weeks and being released to obgyn is such a relief. Feeling good some days and other days nausea is starting to kick in. I heard something weird once about potatoes being mildly toxic to fetus and therefor we get more nauseous after eating them. I had made a potato and cabbage soup and that really made me icky so who knows. Not sure the facts on this though... Thanks for asking about me!


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Omg tee SUCH a cute pic of you! I love the chalkboard. You are an amazing dork :) and so happy for you guys. 8 weeks and being released to obgyn is such a relief. Feeling good some days and other days nausea is starting to kick in. I heard something weird once about potatoes being mildly toxic to fetus and therefor we get more nauseous after eating them. I had made a potato and cabbage soup and that really made me icky so who knows. Not sure the facts on this though... Thanks for asking about me!

HAHAHA I really am the biggest dork ever. LOL 

I didn't hear that about potatoes. Yikes, that's scary. I did hear that rice has traces of arsenic in it? I mean is that true? It's incredible how much has come up since I was a kid. I am sure my mom wasn't as cautious as we are now a days. lol

I hope you start feeling more yourself. I think I am slowly but surely. I can't wait until we start our 2nd trimester!!! :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Strawberry what a great number, congratulations very happy for you
> 
> Pinkie - you hanging in there? You gonna test yourself on Sunday?Click to expand...

Yes Pinkie - how are you doing? You've been quiet...hahah up to something, hmm?:shhh: HAHA I hope you are doing OK and not driving yourself bonkers with the TWW. <3


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, i am still here. Slowly trying to get through these two weeks god they the worst aren't they? I am doing ok although i've been cramping for days but no blood they feel stronger than period pains and come and go i've no idea what is going on? Im still off work visiting family and keeping busy. Big test day on Sunday i am so nervous i really have no idea if it will be positive or negative i just can't call it! 

Tee - love your photo its the cutest bump. 

Really pleased to hear you ladies are feeling well and enjoying your pregnancies, you so deserve it.

X


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi ladies, i am still here. Slowly trying to get through these two weeks god they the worst aren't they? I am doing ok although i've been cramping for days but no blood they feel stronger than period pains and come and go i've no idea what is going on? Im still off work visiting family and keeping busy. Big test day on Sunday i am so nervous i really have no idea if it will be positive or negative i just can't call it!
> 
> Tee - love your photo its the cutest bump.
> 
> Really pleased to hear you ladies are feeling well and enjoying your pregnancies, you so deserve it.
> 
> X

Hang in there, love. I was feeling the same things, exactly! It's the not knowing that drives you mad. Because on one hand you think, Oh I am totally pregnant, and then on the other you think, but maybe it's the meds. AH! Mad I tell you. 

I am sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Tee, i am trying to stay positive and praying these cramps are a good sign. X


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks Tee, i am trying to stay positive and praying these cramps are a good sign. X

I'm hoping for you too pinkie! Sounds like you are taking care of yourself and keeping busy. Best of luck to you!

Tee, re:potatoes I am sure that there are a million things that we could be avoiding but I think it's better to go with what our moms did. We turned out ok didn't we? I think I just heard that things that are very mildly yucky for the baby make nausea worse and potatoes was one of them. I cut out all the eyes though so I will keep eating it in smaller doses so I can get all that cabbagey goodness. I think cabbage is my first food aversion though I REALLY hated the smell of it cooking. Yuck.


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tee, i am trying to stay positive and praying these cramps are a good sign. X
> 
> I'm hoping for you too pinkie! Sounds like you are taking care of yourself and keeping busy. Best of luck to you!
> 
> Tee, re:potatoes I am sure that there are a million things that we could be avoiding but I think it's better to go with what our moms did. We turned out ok didn't we? I think I just heard that things that are very mildly yucky for the baby make nausea worse and potatoes was one of them. I cut out all the eyes though so I will keep eating it in smaller doses so I can get all that cabbagey goodness. I think cabbage is my first food aversion though I REALLY hated the smell of it cooking. Yuck.Click to expand...

We turned out awesome as hell! HAHAH 

Besides staying away from the obvious, alcohol and too much caffeine I am just doing what I normally do and I know that my body, and the baby will tell me what isn't good. Last night I found out that I no longer like cooked carrots. :cry: Made me really sad. HAHA


----------



## TeeinAZ

Thought I'd share what I brought for lunch today. Bread and crunchy peanut butter, two pickels, a pear and a nutty buddy. HAHAH YUMMMMMMMMMM

Anyone out there eating weird things?


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> Thought I'd share what I brought for lunch today. Bread and crunchy peanut butter, two pickels, a pear and a nutty buddy. HAHAH YUMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> Anyone out there eating weird things?

Wow you are totally pregnant. Nothing weird yet... Although you lunch sounds AMAZING.

Sooooooo scheduled my first OB apt. RE told me to make it for 10 weeks but of course they can't see me until November so it will be at 12 whole weeks. Sheesh. Got so spoiled. I just hope they catch up on the things that should happen at 12 weeks. They had no idea what a nuchal scan was even though my RE said to make sure they schedule one at 11 or 12 weeks. I don't know much about anything in terms of what happens next :dunno:


----------



## TeeinAZ

qwerty310 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share what I brought for lunch today. Bread and crunchy peanut butter, two pickels, a pear and a nutty buddy. HAHAH YUMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> Anyone out there eating weird things?
> 
> Wow you are totally pregnant. Nothing weird yet... Although you lunch sounds AMAZING.
> 
> Sooooooo scheduled my first OB apt. RE told me to make it for 10 weeks but of course they can't see me until November so it will be at 12 whole weeks. Sheesh. Got so spoiled. I just hope they catch up on the things that should happen at 12 weeks. They had no idea what a nuchal scan was even though my RE said to make sure they schedule one at 11 or 12 weeks. I don't know much about anything in terms of what happens next :dunno:Click to expand...

I know, I was telling a friend of mine that I miss going to my RE. I had my OB appointment two days after my last RE appointment, so I didn't get a scan. My next scan to see my nugget is 18 weeks! :cry: He/She won't be a nugget anymore. 

I wish that the OBs would keep scanning because we did IVF, but I guess once you go to the OB you are just a regular pregnant lady LOL


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies! flower:

I haven't been on for a while due to work, aches & pains & general tiredness! :coffee:

Had a scan on Thursday due to cramping & saw my little embie with its heart beating away at 6 weeks 6 days..the nurse said everything looked good, I was like 'aww that's my baby' & clutched my hand to my heart! 

Tee & Qwerty...Hope you are well :hugs: Are either of you having cramps? What about discharge? :blush: I've had a brown discharge on & off with lightship cramps & the nurse said it could be implantation (still?!!) :wacko:

Pinkie..fx for when you test :hugs:

Strawberry..how you doing?

Emmi...not sure if your around but I hope you are ok & taking time to heal with your hubby :hugs:

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi lexus, good to hear from you and so pleased that everything is going well x

i started spotting the other day so done a test this morning its a BFN :-( devastated! There is not a hint of a second line so can't see this changing by my OTD which is tomorrow. I'll be ok we just have to keep going.

Hope everyone is else is doing well

x


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi lexus, good to hear from you and so pleased that everything is going well x
> 
> i started spotting the other day so done a test this morning its a BFN :-( devastated! There is not a hint of a second line so can't see this changing by my OTD which is tomorrow. I'll be ok we just have to keep going.
> 
> Hope everyone is else is doing well
> 
> x

so sorry pinkie :( hang in there. hope that you get a chance to talk with your doc.

lexus good to hear from you! sounds like things have been stressful and a bit scary for you but glad everything is ok. yes i get some cramping but no discharge (other than from the progesterone suppositories...)


----------



## Strawberry13

Lexus I'm so happy you got to see your little guy (or girl). So exciting I'm glad your mind is at ease. I have to wait another 11 days for mine but who's counting lol. 

Pinkie I'm so sorry try to hang in there until you talk to your doc. I know it's easy to say but I'm sure he'll have an idea of what went wrong and next steps. I'm praying hard that it was a false negative...


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies I talked to my re's office and started the process for my fet, on bc now will start Lupron soon then it's kinda easy going until transfer..... We have 7 5d frosties..... We are debating putting 1 or 2 back in...... I really just can't go through this again, I'd prefer 1 but would take 2 but idk if hubby could Handle 2 when I go back to work...... Idk....they estimate my transfer being dec 6th.... It seems so far away


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies,

My period is coming in full flow this morning but had to do another test and it was negative. I am feeling a little better today, i have to pull myself together. We've decided to take a break from it all until the new year, i need to get a life back. We are going to concentrate on our house move, get a dog and hopefully a baby will arrive after. 

Wishing you lovely pregnant ladies a happy, healthy pregnancy and will look forward to hearing how you are all getting on. And to all you other lovely ladies i am looking forward to seeing your success stories on here in the near future. 

Thanks to everyone for being so supportive and giving great advice throughout this very emotional journey xx


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies - I just wanted to pop by and see you are all doing and I had been keeping my fingers crossed for you Pinkie and totally understand how you are feeling. I so wanted this to work for you so sending big hugs to you:hugs: 

I have been in the depths of heart break but trying to clamber out and keep positive for the future. It's hard to see the end of the tunnel sometimes but I hope I reach it soon.Everyone deals with IVF failure differently and I guess for me - I am grieving what could have been:cry:We'll see where life takes us but I am determined to be a mummy. Looking at lots of natural remedies to keep my fertility going and trying to get back to doing the bedroom tango just for the sake of it.:thumbup:

I hope that you Tee, Qwerty and Strawberry are doing good with your bumps :happydance:

CJ - good luck with the next stage. We may look at another IVF depending on if we can raise the money. So hard and so expensive.

Anyway - hope that everyone is doing good on this crazy journey to motherhood.

xxx:flower:


----------



## Cjohnson13

I completely understand about the money..... I often feel like I'm being selfish when I know the money could go for other things/ sigh


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Emmi so lovely to hear from you. I think we all deserve grieving time with an unsuccessful cycle. It is totally heart breaking and i hope time is a healer. I haven't taken it very well but have to go back to work tomorrow so need to pull myself together. I also feel i need to take some time out because for nearly 3 years my life has revolved around TTC, i have forgotten who i am.

Let me know what natural remedies you have found as we going to stick to that path or a bit.

I agree we will be mothers one day it may just take a little while longer than we hoped.

X


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Emmi so lovely to hear from you. I think we all deserve grieving time with an unsuccessful cycle. It is totally heart breaking and i hope time is a healer. I haven't taken it very well but have to go back to work tomorrow so need to pull myself together. I also feel i need to take some time out because for nearly 3 years my life has revolved around TTC, i have forgotten who i am.
> 
> Let me know what natural remedies you have found as we going to stick to that path or a bit.
> 
> I agree we will be mothers one day it may just take a little while longer than we hoped.
> 
> X

Hopefully time is a healer like with everything:hugs: I have gone through the stages of thinking that life is so pointless and my poor hubby has been desperately tying to keep me going. I think you have good days and bad days so just be kind to yourself and accept that it's okay to be angry and sad with the world.

And yes - find yourself for a bit - it's so hard as we are desperate for a family that we forget to function outside of that. 

I started a thread about natural remedies etc - have a gander - it's good to try and help ourselves as whatever happens - being healthy can only be a good thing.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...diet-nutrition-methods-improve-fertility.html

Big hugs to you Pinkie.

xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Emmi - It's so good to hear from you. You are a strong woman and you will become a mother and an excellent one at that! I will be sending you thoughts and prayers, always. 

Pinkie - the same for you. 

For all the ladies on this thread. I know the struggle of infertility, I've dealt with it for 7 years. I know if you want something you will find a way to make it happen. Like I've said before, we are all on different paths but all heading for the same out come. I will always be praying that you ladies become mothers. You all deserve it, we all deserve it. 

Please pop in every now and then, I would hate to lose contact with you ladies. I am so very thankful to have met you all and I want to be your cheerleader through the next journey you take. <3 I love all you ladies!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Qwerty - How are you doing? Hanging in there?


----------



## qwerty310

TeeinAZ said:


> Please pop in every now and then, I would hate to lose contact with you ladies. I am so very thankful to have met you all and I want to be your cheerleader through the next journey you take. <3 I love all you ladies!

I feel exactly the same way! I was telling my mother last night about someone's recent sad news on here and made me realize how amazing it is to share all these crazy icky scary wonderful details with you ladies.

AFM work is horrid with loser boss, but i am feeling pretty good still. tired and get nauseous at night so hard to eat dinner but rest of the day i'm pretty fine. got my appointment with normal OB tomorrow - first one! then scan scheduled for 12 weeks... hoping every day that we make it there!


----------



## TeeinAZ

OMG tomorrrow! Squeeee! I am so excited for you!!! Walking out of my first OB appointment made me feel like a total pregnant lady LOL.

But you're so right, every appointment is so nerve racking. I get to hear the heartbeat on the 30th. It's DRAGGING! I get so nervous because other than feeling like I have a cold with an appetite, I definitley don't feel pregnant. It's been almost a month since my last appointment! I just wanna see my nugget!


----------



## Pinkie3

TeeinAZ said:


> Emmi - It's so good to hear from you. You are a strong woman and you will become a mother and an excellent one at that! I will be sending you thoughts and prayers, always.
> 
> Pinkie - the same for you.
> 
> For all the ladies on this thread. I know the struggle of infertility, I've dealt with it for 7 years. I know if you want something you will find a way to make it happen. Like I've said before, we are all on different paths but all heading for the same out come. I will always be praying that you ladies become mothers. You all deserve it, we all deserve it.
> 
> Please pop in every now and then, I would hate to lose contact with you ladies. I am so very thankful to have met you all and I want to be your cheerleader through the next journey you take. <3 I love all you ladies!

Thank you tee what a lovely message. I am always popping onto this tread to see how you lovely ladies are doing. I wish i could be celebrating with you but my time will come and know better than most people how much you ladies want and deserve this, i wouldn't want anyone to go through the struggles we have.

Keep posting your updates and I'll keep cheering you on. We have a follow up appointment in 4 weeks and will do this again and in the meantime will keep going.

X


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey guys! Just checking in. Emmi and pinkie hope you're both doing well, healing and looking forward to next steps. Lots of hugs. 

Qwerty can't wait to hear how it went today! Tee I hear ya on the time between appointments it takes so much patience! 

AFM I'm starting to feel a little bit pregnant, have been feeling somewhat queasy and also tired and bloated. I just can't wait to see my LO at our sono next week so I can be assured everything is ok!


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie good to hear from you. I hope that you have a good conversation with your RE and get a good plan for your next steps.

Strawberry - so exciting that you are feeling a LBP (little bit pregnant which is what i keep calling it... do you remember that pregnancy test advertisement that said that a lot?). I hope your sono next week goes well, please let us know.

my OB apt was kinda meh. we didn't look at baby so I am still so worried and miss being able to see that everything's ok. It was fine though, will just see rando docs until last month or so if we make it there.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hi ya ladies! How is everyone. I have a feeling this thread is going to die down, perhaps I should change the title? Is that possible?

AFM: I am (as of yesterday) 10 weeks pregnant! I am already feeling more like myself. Not as tired, although I still am and my headches are still around. But I feel like my boat has gone down, I feel more "pretty" lately.

I hope you all are doing well. I miss you all!!


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies, touching base with everyone after a few weeks off! Good luck to the ladies who are having meetings with their consultants soon, I hope that you get the answers you want & can move forward. :hugs:

Tee & Qwerty..glad you & the bubs are both 'growing' swell! :thumbup:
Strawberry..how many weeks are you now? Gd luck at your scan hun. :thumbup:

I'm going through phases were I feel pregnant (nauseated/ hormonal/ painful larger boobs/mild cramps/tiredness/bachache & er discharge!) & then sometimes I don't! 

Work is hectic & I have a headache right now, not sleeping great either :wacko:

Going for my scan on the 29th, excited & nervous, hospital make us wait forever! 

Will try & keep in touch a bit more, wishing everyone the best..:hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi guys, long time! tee sounds like everything is going marvelously! Same for Lexus and qwerty. I can't wait to hear your scan news Lexus! Qwerty sorry your appt was uneventful but there will be plenty of exciting scans coming up! 

I had my scan yesterday, it went great, one little bean with a strong heartbeat measuring on track! It was so exciting and reassuring to see!!


----------



## qwerty310

Strawberry13 said:


> Hi guys, long time! tee sounds like everything is going marvelously! Same for Lexus and qwerty. I can't wait to hear your scan news Lexus! Qwerty sorry your appt was uneventful but there will be plenty of exciting scans coming up!
> 
> I had my scan yesterday, it went great, one little bean with a strong heartbeat measuring on track! It was so exciting and reassuring to see!!

so happy for you strawberry!! hope you all are well. i'm looking forward to nov 4th scan.


----------



## TeeinAZ

It's great to hear from you ladies. I am glad that everyone is doing well


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies! Great to see you're all well with your little beans. Hope everyone else is okay too and making some future plans re: treatment. 

AFM: We had our IVF review and the consultant felt it was a great response and fertilisation rate given my medical history. He is going to prescribe progesterone oil injections for our FET round. I have to call with AF between 25th Nov and 19th Jan to get started. We are definitely transferring two embies too. 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies! Great to see you're all well with your little beans. Hope everyone else is okay too and making some future plans re: treatment.
> 
> AFM: We had our IVF review and the consultant felt it was a great response and fertilisation rate given my medical history. He is going to prescribe progesterone oil injections for our FET round. I have to call with AF between 25th Nov and 19th Jan to get started. We are definitely transferring two embies too.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx

That's great news!!! Keep us posted!! I am sending lots baby dust your way <3


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Great to see you're all well with your little beans. Hope everyone else is okay too and making some future plans re: treatment.
> 
> AFM: We had our IVF review and the consultant felt it was a great response and fertilisation rate given my medical history. He is going to prescribe progesterone oil injections for our FET round. I have to call with AF between 25th Nov and 19th Jan to get started. We are definitely transferring two embies too.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx
> 
> That's great news!!! Keep us posted!! I am sending lots baby dust your way <3Click to expand...

Thanks hun :flower: You're looking good mamma!! <3 x


----------



## Strawberry13

Glad to hear things are moving forward babyd! I did the pio shots and they weren't as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## lexus15

Strawberry13 said:


> Hi guys, long time! tee sounds like everything is going marvelously! Same for Lexus and qwerty. I can't wait to hear your scan news Lexus! Qwerty sorry your appt was uneventful but there will be plenty of exciting scans coming up!
> 
> I had my scan yesterday, it went great, one little bean with a strong heartbeat measuring on track! It was so exciting and reassuring to see!!


Fantastic news! :thumbup: When's your next scan booked? :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies! Great to see you're all well with your little beans. Hope everyone else is okay too and making some future plans re: treatment.
> 
> AFM: We had our IVF review and the consultant felt it was a great response and fertilisation rate given my medical history. He is going to prescribe progesterone oil injections for our FET round. I have to call with AF between 25th Nov and 19th Jan to get started. We are definitely transferring two embies too.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx

Glad everything is moving forward for you. :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Tee, I love your weekly photos! 

I'm getting there as well, think mine is more fat & bloating as I've been having the munchies for chocolate & crisps even though I'm eating properly!..:wacko:

My work trousers are not really doing up either, think I'll have to buy some maternity clothes! :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

Baby dancing so good to hear from you. Glad your doc has high hopes for you as a healthy young lady, and psyched that you don't have to wait too long to move forward. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Pinkie3

Really nice to read everyone's updates and hear things are going well. Please keep this tread going id love to hear your updates and how your pregnancies are going then hopefully the unsuccessful ladies will be able to share good news with you soon.

We have our follow up appointment 14th Nov hopefully get an idea on what to do next but in the meantime i am enjoying plenty of red wine.
X


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I am enjoying being back at the gym and my spinning classes :) Also, tmi, but I don't know what my body is doing. AF is due anytime and for the past two days i've had some light brown coloured discharge but no flow as yet... i'm guessing it's just trying to shed the old rubbish that's built up. C'mon!! :) xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. We got a new hire and we've been training a lot! 

I hope you are all doing well. 

Lexus - I'm craving waffles lately. I swear I think I went through two boxes in two weeks. I'm trying to eat healthy but this baby just wants sweets. It's weird for me because I've never been huge on sweets. For lunch I always eat a bowl of veggies. And about the maternity clothes, I bought some starting at 6 weeks I think. The best investment I've made so far. While I know it was probably too early, but I was getting thicker and now I will just grow into them. But I HAVE to start working out my legs before they take over HAHAH.


----------



## lexus15

TeeinAZ said:


> Sorry I've been MIA ladies. We got a new hire and we've been training a lot!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Lexus - I'm craving waffles lately. I swear I think I went through two boxes in two weeks. I'm trying to eat healthy but this baby just wants sweets. It's weird for me because I've never been huge on sweets. For lunch I always eat a bowl of veggies. And about the maternity clothes, I bought some starting at 6 weeks I think. The best investment I've made so far. While I know it was probably too early, but I was getting thicker and now I will just grow into them. But I HAVE to start working out my legs before they take over HAHAH.

Lol :haha: How are you Tee? 

I had my scan yesterday, it was great seeing my baby on the screen! I thought it was going to be an internal scan, I was getting ready to pull down my jeans when the sonographer said no it's ok just jump up on the couch! :dohh:

It was amazing that at 9 weeks 4 days we could see the baby move/wriggle it's arms & legs, we even have a scan photo where baby stuck out its foot! :thumbup:

That was my last visit with the fertility department (although I'm still taking drugs up to week 12:wacko:) 

I've been referred to antenatal..was told an appointment will be sent to me so I can meet a midwife & have another scan before I'm 14 weeks..possibly another 4 weeks wait :dohh:

Will be looking for maternity clothes this weekend, I need them!

Look forward to yours and everyone else's updates..xx

:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

I miss this thread and all you ladies. I wish we could keep this one going.

How is everyone doing??? Lexux, how are you and your little miracle?

I hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey tee, you're looking fab!! 

I'm taking my hubby away for his birthday for a few nights tomorrow. AF needs to arrive on Monday so we can get our prescription sent off and start our FET. I am trying to keep positive. Hope you're well xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey tee, you're looking fab!!
> 
> I'm taking my hubby away for his birthday for a few nights tomorrow. AF needs to arrive on Monday so we can get our prescription sent off and start our FET. I am trying to keep positive. Hope you're well xx

Good luck to you baby dancing! So excited for you. Have a wonderful weekend away with husband.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I miss this thread too but I am glad it gets updated occasionally. 

Tee, you are looking great, how many weeks are you now?

I hope all the pregnancies are going well ladies, you must all be coming along nicely now.

BabyD - wow your FET has come around really quickly, good luck and have a nice break.

Not much to report on me, we had out follow up appointment, he said everything was good we were just unlucky. He has also advised a slightly different protocol next time to get more eggs and advise us to do the new time lapse to select the best egg. We just need to make the call whenever we are ready to go again, which will be in the new year sometime - I need a break from all this baby making for a few months and I want to have a few festive drinks.

Hope everyone is well

x


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I miss this thread too but I am glad it gets updated occasionally.
> 
> Tee, you are looking great, how many weeks are you now?
> 
> I hope all the pregnancies are going well ladies, you must all be coming along nicely now.
> 
> BabyD - wow your FET has come around really quickly, good luck and have a nice break.
> 
> Not much to report on me, we had out follow up appointment, he said everything was good we were just unlucky. He has also advised a slightly different protocol next time to get more eggs and advise us to do the new time lapse to select the best egg. We just need to make the call whenever we are ready to go again, which will be in the new year sometime - I need a break from all this baby making for a few months and I want to have a few festive drinks.
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> x

Hi Pinkie - I read the paper on the study they did with the time lapse and it is BRILLIANT how effective it is on choosing great blastocysts. That would make sense to stim you a bit more if they are doing that technique to get the best little bub to put into you.

All the luck in the world to you and have a wonderful holiday relaxing a bit and party your heart out :flower:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Baby Dancing - WOW I'll agree with Pinkie, you're FET did come around fast. I am sending you lots of love, luck and baby dust!!! Please keep us posted on the journey!!! 

Pinkie - I am coming up on 15 weeks. I still can't believe it. I know you will be there soon enough! I think it's great that you have a plan to keep going and it sounds very promising. Ahhhh the holiday drinks, I am going to miss the occasional glass of bubbly this year.

I am so excited to hear all this great news!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, How are you all?? 

AF came 30/11 for me so i've just sent off my prescription and waiting for FET schedule to arrive. I am so excited but also nervous and cautious about the cycle. I am hoping my little frosties thaw well so that we only use 2 of the 4, but if not as long as we have 2 that thaw out of the 4 to transfer, that's fine. 

I doubt I will get to start meds until my next AF arrives and estimated transfer is 3rd of feb. I am a bit anxious about the progesterone injections but at the same time I am prepared to do whatever it takes to achieve our dream. 

Pinkie- I am glad you have a plan and hope you have a nice relaxing christmas with everything to look forward to in the new year. 

Tee and Qwerty- I cannot believe you are 16 weeks already, how exciting! Not long and you will know the sex...if you're finding out that is. 

I do wonder how the other ladies are doing- especially Emmi. I hope we can keep this thread going until we all achieve our pregnancies and beyond... xx


----------



## qwerty310

So nice to hear from you baby dancing! I'm excited about your February FET. Please keep us posted. I am sure you will do great with the injections... Tee you had these right? 

AFM definitely will find out sex in two weeks at our next scan. Feeling pretty good now finally. Think of you all often and wish you the best of luck, and happiness.


----------



## qwerty310

So nice to hear from you baby dancing! I'm excited about your February FET. Please keep us posted. I am sure you will do great with the injections... Tee you had these right? 

AFM definitely will find out sex in two weeks at our next scan. Feeling pretty good now finally. Think of you all often and wish you the best of luck, and happiness.


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi girls! Good to hear from all of you. Qwerty and tee you are really coming along... Are you guys showingyet? I noticed a small bit of a bump recently but nothing too noticeable. I can't wait to hear the sex qwerty!! 

Babyd I'm sending love and prayers your way, I know the wait for the FET must be frustrating but you are almost there! I used the pio shots and they weren't bad at all... Sometimes they stung a little but I didn't feel them going in really at all.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Baby Dancing - you go girl! I know it's a hard journey but you have the right mind set. If you want something bad enough you WILL make it happen! I am so happy for you and your FET. I will be sending you prayers. Please keep us posted. <3

Qwerty - I am also finding out the sex. I can't wait to start shopping! When is your appointment? Mine is December 23rd! I really hope it flys by, because I am becoming impatient. LOL 

Strawberry - I think I am showing, I am a little over weight so I think that makes me look bigger. But I did notice my belly button is different. LOL It's not an outtie yet but it looks like it's going that route. How are you doing?

I am so glad that we are all still keeping this thread going. I do, like Qwerty think about you all everyday! Always sending my love and thoughts to you all!!! <3


----------



## qwerty310

Get anatomy scan on the 16th! Sometimes I am showing and other days not really yet. Good to hear from you strawberry!


----------



## BabyDancing13

My prescription is on it's way. Just waiting for the schedule for treatment. I have quite a few meds left over from the last cycle and unsure what to do with them? xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> My prescription is on it's way. Just waiting for the schedule for treatment. I have quite a few meds left over from the last cycle and unsure what to do with them? xx

I do too! Like an entire unopened box of menopur that we didn't even use. I feel so sad about it because they are so expensive. I wish there was a way to share them but I guess this is not allowed...?


----------



## Cjohnson13

I gave mine to the clinic as thy will use them for patients who need an emergency supply or help with the cost for them as I had 3 boxes I flolli stim 900 and like 4 boxes of cetritide left I couldn't see throwing them out


----------



## BabyDancing13

Here we go again on the FET train... norethisterone starts next Friday....
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Here we go again on the FET train... norethisterone starts next Friday....

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Here we go again on the FET train... norethisterone starts next Friday....
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Only just caught up on these threads.

Lovely to hear you are all doing well, please do share the news when you find out the sex of your babies, I cant believe how quickly this time is going. 

BabyD - good luck with the FET, I hope this time around is less of a stress and you get the positive result that you so deserve. 

Have a wonderful Christmas ladies :xmas9:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> Only just caught up on these threads.
> 
> Lovely to hear you are all doing well, please do share the news when you find out the sex of your babies, I cant believe how quickly this time is going.
> 
> BabyD - good luck with the FET, I hope this time around is less of a stress and you get the positive result that you so deserve.
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas ladies :xmas9:

Aww thanks Pinkie. :hugs: what's your next plans? xx


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Only just caught up on these threads.
> 
> Lovely to hear you are all doing well, please do share the news when you find out the sex of your babies, I cant believe how quickly this time is going.
> 
> BabyD - good luck with the FET, I hope this time around is less of a stress and you get the positive result that you so deserve.
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas ladies :xmas9:
> 
> Aww thanks Pinkie. :hugs: what's your next plans? xxClick to expand...

We've had some much needed time out from baby making since the failed IVF but we'll get back on it in the New Year. I am hoping we'll be moving into our new house soon (as they say New House, New Baby, hopefully) then we need to make a decision about when we will do another IVF cycle, feel like I need to concentrate on one thing at a time. 

How are the meds going?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> Only just caught up on these threads.
> 
> Lovely to hear you are all doing well, please do share the news when you find out the sex of your babies, I cant believe how quickly this time is going.
> 
> BabyD - good luck with the FET, I hope this time around is less of a stress and you get the positive result that you so deserve.
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas ladies :xmas9:
> 
> Aww thanks Pinkie. :hugs: what's your next plans? xxClick to expand...
> 
> We've had some much needed time out from baby making since the failed IVF but we'll get back on it in the New Year. I am hoping we'll be moving into our new house soon (as they say New House, New Baby, hopefully) then we need to make a decision about when we will do another IVF cycle, feel like I need to concentrate on one thing at a time.
> 
> How are the meds going?Click to expand...

On day 3 of Norethisterone and got some dull cramping but not bad thanks. xx Glad you have some good plans for the new year and yes, definitely one thing at a time hun. :hugs: xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

I hope all you ladies are doing great and had a wonderful holiday! I wanted to let you all know, I'm having a boy!! 

I am sending all my love and thoughts your way!!! I hope you are all doing well! <3


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> I hope all you ladies are doing great and had a wonderful holiday! I wanted to let you all know, I'm having a boy!!
> 
> I am sending all my love and thoughts your way!!! I hope you are all doing well! <3

Congratulations! Time seems to be passing by so quick for you! I hope you are enjoying every minute :flower:

I am on day 13 of norethisterone, surviving on minimal sleep because of the hot flushes day and night. I just need to move on to the buserelin and estrogen so we can hurry up and get to transfer. xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing great and had a wonderful holiday! I wanted to let you all know, I'm having a boy!!
> 
> I am sending all my love and thoughts your way!!! I hope you are all doing well! <3
> 
> Congratulations! Time seems to be passing by so quick for you! I hope you are enjoying every minute :flower:
> 
> I am on day 13 of norethisterone, surviving on minimal sleep because of the hot flushes day and night. I just need to move on to the buserelin and estrogen so we can hurry up and get to transfer. xxClick to expand...

So exciting! Good luck to you!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Tee - A beautiful baby boy, congratulations hun. You look incredible in your photo I hope pregnancy is treating you well x

BabyD - Keep up the good work and good luck, keep us updated x

Happy New Year to you all xx
:flower:


----------



## TeeinAZ

I was lurking. I miss all you ladies! I always think about you all. How is everyone?! <3


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> I was lurking. I miss all you ladies! I always think about you all. How is everyone?! <3

Hey Tee

Great bump you have there- looking fab! :thumbup: :flower:

I finished the horrible norethisterone and currently waiting for my bleed. I started buserelin yesterday and continue until transfer day. I have a scan booked in for next Monday to check lining, but i'm not sure when to expect the bleed as it took 5 days after I finished the tablets last time. I'm hoping it comes before Monday or I have a feeling it will push my transfer day back- ugh. :shrug: xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hi there babydancing. I am so glad to hear that you are almost there. I am sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan!!! So exciting! So your transfer is going to be in Feb? WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> Hi there babydancing. I am so glad to hear that you are almost there. I am sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan!!! So exciting! So your transfer is going to be in Feb? WOO HOO!!!!

Yep 3rd Feb hopefully and my 29th birthday is the 25th ;) xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Hi there babydancing. I am so glad to hear that you are almost there. I am sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan!!! So exciting! So your transfer is going to be in Feb? WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Yep 3rd Feb hopefully and my 29th birthday is the 25th ;) xxClick to expand...

OMG that is so exciting!!!! Keep us posted!!!!!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Hi there babydancing. I am so glad to hear that you are almost there. I am sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan!!! So exciting! So your transfer is going to be in Feb? WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Yep 3rd Feb hopefully and my 29th birthday is the 25th ;) xxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG that is so exciting!!!! Keep us posted!!!!!!!! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm o.k.- except for this hideous pain i'm getting from this wisdom tooth :growlmad: I had a nap this afternoon but just willing the bleed to start to keep everything on track. How you feeling during your pregnancy? xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Oh yuck, tooth pain is the worst!!!! I would love to have a nap right now. 

I remember waiting for my cycle to start after my BC pills. The waiting games sucks big time. I am so super excited for you!! 

I'm feeling great with the pregnancy so far. The only complaint I have is my attitude. HAHAH Something in me changed big time. I don't think I am as friendly as I used to be. Also, driving! Oh my goodness, if someone is driving like an idiot I get so protective and MAD! hahaha other than that I've been pretty lucky with no MS and no weird food cravings, well, I do love waffles, but I don't think it's a weird one like pickles and peanut butter LOL


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I miss you too. I was only saying the other day that I just cant seem to get a connection with people or onto a thread like I did with this one. They either fizzle out or there are so many people on them I get lost!! I always think about everyone too. :hugs:

Tee - you look amazing!!!! LOL at the driving attitude, I am like that minus the hormones. I am glad to hear its all going well. I cant believe you are over half way there already it has gone so quickly.

BabyD - Sending you all the positive vibes and baby dust I can. And hope the AF shows her ugly face soon. I remember clearly this part, it was the first time I was ever late so typical. I hope everything stays on track for you and you get the best birthday present you could ask for. 

AFM - nothing much to report, we had a much needed break and getting back on the wagon this month. I am dusting off the ovulation sticks and seeing how we get on. We will be doing another fresh cycle but haven't decided when yet. We should be getting our exchange date on our new home soon so I want to get that out the way first, do some decorating and then do a cycle so I think we'll be looking around the summer time but we will know when it feels right. If a miracle happens the maybe it could happen naturally before then - :shock:

xx


----------



## qwerty310

baby dancing good luck to you for your Feb transfer! glad that your meds are going ok.

pinkie good luck on the move! please let us know all the details of your new place :)

miss you ladies too and think of you often. good luck to those of you trying on your own these next few months.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, 

Update from today: 
Good News: Scan was great- lining has thinned to 2.9mm and they like to see it 4mm and under. Start Progynova to start building the lining back up from today. They like to get it to 10mm then we can do a transfer.

Bad News: 1) I am worried that when thawing the embryos, if 1 out of the first 2 thaw well but we have to thaw the other two to get the second embryo, and say they both thawed well...how do we decide to put 2 back and know the 3rd will be destroyed :/ that kills me thinking we are throwing a potential baby away :/

2) A car smacked into the back of us coming home because some idiot pulled out without looking on the roundabout and we had to slam on. So someone else pulled out and went into us :/ xx


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyD - Sorry to hear about your car accident, I hope you are both ok? That was the last you need at the moment
(Good job it wasn't Tee, with her road rage at the moment she would have been arrested :))

I totally see where you are coming from with your 3rd embryo, I would feel the same and have no idea what to suggest. Have you spoken to them about your feelings towards this and what they advise to do? 

Good news on the scan, sounds like everything is on track :flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> BabyD - Sorry to hear about your car accident, I hope you are both ok? That was the last you need at the moment
> (Good job it wasn't Tee, with her road rage at the moment she would have been arrested :))
> 
> I totally see where you are coming from with your 3rd embryo, I would feel the same and have no idea what to suggest. Have you spoken to them about your feelings towards this and what they advise to do?
> 
> Good news on the scan, sounds like everything is on track :flower:

Hey hun- good to hear from you. Glad you're doing well and making plans :flower:

We're both fine thanks- luckily we was going quite slow, so the impact wasn't too bad. 


The embryo dilemma isn't something i'd considered before as I just 'presumed' they could be re-frozen. But I understand why that would not be possible- i.e. risk of further fragmentation etc. :wacko:

For now, I said to hubby lets see how they thaw and if we get put in the 2 vs 3 situation we will have to really thrash out the for and against arguement. I think, being the female, i'm prob more attached to them than he is- if that makes sense? :shrug:

To me it's a waste of a potential life, but hubby is more concerned about my health and is more practical about multiples and possibility of 2 or more if transferring more than 1 anyway. If only it was easier eh :flower:

xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD - Sorry to hear about your car accident, I hope you are both ok? That was the last you need at the moment
> (Good job it wasn't Tee, with her road rage at the moment she would have been arrested :))
> 
> I totally see where you are coming from with your 3rd embryo, I would feel the same and have no idea what to suggest. Have you spoken to them about your feelings towards this and what they advise to do?
> 
> Good news on the scan, sounds like everything is on track :flower:
> 
> Hey hun- good to hear from you. Glad you're doing well and making plans :flower:
> 
> We're both fine thanks- luckily we was going quite slow, so the impact wasn't too bad.
> 
> 
> The embryo dilemma isn't something i'd considered before as I just 'presumed' they could be re-frozen. But I understand why that would not be possible- i.e. risk of further fragmentation etc. :wacko:
> 
> For now, I said to hubby lets see how they thaw and if we get put in the 2 vs 3 situation we will have to really thrash out the for and against arguement. I think, being the female, i'm prob more attached to them than he is- if that makes sense? :shrug:
> 
> To me it's a waste of a potential life, but hubby is more concerned about my health and is more practical about multiples and possibility of 2 or more if transferring more than 1 anyway. If only it was easier eh :flower:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

hi babyD - so sorry about your accident. glad you weren't hurt badly but still a PITA for you and your hubs to deal with.

re: frozen embryos i totally understand your concern about throwing away that possible opportunity... but my advice would be try to wait and see what you actually have to deal with. for all you know one might not thaw that well and when they look at them i am sure your clinic will chose only the best to put back inside of you. if that means only one then so be it - those other two might not have made it anyway. it's a hard choice but your husband has some good thoughts too about your health and possble baby's health in mind. good luck to you sweetie!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie - thank you, you are so sweet! I am so excited for you and your home and upcoming plans. I am sending lots of thoughts and love your way!!! 

BabyD &#8211; OMG I am so glad that your accident wasn&#8217;t bad and that everyone is OK! I feel you on the thawing too! I have 6 frozen and while the hubs and I know that we want to try again a few years down the road, I am nervous about having them thawed and what to do with the others. I do want more kids, but I don&#8217;t see myself having more than three. Whew! I am sending a lot of thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, Had lining scan yesterday and it was a nice, thick 14mm with the triple stripe thing..so, I triggered with Ovitrelle last night and start cyclogest on Friday and gestone injections on alternate days, starting Monday 3/2. Embryo transfer is next Wednesday, 5/2 and my birthday is 25/2. Eeeek!! I am so nervous and excited all rolled into one. 

How are all you ladies doing? xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies, Had lining scan yesterday and it was a nice, thick 14mm with the triple stripe thing..so, I triggered with Ovitrelle last night and start cyclogest on Friday and gestone injections on alternate days, starting Monday 3/2. Embryo transfer is next Wednesday, 5/2 and my birthday is 25/2. Eeeek!! I am so nervous and excited all rolled into one.
> 
> How are all you ladies doing? xx

BabyD - How exciting!!!! I am sending you lots of baby dust and love!!!! Keep us posted!!! <3


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Had lining scan yesterday and it was a nice, thick 14mm with the triple stripe thing..so, I triggered with Ovitrelle last night and start cyclogest on Friday and gestone injections on alternate days, starting Monday 3/2. Embryo transfer is next Wednesday, 5/2 and my birthday is 25/2. Eeeek!! I am so nervous and excited all rolled into one.
> 
> How are all you ladies doing? xx
> 
> BabyD - How exciting!!!! I am sending you lots of baby dust and love!!!! Keep us posted!!! <3Click to expand...

Thanks hun :flower: x


----------



## qwerty310

good luck babyD!! hoping for a birthday BFP for you!


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> good luck babyD!! hoping for a birthday BFP for you!

Thank you. :flower: xx


----------



## Pinkie3

excited for you babyd, sounds like everything is going to plan. Good luck let us know how you get on weds x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> excited for you babyd, sounds like everything is going to plan. Good luck let us know how you get on weds x

Thank you :flower: I start gestone injections tomorrow and not looking forward to that green needle....argh :haha:


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> excited for you babyd, sounds like everything is going to plan. Good luck let us know how you get on weds x
> 
> Thank you :flower: I start gestone injections tomorrow and not looking forward to that green needle....argh :haha:Click to expand...

Oh man, I do NOT miss those babies. Good luck. I am so so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> excited for you babyd, sounds like everything is going to plan. Good luck let us know how you get on weds x
> 
> Thank you :flower: I start gestone injections tomorrow and not looking forward to that green needle....argh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man, I do NOT miss those babies. Good luck. I am so so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I don't think we did it high enough as it was far too comfortable...ooops. Maybe we will get it right next time... 

I am getting nervous now and praying they survive the thaw well. We just need 2 out of the 4... [-o&lt; xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> excited for you babyd, sounds like everything is going to plan. Good luck let us know how you get on weds x
> 
> Thank you :flower: I start gestone injections tomorrow and not looking forward to that green needle....argh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man, I do NOT miss those babies. Good luck. I am so so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we did it high enough as it was far too comfortable...ooops. Maybe we will get it right next time...
> 
> I am getting nervous now and praying they survive the thaw well. We just need 2 out of the 4... [-o&lt; xxClick to expand...


I am sending my prayers your way and to those embabies for a great thaw! That is my worry too. We have 6 frozen and I know in about 2 years we'll want to try for another one and I pray they survive the thaw. Sending my love!!! <3 This will happen for you!

:dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> excited for you babyd, sounds like everything is going to plan. Good luck let us know how you get on weds x
> 
> Thank you :flower: I start gestone injections tomorrow and not looking forward to that green needle....argh :haha:Click to expand...

I am not liking the sound of these gestone injections, I hope they are going ok. Sending you lots of prayers and positive vibes. 
:dust:


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> excited for you babyd, sounds like everything is going to plan. Good luck let us know how you get on weds x
> 
> Thank you :flower: I start gestone injections tomorrow and not looking forward to that green needle....argh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not liking the sound of these gestone injections, I hope they are going ok. Sending you lots of prayers and positive vibes.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Pinkie - how are you?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies :) 

The first two embryos defrosted well with no fragmentation. One blastie was nearly back to it's fully expanded state and the other was still waking up. Both are snug in my womb now which has maintained it's 14mm thickness. We still have two in the freezer too- yay :)
 



Attached Files:







FET.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> The first two embryos defrosted well with no fragmentation. One blastie was nearly back to it's fully expanded state and the other was still waking up. Both are snug in my womb now which has maintained it's 14mm thickness. We still have two in the freezer too- yay :)

Oh my goodness I just cried seeing those beautiful embabies! I am so very excited for you and sending tons of baby dust your way! Oh I wish I could give you a HUGE hug!!! Keep us posted with the TWW! :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :)
> 
> The first two embryos defrosted well with no fragmentation. One blastie was nearly back to it's fully expanded state and the other was still waking up. Both are snug in my womb now which has maintained it's 14mm thickness. We still have two in the freezer too- yay :)
> 
> Oh my goodness I just cried seeing those beautiful embabies! I am so very excited for you and sending tons of baby dust your way! Oh I wish I could give you a HUGE hug!!! Keep us posted with the TWW! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. :flower: xx


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> The first two embryos defrosted well with no fragmentation. One blastie was nearly back to it's fully expanded state and the other was still waking up. Both are snug in my womb now which has maintained it's 14mm thickness. We still have two in the freezer too- yay :)

Oh wow, what absolutely wonderful news. This is very exciting I am so happy for you both right now, those embabies sound perfect. Keep yourself busy during your TWW wait I remember how long that time felt. 

I really hope this is your time, please let us know how your getting on. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

qwerty310 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> excited for you babyd, sounds like everything is going to plan. Good luck let us know how you get on weds x
> 
> Thank you :flower: I start gestone injections tomorrow and not looking forward to that green needle....argh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not liking the sound of these gestone injections, I hope they are going ok. Sending you lots of prayers and positive vibes.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Pinkie - how are you?Click to expand...

Hey qwerty, I am doing really well thanks. We are still waiting for our exchange date on the house, I want things to move on now so we can start looking at another IVF, hopefully not much longer.

How you doing?


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie3 said:


> Hey qwerty, I am doing really well thanks. We are still waiting for our exchange date on the house, I want things to move on now so we can start looking at another IVF, hopefully not much longer.
> 
> How you doing?

Good luck! Thinking of you. I'm doing ok :) Things going well with pregnancy so feel really lucky. Everything else... keep us posted and hope it's not too long to wait.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop by. I had some major cramping 1dp5dt through until 2dpt. Nothing on 3dpt until some cramping again last night through to this morning 4dpt. I really don't know what to expect from this cycle. I am hoping, wishing, praying. What symptoms did you have and when did you test?? xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop by. I had some major cramping 1dp5dt through until 2dpt. Nothing on 3dpt until some cramping again last night through to this morning 4dpt. I really don't know what to expect from this cycle. I am hoping, wishing, praying. What symptoms did you have and when did you test?? xx

Hi BabyDancing! Oo that sounds exciting! Hard to think about it though because I always had cramping after IUIs and never fell pregnant so it might just be from the catheter but sounds really promising could be implantation!

My boobs hurt A LOT. I think that was the only symptom I had, but this could have been from the progesterone. Very soon after I tested I was really dizzy all the time but think that was a week later.

I tested 7 days after 5d transfer. You're so close. Relax if you can and take SUPER good care of yourself.:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop by. I had some major cramping 1dp5dt through until 2dpt. Nothing on 3dpt until some cramping again last night through to this morning 4dpt. I really don't know what to expect from this cycle. I am hoping, wishing, praying. What symptoms did you have and when did you test?? xx

This is the worst part, waiting, waiting and waiting!!! I really hope these are good symptoms for you. I held out until my OTD how I did that I have no idea, you test whenever you feel ready. I hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## TeeinAZ

BD - I am looking in my journal right now and from the day of transfer I was having light cramping, feeling gassy and a little nauseous and my boobs were killing me, but I think that was from the PIO. I also had a very dry mouth. I said on 5dpt that I woke up with a shot down my side and some cramps, then I had some twinges in my lower abdomen. I kept putting it as the meds and all that. I wanted to test so bad but never did. 

I am praying and sending lots of baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies. I am just feeling crappy today. I am 5dp5dt but just don't feel positive at all. I am still cramping off and on but I am on alot of progesterone and do wonder if it's just holding the witch off. Hubby and I went out for lunch today to take our minds off things and had a little wander around the shops. I am back at work next Monday too. xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks ladies. I am just feeling crappy today. I am 5dp5dt but just don't feel positive at all. I am still cramping off and on but I am on alot of progesterone and do wonder if it's just holding the witch off. Hubby and I went out for lunch today to take our minds off things and had a little wander around the shops. I am back at work next Monday too. xxx

Hang in there. I felt the exact same way. As I got closer to my BETA test date I was fo certain I wasn't pregnant. My boobs stopped hurting, I didn't have anymore cramping, I wasn't feeling sick or anything. The only thing I do remember is (TMI) my nipples got bigger. That was so weird to me. But, I remember after I gave blood for my BETA I was walking in to work and I was thinking, "there's noway, I know I'm not pregnant" I mean I was convinced. 

I know the feeling. It's really hard to stay 100% positive when there are so many different things it could be. :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I am just feeling crappy today. I am 5dp5dt but just don't feel positive at all. I am still cramping off and on but I am on alot of progesterone and do wonder if it's just holding the witch off. Hubby and I went out for lunch today to take our minds off things and had a little wander around the shops. I am back at work next Monday too. xxx
> 
> Hang in there. I felt the exact same way. As I got closer to my BETA test date I was fo certain I wasn't pregnant. My boobs stopped hurting, I didn't have anymore cramping, I wasn't feeling sick or anything. The only thing I do remember is (TMI) my nipples got bigger. That was so weird to me. But, I remember after I gave blood for my BETA I was walking in to work and I was thinking, "there's noway, I know I'm not pregnant" I mean I was convinced.
> 
> I know the feeling. It's really hard to stay 100% positive when there are so many different things it could be. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi :flower:

Well, still no signs/symptoms to report here. We are 8dp5dt today and I still don't feel 100% positive about this cycle. However, we are grateful to have made it 4/5 days further than the first cycle. :happydance: The 400mg cyclogest twice a day and gestone every other day must therefore be doing it's job at least... 

I just wish I had a crystal ball and could see what the outcome will be before testing. 

Hope you're all well? xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BD - It's the wait and the not knowing that is the worst part of all of this, isn't it?! I wish there was something that we could just feel and KNOW that we're pregnant. I remember wanting to test so so so bad but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I was scared to know either way. When is your BETA? Did you say it was on your b-day the end of the month?


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BD - It's the wait and the not knowing that is the worst part of all of this, isn't it?! I wish there was something that we could just feel and KNOW that we're pregnant. I remember wanting to test so so so bad but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I was scared to know either way. When is your BETA? Did you say it was on your b-day the end of the month?

Sure is- Pain in the butt. :wacko: We don't get BETA's here. Just have to test at home and ring the clinic with the outcome. Official test day is next Tuesday but I don't think I can hold out until then :growlmad: x


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> BD - It's the wait and the not knowing that is the worst part of all of this, isn't it?! I wish there was something that we could just feel and KNOW that we're pregnant. I remember wanting to test so so so bad but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I was scared to know either way. When is your BETA? Did you say it was on your b-day the end of the month?
> 
> Sure is- Pain in the butt. :wacko: We don't get BETA's here. Just have to test at home and ring the clinic with the outcome. Official test day is next Tuesday but I don't think I can hold out until then :growlmad: xClick to expand...

Oh my goodness. You poor thing, haha I'd be a total wreck! I had my BETA at 10dp5dt. I wanted to test so so bad. I wish I knew what to say to help ease your anxiety. I know how you're feeling. I am sending lots and lots of lvoe your way! This is gonne work for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Oh here's what I was feeling on day 8 - 

Major headaches and irritated more than normal LOL I was feeling dizzy and still had a dry mouth, coulnd't eat the food I wanted, and was super tired. 

Then I wrote that it could all be side effects from the meds and PIO or maybe it could be pregnancy. I was a wreck.


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Sure is- Pain in the butt. :wacko: We don't get BETA's here. Just have to test at home and ring the clinic with the outcome. Official test day is next Tuesday but I don't think I can hold out until then :growlmad: x

thinking good vibes for you baby!! keep us posted... get a really good test for yourself and try to distract yourself this weekend. for the record i tested at 7d post 5d transfer and got a faint positive on cheapies and med positive on a 16$ test so I feel like if you wanted to test this weekend FMU then you might be able to. I know that some ladies prefer to wait though to be sure and not have weird results. One danger - My nurse said trigger would still be in when I POAS but i don't think so based on testing it out for all my IUIs.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies. My trigger was 29/1 so i'm pretty sure it will be gone. We are really grateful to have got further than last time, shows I must be on the right amount of progesterone this time, but we are scared to see another BFN; especially knowing FET's have less % of success than fresh transfers.

I am 9 days past transfer tomorrow and hubby wants us to test so we know what to expect- he's getting anxious and emotional about it. We have also had a long chat today about what we will do if it's another BFN. We have decided we would give the other two frosties a shot, but if that cycle is unsuccessful we might change clinics as it would be our 3rd cycle xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks ladies. My trigger was 29/1 so i'm pretty sure it will be gone. We are really grateful to have got further than last time, shows I must be on the right amount of progesterone this time, but we are scared to see another BFN; especially knowing FET's have less % of success than fresh transfers.
> 
> I am 9 days past transfer tomorrow and hubby wants us to test so we know what to expect- he's getting anxious and emotional about it. We have also had a long chat today about what we will do if it's another BFN. We have decided we would give the other two frosties a shot, but if that cycle is unsuccessful we might change clinics as it would be our 3rd cycle xxx

Awwww I am sending lot of positive vibes. 

About the FET thing, I heard that the chances are higher. I have a friend that went through 2 fresh and her frozen is what finally stayed! She now has two beautiful twin girls. <3


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. My trigger was 29/1 so i'm pretty sure it will be gone. We are really grateful to have got further than last time, shows I must be on the right amount of progesterone this time, but we are scared to see another BFN; especially knowing FET's have less % of success than fresh transfers.
> 
> I am 9 days past transfer tomorrow and hubby wants us to test so we know what to expect- he's getting anxious and emotional about it. We have also had a long chat today about what we will do if it's another BFN. We have decided we would give the other two frosties a shot, but if that cycle is unsuccessful we might change clinics as it would be our 3rd cycle xxx
> 
> Awwww I am sending lot of positive vibes.
> 
> About the FET thing, I heard that the chances are higher. I have a friend that went through 2 fresh and her frozen is what finally stayed! She now has two beautiful twin girls. <3Click to expand...

Thanks hun :holly: 

I hope I am as lucky as your friend, but who knows on this unpredictable rollercoaster... :flower: Soon find out though :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. My trigger was 29/1 so i'm pretty sure it will be gone. We are really grateful to have got further than last time, shows I must be on the right amount of progesterone this time, but we are scared to see another BFN; especially knowing FET's have less % of success than fresh transfers.
> 
> I am 9 days past transfer tomorrow and hubby wants us to test so we know what to expect- he's getting anxious and emotional about it. We have also had a long chat today about what we will do if it's another BFN. We have decided we would give the other two frosties a shot, but if that cycle is unsuccessful we might change clinics as it would be our 3rd cycle xxx
> 
> Awwww I am sending lot of positive vibes.
> 
> About the FET thing, I heard that the chances are higher. I have a friend that went through 2 fresh and her frozen is what finally stayed! She now has two beautiful twin girls. <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :holly:
> 
> I hope I am as lucky as your friend, but who knows on this unpredictable rollercoaster... :flower: Soon find out though :hugs:Click to expand...

I know, the unknown... <3 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Happy Valentines day!!:flower::flower: I got a :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pinkie3

OMG, amazing!!!! I am feeling highly emotional today and that post has made me well up with happiness for you

Happy valentines day what a wonderful gift. 

Whoop so pleased for you both, huge congratulations. I do love a happy ending xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Happy Valentines day!!:flower::flower: I got a :bfp:

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I knew this was going to happen for you!!! Awww this just made my day! I am so so happy for you!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies we are still in shock. :) I am over the moon and wonder how many we will be having!! Eeeek! :) xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks ladies we are still in shock. :) I am over the moon and wonder how many we will be having!! Eeeek! :) xx

Ohhhhhhhhhh I can't wait to see your first U/S!!!! I'm sending love and prayers that the both of them stuck! Congratulations again!!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies we are still in shock. :) I am over the moon and wonder how many we will be having!! Eeeek! :) xx
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhh I can't wait to see your first U/S!!!! I'm sending love and prayers that the both of them stuck! Congratulations again!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks. I am anxious already about the scan and 3 week wait as I am not having many symptoms :nope: x


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Happy Valentines day!!:flower::flower: I got a :bfp:

AHHHHHH! BABY DANCING SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! that is one BIG FAT POSITIVE! lots o' HCG in you from your bub! :)

i know this is dumb to say because i was terrified for the first trimester but don't be scared when you don't have symptoms. i had super sore boobs and some dizzy spells and that was IT (some days felt totally normal!). around maybe 6 or 7 weeks started getting nauseous.

so happy for you. you go in in three weeks? you make the appointment yet?


----------



## BabyDancing13

qwerty310 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines day!!:flower::flower: I got a :bfp:
> 
> AHHHHHH! BABY DANCING SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! that is one BIG FAT POSITIVE! lots o' HCG in you from your bub! :)
> 
> i know this is dumb to say because i was terrified for the first trimester but don't be scared when you don't have symptoms. i had super sore boobs and some dizzy spells and that was IT (some days felt totally normal!). around maybe 6 or 7 weeks started getting nauseous.
> 
> so happy for you. you go in in three weeks? you make the appointment yet?Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Feeling better today as test line is as dark as control line now...eek... my official test day is tomorrow, so I will ring the clinic and then they give me a scan date- I think it's around 7 weeks. xxx
 



Attached Files:







12DPO.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BabyDancing13

My first scan is March 10th- eeeek!! :) x


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> My first scan is March 10th- eeeek!! :) x

How exciting oh I do hope there is 2 in there :happydance:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> My first scan is March 10th- eeeek!! :) x
> 
> How exciting oh I do hope there is 2 in there :happydance:Click to expand...

1 would be fine, but we do have to realise their could be 2.... my oh my. Just want to see it to believe it really. x


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> My first scan is March 10th- eeeek!! :) x
> 
> How exciting oh I do hope there is 2 in there :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 1 would be fine, but we do have to realise their could be 2.... my oh my. Just want to see it to believe it really. xClick to expand...

Checking in to see how everyone is doing!! <3 How are you Baby D? Am I seeing this right in your signature...did you have a chemical?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Yep, nothing at scan and I lost all my symptoms at 5.5 weeks. They think the test was too strong to call it a chemical but no sac at the scan so that's what I think it is. xx


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Yep, nothing at scan and I lost all my symptoms at 5.5 weeks. They think the test was too strong to call it a chemical but no sac at the scan so that's what I think it is. xx

so sorry baby :(


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyD - I am so very sorry!!!! <3


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thank you both. I just wish the bleed would hurry up. My lining is 18mm and their's a 30mm pool of fluid too. x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies! :) How are you all?

We are waiting for our what went wrong appointment in May and hoping to do another fresh ICSI cycle in July. We want to build up our frozen reserves to save money in the long run. xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies! :) How are you all?
> 
> We are waiting for our what went wrong appointment in May and hoping to do another fresh ICSI cycle in July. We want to build up our frozen reserves to save money in the long run. xx

Hi there BabyDancing!! It's so great to hear from you. I am so glad to hear that you are doing another cycle in July. How exciting! 

How are you feeling? <3


----------



## qwerty310

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies! :) How are you all?
> 
> We are waiting for our what went wrong appointment in May and hoping to do another fresh ICSI cycle in July. We want to build up our frozen reserves to save money in the long run. xx

Hi BabyDancing!! So glad you guys are going to do another fresh cycle in July and get more embryos to freeze. As for your what went wrong appointment... I am sure that it will be good to talk to them but I wouldn't get my expectations up that they will know since you did get pregnant... you know that you CAN! hope that you guys can come up with a good plan together though for your protocol in July.

I'm doing really well. Baby is almost here - I can't believe it. 

Stay in touch... wishing you all the best.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies- Can't believe your little babies are nearly due!! How exciting!! :) We are just going to keep putting two in every time now until it works. But, we are only going to spend £20k maximum as we have to be realistic as to how many times we can go through this. I would consider surrogacy, hubby not so sure, but we both feel adoption is not right for us at this time. xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

I am sending love and prayers for you both. It will happen for you!!! <3


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, how are you?

As you know my mum was terminally ill and sadly she lost her battle with cancer back in Feb but is now at peace. It means I haven't been on here for a while so I am doing some catching up. 

I am doing ok, good days and bad days but take some great comfort she is no longer suffering. We moved house a few weeks after she passed away which was a great distraction, we are in and I absolutely love it here its brought some great comfort and happiness to me again. 

BabyD - I am so sorry to here your pregnancy was a chemical, if you can take any positive from it then its good news that you can get pregnant. Good luck with your follow up appointment and getting started on your next fresh cycle.

I haven't really been doing much TTC with everything that has been going on but we are going to keep going naturally again and look at another IVF the end of the year after we come back from a holiday. I want to concentrate on the house and something positive for a while to get me back in the right frame of mind.

WOW, ladies I cant believe your babies are due any time now this time has really flown by. I hope you are both feeling ok and looking forward to welcoming your little joys into the world. Best of luck and keep us posted.

:hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Qwerty - I have just noticed from your signature that you gave birth to a little boy - huge congratulations to you and the hubby - love the name. 

I hope you are both doing well :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey Pinkie, I am so very sorry for your loss and hope things ease in time. xxx Glad you have some time to do things at home and have a holiday before starting treatment again; also hope you fall naturally and don't need to ;) 

Qwerty- Massive congratulations on the birth of your little boy xx

Tee- I hope all is well? 

AFM- we have our WTF appointment this Thursday and i've counted what meds we have left and what questions we will be asking. Many are around implantation and autoimmune issues. Struggling with my diet and weight at the moment though- really need to get on track, but also wondering if I have a thyroid issue as i've always struggled with it. xxx


----------



## qwerty310

baby was thinking about you - i remembered your appointment was mid May. Let us know what you guys come up with.

pinkie - so sorry to hear about your mum. i'm sure it will continue to be that relief/sad feeling for a while as you grieve her.
hope that your new house is treating you well. stay in touch!

yes had my baby a few weeks early (had to be induced early as I developed a weird liver condition). he is amazing - we feel so lucky.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi, we had our review appointment today.

It was a positive appointment. We are going to do the short protocol this time, instead of long, to see if it increases the number of follicles.

We will stay on the gestone injections, use the ICSI procedure, and hopefully take embryos to blastocyst stage again. We hope to freeze any remaining embryos and will just see what happens.

We have decided to put 2 embryos back again, very much aware of multiples risk, and just cross our fingers. Next cycle starts August because they're very busy. Gives us more chance to save! We are also going to try the endometrial scratch procedure to see if it helps implantation. x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Tee!! Xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Pinkie I am so very sorry to here about your mom. My love and prayers go out to you and your family. Good luck with the natural, I hope it happens for you!!! Keep us all posted on that and the IVF cycle if you have to go through that, I'm hoping you won't and it happens for you <3

BabyD - Thank you. I had Noah on May 10th. He's amazing! I am so excited to hear you are starting another cycle! I did mine in August last year! YAY maybe this is a good sign! I am sending you lots of baby dust!!! So happy for you!!!
 



Attached Files:







20140513_141907(0).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabyDancing13

TeeinAZ said:


> Pinkie I am so very sorry to here about your mom. My love and prayers go out to you and your family. Good luck with the natural, I hope it happens for you!!! Keep us all posted on that and the IVF cycle if you have to go through that, I'm hoping you won't and it happens for you <3
> 
> BabyD - Thank you. I had Noah on May 10th. He's amazing! I am so excited to hear you are starting another cycle! I did mine in August last year! YAY maybe this is a good sign! I am sending you lots of baby dust!!! So happy for you!!!

Congratulations- Noah is beautiful. Love his name too! :hugs: Hope you had a smooth birth... :flower: xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Pinkie I am so very sorry to here about your mom. My love and prayers go out to you and your family. Good luck with the natural, I hope it happens for you!!! Keep us all posted on that and the IVF cycle if you have to go through that, I'm hoping you won't and it happens for you <3
> 
> BabyD - Thank you. I had Noah on May 10th. He's amazing! I am so excited to hear you are starting another cycle! I did mine in August last year! YAY maybe this is a good sign! I am sending you lots of baby dust!!! So happy for you!!!
> 
> Congratulations- Noah is beautiful. Love his name too! :hugs: Hope you had a smooth birth... :flower: xxClick to expand...

Baby - I did not have a smooth birth lol. I said it before Noah was born that I am not planning on anything, no birth plan, no expectations and I am glad I didn't. I went in to be monitored because my blood pressure was high, then they said that they were going to induce me that day. I was NOT expecting that. I was then put on pitocin to induce, then put on magnesium to lower my blood pressure which also stops labor, so that was fun. I got an epidural, then pushed for over an hour, three pushes every minute. Noah's head was stuck under my pelvic bone and wasn't budging, his heart rate dropped my blood pressure went sky high and I decided to get a C Section. The doc was practically on the table trying to get Noah out. he was then monitored for 24 hours because of the magnesium, I was so drugged up that I don't really remember seeing him until the next day. I wish it would have gone differently but, he's a healthy and happy baby and that's all i wanted.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Oh bless you- at least you have one healthy baby :) Gonna have a second? ;) xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

BabyDancing13 said:


> Oh bless you- at least you have one healthy baby :) Gonna have a second? ;) xx

I was actually telling my hubby last night that I miss being pregnant. I do want more and I want to have one soon but with work and money after having Noah we need to catch up again.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I haven't been on here for a bit. Been so busy with the house, although secretly I love it! :winkwink:

Thank you all for your kind words.

Tee - huge congratulations on the birth of Noah, he looks adorable and you are looking the yummy mummy. Sorry to hear the birth wasn't as you hoped but then again when do they ever go to plan, I have not heard the same story twice. The most important thing is you are both well and healthy. I still can't believe that back in August we were all messaging about our protocols and now your babies are here. 

BabyD - glad to hear your follow up appointment went well, when are you planning on going for the next cycle?

AFM - Not a lot to report. The house is coming along really well, I love it here. We have just booked a week holiday in the sun for beginning of July which is very much needed and when we get back I will get an appointment to discuss doing another cycle. So at the moment I am just trying to stay positive and enjoy life, if what happened to my mum as taught me anything, its that life is too short. 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

Pinkie! So good to hear from you. Hope that you have a great vacation. Keep in touch with how your appointment goes!


----------



## Emmi

Gosh - just came across this thread!! So many memories of hope from nearly a year ago......Really hope that you Ladies are doing good?? I have been keeping in touch with the amazing Pinkie and it's nice to see how you all are.

Tee - congratulation on the birth of your beautiful boy - he is adorable!!! You look amazing and what a fabulous name! It gives me hope - gotta keep trying huh??
Oh - how you made me giggle on our journey last time!!!

Baby dancing - hope that you are doing okay Honey??

Hope all is good with you Qwerty??

I am in the midst of down regging for IVF no 2. I feel so excited but also so petrified with it all - I am full of hope but nothing could prepare me for the fail last time and so it's tough to put that totally behind you...

Well time will tell!

Onwards and upwards!

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, 

How we all doing?

I had the Endometrial Scratch today.... oh my.... it was uncomfortable lol Had a few twinges a bit of discomfort since, but nothing some paracetamol hasn't eased. 

I am just on Norethisterone, stop on 25/9, have bleed, then start buserelin, clexane and 300iui Menopur on 1/10. Just hoping we get the same number of blastocysts as last time. x


----------



## qwerty310

Emmi said:


> Gosh - just came across this thread!! So many memories of hope from nearly a year ago......Really hope that you Ladies are doing good?? I have been keeping in touch with the amazing Pinkie and it's nice to see how you all are.
> 
> Tee - congratulation on the birth of your beautiful boy - he is adorable!!! You look amazing and what a fabulous name! It gives me hope - gotta keep trying huh??
> Oh - how you made me giggle on our journey last time!!!
> 
> Baby dancing - hope that you are doing okay Honey??
> 
> Hope all is good with you Qwerty??
> 
> I am in the midst of down regging for IVF no 2. I feel so excited but also so petrified with it all - I am full of hope but nothing could prepare me for the fail last time and so it's tough to put that totally behind you...
> 
> Well time will tell!
> 
> Onwards and upwards!
> 
> xxx

Will write again soon but I hear congrats are in order Emmi!?


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies&#55357;&#56836;

Thank you Qwerty, am 12 and half weeks pregnant!! Am bit of a nervous wreck but I think I will calm down when I get to 20 weeks......hopefully!!!
How is little Ethan???how very lovely &#55357;&#56836;

Your on your way Babydancing, positive thoughts and baby dust being sent to you by the bucket load!!!

Xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> Hello Ladies&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thank you Qwerty, am 12 and half weeks pregnant!! Am bit of a nervous wreck but I think I will calm down when I get to 20 weeks......hopefully!!!
> How is little Ethan???how very lovely &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Your on your way Babydancing, positive thoughts and baby dust being sent to you by the bucket load!!!
> 
> Xxx

Can't believe how far you are already! :happydance: hope you're feeling well? When is your next scan? :hugs:

The Norethisterone is truly taking effect here- my mood is swinging faster than a grandfather clock pendulum :blush: only 10 more days of it and I will be Stimms before I know it :thumbup: x


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thank you Qwerty, am 12 and half weeks pregnant!! Am bit of a nervous wreck but I think I will calm down when I get to 20 weeks......hopefully!!!
> How is little Ethan???how very lovely &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Your on your way Babydancing, positive thoughts and baby dust being sent to you by the bucket load!!!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Can't believe how far you are already! :happydance: hope you're feeling well? When is your next scan? :hugs:
> 
> The Norethisterone is truly taking effect here- my mood is swinging faster than a grandfather clock pendulum :blush: only 10 more days of it and I will be Stimms before I know it :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Scan and nuchal testing this week, am bit of nervous wreck, just desperate to know everything is okay:thumbup:
Am feeling good, constant nausea and my baps are mahoosive but all symptoms reassuring.:happydance:

Hang on in there with norethisrerone, mood swings are pants but you will be stimming real soon.:thumbup::flower::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thank you Qwerty, am 12 and half weeks pregnant!! Am bit of a nervous wreck but I think I will calm down when I get to 20 weeks......hopefully!!!
> How is little Ethan???how very lovely &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Your on your way Babydancing, positive thoughts and baby dust being sent to you by the bucket load!!!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Can't believe how far you are already! :happydance: hope you're feeling well? When is your next scan? :hugs:
> 
> The Norethisterone is truly taking effect here- my mood is swinging faster than a grandfather clock pendulum :blush: only 10 more days of it and I will be Stimms before I know it :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> Scan and nuchal testing this week, am bit of nervous wreck, just desperate to know everything is okay:thumbup:
> Am feeling good, constant nausea and my baps are mahoosive but all symptoms reassuring.:happydance:
> 
> Hang on in there with norethisrerone, mood swings are pants but you will be stimming real soon.:thumbup::flower::hugs:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for your scan- keep welcoming the symptoms as it sounds great so far- although you may not fell it when puking :haha:

Stimms can't come quick enough. xx


----------



## qwerty310

Good luck with scan and NT emmi! Hang in there babyDancing with the downreg stuff :( hugs to you. Remember quality over quantity on those beautiful eggs of yours. You've got good stuff!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Happy New Year Ladies :) 

I hope you all had a great Christmas and look forward to good times in 2015- it can only be better for me than 2014 was- right?! I hope so! 

We have our follow up appointment on 19th Feb from our last failed ICSI cycle. We only ended up with 2 day 3 embryos that were really fragmented. We did a short cycle and, although more eggs, quality just wasn't there. 

We are currently repeating semen and AMH level tests- just to see if quality has decreased over the last 2 years of treatment. 

I am the big 3 0 this February...er hem.... so who knows what my body is feeling... probably about 60 with everything it's been through. I just need it to co-operate a bit longer so we can try and get that baby! 

We are going to ask if we can start FET #2 around April/May time. We have x2 blastocysts left in the freezer from first ICSI.

If that fails, we will consider ICSI #3, but I don't know how much longer we will do this if it continues to fail. 

We have discussed donor eggs/embryos and may try that if unsuccessful by the end of this year. 

I hope you're all well xx


----------



## Emmi

Wishing all good things for this year Honey, one step at a time and it sounds like you have a have plan. Don't you go worrying about age, will be 44 when I have this one so you are a mere young un!!

I know how tough this journey is but whilst you have hope and determination, you will keep on going.

Keep us updated.

Xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks Emmi. It's just so expensive and I can't believe this FET is round 4 for us already. I'm praying they thaw ok and that the holiday to Barbados in April is good for mind, body and conception! 

I hope your pregnancy is going well xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Thanks Emmi. It's just so expensive and I can't believe this FET is round 4 for us already. I'm praying they thaw ok and that the holiday to Barbados in April is good for mind, body and conception!
> 
> I hope your pregnancy is going well xx

It's so unfair how expensive it is, such a travesty when so many people can have children that really don't deserve them:nope:
Barbados will be wonderful, rest and energise yourself, so hoping that this year will be the year of lots of bfp's:flower:

All going great with me, am nearly 29 weeks which is crazy, time just seems to be flying by now, crikey:wacko:

Xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Emmi. It's just so expensive and I can't believe this FET is round 4 for us already. I'm praying they thaw ok and that the holiday to Barbados in April is good for mind, body and conception!
> 
> I hope your pregnancy is going well xx
> 
> It's so unfair how expensive it is, such a travesty when so many people can have children that really don't deserve them:nope:
> Barbados will be wonderful, rest and energise yourself, so hoping that this year will be the year of lots of bfp's:flower:
> 
> All going great with me, am nearly 29 weeks which is crazy, time just seems to be flying by now, crikey:wacko:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

29 weeks already!! Crikey indeed!! How exciting :) Is everything ready for baby's arrival? 

I am just trying to get back on the good old healthy diet and exercise regime. :dohh: xx


----------



## Emmi

BabyDancing13 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Emmi. It's just so expensive and I can't believe this FET is round 4 for us already. I'm praying they thaw ok and that the holiday to Barbados in April is good for mind, body and conception!
> 
> I hope your pregnancy is going well xx
> 
> It's so unfair how expensive it is, such a travesty when so many people can have children that really don't deserve them:nope:
> Barbados will be wonderful, rest and energise yourself, so hoping that this year will be the year of lots of bfp's:flower:
> 
> All going great with me, am nearly 29 weeks which is crazy, time just seems to be flying by now, crikey:wacko:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> 29 weeks already!! Crikey indeed!! How exciting :) Is everything ready for baby's arrival?
> 
> I am just trying to get back on the good old healthy diet and exercise regime. :dohh: xxClick to expand...

I think when I hit 30 weeks, I will start panicking!! Very exciting but so nerve wracking too!! We have most things now, love buying all these really cutie things:happydance:

Being healthy and happy can only do you good so keep at it Honey, now Christmas is over, always a good time to start the new beginnings and all that malarkey!!:hugs: 

Xxx


----------

